# July/August (Summer Sunbeams) 2012!



## puppycat

Hey girls

First time round with Laura I took it upon myself to bite the bullet and create a thread for the girls in first tri due around the same time.

The plan is we stick together from here on out until our babies arrive next Summer :happydance:

So who's with me?? I plan to make a list on the first post of everyone due on August 2012 and then we'll update with any EDD amendments when 12 week scan time beckons and then blue/pink if you find out (when we move over to second tri)

Come on girlies, let's get each other through first tri :thumbup:

sticky :dust:

Here are the https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7975441fltt.gif......

July 3rd
annagrace

July 5th
chrislo4
MrsButterfly

July 8th
Funkifairy - :pink:

July 9th
Terrapinface

July 10th
princess_vix

July 11th
Mamie

July 13th
wantingagirl :pink:

July 14th
Bug222 :yellow:

July 15th
steph3883
mandwrx
vi85
Linzi_x :pink:

July 18th
peace

July 19th
AshleyR
tmr1234 :blue:

July 21st
Shanrock512

July 22nd
ladykay
MamaBear518 :pink:

July 25th
MichelleW

July 27th
jmandrews :pink:
Pinkgirl :yellow:

July 28th
Jezzielin
Jessica60
Emz1982_in_uk :pink:

July 29th
Cingraa

July 30th
cla :pink:
MollieMay

July 31st
hopeful23456

August 1st
KozmikKitten :blue:
Alaronex
Rhiannon

August 2nd
Kailie92
littlenibble :blue:
nrm1984
Lois22
ButterflyK
croydongirl
elm85
kat82
LovingLimes

August 3rd
AmberDW
Libra Mariah
lady_p
stacey080808

August 4th
mommy2be1003 
quail
Bambi1985
kissesandhugs

August 5th
want2bmomma
Jackie26

August 7th
Embo78 :blue:
foreverhappy
coastgirl :blue:
sapphire20

August 8th
mum2beth
aurora32
pinkletoes
apple_20 :blue:
PrincessJ
Allyson11
JaniceT - TWINS!!!
Torz :yellow:
justwaiting

August 9th
Marcella
ihmlisbt
flower94
pinklollipop :pink:

August 10th
griffinh
CarliCareBear :pink:
Kizzy454
tryinforfirst :pink:
muddles
jmmac

August 11th
puppycat :yellow:
TTCinBC :blue:
buttons1 :pink:

August 12th
josephine3
BERDC99
dolly bird
FPB
nicola ttc :pink: 
costgang

August 13th
kaybri2012
ohbananas

August 14th
Tatobug

August 15th
struth :blue:

August 16th
MommySarah1
BrittasticTX :blue:
NellieRae :pink:
CT125

August 17th
twickywabbit :yellow:
HenleysMummy :blue:

August 18th
LilDreamy
janine0187

August 19th
Bethy

August 20th
bunda
lusterleaf :blue:

August 21st
momofone08 :pink:

August 24th
lolalei3 :pink:
Neversaynever :yellow:

August 25th
bounceyboo
mamyte

August 26th
gardenofedens
droplette :pink:

August 27th
Luv2

August 29th
mixedbeautyx
BayleighPaws

Here's the code for your signature if you want the 'Summer Sunbeams' image (with link to this thread built in) - you need to remove the space in the first and last brackets:

[ URL="https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/817784-july-august-summer-sunbeams-2012-a.html"]https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7975441fltt.gif[ /IMG ][ /URL ]


----------



## griffinh

me!!! due early august and found out at 3w6d :D xxx


----------



## hopeful23456

I'll tell if I'm officially joining after u/s tomorrow puppy. Thanks for starting it! I will be due July 31 though...;)


----------



## Embo78

I'll join pups :) I'm not sure of my due date yet but just put the 7th August for now :)


----------



## puppycat

woohoo! First in the list :thumbup:

Congrats hun - how you feeling?


----------



## puppycat

hopeful23456 said:


> I'll tell if I'm officially joining after u/s tomorrow puppy. Thanks for starting it! I will be due July 31 though...;)

That's my wedding anniversary! Good luck for tomorrow :hugs:



Embo78 said:


> I'll join pups :) I'm not sure of my due date yet but just put the 7th August for now :)

Hey you :wave:

Added to the list :)


----------



## Embo78

Ta pups :)


----------



## Lauren25

Heeeyyyyy :D
Great idea, im think ill be due around 6th August!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi there! I am due Aug 1st for now! :)


----------



## griffinh

puppycat said:


> woohoo! First in the list :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats hun - how you feeling?

feeling very good :D tired, sore boobs, had a little brown when wiping on fri and sat, but i tested again this morning to get a VERY strong positive + sign :D so im feeling happy! xxx


----------



## puppycat

Lauren25 said:


> Heeeyyyyy :D
> Great idea, im think ill be due around 6th August!!

Ace! :thumbup: All added :)

Now all we need is a name!

Last time I was due December so we were the 'December stars' - what do you think goes with August?


----------



## griffinh

Summer Sweethearts! xxx


----------



## Embo78

August sun beams :)


----------



## puppycat

KozmikKitten said:


> Hi there! I am due Aug 1st for now! :)

Congrats hun :) - have added you to the list too.
So exciting :happydance:



griffinh said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> woohoo! First in the list :thumbup:
> 
> Congrats hun - how you feeling?
> 
> feeling very good :D tired, sore boobs, had a little brown when wiping on fri and sat, but i tested again this morning to get a VERY strong positive + sign :D so im feeling happy! xxxClick to expand...

Sounds good to me! I have been tired too and emotional!


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> August sun beams :)

ooooh I'm liking this one, we'll have to vote on it! :thumbup:


----------



## griffinh

oo Beach Babies!!!xxx


----------



## puppycat

I just had a look to see if there are other groups for previous months but I can't find any? Does nobody do this anymore? Seems a bit sad :(

I know there was a 'July beach bumps' last year which is good for Summer. 

Keep them coming girls!!


----------



## cla

It's not fair my dd at the moment is 30th July :(


----------



## Iamblessed

Congrats lady!! so happy to see you finally got your :bfp:!!! w00t


----------



## puppycat

I'm happy to include July, then we can truly be 'Summer' - what do you think?


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, hope I can join. Due date for now is Aug 5th. I will be having my first scan sometime next week, so I should know more then.


----------



## puppycat

want2bmomma said:


> Hey ladies, hope I can join. Due date for now is Aug 5th. I will be having my first scan sometime next week, so I should know more then.

Hey hun, added you to the list :thumbup:

Good luck with your scan hun :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

https://www.familylobby.com/common/tt7975242fltt.gif

Found this text design which I quite like for signatures?

Sort of looks like a wave or something?


----------



## AmberDW

as of right now before first doctors appt. I am due August 3rd


----------



## AmberDW

August Watermelons! LOL. I kind of like Summer Sweethearts


----------



## BeautifulD

If I get my bfp when expected can you squeeze it to September too? :blush:


----------



## Lauren25

Loving all the name ideas!!
and i love the text design!
You'll have to set up a poll :)


----------



## Marcella

Im due Aug I think! :D Had a scan thurs and they said 4 weeks but could only see the sac, so another scan on thurs! Hopefully signs of a little baby and a due date!!

Congrats girls on you BFP's :D

<3


----------



## puppycat

It doesn't look like I can create a poll either... hmmmm. Will put it on first post too and just update with how many people have chosen that particular one.


----------



## foreverhappy

Im due early august! but wont know dates yet as I was on the pill......about the 7th aug I think x


----------



## puppycat

foreverhappy said:


> Im due early august! but wont know dates yet as I was on the pill......about the 7th aug I think x

I'll put you down for Aug 7th and then you can update us when you know :)



Marcella said:


> Im due Aug I think! :D Had a scan thurs and they said 4 weeks but could only see the sac, so another scan on thurs! Hopefully signs of a little baby and a due date!!
> 
> Congrats girls on you BFP's :D
> 
> <3

Do you have an estimate or do you just want to wait until you know for sure?



BeautifulD said:


> If I get my bfp when expected can you squeeze it to September too? :blush:

Haha I don't see why not ;)


----------



## kissesandhugs

OOOO add me add me!! :D August 8th as of now please & thanks! What a great idea, love it! I also love all the names!!!!!!! Favorite is August Sun Beams but since it's going to be a summer thread how about Summer Sunbeams? :) :hugs:


----------



## mum2beth

Hello, could you add me too please? I'm due 8th August :)


----------



## puppycat

kissesandhugs said:


> OOOO add me add me!! :D August 8th as of now please & thanks! What a great idea, love it! I also love all the names!!!!!!! Favorite is August Sun Beams but since it's going to be a summer thread how about Summer Sunbeams? :) :hugs:




mum2beth said:


> Hello, could you add me too please? I'm due 8th August :)

Both added and both the same date :)

I quite like Summer Sweethearts now it's been put into the text type of writing


----------



## oopsbaby

Can I join please? I am due the 10th by LMP xx


----------



## puppycat

oopsbaby said:


> Can I join please? I am due the 10th by LMP xx

Of course you can hun, added to the list :thumbup:


----------



## mum2beth

How about Summer Berries?


----------



## cla

puppycat said:


> I'm happy to include July, then we can truly be 'Summer' - what do you think?

I'm up for it if everybody else is ok with it :thumbup:


----------



## oopsbaby

I like Summer Sweethearts :happydance: xx


----------



## Kailie92

I'm due on the 2nd :)


----------



## puppycat

mum2beth said:


> How about Summer Berries?

Added to the list hun :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

cla said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> I'm happy to include July, then we can truly be 'Summer' - what do you think?
> 
> I'm up for it if everybody else is ok with it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sure thing!



oopsbaby said:


> I like Summer Sweethearts :happydance: xx

Have put your vote on hun :)



Kailie92 said:


> I'm due on the 2nd :)

Added to the list hun - Congrats :flower:


----------



## buttons1

Lovely idea I was looki g for an August thread in pregnancy groups earlier I am due 13th August and vote for the name August sunbeams


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> Lovely idea I was looki g for an August thread in pregnancy groups earlier I am due 13th August and vote for the name August sunbeams

Hey, day before me :thumbup: - Congrats!
Have added you to the list and put your vote up too :)

Not sure if we're going to be a Summer thread yet, lots of requests for July/September inclusion


----------



## mommy2be1003

Hi girlies can I join? My due date from lmp is July 28th but I'm almost positive I ovulated cd20 so I'm sure my due date will be around aug 4th


----------



## KozmikKitten

I like Summer Sunbeams!


----------



## Lauren25

I like August/Summer Sunbeams :D


----------



## puppycat

mommy2be1003 said:


> Hi girlies can I join? My due date from lmp is July 28th but I'm almost positive I ovulated cd20 so I'm sure my due date will be around aug 4th

Have put you on as Aug 4th pending an update :)



KozmikKitten said:


> I like Summer Sunbeams!

Have put your vote on :thumbup:



Lauren25 said:


> I like August/Summer Sunbeams :D

Just about to put yours on too :)


----------



## cla

Lauren25 said:


> I like August/Summer Sunbeams :D

I like that too :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

puppycat said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely idea I was looki g for an August thread in pregnancy groups earlier I am due 13th August and vote for the name August sunbeams
> 
> Hey, day before me :thumbup: - Congrats!
> Have added you to the list and put your vote up too :)
> 
> Not sure if we're going to be a Summer thread yet, lots of requests for July/September inclusionClick to expand...

Thanks, congrats to you too. Ok some others ideas for summer names,
Summer beach babes
Summer sunshine rays


----------



## kissesandhugs

Summer Sunnies!


----------



## pinkletoes

me i am new here and due 8 August 2012


----------



## oopsbaby

Welcome pinkletoes and congratulations xx


----------



## puppycat

All updated to this point girls - all votes for names and new names on too :)


----------



## Embo78

I like summer sunbeams too. It lets other months in too. September is still summer ;) 
Well it is to me ;)


----------



## puppycat

It looks like Summer Sunbeams might win!


----------



## BeautifulD

I like summer sunbeams too, its purdy!


----------



## oopsbaby

Embo I love your ticker! Identical to mine, except for where you have a baby I have a preggo lady. We're due date buddies :) xx


----------



## Wendyk07

Deja-vu or what. lol


Cant believe you havent added me already. LOL :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## littlenibble

Oh yah! I was looking for a thread like this earlier. Put me down for August 2nd due date.


----------



## puppycat

BeautifulD said:


> I like summer sunbeams too, its purdy!

Have added your vote hun :)



Wendyk07 said:


> Deja-vu or what. lol
> 
> 
> Cant believe you havent added me already. LOL :sulk: :rofl:

Tell me about it :haha:

Heh, well I was very tempted but I wasn't sure if you'd want to do this just yet - I'm adding you RIGHT NOW!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

littlenibble said:


> Oh yah! I was looking for a thread like this earlier. Put me down for August 2nd due date.

Have added you to the list hun :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Loving the name ideas. When i think of August i think of conkers. What about bonkers conkers? :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

I quite like August sweethearts. :)


----------



## buttons1

Wendyk07 said:


> Loving the name ideas. When i think of August i think of conkers. What about bonkers conkers? :rofl:

I think the bonking has already been done :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> Loving the name ideas. When i think of August i think of conkers. What about bonkers conkers? :rofl:

Do you really want me to take this as an idea....?

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Loving the name ideas. When i think of August i think of conkers. What about bonkers conkers? :rofl:
> 
> I think the bonking has already been done :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl:

Totally!!!


----------



## steph3883

Is this one only for August or July also? I'm July 15th! Is there another thread for July?


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> I quite like August sweethearts. :)

Have added this :thumbup:


----------



## LovingLimes

Hey everyone. FF has estimated due date of August 4th. I like Summer Sunbeams. I am kind of not looking forward to being that pregnant in the summer, but sure hope I get there!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Puppycat, Did you get your results back today or do you need to wait until tomorrow?


----------



## Wendyk07

My GP will not do my betas regardless of the CP and ectopic. I wasnt under there care and although they have the letters from the hospital they are not obliged to do them. I am going to try again by making an appointment and actually speaking to the Dr instead of some bumwipe on a phone.

Make me bloody mad.:growlmad:


----------



## Wendyk07

Off to tackle a toddler. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Allyson11

My edd is 15th July but I'm anticipating a move to August after my dating scan. Not looking forward to being huge and whale like in the summer but am looking forward to having a baby!


----------



## josephine3

I like the name Summer Sun Beams too! I just got my bfp due date calculators online say 12th august!!! thanks ladies good luck to you all!!


----------



## girlinyork

Put me down for August 4th :)


----------



## Lois22

Me :) due 2nd August 

Xx


----------



## quail

hi can you put me down for august the 4th,thanks. also has anyone felt sick one day then nothing since?.xxx


----------



## Alaronex

KozmikKitten said:


> Hi there! I am due Aug 1st for now! :)

hey bump buddy!! how are you feeling?

just wanted to wish you good luck! - hope everything works out fine for us all!


----------



## littlenibble

quail said:


> hi can you put me down for august the 4th,thanks. also has anyone felt sick one day then nothing since?.xxx

Actually, I was sick the day before I tested. I was at my MIL's and had this weird hot flash and almost threw up on her carpet. I drank a ton of water and it passed. That is what made me go home and do a test the very next day which was my BFP. I haven't been sick at all since just sore bbs, the occasional cramp and crazy fatigue.


----------



## Embo78

My symptoms so far are

Exhaustion
Nausea
Cramp/stretching
Loads of creamy cm
Really sensitive sore nips
Tender boobs

I'm not really feeling anything today apart from the boobs. I want to feel rough. As rough as rough can be!!!


----------



## coastgirl

May I join?? I am due 7th August xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

quail said:


> hi can you put me down for august the 4th,thanks. also has anyone felt sick one day then nothing since?.xxx

Hi there! I am glad you asked this...yes I felt sick on 4wk 4d and nothing really since. It totally freaks me out! I want to hurry up and get sick so I know I'm still preggo! :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Alaronex said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am due Aug 1st for now! :)
> 
> hey bump buddy!! how are you feeling?
> 
> just wanted to wish you good luck! - hope everything works out fine for us all!Click to expand...


:flower::hi: Hi there! I'm doing good so far! Trying to stay positive and hoping to get some more symptoms soon! 
How are you doing? Hoping all is well with you!


----------



## apple_20

Due august 8th anyone done a digi recently? Wondering when it would say 3+?


----------



## Embo78

I did my digi yesterday and got 2-3. I'll wait 6 days before trying for 3+. Have you done any recently?


----------



## TTCinBC

Holy this thread grew fast! You can put me on for August 5th for now. Could change, but not sure when I will find out as we don't have 12 week(or 10 week) dating scans here.


----------



## apple_20

No I haven't done one just contemplating buying one think a 3+ would cheer me up. What does three weeks mean? When do they count from?


----------



## puppycat

steph3883 said:


> Is this one only for August or July also? I'm July 15th! Is there another thread for July?

It was originally for August but a few late July mummas' requested to join so I accommodated them :) - I did have a quick peek for other month threads but couldn't find anything. I don't want to step on anyone's toes though :(



LovingLimes said:


> Hey everyone. FF has estimated due date of August 4th. I like Summer Sunbeams. I am kind of not looking forward to being that pregnant in the summer, but sure hope I get there!!!

I think Summer Sunbeams might be the winning one you know :thumbup:
Congrats x



Wendyk07 said:


> Puppycat, Did you get your results back today or do you need to wait until tomorrow?

I don't go to EPAU until 9am tomorrow, probably get the results same day then, some time in the afternoon - I will text you the second I know :kiss:



Wendyk07 said:


> Off to tackle a toddler. :wacko::wacko:

Sorry my neighbour popped in for a brew so I was AWOL for a while. Might happen a bit more often during the days with LAura about!! :haha:



Allyson11 said:


> My edd is 15th July but I'm anticipating a move to August after my dating scan. Not looking forward to being huge and whale like in the summer but am looking forward to having a baby!

Whale like :haha: nice image! We'll still love ya because we'll be huge too :thumbup: - will add you to the fron under July for now :)



josephine3 said:


> I like the name Summer Sun Beams too! I just got my bfp due date calculators online say 12th august!!! thanks ladies good luck to you all!!

Updated the front page :thumbup: :wave: welcome to first tri



girlinyork said:


> Put me down for August 4th :)

Have done hun :thumbup: congrats xx



Lois22 said:


> Me :) due 2nd August
> 
> Xx

You're added too chick :thumbup: congrats xx



quail said:


> hi can you put me down for august the 4th,thanks. also has anyone felt sick one day then nothing since?.xxx

HAve added you to the list sweetie :thumbup: congrats xx



coastgirl said:


> May I join?? I am due 7th August xx

Of course you may :) all added :thumbup: congrats xx



apple_20 said:


> Due august 8th anyone done a digi recently? Wondering when it would say 3+?

Aded you to the list too hun :thumbup: congrats xx



TTCinBC said:


> Holy this thread grew fast! You can put me on for August 5th for now. Could change, but not sure when I will find out as we don't have 12 week(or 10 week) dating scans here.

Tell me about it!! 

Must not stop for tea breaks :coffee: lol

All updated for you :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

apple_20 said:


> No I haven't done one just contemplating buying one think a 3+ would cheer me up. What does three weeks mean? When do they count from?

They count from conception so in theory you should be 5-6 weeks for it to show but they're not strictly accurate :thumbup:


----------



## apple_20

Thanks for adding me. I'm thinking we will be more like beachballs or beached Wales :p


----------



## apple_20

Thanks pupycat might get one next week. Why stop peeing on sticks now it's getting fun?


----------



## puppycat

apple_20 said:


> Thanks pupycat might get one next week. Why stop peeing on sticks now it's getting fun?

I have another CBD to use next wkend too :thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

If we are going to be summer sunbeams is there anyone that can make nice blinkies/pretty sparkly things we could have in our siggys?


----------



## puppycat

Hey I put a link in the first post for the name of the thread - if anybody doesn't like it just let me know - it was kinda rushed :blush:


----------



## buttons1

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Allyson11

I just remember my older sister was due in August, she was NOT a happy bunny by the end, my first nephew was born 30th August during one of the hottest summers we'd had for a long time!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yayy love my new siggy :happydance:


----------



## buttons1

I'm not too fussed about the hot weather at this stage I just remember how cold it was in jan when I was due with dd and couldn't fit into any coats or find one to buy I was bloody freezing


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I had Laura November 20th (wasn't due till Dec 7th) and by the end I couldn't fit in any coats or anything war, lol. I was so cold!! My feet were huge too, couldn't get those bad boys in anything other than adjustable flip flops!!


----------



## Allyson11

buttons1 said:


> I'm not too fussed about the hot weather at this stage I just remember how cold it was in jan when I was due with dd and couldn't fit into any coats or find one to buy I was bloody freezing

I didn't think about that! I do prefer to be hot than cold :thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

yey new siggy


----------



## kissesandhugs

buttons1 said:


> yey new siggy

Lol cuuute!!!! I have a feeling we're going to be eating ALOT Of ice cream!!


----------



## buttons1

how many of you ladies are expecting baby number 2?


----------



## puppycat

cla said:


> It's not fair my dd at the moment is 30th July :(

Just updated the front page to include July hun :thumbup:



steph3883 said:


> Is this one only for August or July also? I'm July 15th! Is there another thread for July?

Ditto the above, have added you to list :thumbup:



buttons1 said:


> how many of you ladies are expecting baby number 2?

I am expecting number 2 earthside, I have 3 angels too though :cry:


----------



## puppycat

I'm loving the addition of ice creams hun :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

Woohoo :D Got myself a new siggy bit :D


----------



## Embo78

i can't get the siggy to work :shrug: I'm taking out the space but it's not working:(


----------



## puppycat

There are spaces in the very first bracket, then both sides of the writing in the last two brackets :flower:


----------



## buttons1

puppycat said:


> I'm loving the addition of ice creams hun :thumbup:

thanks i thought it would stand out more. I wanted the baby smilie in it too but it wouldn't let me as then my siggy would be too big.

Sorry to hear about your angels. Sending you lots of :dust: for this one to be sticky for you


----------



## puppycat

I was worried mine wouldn't fit too - I quite like it, simple and to the point :)


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> i can't get the siggy to work :shrug: I'm taking out the space but it's not working:(

Woohoo! You got it!!
:wohoo:


----------



## nicola ttc

AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh, Im over here in first tri. Scary. But yes pup, exciting stuff too. 
Thanks Em for making me leave the comfort of ttc:winkwink::hugs:
Username doesn't work so well now either...didn't think that through. :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

It's ok nic you'll be known as nic probably!!!!! Glad you're here xxx


----------



## puppycat

nicola ttc said:


> AAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh, Im over here in first tri. Scary. But yes pup, exciting stuff too.
> Thanks Em for making me leave the comfort of ttc:winkwink::hugs:
> Username doesn't work so well now either...didn't think that through. :happydance:

Woohooooo! See and you don't even have to venture into first tri technically, just straight in here ;)

We're nice in here :)

I'll pop you on the list then hun :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

puppycat said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> i can't get the siggy to work :shrug: I'm taking out the space but it's not working:(
> 
> Woohoo! You got it!!
> :wohoo:Click to expand...

Yep but I had to sacrifice my angels memorials but that's ok cos they might be gone from my siggy but they'll never be gone from my heart :cry:


----------



## puppycat

:hugs:


----------



## Lauren25

buttons1 said:


> how many of you ladies are expecting baby number 2?

I am, there will be a 16 month age gap, what about you?


----------



## littlenibble

I think the only good thing about having a baby in the summer is that it isn't cold and flu season. I have a nephew born in flu season and they were afraid to leave the house.


----------



## puppycat

Or swine flu :argh:


----------



## buttons1

there will be a 2 yr 6 month age gap between them. I always wanted to avoid a double buggy at all costs and wanted DD to be a bit more independent and able communicate more so think those bases should be covered


----------



## KozmikKitten

puppycat said:


> Or swine flu :argh:

haha that icon is really funny!


----------



## BERDC99

Looks like August 12th for me. Fx this is a sticky bean!


----------



## puppycat

I love that icon :haha:

Laura should be 2yrs 9 months when this beanie arrives although I had her almost 3 weeks early so we'll see! I have a strange feeling she (yes I think it's a girl bean) might arrive on our wedding anniversary which is July 31st.

Plus I did a sweep for Laura's birth (guess the weight, sex and date sort of thing) and I won :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

BERDC99 said:


> Looks like August 12th for me. Fx this is a sticky bean!

Added hun :thumbup:

Lots of sticky dust :dust:


----------



## nicola ttc

quail said:


> hi can you put me down for august the 4th,thanks. also has anyone felt sick one day then nothing since?.xxx

Meee. Was starting to let it worry me. 
I'm on pregnancy number 10. 

I bet the sticky beans are just waiting to hit us with the m/s and every other symptom possible when we're least expecting it!! Bring it on i say:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Definitely bring it on!

Check out my beardie 'Jeff' sleeping on my arm, isn't he cute :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1168.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nicola ttc

puppycat said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks pupycat might get one next week. Why stop peeing on sticks now it's getting fun?
> 
> I have another CBD to use next wkend too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ooooh, will we get a 3+ next weekend pup?? excited. may have to go buy some:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

I'll just be happy with a 2-3 tbh although anything more is a bonus :thumbup:
I got 1-2 at 11dpo and wasn't expecting that!!


----------



## nicola ttc

Embo78 said:


> It's ok nic you'll be known as nic probably!!!!! Glad you're here xxx

:friends:


----------



## girlinyork

I've ordered some CBD tests too so I can see what numbers I get :)


----------



## buttons1

I had a pack of 2 digis I took one on fri and got 1-2, AF was due Sat so i am thinking of saving the other one till next weekend hoping to get 3+ I have done some IC's in the meantime and the line is getting stronger :happydance:


----------



## nicola ttc

Phew.... should've joined earlier!! that took a while to read!!
:hi: to all the summer sunbeam ladies, hope you are all feeling wonderfully exhausted and nauseous.:sick:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## puppycat

girlinyork said:


> I've ordered some CBD tests too so I can see what numbers I get :)

:happydance: let us know when you POAS!!



buttons1 said:


> I had a pack of 2 digis I took one on fri and got 1-2, AF was due Sat so i am thinking of saving the other one till next weekend hoping to get 3+ I have done some IC's in the meantime and the line is getting stronger :happydance:

I bought a 2 pack too - I POAS Saturday afternoon and got 1-2 so will do it this Saturday and see what I get :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

nicola ttc said:


> Phew.... should've joined earlier!! that took a while to read!!
> :hi: to all the summer sunbeam ladies, hope you are all feeling wonderfully exhausted and nauseous.:sick:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bet most of it was me saying 'yup you're on the list' :haha:


----------



## Mamie

puppycat said:


> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> Heeeyyyyy :D
> Great idea, im think ill be due around 6th August!!
> 
> Ace! :thumbup: All added :)
> 
> Now all we need is a name!
> 
> Last time I was due December so we were the 'December stars' - what do you think goes with August?Click to expand...

I thought i recognised you Puppycat! I was a December Star too!!!! How are you? My EDD is 12th July. Not had a scan yet so that may change! Please add me to the list :)


----------



## puppycat

Mamie said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> Heeeyyyyy :D
> Great idea, im think ill be due around 6th August!!
> 
> Ace! :thumbup: All added :)
> 
> Now all we need is a name!
> 
> Last time I was due December so we were the 'December stars' - what do you think goes with August?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i recognised you Puppycat! I was a December Star too!!!! How are you? My EDD is 12th July. Not had a scan yet so that may change! Please add me to the list :)Click to expand...

Awesome!! :wave:

You must remember Wendyk07 too then?


----------



## Mamie

puppycat said:


> Mamie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> Heeeyyyyy :D
> Great idea, im think ill be due around 6th August!!
> 
> Ace! :thumbup: All added :)
> 
> Now all we need is a name!
> 
> Last time I was due December so we were the 'December stars' - what do you think goes with August?Click to expand...
> 
> I thought i recognised you Puppycat! I was a December Star too!!!! How are you? My EDD is 12th July. Not had a scan yet so that may change! Please add me to the list :)Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! :wave:
> 
> You must remember Wendyk07 too then?Click to expand...

Yes I do! Happy to see she's on the list too!


----------



## puppycat

I'm due AF tomorrow - as soon as tomorrow is over this will be my new avatar pic :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







little-missed-period.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

Awesome - me and Wendy have the same EDD, again! :rofl:


----------



## buttons1

Love that pic puppy


----------



## nicola ttc

Yay i have a siggy and a ticker!!

Bedtime now:sleep: night night my fellow preggers ladies:happydance:


----------



## puppycat

you're welcome to steal it :thumbup: I got it from Google :)


----------



## puppycat

nicola ttc said:


> Yay i have a siggy and a ticker!!
> 
> Bedtime now:sleep: night night my fellow preggers ladies:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Go you!!

I'll be going up as soon as my washing machine finishes, oh and DH just pulled up on his bike :D someone to keep the bed warm :)


----------



## BERDC99

why can I not get the link to this page to work?


----------



## puppycat

BERDC99 said:


> why can I not get the link to this page to work?

Is it when you click the signature?


----------



## Marcella

9th of Aug, Is my estimate. I'll let you know for sure on thurs :) 

<3


----------



## puppycat

Marcella said:


> 9th of Aug, Is my estimate. I'll let you know for sure on thurs :)
> 
> <3

I have added you to the list :thumbup:


----------



## Marcella

Thank You!! So exciting! Lots of babys on the way!! :D

<3


----------



## KozmikKitten

Anyone get headaches as a symptom?


----------



## sequeena

I just had to pop by and say a huge congrats and good luck to all of you :)

Some of my buds are here and PAL. I was PAL too. My original due date was August 2nd 2011, I was moved back to August 4th and I gave birth on August 7th.

This time last year I felt like labour was so far away and in between then and now I had a rough time with pregnancy but it goes so fast so please enjoy it ladies, even the morning sickness if you can ;)

:hugs: I wish I was pregnant again, I miss my bump!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep definitely headaches! Its just all the extra blood flowing around in our bodies :)


And I can't get that code to work for me :nope: Just turns out with the actual code letters in my sigi


----------



## puppycat

KozmikKitten said:


> Anyone get headaches as a symptom?

Yep :dohh: they hurt too! Think it's the hormone rush


----------



## puppycat

TTCinBC said:


> Yep definitely headaches! Its just all the extra blood flowing around in our bodies :)
> 
> 
> And I can't get that code to work for me :nope: Just turns out with the actual code letters in my sigi

Did you remove the space in the first bracket and then in front and behind the writing in the last two brackets?


----------



## puppycat

sequeena said:


> I just had to pop by and say a huge congrats and good luck to all of you :)
> 
> Some of my buds are here and PAL. I was PAL too. My original due date was August 2nd 2011, I was moved back to August 4th and I gave birth on August 7th.
> 
> This time last year I felt like labour was so far away and in between then and now I had a rough time with pregnancy but it goes so fast so please enjoy it ladies, even the morning sickness if you can ;)
> 
> :hugs: I wish I was pregnant again, I miss my bump!

Thanks hun. :hugs:

I can't believe Laura is 2 :nope: and as this *may* be my last pregnancy I intend to enjoy every second :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I did...I'm going to try it again, just to be sure I did it right!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ta Da! I did it! There was one more space I wasn't seeing! Thanks puppy!


----------



## sequeena

puppycat said:


> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I just had to pop by and say a huge congrats and good luck to all of you :)
> 
> Some of my buds are here and PAL. I was PAL too. My original due date was August 2nd 2011, I was moved back to August 4th and I gave birth on August 7th.
> 
> This time last year I felt like labour was so far away and in between then and now I had a rough time with pregnancy but it goes so fast so please enjoy it ladies, even the morning sickness if you can ;)
> 
> :hugs: I wish I was pregnant again, I miss my bump!
> 
> Thanks hun. :hugs:
> 
> I can't believe Laura is 2 :nope: and as this *may* be my last pregnancy I intend to enjoy every second :)Click to expand...

:hugs: You make sure OH pampers you every second ;)


----------



## puppycat

TTCinBC said:


> Ta Da! I did it! There was one more space I wasn't seeing! Thanks puppy!

Ahhh good work! Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Right girls, the machine has stopped so I'm off to sort my washing and go to bed.
Night night all, keep your beanies warm tonight - it's a cold one :)


----------



## legs333

Thanks for starting this thread! :thumbup:

As of now we're due Aug. 7th, 2012!! :flow:

PS I *love* the name - Summer SunBeams!


----------



## twickywabbit

Should be due around August 17th. <3


----------



## dodgercpkl

Add me to the list! Currently I'm counting my edd as Aug 3rd, but I'm thinking that there is a better then average chance that it could be bumped to Aug 12th. lol We'll find out as things go further!


----------



## buttons1

twickywabbit said:


> Should be due around August 17th. <3

Congrats on your bfp I recognise u from wtt didn't realise u had moved over to ttc


----------



## oopsbaby

Good morning Sunbeams,
Just thought I would swing by and have a catch-up before school run. While I'm here just thought I would add my symptoms. I have had really bad nausea even before I got my :bfp: at 8dpo... I just thought I was coming down with a bug. Had actual sickness for another couple of days, but has downgraded to nausea again, BUT I am using sea bands and Morning Well CD as the sickness was bad, and with school runs to do I can't be throwing my guts up lol. If anyone is really suffering with their MS I would recommend Morning Well :thumbup:, the sea bands on their own didn't do much for me. Aside from the MS and nausea, my only other symptoms are tiredness, I am sooooo tired all the time, I could just sleep for a few days at a time... And my tummy is starting to grow too. I'm shocked so early, but it's my 3rd so I guess that has something to do with it? The few people who "know" keep joking it's twins :haha: not that I would mind if it was. Hope all the sunbeams, and your sun"beans" are doing well today!xxx


----------



## cla

How's everybody doing on this frezzing morning xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

cla said:


> How's everybody doing on this frezzing morning xxx

Brrr not feeling too sunny today. Back from morning school run now though, so warm up, before trekking out again to pick him up again. How are you cla?xx


----------



## cla

Oppsbaby tell me about it I took my son to school and I could have died it was that cold lol
I'm good, just wish my ticker would move a bit faster lol but the quicker that moves Christmas will be here


----------



## puppycat

legs333 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread! :thumbup:
> 
> As of now we're due Aug. 7th, 2012!! :flow:
> 
> PS I *love* the name - Summer SunBeams!

Have added you to the list hun :) Congrats xx



twickywabbit said:


> Should be due around August 17th. <3

Added to the list too :thumbup: Congrats xx



dodgercpkl said:


> Add me to the list! Currently I'm counting my edd as Aug 3rd, but I'm thinking that there is a better then average chance that it could be bumped to Aug 12th. lol We'll find out as things go further!

Have added you as the 3rd, we can change it if needs be :)



oopsbaby said:


> Good morning Sunbeams,
> Just thought I would swing by and have a catch-up before school run. While I'm here just thought I would add my symptoms. I have had really bad nausea even before I got my :bfp: at 8dpo... I just thought I was coming down with a bug. Had actual sickness for another couple of days, but has downgraded to nausea again, BUT I am using sea bands and Morning Well CD as the sickness was bad, and with school runs to do I can't be throwing my guts up lol. If anyone is really suffering with their MS I would recommend Morning Well :thumbup:, the sea bands on their own didn't do much for me. Aside from the MS and nausea, my only other symptoms are tiredness, I am sooooo tired all the time, I could just sleep for a few days at a time... And my tummy is starting to grow too. I'm shocked so early, but it's my 3rd so I guess that has something to do with it? The few people who "know" keep joking it's twins :haha: not that I would mind if it was. Hope all the sunbeams, and your sun"beans" are doing well today!xxx

I have been feeling nauseous if I am hungry, I need to eat little and often but really plain stuff. I can also smell so much more. Which makes me feel sick too!



cla said:


> How's everybody doing on this frezzing morning xxx

Pants hun, been to EPAU, more in my journal but they're rubbish and horrid :(


----------



## dodgercpkl

I finally got my first positive digi today! I caught my pregnancy so early that when I tried one last week it was negative, but I love love LOVE that it came up today! That means my numbers have definitely climbed and at least quadrupled since my test on Thursday! I can't wait to get my beta results back today!! Here's some eye candy cause I just have to show it off:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/wedding_prod/photos/1b23ec5d6faf16548650b2cb241a7b3e_m


----------



## puppycat

Congrats hun! Nothing like a digi to put your mind at rest :)
Nice eye candy ;)


----------



## dodgercpkl

As for me, I'm in Southern California, so I think I better keep my mouth shut about my weather unless I can figure out a way to share it. :) 

I've been feeling very good. My symptoms have been things like diarrhea, face breaking out a bit, my stomach just doesn't seem to sit still -it's always bubbling or having slight cramps or something. lol A bit of nausea here and there, and I'm starting to get cravings at times for things that I've been fine with not eating for the last 4 months!


----------



## dodgercpkl

puppycat said:


> Congrats hun! Nothing like a digi to put your mind at rest :)
> Nice eye candy ;)

I couldn't agree more! It just made my heart totally grin to see it this morning! :) Thank you!!


----------



## puppycat

Bubbly tum, yeh I'm having that, I'm having really obvious hungry growls too! Lol.
I have been sipping water all day to stave off the sicky feeling. It's happening so early this time!


----------



## BERDC99

Off to my first doctors visit. Well should I say nurse's visit cause I know that is all it will be. Hope to get an ultrasound soon to put my mind at rest that this one is in the right place this time.


----------



## puppycat

BERDC99 said:


> Off to my first doctors visit. Well should I say nurse's visit cause I know that is all it will be. Hope to get an ultrasound soon to put my mind at rest that this one is in the right place this time.

Good luck hun :)
Hope the Dr is excited for you :thumbup: makes all the difference.


----------



## dodgercpkl

BERDC99 said:


> Off to my first doctors visit. Well should I say nurse's visit cause I know that is all it will be. Hope to get an ultrasound soon to put my mind at rest that this one is in the right place this time.

I'm wishing you good luck and I hope you get your u/s soon!! I'm pretty sure that I won't get mine for another week or possibly 2.


----------



## puppycat

Anyone have complete brain freeze too??

I took food out of the oven with my bare hands and burnt my fingers :dohh:
I didn't even consider how hot it'd be. I'm a danger to myself!


----------



## dodgercpkl

puppycat said:


> Anyone have complete brain freeze too??
> 
> I took food out of the oven with my bare hands and burnt my fingers :dohh:
> I didn't even consider how hot it'd be. I'm a danger to myself!

Oh heck yes. I call it baby brain. lol I haven't burned my fingers yet, but I swear my mind is a sieve right now and the bottom is open. :wacko:


----------



## cazi77

Hi Pups coming to join you all. My EDD is August the 9th


----------



## Embo78

Yay cazi :happydance:


----------



## buttons1

Hi ladies hope you are all having a good day. We are just putting up the christmas tree :happydance:


----------



## Allyson11

My chin is now covered in spots, and I only usually get the odd one during AF, and I have indegestion! I only ate a cornish pasty for lunch, serves me right I suppose.


----------



## Embo78

Has anybody else completely lost their appetite? I've only managed 2 slices of toast today. Everything makes me feel really nauseous. There's nothing I fancy :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

cazi77 said:


> Hi Pups coming to join you all. My EDD is August the 9th

Added sweet cheeks ;)


----------



## puppycat

Embo78 said:


> Has anybody else completely lost their appetite? I've only managed 2 slices of toast today. Everything makes me feel really nauseous. There's nothing I fancy :shrug:

Yup, I have had 2 rich tea biscuits, a chicken burger with lettuce, a small pizza (which was so cheap it was mostly crust) and half a packet of polos lol


----------



## ihmlisbt

Hi Ladies...I've come over here from the 2WW forum and found out officially this morning from the Dr that I'm 4.5 weeks and due on August 9th! Glad I found this thread so I'm be on this journey with all of you as I experience things for the first time! xx


----------



## LovingLimes

buttons1 said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all having a good day. We are just putting up the christmas tree :happydance:

I was going to put up a Christmas tree because this is the first year DH and I have our own house. But then I got my bfp and I was thinking, "I'm too lazy to get a Christmas tree, esp. because next year we can get one and actually put presents underneath" (my husband and I usually just buy something together-for house or apartment no wrapping involved) I'm sure if I already had a kid I would do it though...I did put decorations up I love that!! you should take a pic and post it...

What are cornish pastries and tea biscuits? just curious...


----------



## LovingLimes

ihmlisbt said:


> Hi Ladies...I've come over here from the 2WW forum and found out officially this morning from the Dr that I'm 4.5 weeks and due on August 9th! Glad I found this thread so I'm be on this journey with all of you as I experience things for the first time! xx

Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## buttons1

ihmlisbt said:


> Hi Ladies...I've come over here from the 2WW forum and found out officially this morning from the Dr that I'm 4.5 weeks and due on August 9th! Glad I found this thread so I'm be on this journey with all of you as I experience things for the first time! xx

welcome and congrats


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm right there with you with the no appetite thing. I've just managed to pick at things really. And everything has to be something light otherwise I start to feel sick afterwards. Although, last night I wanted perogies SOOO bad, so I caved and had some and could only finish half and was nauseous the rest of the night. I've had my good days and bad, but generally...can't eat anythign heavy.

Toast with peanut butter has been my saviour! lol

How cold is it over that way puppy? Its....-4 here right now. Which really isn't so bad actually. For us anyways, lol


----------



## Embo78

I ate some KFC last night and it was weighing so heavy on my tummy. I was almost sick. I think it was the high fat content :shrug:


----------



## Allyson11

LovingLimes said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hope you are all having a good day. We are just putting up the christmas tree :happydance:
> 
> I was going to put up a Christmas tree because this is the first year DH and I have our own house. But then I got my bfp and I was thinking, "I'm too lazy to get a Christmas tree, esp. because next year we can get one and actually put presents underneath" (my husband and I usually just buy something together-for house or apartment no wrapping involved) I'm sure if I already had a kid I would do it though...I did put decorations up I love that!! you should take a pic and post it...
> 
> What are cornish pastries and tea biscuits? just curious...Click to expand...

Cornish pasties are meat and veg in pastry in like a half moon shape. Erm tea biscuits? Not sure how to describe these!


----------



## puppycat

ihmlisbt said:


> Hi Ladies...I've come over here from the 2WW forum and found out officially this morning from the Dr that I'm 4.5 weeks and due on August 9th! Glad I found this thread so I'm be on this journey with all of you as I experience things for the first time! xx

Added to the list hun :thumbup: Congrats x



TTCinBC said:


> I'm right there with you with the no appetite thing. I've just managed to pick at things really. And everything has to be something light otherwise I start to feel sick afterwards. Although, last night I wanted perogies SOOO bad, so I caved and had some and could only finish half and was nauseous the rest of the night. I've had my good days and bad, but generally...can't eat anythign heavy.
> 
> Toast with peanut butter has been my saviour! lol
> 
> How cold is it over that way puppy? Its....-4 here right now. Which really isn't so bad actually. For us anyways, lol

I don't think it's too cold here atm - it's like 8 deg C atm but it's rainy and a bit windy - the wind makes it feel colder. It was colder earlier too because it was sunny day on and off.



Embo78 said:


> I ate some KFC last night and it was weighing so heavy on my tummy. I was almost sick. I think it was the high fat content :shrug:

Definitely with you on this. I have been avoiding anything fatty because the though turns my stomach - with my BETA results I can see why! I now feel like it's justified to feel so crap!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Rich tea biscuits are very light biscuits, a little sweet, but not much taste. Very easy on the digestive system, but no good for dunking in your tea as they go soggy and break off in your cup :haha: that's how I would describe them xx


----------



## BERDC99

Well, I am back from th doctor. My levels are at 522.8. Going back for my first doctors appointment tomorrow.


----------



## puppycat

BERDC99 said:


> Well, I am back from th doctor. My levels are at 522.8. Going back for my first doctors appointment tomorrow.

Is that your HCG? Are you 16dpo? That's a good number hun :thumbup:


----------



## BERDC99

puppycat said:


> BERDC99 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I am back from th doctor. My levels are at 522.8. Going back for my first doctors appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Is that your HCG? Are you 16dpo? That's a good number hun :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yeah that is my HCG. I think I am more like 19dpo. I had a longer lp.


----------



## Alaronex

hi everyone!! 

im due August 1st - until my scan which might move me forward a few days i think!! :-S

would love to join the thread and share this journey..!

hope all our little beans stick!!


----------



## puppycat

Alaronex said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> im due August 1st - until my scan which might move me forward a few days i think!! :-S
> 
> would love to join the thread and share this journey..!
> 
> hope all our little beans stick!!

Added hun :)

Looking forward to seeing some scan pics in here :)


----------



## puppycat

I'll share my digi from tonight then :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1169.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Embo78

I was hoping youd do that :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Just had a major cramp of pain hun :( maybe it's normal and we've forgotten??


----------



## Embo78

Yea it's probably our beanies snuggling in properly! Although I suspect I've ahem cleared mine now :blush:


----------



## buttons1

Did u get 1-2 last time puppy?


----------



## kissesandhugs

I've been having cramps like crazy but they're no where near as bad as AF gets!! Pup-your little girl is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> Did u get 1-2 last time puppy?

Yeh 3 days ago hun on 11dpo :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Alaronex said:


> hi everyone!!
> 
> im due August 1st - until my scan which might move me forward a few days i think!! :-S
> 
> would love to join the thread and share this journey..!
> 
> hope all our little beans stick!!


Yay I'm not alone on the 1st anymore! I think I'll be moved too once I get a scan but for now I'll stick to the first! Wouldnt it be funny if we both got moved to the same day! :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

kissesandhugs said:


> I've been having cramps like crazy but they're no where near as bad as AF gets!! Pup-your little girl is ADORABLE!!!

Thanks hun :)
We're going through the terrible twos atm though so it's all go!!


----------



## nicola ttc

puppycat said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> I've been having cramps like crazy but they're no where near as bad as AF gets!! Pup-your little girl is ADORABLE!!!
> 
> Thanks hun :)
> We're going through the terrible twos atm though so it's all go!!Click to expand...

Lol, Alexander was 2 in october and had a fantastic tantrum in sainsburys today.. because i wouldn't let him knock down a display of glass cranberry sauce jars. What a mean mummy i am:winkwink:

Felt like doing that advert thing where the mum lays on the floor screaming and banging her fists to stop the toddler stropping hahaha:brat:


----------



## puppycat

Laura keeps doing things at the speed of light - I swear she's a wizard or something?!
She takes things from my handbag and I don't even see her! Mostly my mints, lol. Gotta have a mint to settle the tum ;)


----------



## TTCinBC

When Tianna has her fits(and shes almost 4! Lol) as long as we're at home, i do actially get down on the ground with her and join in the fit. Stops her in her tracks! Lol its priceless!


----------



## nicola ttc

Will have to try it:happydance:
would be sooooo much more funny to do it in public though:haha:


----------



## nicola ttc

Elliot has his moments too!!


----------



## TTCinBC

:rofl: not sure who would have the more priceless look if i did it in public, Tianna or the people around me! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

Girls they've moved us from first tri :(


----------



## buttons1

Yeah I noticed that earlier think they are quite struck with buddy type threads staying in there


----------



## nicola ttc

To where?? and why?? :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

Pants! How will people find us now??
We're all first tri!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I saw yesterday that we were not in first tri anymore...but didnt know how we got moved.


----------



## TTCinBC

What? Awwww that was my way of being in First tri without actuakly having to BE in first tri!


----------



## TTCinBC

Maybe in the title put "1st Tri" in the title and once we are in 2nd chance then? Not sure..kinda sucks to be honest!


----------



## nicola ttc

Me too TTC, didn't have to actually go there myself, just through our siggy. boo to being moved. :growlmad:


----------



## puppycat

I just put a note in first tri that we're over here - pffffffffffff


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls- alot seems to hapen while im at work so im still on earlier convo. ive been and got a digi- i'll be five weeks tomorrow shall i do it then or leave it a few more days? wanna 3+ at this price! i think my cold is getting better today. anyone else finding your preggo pills taste and smell manky?


----------



## kissesandhugs

Yeah I saw that they moved us yesterday too :( boo!!!


----------



## oopsbaby

It's a shame we've been moved but I understand why admin have done it. We won't be first tri forever, so then do we need a new thread in 2nd tri? It's easier the thread being here in the long run though it is a bit of a pain xx


----------



## puppycat

apple_20 said:


> Hi girls- alot seems to hapen while im at work so im still on earlier convo. ive been and got a digi- i'll be five weeks tomorrow shall i do it then or leave it a few more days? wanna 3+ at this price! i think my cold is getting better today. anyone else finding your preggo pills taste and smell manky?

Well to be safe I'd wait until you were 6 weeks, I don't know though :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

oopsbaby said:


> It's a shame we've been moved but I understand why admin have done it. We won't be first tri forever, so then do we need a new thread in 2nd tri? It's easier the thread being here in the long run though it is a bit of a pain xx

Last time I created a new thread in second tri and it was so exciting to cross over :)


----------



## apple_20

may compramise i do it somewhere in the middle lol. i would be a bit gutted if it didnt come up because im being impatient. how many people here have old close family/ friends? my OH told his mum and Dad who are chuffed- havent told mine yet but xmas may be a give away.


----------



## puppycat

I had to tell my Nan earlier, she was asking so many questions about this morning and I couldn't keep up. I got flummoxed and she must have picked up on it and told me to 'spill' so she knows.


----------



## oopsbaby

puppycat said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> It's a shame we've been moved but I understand why admin have done it. We won't be first tri forever, so then do we need a new thread in 2nd tri? It's easier the thread being here in the long run though it is a bit of a pain xx
> 
> Last time I created a new thread in second tri and it was so exciting to cross over :)Click to expand...

Hmmm... Maybe pm admins and ask why we were moved. They may move us back? xx


----------



## puppycat

I think I'm just going to have to be a big girl and accept that everything has it's place and this is our new home - I hope everyone in first tri can find us though :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

apple_20 said:


> Hi girls- alot seems to hapen while im at work so im still on earlier convo. ive been and got a digi- i'll be five weeks tomorrow shall i do it then or leave it a few more days? wanna 3+ at this price! i think my cold is getting better today. anyone else finding your preggo pills taste and smell manky?

YES I cant stand the smell of the prenatals! Ick!


----------



## apple_20

horrible arnt they? im munching mine with pringles as it takes away the taste fast. my sense of smell is high anyway even though i have a cold.


----------



## puppycat

apple_20 said:


> horrible arnt they? im munching mine with pringles as it takes away the taste fast. my sense of smell is high anyway even though i have a cold.

Ditto!

I can smell everything! Even across the room!


----------



## chrislo4

Can i join in pleeeease! I'm due 5th July xx


----------



## puppycat

chrislo4 said:


> Can i join in pleeeease! I'm due 5th July xx

Added to the list hun :)

Welcome to the gang ;)


----------



## buttons1

can't believe how quick this thread moves lovely to have so many on board


----------



## chrislo4

Thanks puppy! xx


----------



## puppycat

No problem :)

It is nice to be part of a big group, all keeping each other sane through first tri - scary times.

Speaking of scary - I just coughed and WOW the shooting pain through my side. I said 'ow' out loud!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Puppycat... Inspired by your digi I thought I would pee on my last one. I last did a digi on Friday, 4 days ago at 14dpo and got 2-3 weeks. And tonights, (I didn't even hold my pee lol) at 18dpo (or 4weeks and 4 days preggo) I got.....
3+!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: taking this as a good sign my little pip is sticky xx
 



Attached Files:







Digi2.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

Nice digi action :thumbup: wow that's crazy early for 3+ xx


----------



## oopsbaby

I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too... so early. Am wondering if it could be twins, or it could just be one super strong sticky one?xx


----------



## puppycat

Would you like twins? I would - although it's crazy to want twins with a toddler!!


----------



## oopsbaby

I would be double excited for twins, though I already have a 4 year old and a 1 year old, but the little one will be two before this one (or two lol) arrive. I got a strong pos at 8dpo and the one on FRER at 14 dpo the test line was darker than the control line. My pics are in this thread:https://www.babyandbump.com/bfp-announcements/817821-my-bfps.html I am soooo excited for first scan to see if there really is two in there xx


----------



## apple_20

congrats oopsbaby ooo i wanna do miiine. everyone is different so could be twins or just high levels. either way must make you feelgood.


----------



## kissesandhugs

oopsbaby said:


> I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too... so early. Am wondering if it could be twins, or it could just be one super strong sticky one?xx

I got mine at 8 dpo here too & I've wondered the EXACT same thing, I can't stop thinking about it! I'm only 4.5 weeks and I already have a little belly too soo we'll see. It's not what was expected but I'll love it too!


----------



## buttons1

puppycat said:


> Nice digi action :thumbup: wow that's crazy early for 3+ xx




oopsbaby said:


> Puppycat... Inspired by your digi I thought I would pee on my last one. I last did a digi on Friday, 4 days ago at 14dpo and got 2-3 weeks. And tonights, (I didn't even hold my pee lol) at 18dpo (or 4weeks and 4 days preggo) I got.....
> 3+!!!! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: taking this as a good sign my little pip is sticky xx

Maybe it's twinies :haha:


----------



## buttons1

ooo you have already had a whole convi about twins in the time it took me to work out how to multiquote :dohh:


----------



## puppycat

Guess we'll have fun waiting for the scans! I have my BETA's done though and at 14dpo (today) it was 358! Shocked!


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> ooo you have already had a whole convi about twins in the time it took me to work out how to multiquote :dohh:

:haha:


----------



## oopsbaby

I saw!! Such amazing levels, I'd say there defo could be 2 or 3 in there :winkwink: I wish I could have mine tested, but only because I want to guess if it's twins... And it's not conclusive lol. I feel silly but it's so exciting. xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm having mine done because of 3 losses in the last 12 months - I had to fight for it though, flippin NHS!


----------



## mandwrx

Hi! I'm due July 15th but I'm in Australia so mine will be a winter sunbeam:)


----------



## kissesandhugs

I also got a "positive" on a digi at 8 dpo so that was REALLY weird. My ob won't check my levels unless I'm having problems grrr :haha:


----------



## TTCinBC

I should demand an early scan with my doctor! Otherwise I will have to wait until I'm 20 weeks. I will know more on friday. When I talked to her about everything before we started ttc, she told me that since my last was difficult in the end with high blood pressure, I now have to be referred to an OB. In Canada(or at least BC) you only get one if your considered high risk. Anyways, don't know when I will see him and am in total uncharted waters here!


But I will be able to look at all your pretty scans of pretty beans!


----------



## quail

yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx


----------



## puppycat

mandwrx said:


> Hi! I'm due July 15th but I'm in Australia so mine will be a winter sunbeam:)

Hey hun, we didn't factor in that it could also be Winter :haha:
Added you to the list though :)


----------



## apple_20

quail my hands have been reaaally cold recently and feet. is this a pregnant thing. also i have had no ms but have had lightheaded moments and feelings of being so hungry i feel sick if that makes sense?


----------



## oopsbaby

Welcome back Quail :)

And :hugs: puppycat sorry hun I didn't mean to sound insensitive, I'm glad they did check your levels but sorry that you had to fight for it. In contrast my local EPAU are lovely, and I have had a previous early mc before I had my 1 year old and they gave me 2 early scans when I fell with him. I know they would again this time but feel like I'd be "wasting" their time and EPAU scans should be for women who really need them, like I did last time xx


----------



## nicola ttc

quail said:


> yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx

Hey Quail, still no m/s for me either. Lets not worry about it together.:hugs:
Have you noticed your pregnant lady ticker says 124 days to go? odd


----------



## buttons1

quail said:


> yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx

try not to worry hun, not everyone gets ms i had a completely symptom free pregnancy with my dd and feel completely normal this time too.

wow preg with number 11 congrats you must be one busy mummy


----------



## puppycat

oopsbaby said:


> Welcome back Quail :)
> 
> And :hugs: puppycat sorry hun I didn't mean to sound insensitive, I'm glad they did check your levels but sorry that you had to fight for it. In contrast my local EPAU are lovely, and I have had a previous early mc before I had my 1 year old and they gave me 2 early scans when I fell with him. I know they would again this time but feel like I'd be "wasting" their time and EPAU scans should be for women who really need them, like I did last time xx

No you didn't sound insensitive hun :hugs:

I don't know if they'll scan me yet, they wanted to today - lol. Crazy!


----------



## oopsbaby

kissesandhugs said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too... so early. Am wondering if it could be twins, or it could just be one super strong sticky one?xx
> 
> I got mine at 8 dpo here too & I've wondered the EXACT same thing, I can't stop thinking about it! I'm only 4.5 weeks and I already have a little belly too soo we'll see. It's not what was expected but I'll love it too!Click to expand...

Me too!! I have a noticeable "bump" already but I put it down to it being my 3rd baby... I'd post a pic but don't want you to all think its fat and laugh :haha: xx


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh post a pic - might encourage some other to do it... :blush:


----------



## TTCinBC

nicola ttc said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx
> 
> Hey Quail, still no m/s for me either. Lets not worry about it together.:hugs:
> Have you noticed your pregnant lady ticker says 124 days to go? oddClick to expand...

Ohh definitely try not to worry hun! I didn't get any m/s with my DD. Had a bout of nausea when I was already 2 months, but it was very short lived, and otherwise, I didn't get much in the way of symptoms. :hugs:

Every pregnancy is different! I can attest to that! lol


----------



## buttons1

oopsbaby said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too... so early. Am wondering if it could be twins, or it could just be one super strong sticky one?xx
> 
> I got mine at 8 dpo here too & I've wondered the EXACT same thing, I can't stop thinking about it! I'm only 4.5 weeks and I already have a little belly too soo we'll see. It's not what was expected but I'll love it too!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I have a noticeable "bump" already but I put it down to it being my 3rd baby... I'd post a pic but don't want you to all think its fat and laugh :haha: xxClick to expand...

pic pic pic


----------



## dodgercpkl

oopsbaby said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> I got my :bfp: at 8dpo too... so early. Am wondering if it could be twins, or it could just be one super strong sticky one?xx
> 
> I got mine at 8 dpo here too & I've wondered the EXACT same thing, I can't stop thinking about it! I'm only 4.5 weeks and I already have a little belly too soo we'll see. It's not what was expected but I'll love it too!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too!! I have a noticeable "bump" already but I put it down to it being my 3rd baby... I'd post a pic but don't want you to all think its fat and laugh :haha: xxClick to expand...

hehe me too! Well ok I'm not sure if I was 8 dpo or 17, but I think the 8dpo is more likely with my numbers the way they are. I already have belly shots up for week 4 on my journal! :D


----------



## Rhiannon

hello!!

due august 1st with LO #2 xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

lol when I gain weight it makes me look like I'm pregnant (so weird!) so it just might be that for me :haha: But I'm going to try getting a pic sometime tonight


----------



## puppycat

Rhiannon said:


> hello!!
> 
> due august 1st with LO #2 xx

Added hun :) :thumbup:

Congrats xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Rhiannon said:


> hello!!
> 
> due august 1st with LO #2 xx

Hi there due date buddy! :flower: Welcome!


----------



## oopsbaby

Ooooooh okay I'll be brave... but please don't laugh :cry: xx


----------



## puppycat

Right girls I've updated up to here - I'm off to bed now :)
Crampy and feeling meh so try and actually sleep tonight!
Night night x


----------



## puppycat

oopsbaby said:


> Ooooooh okay I'll be brave... but please don't laugh :cry: xx

Ooooh come on quick before I go bed :haha:


----------



## Rhiannon

hello ladies!! and hello to my due date buddies!!

im soo bloated! i swear i feel about 22 weeks already haha xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hello ladies. Can I join?

My EDD from LMP is 29th July 2012. I hope to share this journey with you all x


----------



## puppycat

yeh I have a fairly impressive bloat :)


----------



## puppycat

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Hello ladies. Can I join?
> 
> My EDD from LMP is 29th August 2012. I hope to share this journey with you all x

Sorry hun, do you mean July?


----------



## oopsbaby

Okay... here goes :blush: first one with my top covering my belly. Second one EXTRA brave my bare tummy (stretchies and all :blush:) so you can see the definition of my hips. Love to know what you ladies think as I haven't told anyone yet, except FOB and have been hiding my tum xx
 



Attached Files:







lil_bump.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 5









lil_bump2.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nicola ttc

Night night all my lovely new bump buddies.:sleep:
catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

That's a fairly awesome baby bump sweet, we all know it can't really be baby atm but the uterus does move up quicker doesn't it ? it looks cute! I reckon you'll be filling that pretty soon!


----------



## puppycat

OK really am going ot bed now - haven't done Emz1982_in_uk because I am not sure if you meant July hun
Catch you tomorrow


----------



## buttons1

right night ladies


----------



## TTCinBC

oopsbaby said:


> Okay... here goes :blush: first one with my top covering my belly. Second one EXTRA brave my bare tummy (stretchies and all :blush:) so you can see the definition of my hips. Love to know what you ladies think as I haven't told anyone yet, except FOB and have been hiding my tum xx

That's an impressive bump hun! What number baby is this?


----------



## nicola ttc

oopsbaby said:


> Okay... here goes :blush: first one with my top covering my belly. Second one EXTRA brave my bare tummy (stretchies and all :blush:) so you can see the definition of my hips. Love to know what you ladies think as I haven't told anyone yet, except FOB and have been hiding my tum xx

Defo looks like a baby bump to me!! you can see the rounded line at the side:happydance:
Mine gets like that early too - i agree, think it's having previous bumps, just comes back quicker!!


----------



## TTCinBC

G'night ladies!! Sleep well!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you. :thumbup: yes your uterus pops up earlier in subsequent pregnancies, it hasn't yet though as I can feel it still pretty low near my pubic bone but can't wait to have a proper baby bump xx


----------



## Mamie

nicola ttc said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here goes :blush: first one with my top covering my belly. Second one EXTRA brave my bare tummy (stretchies and all :blush:) so you can see the definition of my hips. Love to know what you ladies think as I haven't told anyone yet, except FOB and have been hiding my tum xx
> 
> Defo looks like a baby bump to me!! you can see the rounded line at the side:happydance:
> Mine gets like that early too - i agree, think it's having previous bumps, just comes back quicker!!Click to expand...

Me too ladies.... my boss told me today that I am showing....just what I wanted to hear when i thought I'd concealed it really well! Guess it's something to do with having #2 and having NO stomach muscles left!!!!! Happy days!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you Nicola, that's what I meant, that defining line by my hips. I just lost a ton of weight before getting this bfp and my tummy has gone more round whereas before it would "hang" if you know what I mean lol :blush: xx


----------



## oopsbaby

TTCinBC said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Okay... here goes :blush: first one with my top covering my belly. Second one EXTRA brave my bare tummy (stretchies and all :blush:) so you can see the definition of my hips. Love to know what you ladies think as I haven't told anyone yet, except FOB and have been hiding my tum xx
> 
> That's an impressive bump hun! What number baby is this?Click to expand...

It's baby number 3 pregnancy number 4 as I had a previous early mc but don't think that counts as far as the bump is concerned as I didn't get one :( xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

puppycat said:


> OK really am going ot bed now - haven't done Emz1982_in_uk because I am not sure if you meant July hun
> Catch you tomorrow

Sorry PC, wrote August and realised I meant July and edited :dohh: x x


----------



## quail

apple_20 said:


> quail my hands have been reaaally cold recently and feet. is this a pregnant thing. also i have had no ms but have had lightheaded moments and feelings of being so hungry i feel sick if that makes sense?

hi ive just ate something as i was starving and now i feel queasy,lol where in nottingham are you?.xxx


----------



## quail

nicola ttc said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx
> 
> Hey Quail, still no m/s for me either. Lets not worry about it together.:hugs:
> Have you noticed your pregnant lady ticker says 124 days to go? oddClick to expand...

yeah i dont get that im not sure what to do about it.xx


----------



## TTCinBC

quail said:


> nicola ttc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quail said:
> 
> 
> yaay glad i found you all again as i couldnt find you last night, im still worrying over my lack of ms though i am a little off but not really feeling sick yet ,thanks to those that replied it makes me feel better that other people seem to experiance an episode of then nothing, im freezing tonight got my dh dressing gown on but my hands are cold as i keep typing,lol.xxx
> 
> Hey Quail, still no m/s for me either. Lets not worry about it together.:hugs:
> Have you noticed your pregnant lady ticker says 124 days to go? oddClick to expand...
> 
> yeah i dont get that im not sure what to do about it.xxClick to expand...


Maybe it`s thinking your 5 month along already?

I can`t wait to see when I will start to show as this is my second. My tummy muscles never really got too strong after my c-section. I did try, but never worked to well.


----------



## oopsbaby

Quail, I was bored so I redid your tickers for you :flower:

https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11eeb6.aspx[ /img][ /url]

[url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt120fac.aspx[ /img][ /url]

Just take the last two spaces out to put them in your siggie :) xx 
Edited to add the days to go came out right this time xx


----------



## quail

oopsbaby said:


> Quail, I was bored so I redid your tickers for you :flower:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11eeb6.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> [url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt120fac.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> Just take the last two spaces out to put them in your siggie :) xx
> Edited to add the days to go came out right this time xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks but i just cant seem to do it,im not very good with these things,lol. what spaces do you mean i know im a bit dumb.xx


----------



## oopsbaby

quail said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Quail, I was bored so I redid your tickers for you :flower:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11eeb6.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> [url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt120fac.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> Just take the last two spaces out to put them in your siggie :) xx
> Edited to add the days to go came out right this time xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks but i just cant seem to do it,im not very good with these things,lol. what spaces do you mean i know im a bit dumb.xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> You're not dumb sweetie :) at the end of each ticker there is a space in the [ /img] and [ /url] boxes that shouldn't be there. They should be like this  HTH xxxClick to expand...


----------



## quail

oopsbaby said:


> quail said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Quail, I was bored so I redid your tickers for you :flower:
> 
> https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt11eeb6.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> [url=https://www.thebump.com/?utm_source=ticker&utm_medium=UBB&utm_campaign=tickers][img]https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt120fac.aspx[ /img][ /url]
> 
> Just take the last two spaces out to put them in your siggie :) xx
> Edited to add the days to go came out right this time xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> thanks but i just cant seem to do it,im not very good with these things,lol. what spaces do you mean i know im a bit dumb.xx[/QUOTE]
> 
> You're not dumb sweetie :) at the end of each ticker there is a space in the [ /img] and [ /url] boxes that shouldn't be there. They should be like this  HTH xxx
> 
> thanks hun will do it in the am as im so shattered im going to bed thanks for helping.xxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## dolly bird

hi everyone i am due 12 of aug the day after my birthday :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

Hi everyone!!!! yay for summer babies!
I am due as of right now July 27th... i found out at 4 weeks and my first doctors appointment is dec 19th in 2 WEEKS!!! EEK! Can't wait to see my little bean!


----------



## Jezzielin

Hi Ladies!!!! 

Summer Sunbeams - such a cute name! My fellow Sunbeaners (beaners because of our beans!) CONGRATULATIONS to you all!!! I am finally having this news start to sink in.

I have my first doc appointment in just over a week! Due date is July 28th! 

Can't wait to go through this journey with you all!


----------



## oopsbaby

Hi dollybird, jmandrews and jezzielin and welcome to the Summer Sunbeams :) xx


----------



## jmandrews

Jezzielin said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Summer Sunbeams - such a cute name! My fellow Sunbeaners (beaners because of our beans!) CONGRATULATIONS to you all!!! I am finally having this news start to sink in.
> 
> I have my first doc appointment in just over a week! Due date is July 28th!
> 
> Can't wait to go through this journey with you all!

OUR DUE DATES ARE VERY CLOSE!!!:happydance: eek! Let me know how your appointment goes :) how are you feeling?


----------



## kaybri2012

I'm roughly due August 13th.


----------



## Jezzielin

jmandrews said:


> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Summer Sunbeams - such a cute name! My fellow Sunbeaners (beaners because of our beans!) CONGRATULATIONS to you all!!! I am finally having this news start to sink in.
> 
> I have my first doc appointment in just over a week! Due date is July 28th!
> 
> Can't wait to go through this journey with you all!
> 
> OUR DUE DATES ARE VERY CLOSE!!!:happydance: eek! Let me know how your appointment goes :) how are you feeling?Click to expand...

YAY we are!!! :hugs: I will update as soon as I can! I am feeling really good! Only some mild nausea but don't think it has anything to do with morning sickness. Otherwise not too bad! Just bloated and can't suck it in... Too early though for a bump I think though! How about you?


----------



## pinklollipop

My due date is Aug. 4th for now, might change on my next ultrasound next week. I am new to this, how do I join?:shrug:


----------



## buttons1

kaybri2012 said:


> I'm roughly due August 13th.

Yey a due date buddy congrats


----------



## apple_20

Got up this morning 5 weeks, and the digi says 3+ Feel so much better! Have a good day everyone!

Quail I'm in westb you?


----------



## buttons1

Great news apple. I scared myself as just did an ic and the line isn't really any darker than 2 days ago. They aren't v good though we're showing bfn till 1 day late digi showed bfp earlier


----------



## PrincessJ

Can I join, I'm due August 8thx x


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls :hi:

Took me a while to find you all since we have moved over to the buddies section. 

Not much to report here. IC's are still very very faint and the frer is a little darker than it was two days ago. I think i will wait now until Saturday before testing again. Other than the odd cramp and some bloating there are no other symptoms. Praying that this is a sticky beanie.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

buttons1 said:


> Great news apple. I scared myself as just did an ic and the line isn't really any darker than 2 days ago. They aren't v good though we're showing bfn till 1 day late digi showed bfp earlier

My lines on the IC's are barely there hun so you are not alone. :hugs:


----------



## quail

apple_20 said:


> Got up this morning 5 weeks, and the digi says 3+ Feel so much better! Have a good day everyone!
> 
> Quail I'm in westb you?

yaay for the digi.im in calverton we could meet up sometime if you want?.xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

Yay Quail you got one of the tickers working xx


----------



## nicola ttc

buttons1 said:


> Great news apple. I scared myself as just did an ic and the line isn't really any darker than 2 days ago. They aren't v good though we're showing bfn till 1 day late digi showed bfp earlier

We really have to stop peeing on sticks!! I did the same thing, except mine looked lighter than the day earlier and started winding myself up thinking it means something awful.:shrug: have decided now to stop poas and try to enjoy being pregnant!!:thumbup:


----------



## quail

oopsbaby said:


> Yay Quail you got one of the tickers working xx

thanks but i just need to try and get the other one up,lol.xx


----------



## puppycat

dolly bird said:


> hi everyone i am due 12 of aug the day after my birthday :haha:

Added to the list hun :thumbup: welcome :)



jmandrews said:


> Hi everyone!!!! yay for summer babies!
> I am due as of right now July 27th... i found out at 4 weeks and my first doctors appointment is dec 19th in 2 WEEKS!!! EEK! Can't wait to see my little bean!

Added to the list too :thumbup: your first scan - so exciting!!



Jezzielin said:


> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Summer Sunbeams - such a cute name! My fellow Sunbeaners (beaners because of our beans!) CONGRATULATIONS to you all!!! I am finally having this news start to sink in.
> 
> I have my first doc appointment in just over a week! Due date is July 28th!
> 
> Can't wait to go through this journey with you all!

Added to the list hun :thumbup: here's to the next 8 months :happydance:



kaybri2012 said:


> I'm roughly due August 13th.

Have added you pending further updates :thumbup: :)



pinklollipop said:


> My due date is Aug. 4th for now, might change on my next ultrasound next week. I am new to this, how do I join?:shrug:

Have added you to the list hun, you are now officially a Sunbeam :)



PrincessJ said:


> Can I join, I'm due August 8thx x

Of course you can join :) added to the list :thumbup:



Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> Took me a while to find you all since we have moved over to the buddies section.
> 
> Not much to report here. IC's are still very very faint and the frer is a little darker than it was two days ago. I think i will wait now until Saturday before testing again. Other than the odd cramp and some bloating there are no other symptoms. Praying that this is a sticky beanie.
> 
> :hugs:

I know, the sods moved us! lol.

Stop POAS lovely! It'll only upset you. I have!

:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Hello ladies. Can I join?
> 
> My EDD from LMP is 29th July 2012. I hope to share this journey with you all x

Added you to July now hun ;)


----------



## Wendyk07

> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Morning girls :hi:
> 
> Took me a while to find you all since we have moved over to the buddies section.
> 
> Not much to report here. IC's are still very very faint and the frer is a little darker than it was two days ago. I think i will wait now until Saturday before testing again. Other than the odd cramp and some bloating there are no other symptoms. Praying that this is a sticky beanie.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I know, the sods moved us! lol.
> 
> Stop POAS lovely! It'll only upset you. I have!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


I cant hun. I wish i could. I think if i can get passed the point which i MC'd the last time i will stop but i cant before then. So i need to get to next thursday then i will truely believe and start getting excited about being pregnant. i am cramping on and off though and i dont remember than from June so that has to be a good sign. :)


----------



## puppycat

I'm cramping too and I've lost 5lbs :o


----------



## buttons1

I have had some cramps too lots going on in there. Has time slowed down for anyone else since they found out? I can't wait till 12 weeks to have my scan and tell ppl a few ppl have asked me recently when I'm trying for another and iv outright lied it's hard to keep it a secret. 

What's everyone up to this cold afternoon I'm enjoying cuddles with my big girl watching beebies Christmas tree up and lights on - perfect


----------



## puppycat

Being climbed on by my toddler - I really should stop her doing this now but how do you explain to a child?


----------



## buttons1

I know what u mean puppy mine is only snuggled up as she's just woken.


----------



## Wendyk07

buttons1 said:


> I have had some cramps too lots going on in there. Has time slowed down for anyone else since they found out? I can't wait till 12 weeks to have my scan and tell ppl a few ppl have asked me recently when I'm trying for another and iv outright lied it's hard to keep it a secret.
> 
> What's everyone up to this cold afternoon I'm enjoying cuddles with my big girl watching beebies Christmas tree up and lights on - perfect

Am at work today :( Its bloody freezing out there and apparently to get worse as the day goes on. We are supposed to get 90mph gales tomorrow so bang goes my christmas shopping plans. It will be toddlers with Derrin and straight home. 

i think i will put the christmas tree up tonight. Its about time i got into the festive spirir. :)


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I had a positive CBdigi on Monday, plus another today. Both say 1-2 and as my period was due tomorrow, i am about 4 weeks. Bit of cramping and bleeding so hoping it sticks. Assuming it does, i would be due about August 15th! :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Being climbed on by my toddler - I really should stop her doing this now but how do you explain to a child?

i was thinking the same last night when Derrin was doing his monkey impression and climbing over me.


----------



## buttons1

Anyone thought about sharing news at Christmas with family even though they won't be 12 weeks? I wish I was just a few weeks further along by Xmas then I'd share


----------



## puppycat

WelshOneEmma said:


> I had a positive CBdigi on Monday, plus another today. Both say 1-2 and as my period was due tomorrow, i am about 4 weeks. Bit of cramping and bleeding so hoping it sticks. Assuming it does, i would be due about August 15th! :thumbup:

Do you want me to add you to the list hun? :hugs:



buttons1 said:


> Anyone thought about sharing news at Christmas with family even though they won't be 12 weeks? I wish I was just a few weeks further along by Xmas then I'd share

I know what you mean. I won't be telling anyone else. I want to see beanie on 1 scan so what will it be? End of Jan? Have I worked that out right?


----------



## MrsButterfly

Hi everyone :)

Please can I join you all? I'm due 5 July. It's our first baby so these first few weeks have been a rollercoaster. Finally starting to settle in to it now - excited to see my bean again in a fortnight! 

X


----------



## puppycat

MrsButterfly said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Please can I join you all? I'm due 5 July. It's our first baby so these first few weeks have been a rollercoaster. Finally starting to settle in to it now - excited to see my bean again in a fortnight!
> 
> X

Added you to the list hun :thumbup: really can't wait until us August girls are at your stage and beyond :happydance:


----------



## MrsButterfly

puppycat said:


> MrsButterfly said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :)
> 
> Please can I join you all? I'm due 5 July. It's our first baby so these first few weeks have been a rollercoaster. Finally starting to settle in to it now - excited to see my bean again in a fortnight!
> 
> X
> 
> Added you to the list hun :thumbup: really can't wait until us August girls are at your stage and beyond :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks puppy! It feels like the first few weeks drag on and on! I can't wait to be a plum and hopefully start to relax a little :)


----------



## buttons1

Yeah we will be about 12 weeks end of jan might tell ppl around dd birthday


----------



## Wendyk07

buttons1 said:


> Anyone thought about sharing news at Christmas with family even though they won't be 12 weeks? I wish I was just a few weeks further along by Xmas then I'd share

I would love to tell everyone on christmas day but like Puppy i want to make sure everything is ok first and i wont get my first scan until i am 7 weeks which will be the week between christmas and new year. 

i didnt wait the first time around though. i was only 8 weeks when i told everyone i was pregnant with Derrin. We did this because it was easter Sunday and we thought it would be a good time to tell everyone.


----------



## puppycat

And we were much more naive then Wendy weren't we.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

puppycat said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> I had a positive CBdigi on Monday, plus another today. Both say 1-2 and as my period was due tomorrow, i am about 4 weeks. Bit of cramping and bleeding so hoping it sticks. Assuming it does, i would be due about August 15th! :thumbup:
> 
> *Do you want me to add you to the list hun*? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone thought about sharing news at Christmas with family even though they won't be 12 weeks? I wish I was just a few weeks further along by Xmas then I'd shareClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I won't be telling anyone else. I want to see beanie on 1 scan so what will it be? End of Jan? Have I worked that out right?Click to expand...

Yes please! 

As for telling people. I am terrible at keeping secrets about myself and so excited, so we have told immediate family already, and some friends. I couldnt help myself. Plus it helps explain why i wont be drinking at christmas!


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> And we were much more naive then Wendy weren't we.

Absolutley! If i knew then what i know now i would never have told until the 12 week scan. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## MrsButterfly

Even though we will be just 12 weeks at Christmas, we have still told our immediate family (parents and brothers/sisters) as and when we saw them. I am absolutely useless at keeping secrets and was bursting to tell them! Although I have got better as time has gone on and have met up with friends and managed to not tell them.

Someone gave me some good advice early on and said feel free to tell those people who you would also let know if something went wrong. So we decided that if the worst happened we wouldn't want that to be the first time we told our family so were happy to share the news early! It really is the best feeling ever sharing your news! :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Finally got an appointment with my GP. Its not until next Thursday but its a start. Didnt tell the receptionist anything unlike the last time i called when i asked for some betas to be done. i need to speak to my gp anyway about my pain meds especially now that i am pregnant so i will drop teh betas into the conversation. :)


----------



## ladykay

Hey ladies,
I'm due July 22 with my first one! I do have a 4 year old step son who i play mommy to 3 days out the week and every other weekend! Hubby and I have only been married for 4 months today! Everything is moving really fast for us!

I'd love to join the group- I was very hesitant as I wanted to wait until the first tri is over but there's tons of stuff going on in this body that I have got to share with someone!!!


----------



## puppycat

WelshOneEmma said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> I had a positive CBdigi on Monday, plus another today. Both say 1-2 and as my period was due tomorrow, i am about 4 weeks. Bit of cramping and bleeding so hoping it sticks. Assuming it does, i would be due about August 15th! :thumbup:
> 
> *Do you want me to add you to the list hun*? :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone thought about sharing news at Christmas with family even though they won't be 12 weeks? I wish I was just a few weeks further along by Xmas then I'd shareClick to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean. I won't be telling anyone else. I want to see beanie on 1 scan so what will it be? End of Jan? Have I worked that out right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes please!
> 
> As for telling people. I am terrible at keeping secrets about myself and so excited, so we have told immediate family already, and some friends. I couldnt help myself. Plus it helps explain why i wont be drinking at christmas!Click to expand...

Added you hun :thumbup:



Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> And we were much more naive then Wendy weren't we.
> 
> Absolutley! If i knew then what i know now i would never have told until the 12 week scan. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Ha, I told DH's parents at 6weeks but I made work wait until 12 weeks - I had some sense obviously! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

ladykay said:


> Hey ladies,
> I'm due July 22 with my first one! I do have a 4 year old step son who i play mommy to 3 days out the week and every other weekend! Hubby and I have only been married for 4 months today! Everything is moving really fast for us!
> 
> I'd love to join the group- I was very hesitant as I wanted to wait until the first tri is over but there's tons of stuff going on in this body that I have got to share with someone!!!

Added you to the list hun :thumbup:

At least here we can reassure each other :)


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, may I join? My LO is due on the 8th of August. However if my Doc confirms I am carrying more than one during scan this Saturday, then EDD will be moved 2 weeks earlier.

Nice to meet everyone


----------



## Wendyk07

JaniceT said:


> Hi, may I join? My LO is due on the 8th of August. However if my Doc confirms I am carrying more than one during scan this Saturday, then EDD will be moved 2 weeks earlier.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone

Welcome aboard hun. possible twins? or more????


----------



## MrsButterfly

JaniceT said:


> Hi, may I join? My LO is due on the 8th of August. However if my Doc confirms I am carrying more than one during scan this Saturday, then EDD will be moved 2 weeks earlier.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone

Ooh maybe twins?? How exciting!! Look forward to hearing how your scan goes :)


----------



## peace

Hey all, i'm due July 18th with my 1st :) Hope to get to know you all better x


----------



## Jackie26

Hi all

im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)

:flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

peace said:


> Hey all, i'm due July 18th with my 1st :) Hope to get to know you all better x

Hi there :hi:


These threads are great. Its always good to share the ups and downs of each stage. :)


----------



## puppycat

JaniceT said:


> Hi, may I join? My LO is due on the 8th of August. However if my Doc confirms I am carrying more than one during scan this Saturday, then EDD will be moved 2 weeks earlier.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone

Hey :wave: 

Have added you to the list :thumbup:

Is it your BETA which points to twins hun?


----------



## Wendyk07

Jackie26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)
> 
> :flower:

Hi jackie :hi:

I am doing the same. I will get a scan at 7 weeks so i just need to hold out until then. :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

peace said:


> Hey all, i'm due July 18th with my 1st :) Hope to get to know you all better x

Added too hun :) :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Jackie26 said:


> Hi all
> 
> im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)
> 
> :flower:

Hey, added you to the list :)

For all our newcomers the signature link is in the first post, you need to remove the spaces in the brackets


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi jackie :hi:
> 
> I am doing the same. I will get a scan at 7 weeks so i just need to hold out until then. :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm not sure if I'll get a scan, I assume so and I damn well hope so :growlmad: but it won't be for at least a fortnight.

Are you booked in Wendy or will you just pop in and hope someone you know will do it?


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi jackie :hi:
> 
> I am doing the same. I will get a scan at 7 weeks so i just need to hold out until then. :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure if I'll get a scan, I assume so and I damn well hope so :growlmad: but it won't be for at least a fortnight.
> 
> Are you booked in Wendy or will you just pop in and hope someone you know will do it?Click to expand...

The MW's at EPAS told me to phone at 6+ to make an appt for a scan at 7 weeks. After the ectopic and with me being a geriatric an all i am considered high risk so they will check that everything is in the right place and for a HB. :thumbup:


----------



## JaniceT

Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe


----------



## Jessica60

Hi everyone, this is my first time preg. Im going to be 7 weeks saturday, I still havent heard from the midwife. Im south wales area what week do you usually get your first appointment with mwife and when do you get the first scan? X


----------



## Wendyk07

JaniceT said:


> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe

Wow! How exciting hun. Cant wait to hear on Saturday.


Puppy - werent your betas in the 400 odds as well? Twins?


----------



## puppycat

Jessica60 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time preg. Im going to be 7 weeks saturday, I still havent heard from the midwife. Im south wales area what week do you usually get your first appointment with mwife and when do you get the first scan? X

Whereabouts in SW are you hun? I'm in Barry :)

You don't get your first appt here until 12 weeks but I know it can differ in each Health Board - they stopped the 7wk booking in appt



JaniceT said:


> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe

How exciting :happydance:

my BETA at 14dpo was 358 so i'm wondering too ;) did you have any others or are you going to have more?


----------



## MommySarah1

Hi everyone,
I'm due August 16, provided I only have one baby in there. :) I should know more hopefully soon as to how many I'm carrying. I went through fertility treatments and the doctor already gave me the lecture about high order multiples and my hcg levels today at 14dpo were 804. So needless to say the nurse told me to at minimum expect twins. :/ I'm worried and excited at the same time. I would love to join you ladies. I need all the support I can get. lol.


----------



## puppycat

Ahhh Wendy we were replying at the same time :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Jessica60 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time preg. Im going to be 7 weeks saturday, I still havent heard from the midwife. Im south wales area what week do you usually get your first appointment with mwife and when do you get the first scan? X

i dont know about Wales hun. Puppycat is the person to ask there. i do know that i didnt get my appointment through until 2 weeks before the appt date so around 10 weeks. :wacko:

You can always phone you nearest OBS & GYN outpatients dept and ask. :flower:


----------



## MommySarah1

JaniceT said:


> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe

Janice,
I am in the exact same boat. At 14 dpo I had a beta of 804. I was told to expect twins at a minimum. :/ I'm super scared, but glad to see I'm not the only one. :) lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

MommySarah1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm due August 16, provided I only have one baby in there. :) I should know more hopefully soon as to how many I'm carrying. I went through fertility treatments and the doctor already gave me the lecture about high order multiples and my hcg levels today at 14dpo were 804. So needless to say the nurse told me to at minimum expect twins. :/ I'm worried and excited at the same time. I would love to join you ladies. I need all the support I can get. lol.

804? OMG! When will you find out?


----------



## puppycat

MommySarah1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'm due August 16, provided I only have one baby in there. :) I should know more hopefully soon as to how many I'm carrying. I went through fertility treatments and the doctor already gave me the lecture about high order multiples and my hcg levels today at 14dpo were 804. So needless to say the nurse told me to at minimum expect twins. :/ I'm worried and excited at the same time. I would love to join you ladies. I need all the support I can get. lol.

WOW!!! I thought 358 was high but JEEEZZZZZZ hun that's massive!!

How exciting - all these possible multiples :)

Added btw :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

puppycat said:


> Ahhh Wendy we were replying at the same time :)

I know i shouldnt laugh but the thought of you with cutie pie plus twins. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## puppycat

Wendyk07 said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh Wendy we were replying at the same time :)
> 
> I know i shouldnt laugh but the thought of you with cutie pie plus twins. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:coffee:

Meanie :0


----------



## MommySarah1

Thanks for adding me. :) I have to go in for a repeat beta tomorrow. This cycle was supposed to be canceled, because I had six mature follicles that all could have contained possible eggs. :/ However the doctor had told me to keep doing the timed intercourse (at that time I only had 3). Needless to say I went in the day of trigger and I had 6. The doctor said don't do anymore baby making until next month. So I left feeling sad, but knowing it was for the best. Way too risky and at 10 dpo I started feeling really pregnant and took a test well needless to say my hubby's sperm must have survived up there longer than the doc thought b/c we are pregnant anyways. I just hope it's no more than 3. :/ I have been totally freaking out these past few days.


----------



## JaniceT

JaniceT said:


> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe

How exciting :happydance:

my BETA at 14dpo was 358 so i'm wondering too ;) did you have any others or are you going to have more?[/QUOTE]

Thank you :-D I won't be getting another beta. This Saturday I would be around 25dpo and my doctor will do a vaginal ultrasound to see how many sacs there are.


----------



## Jackie26

Thansk for adding me :)


----------



## Wendyk07

MommySarah1 said:


> Thanks for adding me. :) I have to go in for a repeat beta tomorrow. This cycle was supposed to be canceled, because I had six mature follicles that all could have contained possible eggs. :/ However the doctor had told me to keep doing the timed intercourse (at that time I only had 3). Needless to say I went in the day of trigger and I had 6. The doctor said don't do anymore baby making until next month. So I left feeling sad, but knowing it was for the best. Way too risky and at 10 dpo I started feeling really pregnant and took a test well needless to say my hubby's sperm must have survived up there longer than the doc thought b/c we are pregnant anyways. I just hope it's no more than 3. :/ I have been totally freaking out these past few days.

3? OMG! :loopy: I good luck hun. :hugs:


----------



## Jackie26

Wendyk07 said:


> Jackie26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> 
> im due Aug 5th and hoping and praying all goes well :)
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Hi jackie :hi:
> 
> I am doing the same. I will get a scan at 7 weeks so i just need to hold out until then. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:flower: Hi

Im looking forward to the 1st scan, cant wait, hope it comes fast! :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

No problem ladies, it's all waiting isn't it :coffee:


----------



## JaniceT

MommySarah1 said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe
> 
> Janice,
> I am in the exact same boat. At 14 dpo I had a beta of 804. I was told to expect twins at a minimum. :/ I'm super scared, but glad to see I'm not the only one. :) lol.Click to expand...

Congratulations!! I am really petrified in fact. I called a friend of mine who has twin boys and her beta was around 1850 at 15dpo! Then I went to betabase.com and the charts say my numbers could be a singleton, twins or even tripplets. Am already having a 9 month old demanding more of me, don't know how I am going to handle multiples hahaha


----------



## LovingLimes

JaniceT said:


> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe

Wow I would be nervous too lol. So other than your numbers can you tell any difference between this pg and the last so far? I guess if you are only 15 dpo it might be hard to tell anything. Good luck definitely let us know!!!


----------



## puppycat

I'm having my second betas done tomorrow morning, will have to let you know what they are. Really hoping they at least double


----------



## Kizzy454

Hey all can i join in the fun :) im Due 10August2011 ish hehe :) xx

Can i ask what is betas? ive never heard of it :) xxxx


----------



## MommySarah1

JaniceT said:


> MommySarah1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe
> 
> Janice,
> I am in the exact same boat. At 14 dpo I had a beta of 804. I was told to expect twins at a minimum. :/ I'm super scared, but glad to see I'm not the only one. :) lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations!! I am really petrified in fact. I called a friend of mine who has twin boys and her beta was around 1850 at 15dpo! Then I went to betabase.com and the charts say my numbers could be a singleton, twins or even tripplets. Am already having a 9 month old demanding more of me, don't know how I am going to handle multiples hahahaClick to expand...

Lol. I can understand why you would be worried about multiples with a 9 month old at home, but youll be ok. :) I had my first two back to back. Found out I was pregnant with my daughter when my son was 8 months old. I thought it would be aweful having two in diapers, but life didn't change that much. Good luck hun. You will probably get to get a scan before me so keep me posted on how it turns out.


----------



## puppycat

Kizzy454 said:


> Hey all can i join in the fun :) im Due 10August2011 ish hehe :) xx
> 
> Can i ask what is betas? ive never heard of it :) xxxx

All added hun. :thumbup: A BETA is a blood test to check for HCG levels


----------



## Kizzy454

Oooo im going to the docs tomorrow for results to my blood tests. Can they tell if there is a chance of multiples by it? and how far your gone?

this is my second but i had never heard of it before. xxx


----------



## puppycat

It gives an idea hun but the only definite is a scan when you are far enough along - the guessing is fun though :)


----------



## dodgercpkl

puppycat said:


> I'm having my second betas done tomorrow morning, will have to let you know what they are. Really hoping they at least double

I wish my 2nd beta had more then doubled. Now I'm hoping that my 3rd beta jumps up in level!


----------



## JaniceT

LovingLimes said:


> JaniceT said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies . Yes doctor says I maybe carrying twins. My baby boy had beta of about 260 @ 15dpo. This time, beta is at 478 @ 15dpo. It's very hard to tell from the beta but it does suggest a possibility. I'm nervous hehehe
> 
> Wow I would be nervous too lol. So other than your numbers can you tell any difference between this pg and the last so far? I guess if you are only 15 dpo it might be hard to tell anything. Good luck definitely let us know!!!Click to expand...

Oh yes, a lot of difference. Last time in the 2WW, all I felt was a little blured vision at 14dpo and also hating the smell of car fumes. That was it.

This time, I started feeling nausea everyday since 6dpo. It has just gotten worst day by day. My vision is good, everything tastes extra salty and nothing else. Emotional and cried. Ligaments stretching, wrists hurt, back hurts. I also cramped a lot for several days on both sides and had implantation bleeding on 13dpo.


----------



## Kizzy454

Thanks :D off to make LO some te then off out for a girly meal :) will post tomorrow after my docs :) xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Bled a little bit this morning so I'm sitting at the er. Checked my levels and doc said I'm probably further along than I thought so I gotta get an ultrasound hoping little bean is ok


----------



## puppycat

kissesandhugs said:


> Bled a little bit this morning so I'm sitting at the er. Checked my levels and doc said I'm probably further along than I thought so I gotta get an ultrasound hoping little bean is ok

Sorry you've got this worry hun :hugs:

Let us know how beanie's doing xx


----------



## tryinforfirst

Hi Ladies !! Im due on August 10. I found out a week ago today :) I have my first doctors appt on the 20th.


----------



## puppycat

tryinforfirst said:


> Hi Ladies !! Im due on August 10. I found out a week ago today :) I have my first doctors appt on the 20th.

Added hun :thumbup: welcome to the group :)


----------



## tryinforfirst

puppycat said:


> tryinforfirst said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies !! Im due on August 10. I found out a week ago today :) I have my first doctors appt on the 20th.
> 
> Added hun :thumbup: welcome to the group :)Click to expand...

thank you !


----------



## puppycat

How are you feeling?


----------



## vi85

Hi all

I am currently 8+4 due 15th July!

x


----------



## MrsButterfly

kissesandhugs said:


> Bled a little bit this morning so I'm sitting at the er. Checked my levels and doc said I'm probably further along than I thought so I gotta get an ultrasound hoping little bean is ok

:hugs: hope your scan goes well. Let us know :)


----------



## puppycat

vi85 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am currently 8+4 due 15th July!
> 
> x

Added to the list hun :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

Jezzielin said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jezzielin said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!!!
> 
> Summer Sunbeams - such a cute name! My fellow Sunbeaners (beaners because of our beans!) CONGRATULATIONS to you all!!! I am finally having this news start to sink in.
> 
> I have my first doc appointment in just over a week! Due date is July 28th!
> 
> Can't wait to go through this journey with you all!
> 
> OUR DUE DATES ARE VERY CLOSE!!!:happydance: eek! Let me know how your appointment goes :) how are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> YAY we are!!! :hugs: I will update as soon as I can! I am feeling really good! Only some mild nausea but don't think it has anything to do with morning sickness. Otherwise not too bad! Just bloated and can't suck it in... Too early though for a bump I think though! How about you?Click to expand...

I know what you mean about being bloated. I am extremely sleepy, but other than that i feel great. No M/S yet!


----------



## dodgercpkl

I had my first experience with food making me queasy today. I got 5 bites into my salad this morning and had to not only put it down but take it out of my smell range because it was making me nauseous! No puking though. :haha:


----------



## puppycat

All good symptoms girls, I am getting full real easy but then starving not long after and the dull pressure in my tum is silly!


----------



## Rhiannon

Jessica60 said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first time preg. Im going to be 7 weeks saturday, I still havent heard from the midwife. Im south wales area what week do you usually get your first appointment with mwife and when do you get the first scan? X

hi hun, from south wales here also.

had my booking in appt about 8-9 weeks with midwife with my last pregnancy - and i still havent phoned for this one yet as i know theres a few weeks left yet till they will want to see me.

had my first scan just after 12 weeks.


----------



## ButterflyK

I would love to join too. I am due August 2nd, my first appointment is the 27th because of the holidays. So I will be almost 9 weeks then so hope to see a healthy bean


----------



## puppycat

ButterflyK said:


> I would love to join too. I am due August 2nd, my first appointment is the 27th because of the holidays. So I will be almost 9 weeks then so hope to see a healthy bean

Added to the list hun :thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

have most ppl started to contact docs/midwife? I think i will leave phoning for a couple of weeks and see if i can see a midwife straight away instead of going to doc first


----------



## Jessica60

Rhiannon said:


> Jessica60 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, this is my first time preg. Im going to be 7 weeks saturday, I still havent heard from the midwife. Im south wales area what week do you usually get your first appointment with mwife and when do you get the first scan? X
> 
> hi hun, from south wales here also.
> 
> had my booking in appt about 8-9 weeks with midwife with my last pregnancy - and i still havent phoned for this one yet as i know theres a few weeks left yet till they will want to see me.
> 
> had my first scan just after 12 weeks.Click to expand...

Cheers for that info. I havent missed anything yet then as im only 6~7weeks.


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> have most ppl started to contact docs/midwife? I think i will leave phoning for a couple of weeks and see if i can see a midwife straight away instead of going to doc first

No I only went for the BETA checks, haven't told Dr or midwife in that sense yet. I know there's a pack which you fill in yourself here now and take it with you to your 12 weeks scan where you see the MW for the first time


----------



## buttons1

i was naughty, i used my last digi this morning and it said 2-3 but then felt bad as i was saving it till the weekend so i could get 3+ soooo i've ordered some more :blush: i'm addicted but only to those i love watching the little timer then it going pregnant then how many weeks :happydance: just hope it shows progression


----------



## buttons1

where abouts are you in wales puppy?


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> where abouts are you in wales puppy?

I'm in Barry (near Barry Island and Cardiff) - are you near me then?


----------



## buttons1

no i live in Bath, i just wondered as we know Cardiff quite well as DH went to uni there, got a few friends there too


----------



## puppycat

ooooh I love Bath - it's so pretty :)


----------



## apple_20

Buttons your going to spend a fortune! 2-3 is right for you anyway. Has anyone noticed their boobs growing already. Minedont hurt much but have grown.

Quail would love to Im a first time mum- all the advice I can get x


----------



## puppycat

Haha yup, I'm filling my bra now, they seem fuller on the top?


----------



## apple_20

Yeah exactly fuller I'm thinking god how big will they get in the next few months? 
Speaking of twins (you were earlier) turns out twins run in ohs family :o


----------



## KozmikKitten

my boobs are def fuller on top! They look good! But I think that might be the give-away for me!


----------



## puppycat

Lol, oh dear! You brewing a pair of bubs in there then?
I think i'll find out at tomorrow's BETA result, if it's crazy doubling after my first high BETA then we're in trouble :haha:


----------



## hopeful23456

How do I add the banners to my siggy? Tried to cut and paste the address into the siggy itself but didn't work - said siggy was too long


----------



## croydongirl

I hope I am not jumping the gun by joining you ladies. I have had 5 early m/c before 6 weeks but we are currently 5w6d and everything is still looking ok...I have an early scan tomorrow to make sure everything is looking ok. They told me I should only see the sac and not to expect anything else but of course I am hoping things will be looking good.
My edd is August 2nd. This would be our first baby. We are cautiously (very) excited!


----------



## girlinyork

I've gone up a whole cup size already. They're magnificent LOL. I saw my GP today for a midwife appointment (3rd Jan) and I can hardly wait :D


----------



## oopsbaby

kissesandhugs said:


> Bled a little bit this morning so I'm sitting at the er. Checked my levels and doc said I'm probably further along than I thought so I gotta get an ultrasound hoping little bean is ok

Could be why you got such dark lines and an early bfp :) hope all goes well with the ultrasound xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Thanks Hun. We got an ultrasound and I am only 5 Weeks so I just must have high levels. So far its good, could only see a sac. I go to my Dr Tuesday for a follow up, hopefully we can see more then


----------



## pinklollipop

my bb's have been really sore and feeling full. I had a ultrasound in the er on Monday and only saw a small sac but I am having another one next week hope they see the baby:baby:


----------



## Mamie

Hi All,

I had my first scan tonight! Paid for one through Babybond in Glasgow. Saw my little bubs heartbeat....so amazing, and such a relief. She confirmed that i am 9 weeks along, but has changed my date to the 11th July. Could you alter that Puppycat?


----------



## MommySarah1

Hi ladies, 
I was on earlier and mentioned my semi high hcg levels. Well the nurse called back and told me to go ahead and come in for a scan and see if they could see anything. I was so nervous, but it's only one! :) So super excited. They saw one sac, can't really see anything else. I'm a little early. The doctor told me Hcg levels vary so much that they can't really tell multiples just from a reading. He actually said my levels aren't very high considering I had implanted early. I got my first bfp at 10dpo...so within 4 days it can climb pretty high. So I go back friday for another beta and hopefully another scan next week. :) Just wanted to update everyone. Thanks for all your responses by the way.


----------



## puppycat

croydongirl said:


> I hope I am not jumping the gun by joining you ladies. I have had 5 early m/c before 6 weeks but we are currently 5w6d and everything is still looking ok...I have an early scan tomorrow to make sure everything is looking ok. They told me I should only see the sac and not to expect anything else but of course I am hoping things will be looking good.
> My edd is August 2nd. This would be our first baby. We are cautiously (very) excited!

Hey hun, PMA :hugs:

Added you to the list :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

MommySarah1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> I was on earlier and mentioned my semi high hcg levels. Well the nurse called back and told me to go ahead and come in for a scan and see if they could see anything. I was so nervous, but it's only one! :) So super excited. They saw one sac, can't really see anything else. I'm a little early. The doctor told me Hcg levels vary so much that they can't really tell multiples just from a reading. He actually said my levels aren't very high considering I had implanted early. I got my first bfp at 10dpo...so within 4 days it can climb pretty high. So I go back friday for another beta and hopefully another scan next week. :) Just wanted to update everyone. Thanks for all your responses by the way.

WOW they saw a sac already? They told me they wouldn't be able to see anything on Tuesday at 4 weeks. Weird that you had such a high BETA though, extra strong beanie in there :happydance:



Mamie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had my first scan tonight! Paid for one through Babybond in Glasgow. Saw my little bubs heartbeat....so amazing, and such a relief. She confirmed that i am 9 weeks along, but has changed my date to the 11th July. Could you alter that Puppycat?

Sure, will move you now :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry Ive been MIA lately. Feeling like crap and hanging out on the couch. Havent had much patients for the computer, but have been trying to keep up with everyone. Hope everyone and their bean is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## FPB

Hi can you please add me? I am due Aug 12th ish I'm 4wks 3days and praying for a healthy baby in 8 months. No real signs for me but dizzy, tired and back pain. Hope all you ladies who are sick feel better soon it should be done soon. I remember with my son feeling so miserable!
Good luck to us all.


----------



## AshleyR

You can add me! Due July 19th. I am currently 8 weeks.... have had a few scares along the way already, so my next ultrasound to confirm that things are okay is on Dec 14th. I'm feeling positive though... symptoms are worse and hpt's keep coming up FAST and dark.... hope to stick around here with you summer Mommies!


----------



## apple_20

puppycat said:


> Lol, oh dear! You brewing a pair of bubs in there then?
> I think i'll find out at tomorrow's BETA result, if it's crazy doubling after my first high BETA then we're in trouble :haha:

Nah I doubt it very much but I guess that just increases the chances slightly. I havent had Amy blood tests so if I was it would be a surprise aty 12 week scan. Good lick with your beta!


----------



## JaniceT

I don't understand why my boobs don't hurt or grow bigger this time round? Hmmph hahaha


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi Ladies

Are we officially summer sunbeams now?!

Just wanted to ask, are any of you NOT getting any symptoms? The only one I think I might have is being more tired on a night but that could just be me being tired and not beanie related! I thought I would at least have sore boobies but I have nothing!!

PrincessJ


----------



## puppycat

FPB said:


> Hi can you please add me? I am due Aug 12th ish I'm 4wks 3days and praying for a healthy baby in 8 months. No real signs for me but dizzy, tired and back pain. Hope all you ladies who are sick feel better soon it should be done soon. I remember with my son feeling so miserable!
> Good luck to us all.

Dizzy, tired and back pain sounds good to me :thumbup:

Have added you to the list :happydance:



AshleyR said:


> You can add me! Due July 19th. I am currently 8 weeks.... have had a few scares along the way already, so my next ultrasound to confirm that things are okay is on Dec 14th. I'm feeling positive though... symptoms are worse and hpt's keep coming up FAST and dark.... hope to stick around here with you summer Mommies!

Keep that PMA hun, we'll all be here in 8 months :hugs:

Added you x



PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Are we officially summer sunbeams now?!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, are any of you NOT getting any symptoms? The only one I think I might have is being more tired on a night but that could just be me being tired and not beanie related! I thought I would at least have sore boobies but I have nothing!!
> 
> PrincessJ

We are official :)

I think different people deal with the hormones very differently. If you're getting no symptoms I'd say lucky you! I know lots of girls who've complained though and been hit by the MS train badly - careful what you wish for !! lol


----------



## nicola ttc

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Are we officially summer sunbeams now?!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, are any of you NOT getting any symptoms? The only one I think I might have is being more tired on a night but that could just be me being tired and not beanie related! I thought I would at least have sore boobies but I have nothing!!
> 
> PrincessJ

Hi Princess, congratulations on your summer sunbeam bfp!!
I'm n:sick:ot really having symptoms either. Had nothing til yesterday cheese made me want to vom
nothing again today yet but not stressing about it - we'll get them soon i'm sure:thumbup:
with my other kids i've never got sore boobies - they just get massive from about 10 weeks:happydance: lol.


----------



## MrsButterfly

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Are we officially summer sunbeams now?!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, are any of you NOT getting any symptoms? The only one I think I might have is being more tired on a night but that could just be me being tired and not beanie related! I thought I would at least have sore boobies but I have nothing!!
> 
> PrincessJ

My symptoms started in earnest around end of week 5. Thought they were going away middle of week 9 but the ms has come back with a vengeance since yesterday :( Enjoy the lack of sickness while it lasts!! :)

I'm a prune today - hurray :happydance:


----------



## JaniceT

PrincessJ said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Are we officially summer sunbeams now?!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, are any of you NOT getting any symptoms? The only one I think I might have is being more tired on a night but that could just be me being tired and not beanie related! I thought I would at least have sore boobies but I have nothing!!
> 
> PrincessJ

I didn't have any nausea with my last pregnancy until I hit 8 weeks. Didn't even vomit once.

With this pregnancy, I have been nauseated since week 3! Incredibly fast.


----------



## PrincessJ

Thanks Ladies, I will just have to see how I get on then, I don't particularly want to be sick or anything but having some symptoms would make it feel more real! I must be mad!

PrincessJ


----------



## nicola ttc

PrincessJ said:


> Thanks Ladies, I will just have to see how I get on then, I don't particularly want to be sick or anything but having some symptoms would make it feel more real! I must be mad!
> 
> PrincessJ

Exactly how i feel hun. Xx keep me updated about symptoms starting please!!:thumbup:


----------



## JaniceT

PrincessJ said:


> Thanks Ladies, I will just have to see how I get on then, I don't particularly want to be sick or anything but having some symptoms would make it feel more real! I must be mad!
> 
> PrincessJ

Don't worry, your symptoms should start by 8 weeks.


----------



## muddles

Posted here as well as the other thread

Hi everyone congratulations on your pregnancies.

I found out last week (did the digital test on my birthday) that I am pregnant with my second child (my son is 19 months) and by my dates baby is due 10th August (which is day before our wedding anniversary). It was a big shock as we weren't ttc yet, but a very happy one and we are very excited.

Hope you are all doing ok. I have just started feeling queasy and could sleep and sleep. I am also not at all hungry which is a big difference from my pregnancy last time as I wanted to eat and eat and ended up gaining four stone I just got back to my pre-preg weight a month ago and promptly got myself knocked up again :rofl:

Please can I be added to 10th August.


----------



## Lois22

Got my hospital appointments through first is on the 13th December - Does anyone know what this involves? Bloods etc?

Scan is on the 24th January :)

Feeling tired today but could be as been working late evenings.

Alsooooo...

I was looking at a weeks break early Feb anyone got any ideas where to go? Staying out of the USA as we just got back from Florida :) I'll be 14 weeks then 

xx


----------



## dodgercpkl

PrincessJ said:


> Thanks Ladies, I will just have to see how I get on then, I don't particularly want to be sick or anything but having some symptoms would make it feel more real! I must be mad!
> 
> PrincessJ

I know how you feel on that. I think we women are gluttons for punishment. :haha:

As for me no puking yesterday, but nothing was very appetizing and the few things I did try to eat made me feel nauseous so my food yesterday consisted of 5 bites of salad, 1 homemade energy bar (that actually tasted good), and 4 crackers. :wacko:


----------



## elm85

Hi can u add me please im due on 2nd august with baby number 3. Ive not had any symptoms until 2 days ago when i noticed how sore my boobs were but other than that nothing at all with my last 2 both girls i was so sick from the day i found out until i was 4 months so fingers crossed ive been lucky this time round and sore boobs is all i get.

Hope all of u are good :) x


----------



## muddles

*Lois22*- At the first appointment they just did a urine sample, weight, blood pressure, asked lots of questions about drinking, smoking, diet... asked if my partner was violent (WTF?) and asked if I had thought whether I wanted a home birth or hopsital one. They then told me when to book my 12 week scan and when to arrange the next appointment to see the midwife.

*PrincessJ-* last time I started feeling nauseous around 8 weeks. This time I am already feeling sick at not even 5 weeks.


----------



## elm85

Hi can u add me please im due on 2nd august with baby number 3. Ive not had any symptoms until 2 days ago when i noticed how sore my boobs were but other than that nothing at all with my last 2 both girls i was so sick from the day i found out until i was 4 months so fingers crossed ive been lucky this time round and sore boobs is all i get.

Hope all of u are good :) x


----------



## Bambi1985

Can I be added too please. Due number 2 on 4th August.

Symptons only started 2 days ago, backache, sore boobs and hungry ALL the time!


----------



## puppycat

muddles said:


> Posted here as well as the other thread
> 
> Hi everyone congratulations on your pregnancies.
> 
> I found out last week (did the digital test on my birthday) that I am pregnant with my second child (my son is 19 months) and by my dates baby is due 10th August (which is day before our wedding anniversary). It was a big shock as we weren't ttc yet, but a very happy one and we are very excited.
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok. I have just started feeling queasy and could sleep and sleep. I am also not at all hungry which is a big difference from my pregnancy last time as I wanted to eat and eat and ended up gaining four stone I just got back to my pre-preg weight a month ago and promptly got myself knocked up again :rofl:
> 
> Please can I be added to 10th August.

Hey hun have added you :thumbup:

I'm not hungry either so you're not alone



elm85 said:


> Hi can u add me please im due on 2nd august with baby number 3. Ive not had any symptoms until 2 days ago when i noticed how sore my boobs were but other than that nothing at all with my last 2 both girls i was so sick from the day i found out until i was 4 months so fingers crossed ive been lucky this time round and sore boobs is all i get.
> 
> Hope all of u are good :) x

Added too hun :thumbup:



Bambi1985 said:


> Can I be added too please. Due number 2 on 4th August.
> 
> Symptons only started 2 days ago, backache, sore boobs and hungry ALL the time!

Added to the list :thumbup:


----------



## quail

apple_20 said:


> Buttons your going to spend a fortune! 2-3 is right for you anyway. Has anyone noticed their boobs growing already. Minedont hurt much but have grown.
> 
> Quail would love to Im a first time mum- all the advice I can get x

ok i will pm you my no.xxx


----------



## puppycat

HCG gone up to 828 :wohoo:

I'm overwhelmed!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats awesome puppy!!!


----------



## MrsButterfly

puppycat said:


> HCG gone up to 828 :wohoo:
> 
> I'm overwhelmed!

Awesome news!! Well done bean :)


----------



## pinklollipop

Hi Girls! I know this topic was brought up earlier in this thread, but has anyone announced their pregnancy yet? I had a hard time keeping it a secret and already put it on my facebook.


----------



## griffinh

I havent yet. with my pregnancy in july, i was only knowlingly pregnant for two days before i lost it and i told everyone - my best friend all my family etc. then lost it and it was heartbreaking to tell them the news! this time, only me and oh know xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I agree griffin, I told too many people the first time and it was heartbreaking telling the news of m/c. So this time, I'm keeping it minimal until I know more about whats going on. I have told 3 friends and my DH has told 1. I dont think we will tell anyone else until after an u/s unless I decide to tell my mom. We'll see, she's coming on Saturday!


----------



## buttons1

Great news puppy


----------



## want2bmomma

Puppy: What a wonderful number!

I haven't told anybody yet either. I told my family and OH's family last time right after we found out and when I had the MC it was horrible to go back to tell. So we are waiting. We are suppose to have an early scan next week. I am on a scheduling wait list because my RE is covering IVFs at the clinic next week so I don't know what day it will be, but I am getting so anxious about it.

I had some cramps yesterday and they freaked me out because of the previous MC, but honestly I think it is constipation (sorry TMI). Still has me on high alert though. Has anyone else had trouble with bowels? I am trying to drink lots of water and eat fresh fruits and veggies but things are still so slow.....ugh.


----------



## apple_20

i just came off the phone from telling my mum (she would figure it out at xmas anyway) OH mum and dad know and 2 friends. that is a as far as i want it to go until 12week scan as i too had an early mc before and was hard to tell everyone- know one knew what to say or could help anyway.


----------



## kissesandhugs

pinklollipop said:


> Hi Girls! I know this topic was brought up earlier in this thread, but has anyone announced their pregnancy yet? I had a hard time keeping it a secret and already put it on my facebook.

I did too :blush: It was SOOO hard & my mom kept bugging me since she wanted to tell people too. But I did immediately regret it just in case bc it will be hard to tell everyone. Especially now that I had/have a scare. But I know everyone will be supportive on facebook so I'm not too worried. Next pregnancy-keeping my mouth shut until 12 weeks!! :haha:


----------



## kissesandhugs

OOOO & just realized, bean is a little appleseed today :happydance:


----------



## apple_20

ooo yeah mine did that yesteday its like an upgrade whats after appleseed?


----------



## puppycat

It's so amazing how quickly they develop in the first few weeks!


----------



## KozmikKitten

sweet pea is after appleseed! =)


----------



## hopeful23456

Hi koz- I'm in mn too and am due 7/31. I'm in a suburb of the cities.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! took me forever to get caught up on all the pages i have missed! i have been super busy at work especially with the holidays coming up. I see everyone is doing well. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow! i am so excited! i feel like time is flying. My first appointment is a week from monday. i can't wait! Still no MS! FX'd i wont have it. Just sore boobs, very sleepy, eating tons, and memory loss haha. I feel lucky so far. DH and I are telling the rest of our friends and family on christmas. we will be 9 and a half weeks by then so i feel safe telling people then :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi hopeful! I'm in the burbs too. North of the cities. I see you're having twins! Congrats!! I dont know when I'll have my first scan. Haven't even been to the dr yet!


----------



## struth

Hello ladies :wave: may I join?! I have just read through all 47 pages and have caught up where all of you are!! 

I'm due on the 18th August - can I be added please? I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :hugs:


----------



## cla

Morning everybody xxxx


----------



## puppycat

struth said:


> Hello ladies :wave: may I join?! I have just read through all 47 pages and have caught up where all of you are!!
> 
> I'm due on the 18th August - can I be added please? I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :hugs:

Added hun :thumbup:

Have seen you in PAL hun, hope this is a stickyone xx


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies :wave: may I join?! I have just read through all 47 pages and have caught up where all of you are!!
> 
> I'm due on the 18th August - can I be added please? I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :hugs:
> 
> Added hun :thumbup:
> 
> Have seen you in PAL hun, hope this is a stickyone xxClick to expand...

You have indeed - thought i'd pop in here too as I need all the support I can get! Feeling surprisingly calm, happy and optimistic about it all though. I'm hoping that is a good sign :thumbup:

Thanks for the add!


----------



## puppycat

It definitely can't hurt to be relaxed!


----------



## Kizzy454

Afternoon all! how are we sunbeams feeling today?

Had the docs yesterday.. my immune system is shot aparently :( 

xx


----------



## FPB

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. I am only 4wks 5 days but I'm spent!!! Not sleeping well. This happened with my son. No sleep 1st or 3rd tri. No morning sickness yet but VERY dizzy. Anyone else dizzy??


----------



## puppycat

Yes i keep losing my balance. Got no energy either


----------



## kat82

Hi everyone, 

Wot a fab thread!!! I would love to join in too. Im 6 weeks 1 day and I think my due date is around 2nd August, so just in time for me to enjoy a cheeky glass of wine for my 30th on the 21st August :D


----------



## quail

hi all, great news puppy , well i felt really sick last night and this am but i was really hungry too but i didnt know what to eat , i managed to eat some tuna pasta and a few veggies so im really pleased i just hope it dosent get worse,lol i was in tesco today and couldnt resist buying a pack of dummies they were sooo cute and i brought pink , trying to think pink and positive,lol.xxx


----------



## Kizzy454

Im so gutted. I was suppose to be working tonight and ive had to give my partyy to someone else to do :( my immune system is low and her little girl has slap cheek :( gutted x


----------



## puppycat

kat82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wot a fab thread!!! I would love to join in too. Im 6 weeks 1 day and I think my due date is around 2nd August, so just in time for me to enjoy a cheeky glass of wine for my 30th on the 21st August :D

Will add u when i'm on the pc hun, its hard work on my phone!


----------



## muddles

Haven't told anyone other than my H and a few hundred people who use this forum :haha: 

When I was pg with my son it got out way too early at work and then a friend of my H put a congrats post on fb so then everyone knew well before 12 weeks! Also I kept getting the 'oh don't get your hopes up anything could happen...' type comments from a family member which then changed to 'oh you are massive....' type comments as I got further along which kinds of spoilt what was a really happy and exciting time. 

So we are going to wait as long as possible before telling anyone, that way my H and I can be as excited as we like and yes whilst we know anything could happen think positive is my motto, it's not in my control anyway so what good would worrying about what could go wrong do?

Oh and thanks for adding me* puppycat*


----------



## struth

Kizzy454 said:


> Afternoon all! how are we sunbeams feeling today?
> 
> Had the docs yesterday.. my immune system is shot aparently :(
> 
> xx

:hugs: what is the matter hon? Are you run down?



puppycat said:


> Yes i keep losing my balance. Got no energy either

Urghhh - I have no energy either. I get noticeably tired climbing the stairs (and that is not like me - I'm quite active normally!). No dizziness yet though.


----------



## Kizzy454

struth said:


> Kizzy454 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all! how are we sunbeams feeling today?
> 
> Had the docs yesterday.. my immune system is shot aparently :(
> 
> xx
> 
> :hugs: what is the matter hon? Are you run down?Click to expand...

When i had my first i was so ill and they found out my immune system was low and went for a test and the doc told me yesterday its low again :( was suppose to wrk tonight but had to give someone else my party as her little girl has slap cheek :( xxx

How are you? xx :hugs:


----------



## flower94

I think I'm due August 9th, will find out for sure at ultrasound Monday!!


----------



## nicola ttc

quail said:


> hi all, great news puppy , well i felt really sick last night and this am but i was really hungry too but i didnt know what to eat , i managed to eat some tuna pasta and a few veggies so im really pleased i just hope it dosent get worse,lol i was in tesco today and couldnt resist buying a pack of dummies they were sooo cute and i brought pink , trying to think pink and positive,lol.xxx

Pink and positive sounds good to me!


----------



## nicola ttc

struth said:


> Hello ladies :wave: may I join?! I have just read through all 47 pages and have caught up where all of you are!!
> 
> I'm due on the 18th August - can I be added please? I'm looking forward to sharing this journey with you all :hugs:

That must have taken a while!! it takes long enough to just catch up with threads every time i come on here!:coffee: I'm due 14th August, looking forward to sharing the journey with you too. :hugs:


----------



## MollieMay

I'm due July 30th :D xx


----------



## CarliCareBear

my unofficial due date is august 9th. wont be going to the OB for a while, but i'll let you all know when i find out. 

how is everyone feeling? wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months! best of luck, everyone!


----------



## struth

Kizzy454 said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kizzy454 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all! how are we sunbeams feeling today?
> 
> Had the docs yesterday.. my immune system is shot aparently :(
> 
> xx
> 
> :hugs: what is the matter hon? Are you run down?Click to expand...
> 
> When i had my first i was so ill and they found out my immune system was low and went for a test and the doc told me yesterday its low again :( was suppose to wrk tonight but had to give someone else my party as her little girl has slap cheek :( xxx
> 
> How are you? xx :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh dear - that sounds a nightmare. So basically you are more likely to catch everything going round? Urgghh.. is there anything they can do to help you? Does it last the entire pregnancy?

Shame about tonight hon - perhaps you can put your feet up and give yourself a nice rest instead? Or do something that you have been meaning to do for ages but haven't got round to - that should take your mind of not being at the party?

What parties do you do?


----------



## MrsButterfly

struth said:


> Urghhh - I have no energy either. I get noticeably tired climbing the stairs (and that is not like me - I'm quite active normally!). No dizziness yet though.

I'm totally out of breath all the time. Walking 100m feels like miles and I sound like i've run a marathon afterwards. Feel very unfit!

How's everyone feeling today? Xx


----------



## hopeful23456

i'm out of breath all the time too! and crampy feelings and STARVING


----------



## dodgercpkl

I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## nicola ttc

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry to hear that:cry:xx


----------



## TTCinBC

Well went for my first appointment today and got my referral to an OB. She said i am 5w5d but due date is now August 6th if you could change that please puppy? Thanks!


----------



## struth

I'm so sorry to read this Dodger :hugs: I wish there was something I could so to change this. 

I've just been on your journal and caught up with your situation. I have been through a similar experience recently so I understand completely how you feel. Make sure you look after yourself hon :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

So sorry dodger :( :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am so sorry to hear this! I wish you nothing but the best :hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

I am so very sorry.....sending you a virtual hug....I had that happen to me this past May.:hugs:


----------



## want2bmomma

hopeful23456 said:


> i'm out of breath all the time too! and crampy feelings and STARVING

That sounds just like me, although my cramps have gone away.I also have tons of saliva at times, it is very weird. I also find if there is too much time between when I eat I feel queasy.


----------



## girlinyork

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Oh no! I am so sorry :( :cry:


----------



## buttons1

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Really sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bambi1985

So sorry dodger :hugs:

Saw GP today who confirmed due date as 4th August, just got to wait for midwife to phone now to see her.

Symptoms are getting worse every day! Had loads of backache today and been feeling really dizzy. I think I'm going to find it a lot harder this time with an active toddler to look after!


----------



## hopeful23456

So sorry dodger. I've had it happen too many times...


----------



## quail

sorry dodger,wishing you all the best.xxx


----------



## FPB

So sorry Dodger! hugs!

Bambi 1985 I am also super dizzy and tired! Hard to rest between work and the 20month old boy I spend the rest of my time trying to keep up with!!


----------



## FPB

Kizzy454 said:


> Im so gutted. I was suppose to be working tonight and ive had to give my partyy to someone else to do :( my immune system is low and her little girl has slap cheek :( gutted x

Did you have your titer for firths disease (slap cheek)? This can be a problem for pregnant women who haven't been previously exposed. You should talk to your GP. Hope you are feeling better!!

Edit!!
I am a tool! Clearly I did not read your post properly! Sorry.


----------



## puppycat

flower94 said:


> I think I'm due August 9th, will find out for sure at ultrasound Monday!!




MollieMay said:


> I'm due July 30th :D xx




CarliCareBear said:


> my unofficial due date is august 9th. wont be going to the OB for a while, but i'll let you all know when i find out.
> 
> how is everyone feeling? wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months! best of luck, everyone!

Will update all you lovely ladies tomorrow, haven't been too well today which you can tell from not even turning on the laptop today!



dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

So sorry hun :( xxx



TTCinBC said:


> Well went for my first appointment today and got my referral to an OB. She said i am 5w5d but due date is now August 6th if you could change that please puppy? Thanks!

will change for you tomorrow hun. Xx


----------



## CarliCareBear

so sorry to hear about that dodger. too many of us know what it's like! 
i hope you can keep your head up sweetie!


----------



## pinklollipop

So sorry to hear that dodger.:cry:


----------



## Torz

Hello ladies, i found out yesterday that i'm pregnant with #2 due 8th August, i'm soo excited, i loved pregnancy last time round & due in summer again.

I'm actually feeling quite good today but my symptoms keep swopping & changing, i'm minute feeling sick & not wanting any form of food, to then been starving & wanting to eat everything, strange!


----------



## TTCinBC

Holy, are anyone else's nipples sore no matter what you do? I remember generally achiness last pregnancy in the whole breasts, but this is different. Its actually painful and only started a few days ago! Lol and im soii restless. Very very tired, but when i go to sleep, i just cant seem to. Not sure what to do to help. Am so tired today i want to cry...its no fun,


----------



## nicola ttc

Good morning lovely ladies.:hi: How are we all feeling this morning?
weeks and symptoms please, i like to keep track and compare..
I'm 4 weeks 4 days and apart from being absolutely shattered, have no other symptoms most of the time...yet.:shrug: Oh, and awful low backache which is apparently common in pregnancy after c-sections, but i never had before (have had 3 c/s) Anyone else have this?? 
Hope all my fellow summer sunbeamers are feeling happy and well and positive this morning. :hugs:


----------



## struth

TTCinBC said:


> Holy, are anyone else's nipples sore no matter what you do? I remember generally achiness last pregnancy in the whole breasts, but this is different. Its actually painful and only started a few days ago! Lol and im soii restless. Very very tired, but when i go to sleep, i just cant seem to. Not sure what to do to help. Am so tired today i want to cry...its no fun,

Yup - I have those - really sore; to the point that having a shower is painful!!! And this cold weather is not helping either (if you know what I mean :haha:)

I hope you feel better x


----------



## JaniceT

Hi my Summer friends! I just want to share my good news that I'm confirmed to be carrying twins!! Just found out 2 hours ago. Life is going to change a lot! Need anew vehicle to put in 3 baby car seats and a twin pram!


----------



## MrsButterfly

JaniceT said:


> Hi my Summer friends! I just want to share my good news that I'm confirmed to be carrying twins!! Just found out 2 hours ago. Life is going to change a lot! Need anew vehicle to put in 3 baby car seats and a twin pram!

:happydance: congrats!! So excited for you :) How are you feeling?x


----------



## buttons1

Congrats Janice your going to be busy with 2 newborns and an 18 month old


----------



## JaniceT

Thank you! I'm excited and will just need to figure out how to manage it all. My doctor suspected I had twins earlier on because I was very nauseous in my 2WW. Confirming it today just made everyone so happy at his clinic.


----------



## puppycat

Wow! Twins! How exciting.
I have my scan Tuesday morning :)


----------



## buttons1

Aww lovely lots of you are having scans coming up. I won't get one till end of jan. I haven't even got round to phoning docs yet. Hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## struth

Wow JaniceT -how exciting! I would love twins. I'm sure it would be hard work but so much fun too! How are you feeling about it?


----------



## LovingLimes

dodgercpkl said:


> I'm sorry to say that I'm leaving you lovely ladies today. I started bleeding a couple days ago and today my hCG numbers were confirmed as dropping. I wish all of you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Dodger, so sorry about your loss:( Take care of you, you're in my prayers...


----------



## puppycat

Torz said:


> Hello ladies, i found out yesterday that i'm pregnant with #2 due 8th August, i'm soo excited, i loved pregnancy last time round & due in summer again.
> 
> I'm actually feeling quite good today but my symptoms keep swopping & changing, i'm minute feeling sick & not wanting any form of food, to then been starving & wanting to eat everything, strange!




CarliCareBear said:


> my unofficial due date is august 9th. wont be going to the OB for a while, but i'll let you all know when i find out.
> 
> how is everyone feeling? wishing us all a happy and healthy 9 months! best of luck, everyone!




TTCinBC said:


> Well went for my first appointment today and got my referral to an OB. She said i am 5w5d but due date is now August 6th if you could change that please puppy? Thanks!




flower94 said:


> I think I'm due August 9th, will find out for sure at ultrasound Monday!!




MollieMay said:


> I'm due July 30th :D xx




kat82 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Wot a fab thread!!! I would love to join in too. Im 6 weeks 1 day and I think my due date is around 2nd August, so just in time for me to enjoy a cheeky glass of wine for my 30th on the 21st August :D

All updated girls :thumbup:


----------



## quail

hi everyone , i cannot believe how sick i feel today ifeel awful, my dh keeps moaning that im not doing anything, but i got up cleaned up mucked out the pony and im looking after 9 kids i could kill him.he really dosent understand pregnancy niggles ,he makes me soo mad i wish he could feel like i do for one day, he has never understood with any of them im sure he thinks its a walk in the park,lol.dont even think i can face cooking tea tonight so that will give him something else to moan about, i just hope all this sickness means im carrying a girl, as my last 3 were boys i would really love a girl.xxx


----------



## JaniceT

Puppycat, all the best to your scan!!

Struth, thank you! I feel horrible LOL. nausea / MS all the time since week 3. My Doc said it is expected from carrying multiples. It's only 5.5 weeks now and my ligaments hurt, knees hurt, wrists hurt. A lot of hormones building up. My tummy is already a tad bloated and probably will pop early this time. He gave me a few copies of the scans and I love them


----------



## puppycat

ooooh show us pics Janice!!!!


----------



## Lois22

Do you go off food you used to eat? Before I was pregnant I ate so well always eating fruit, vegetables, salad and lean meats. 

Now all I want is big fat meat and potatoes. I just had a fry up for breakfast with hash browns. I also want sweet drinks. 

I feel bad as this food must not be good for baby but I'm only 6 weeks. Going to be huge by 9 months lol. 

Xx


----------



## puppycat

I'm just not interested in eating at all, I get absolutely starving but I have to eat dry things, I can't eat fruit or that, I've gone off anything sweet, even sugar in my tea. I need plain, dry and boring carbs and preferably nothing that can repeat on me!


----------



## JaniceT

Here is my scan 

https://i1225.photobucket.com/albums/ee386/janicetjc/6723edee.jpg


----------



## pinklollipop

TTCinBC said:


> Holy, are anyone else's nipples sore no matter what you do? I remember generally achiness last pregnancy in the whole breasts, but this is different. Its actually painful and only started a few days ago! Lol and im soii restless. Very very tired, but when i go to sleep, i just cant seem to. Not sure what to do to help. Am so tired today i want to cry...its no fun,

 I never really had sore boobs while pregnant with my other kids, both boys, but this time my boobs hurts soo bad, nipples sore and really sore boobs, maybe means this one is a girl? I am restless too and achey hips.


----------



## pinklollipop

congrats Janice!:thumbup:


----------



## quail

great scan pics.xxx


----------



## pinklollipop

quail said:


> hi everyone , i cannot believe how sick i feel today ifeel awful, my dh keeps moaning that im not doing anything, but i got up cleaned up mucked out the pony and im looking after 9 kids i could kill him.he really dosent understand pregnancy niggles ,he makes me soo mad i wish he could feel like i do for one day, he has never understood with any of them im sure he thinks its a walk in the park,lol.dont even think i can face cooking tea tonight so that will give him something else to moan about, i just hope all this sickness means im carrying a girl, as my last 3 were boys i would really love a girl.xxx

 I hope you get to feeling better soon! I know sometimes men just don't understand how hard pregnancy is. My sister tells me she thinks morning sickness means a girl, so hopefully you will get the pink!:kiss:


----------



## puppycat

Awesome! Doesn't get much clearer than that! Very excited for you :happydance:


----------



## oopsbaby

Just caught up. Not feeling too good. Just want to say dodger I'm so sorry you're leaving us. Life is so unfair. And Janice congrats on your twins, so excited and happy for you. I'll be on when I'm feeling better ladies. Take care all xx


----------



## flower94

I'm 5 + 2 and I can't eat or take my vitamins in the morning otherwise I feel soooo sick!! Like now I made the mistake of eating and I just want to die :(.. but oh well it's a good sign!


----------



## buttons1

i just poas and got 3+ :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

WOW! Well done!


----------



## littlenibble

Hi girls! How is everyone doing this morning. I'm still trying to catch up with the updates as I haven't been on for a few weeks. Congrats on your twins Janice! I know two can be stressful but so exciting too! Everything is still good here. I have my first real appointment on the 20th with the nurse at my ob. I'm disappointed because they won't do an early scan on me unless I had some sort of problems. I think I might end up going to a private place in January just so I can see this little one and make sure it is real because it is that or wait until 17 weeks which is so very far away. We are planning on telling our family at Christmas even though we will only be 8.5 weeks. Anyone else have any plans for making the baby a Christmas present to everyone?


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow! Janice, that scan is amazing! Congrats on the twins!!


Everyone has been doing the digi's, making me want to go out and get one! Lol


----------



## nicola ttc

lmao TTC:haha: I have to go poas whenever i see someone else has... Addict.:blush: 
(stands up, clears throat) My name is Nicola and i pee on sticks.

Janice, great news!! Twins! how exciting. xx:oneofeach:


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls just been catching up. Brilliant to see people getting scans mine won't be until 12 weeks! I'm feeling lightheaded and a bit sick every so often. Symptoms are all on and off, anyone else have this?


----------



## girlinyork

apple_20 said:


> Hi girls just been catching up. Brilliant to see people getting scans mine won't be until 12 weeks! I'm feeling lightheaded and a bit sick every so often. Symptoms are all on and off, anyone else have this?

Yep! I was convinced it was because something's wrong but everything seems to be holding up well :happydance: Apparently it's normal


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey everybody! Hope all is well. My symptoms are lessening every day. But my bbs are still sore and I get a lot of headaches. I have dull cramps every couple of days, and of course, the infamous constipation.

Janice, great news! Love the scan pic, congrats!! That is amazing!

little, I have my first nurse appt on the 20th too.:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Janice!!!! so exciting! I have a twin sister :) 

my first scan is the 19th! i can't wait to see my little love bug! I am 7 weeks and still no MS... anyone else feeling as great as me? I am just super sleepy.


----------



## ihmlisbt

jmandrews said:


> Congrats Janice!!!! so exciting! I have a twin sister :)
> 
> my first scan is the 19th! i can't wait to see my little love bug! I am 7 weeks and still no MS... anyone else feeling as great as me? I am just super sleepy.

I have a twin sister too and my first scan is on the 19th as well. Ironic must I say. Good Luck to you!


----------



## Lois22

Does anyone's boobs still not hurt? I'm 6 weeks 4 days and they don't hurt at all :/ xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Lois22 said:


> Does anyone's boobs still not hurt? I'm 6 weeks 4 days and they don't hurt at all :/ xx

No Boob pain or sensitivity for me either. Or m/s. Just tired really. :shrug:


----------



## buttons1

The Only symptoms I have are tiredness and sensitive boobs oh and AWOL af


----------



## bunda

hello lovely ladies

we'll be sweating through our final trimester together! (except for those in the southern hemisphere, of course, who will have little winter bundles).

I got a BFP today, 14dpo, that makes me this Bunda-bean due 20th August.

no sore boobaloids for me, either (but then it is early). Not everyone gets that (none of the females in my family, for example - no comment about the males).


----------



## annagrace

Oooh oooh i only just saw this! I'm due on July 3, is it too early? :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Ohhh!! Hey! :hi: :D

Lol. I was looking for buddies due in August and couldn't find you guys and had accidentally made a group.

But I found you guys! YAY! :happydance:

May I join you all?

Got my :bfp: Friday! :happydance:

Little bean (which I'm predicting is :pink:) is due the 18th of August. A week before my mom's B-day. :D

A bit nervous since I got a :bfp: right after my MC in November. :nope:

So praying this is my sticky bean!

Had a scare today. Had two really sharp pains in my tummy one after the other. Sort of like contractions... but hopefully I was just having an upset stomach.

Happy and Healthy 9 months all! :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

annagrace- that's a fabulous day to be born! (It's my birthday too hehe!!)

I'm cautiously due on Aug 13th...
Had an mmc at 11weeks in Oct so veeerrrrryyyy nervous bout this one but gotta be optimistic right?! :xmas12:


----------



## quail

hi ,ladies well my sickness is even worse today i feel terrible , i felt worse with my girls than my boys so really hoping for a girl.ironically my ms isnt too bad first thing then come 11 oclock it just starts getting worse until when i go to bed its really bad, my ibs is playing up too so i keep running to the loo,sorry tmi, well im hoping to finish the last of my christmas shopping this week.xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

I have very different symptoms this time as well so hoping this is our little girl too!


----------



## bunda

Just done some calculations. We're spending Christmas with the in-laws this year (MIL, FIL, 2 BIL, 2 SIL and two little nieces). And it looks like I'll be 6 weeks along at Christmas, so will be having MS like a boss right smack on Christmas. 

Won't it be delightful if I throw up the bread sauce right over the turkey!

I think I'd better take a lot of gingery snacks with me.

we weren't planning on telling anyone until the 12th week, but I'm not sure we'll be able to keep it very secret :sick:


----------



## PrincessJ

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey everybody! Hope all is well. My symptoms are lessening every day. But my bbs are still sore and I get a lot of headaches. I have dull cramps every couple of days, and of course, the infamous constipation.
> 
> Janice, great news! Love the scan pic, congrats!! That is amazing!
> 
> little, I have my first nurse appt on the 20th too.:happydance:

I'm getting dull cramps too, pleased it seems to be normal coz they can feel quite worrying when they are happening :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Funkifairy

I think my due date is the 8th of July :)


----------



## bunda

Funkifairy said:


> I think my due date is the 8th of July :)

get yourself a ticker, girl! and congratulations :xmas12:


----------



## nicola ttc

quail said:


> hi ,ladies well my sickness is even worse today i feel terrible , i felt worse with my girls than my boys so really hoping for a girl.ironically my ms isnt too bad first thing then come 11 oclock it just starts getting worse until when i go to bed its really bad, my ibs is playing up too so i keep running to the loo,sorry tmi, well im hoping to finish the last of my christmas shopping this week.xx

Hi Quail, sorry you're feeling rubbish! I had much worse m/s with my girls than my boys too!! 
I'm hoping to finish christmas shopping this week too....well thats the plan butr always end up forgetting something or deciding i want to get something else and going christmas eve:dohh:


----------



## Funkifairy

Thank you! Think I've sorted the ticker :D


----------



## princess_vix

:HI:

I'm due on 10th July...Maybe change when I have my scan on the 28th but not by much I don't think.

Congrats to you all.

:hugs::flower:


----------



## muddles

PrincessJ said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Hey everybody! Hope all is well. My symptoms are lessening every day. But my bbs are still sore and I get a lot of headaches. I have dull cramps every couple of days, and of course, the infamous constipation.
> 
> Janice, great news! Love the scan pic, congrats!! That is amazing!
> 
> little, I have my first nurse appt on the 20th too.:happydance:
> 
> I'm getting dull cramps too, pleased it seems to be normal coz they can feel quite worrying when they are happening :wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Haven't been having the cramps this time round but I did with my first pregnancy and obv everything was fine as he is now 19 months. I think the cramps are due to everything moving around and stretching to make space, and I am sure I read that some women get cramps around what would be their time of the month when pregnant. 

This pregnancy seems totally different so far I started to feel sick much earlier and so much more sick (haven't thrown up yet but there is still time :lol:) and have no appetite. I have sore boobs and am tired but had both of those last time too. 

*Janice* lovely scan picture and twins how exciting!

Congratulations to those of you who have got your BFP since i last looked at this thread.


----------



## FPB

Lois22 said:


> Does anyone's boobs still not hurt? I'm 6 weeks 4 days and they don't hurt at all :/ xx

Not much for me yet. Just dizzy and tired.


----------



## struth

bunda said:


> Just done some calculations. We're spending Christmas with the in-laws this year (MIL, FIL, 2 BIL, 2 SIL and two little nieces). And it looks like I'll be 6 weeks along at Christmas, so will be having MS like a boss right smack on Christmas.
> 
> Won't it be delightful if I throw up the bread sauce right over the turkey!
> 
> I think I'd better take a lot of gingery snacks with me.
> 
> we weren't planning on telling anyone until the 12th week, but I'm not sure we'll be able to keep it very secret :sick:

:rofl: I will be the same - although last time I was pregnant I didn't have full blown sickness, just nausea so hopefully this one will be similar!

We don't want to tell anyone until the 12th week either as we have had two losses already this year and don't want to tempt fate. However, we are supposed to be spending NYE with close friends - that is going to be difficult to explain...!



LilDreamy said:


> Ohhh!! Hey! :hi: :D
> 
> Lol. I was looking for buddies due in August and couldn't find you guys and had accidentally made a group.
> 
> But I found you guys! YAY! :happydance:
> 
> May I join you all?
> 
> Got my :bfp: Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Little bean (which I'm predicting is :pink:) is due the 18th of August. A week before my mom's B-day. :D
> 
> A bit nervous since I got a :bfp: right after my MC in November. :nope:
> 
> So praying this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Had a scare today. Had two really sharp pains in my tummy one after the other. Sort of like contractions... but hopefully I was just having an upset stomach.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months all! :D

We have the same due date! And it is my Mum's birthday on the 23rd too! 

I'm sure the pains were just stretching pains - I've had a few myself. I hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

ihmlisbt said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Janice!!!! so exciting! I have a twin sister :)
> 
> my first scan is the 19th! i can't wait to see my little love bug! I am 7 weeks and still no MS... anyone else feeling as great as me? I am just super sleepy.
> 
> I have a twin sister too and my first scan is on the 19th as well. Ironic must I say. Good Luck to you!Click to expand...

oh wow! thats crazy! are you identical? Let me know how your scan goes :happydance: so excited for us!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Hello lovely ladies

I am dues 29th July.............have a early scan booked for 23rd Dec where we plan on giving our parents the pictures as a present on Christmas day...been so hard not to tell them! 

x


----------



## want2bmomma

Hey ladies, hope everyone is feeling well. I just got a call from my clinic and will be going in for my scan tomorrow afternoon. So I will update you all then. I have been having some nausea throughout the day that stays manageable as long as I snack throughout the day, boobs are super sore at night but seem less so as the day goes on, and then there is the constipation. So far I am feeling pretty lucky. I hope you all have a fabulous day! :flower:


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls congrats and hi to those joining us. I'm finding myself gettingmore and more tired. Also so bloated it's like a bump already! I bought some breakfast biscuits and snacking on them seem to help my nausea. Gotta take my vitamins now errr they make me gag!


----------



## MichelleW

Hey ladies, congrats to everyone, can you please add me for due date the 25th July xxxxx


----------



## Shanrock512

I'm due on July 21st as of now! I have my first ultrasound in a week so that may change!


----------



## LilDreamy

LilDreamy said:


> Ohhh!! Hey! :hi: :D
> 
> Lol. I was looking for buddies due in August and couldn't find you guys and had accidentally made a group.
> 
> But I found you guys! YAY! :happydance:
> 
> May I join you all?
> 
> Got my :bfp: Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Little bean (which I'm predicting is :pink:) is due the 18th of August. A week before my mom's B-day. :D
> 
> A bit nervous since I got a :bfp: right after my MC in November. :nope:
> 
> So praying this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Had a scare today. Had two really sharp pains in my tummy one after the other. Sort of like contractions... but hopefully I was just having an upset stomach.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months all! :D




> We have the same due date! And it is my Mum's birthday on the 23rd too!
> 
> I'm sure the pains were just stretching pains - I've had a few myself. I hope this is your sticky bean :hugs:

Oh wow! How crazy is that??! Will totally be freaky if we have the same gender babies as well. :lol:
&& Yea, some people have told me that they have been having that pain as well. So luckily it's the norm. :D Want to get through this pregnancy without any worry! wouldn't that be nice! :D
Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## AmberDW

Love the name!


----------



## croydongirl

apple_20 said:


> Hi girls congrats and hi to those joining us. I'm finding myself gettingmore and more tired. Also so bloated it's like a bump already! I bought some breakfast biscuits and snacking on them seem to help my nausea. Gotta take my vitamins now errr they make me gag!

Apple - my doctor told me to try the gummie pre-natals because they are more gentle on your tummy and they have really helped my early morning nausea ease. Just wanted to pass on the tip in case it helps you.


----------



## croydongirl

LilDreamy said:


> Ohhh!! Hey! :hi: :D
> 
> Lol. I was looking for buddies due in August and couldn't find you guys and had accidentally made a group.
> 
> But I found you guys! YAY! :happydance:
> 
> May I join you all?
> 
> Got my :bfp: Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Little bean (which I'm predicting is :pink:) is due the 18th of August. A week before my mom's B-day. :D
> 
> A bit nervous since I got a :bfp: right after my MC in November. :nope:
> 
> So praying this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Had a scare today. Had two really sharp pains in my tummy one after the other. Sort of like contractions... but hopefully I was just having an upset stomach.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months all! :D

My last cycle also ended in m/c so this bfp was a shocker. I have had 5 losses before 6 weeks, so now at 6+2 with everything looking ok so far, I am hoping and praying that this one sticks. We have an early scan Thursday to try and see the heartbeat. Please God let this be our forever baby!


----------



## apple_20

croydongirl said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls congrats and hi to those joining us. I'm finding myself gettingmore and more tired. Also so bloated it's like a bump already! I bought some breakfast biscuits and snacking on them seem to help my nausea. Gotta take my vitamins now errr they make me gag!
> 
> Apple - my doctor told me to try the gummie pre-natals because they are more gentle on your tummy and they have really helped my early morning nausea ease. Just wanted to pass on the tip in case it helps you.Click to expand...

Thanks I shall have a look for them. Will they just be in the super Market? I'm sorry to hear about your losses I too have mc was before 6 weeks so I take everyday as a milestone. Definitely more symptoms this time so take the sick feelings as positive I guess?


----------



## puppycat

bunda said:


> hello lovely ladies
> 
> we'll be sweating through our final trimester together! (except for those in the southern hemisphere, of course, who will have little winter bundles).
> 
> I got a BFP today, 14dpo, that makes me this Bunda-bean due 20th August.
> 
> no sore boobaloids for me, either (but then it is early). Not everyone gets that (none of the females in my family, for example - no comment about the males).




annagrace said:


> Oooh oooh i only just saw this! I'm due on July 3, is it too early? :flower:




LilDreamy said:


> Ohhh!! Hey! :hi: :D
> 
> Lol. I was looking for buddies due in August and couldn't find you guys and had accidentally made a group.
> 
> But I found you guys! YAY! :happydance:
> 
> May I join you all?
> 
> Got my :bfp: Friday! :happydance:
> 
> Little bean (which I'm predicting is :pink:) is due the 18th of August. A week before my mom's B-day. :D
> 
> A bit nervous since I got a :bfp: right after my MC in November. :nope:
> 
> So praying this is my sticky bean!
> 
> Had a scare today. Had two really sharp pains in my tummy one after the other. Sort of like contractions... but hopefully I was just having an upset stomach.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months all! :D




MrsMoo72 said:


> annagrace- that's a fabulous day to be born! (It's my birthday too hehe!!)
> 
> I'm cautiously due on Aug 13th...
> Had an mmc at 11weeks in Oct so veeerrrrryyyy nervous bout this one but gotta be optimistic right?! :xmas12:




Funkifairy said:


> I think my due date is the 8th of July :)




princess_vix said:



> :HI:
> 
> I'm due on 10th July...Maybe change when I have my scan on the 28th but not by much I don't think.
> 
> Congrats to you all.
> 
> :hugs::flower:




Pinkgirl said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I am dues 29th July.............have a early scan booked for 23rd Dec where we plan on giving our parents the pictures as a present on Christmas day...been so hard not to tell them!
> 
> x




MichelleW said:


> Hey ladies, congrats to everyone, can you please add me for due date the 25th July xxxxx




Shanrock512 said:


> I'm due on July 21st as of now! I have my first ultrasound in a week so that may change!

All updated girls :thumbup: lots of newbies here today eh!


----------



## croydongirl

apple_20 said:


> croydongirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls congrats and hi to those joining us. I'm finding myself gettingmore and more tired. Also so bloated it's like a bump already! I bought some breakfast biscuits and snacking on them seem to help my nausea. Gotta take my vitamins now errr they make me gag!
> 
> Apple - my doctor told me to try the gummie pre-natals because they are more gentle on your tummy and they have really helped my early morning nausea ease. Just wanted to pass on the tip in case it helps you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I shall have a look for them. Will they just be in the super Market? I'm sorry to hear about your losses I too have mc was before 6 weeks so I take everyday as a milestone. Definitely more symptoms this time so take the sick feelings as positive I guess?Click to expand...

I know what you mean, I will take the sick if I end up with a baby! I got mine at Target so I bet they would have them at walmart too. The kind I have are just Target brand and you take two gummies a day. hey have made a world of difference for me.


----------



## Kizzy454

eveing all hope your all ok :)


----------



## oopsbaby

Just to let you know I'm still around. Not getting on laptop much as feeling so crappy, and got mental health probs too not helping. Good to see everyone seems to be doing so well, :hugs: to all the mamas not feeling so good, and hi to all the newbies xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey hun, I suffer from depression and the hormones are making it much harder, here if you want to talk xx


----------



## ihmlisbt

jmandrews said:


> ihmlisbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Janice!!!! so exciting! I have a twin sister :)
> 
> my first scan is the 19th! i can't wait to see my little love bug! I am 7 weeks and still no MS... anyone else feeling as great as me? I am just super sleepy.
> 
> I have a twin sister too and my first scan is on the 19th as well. Ironic must I say. Good Luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow! thats crazy! are you identical? Let me know how your scan goes :happydance: so excited for us!Click to expand...

Id definitely agree it is crazy...we are fraternal, what about you? So excited for us too!


----------



## Funkifairy

Yay! Thanks :)


----------



## bunda

:xmas22: Is insomnia one of the early signs of pg? I normally sleep a happy 9-10 hours (I know, but Einstein liked 11 hours sleep, so I'm up there with geniuses!) but these past two nights I can barely get 2 hours of shut-eye.

I definitely got _some_ sleep last night, dreaming about swimming pools, but I was wide awake (midday kind of awake) at 2.30 am and stayed that way until the alarm at 6.30. It was actually a blessed relief to be able to get up at last. 

I was so bored by 4am, I started playing angry birds under the covers "_weeeeeeee, kapow! oink oink_" until the battery ran too low. 

I had the same sleeplessness last night. It isn't the usual toss 'n turn, half-awake-half-asleep kind of bad night, but as awake as if I'd had a triple espresso. Not even the drifting off to sleep ten minutes before the alarm goes off. 
Tomorrow, I'm catching the 5.44 train to get to Leeds (that's oop north and I'm on the southcoast of England) for a meeting tomorrow, back home who knows when. I'm going to be a zombie at this rate :wacko:

Is this a pregnancy symptom or something else?


----------



## PrincessJ

Hi bunda

I am having a bit of insomnia but not as bad as yours you poor thing! I am normally 10pm - 6.30am on work days but I am finding I am asleep by 7pm on the settee then in bed at 10pm completely wacked but wide awake at about 2pm, I will then toss and turn till about 4am - ish and nod off again then wide awake at 6.30 again raring to go! It MUST be a pregnancy thing, my SIL said when she was pregnant she was up all night too so its got to be a hormone thing. Good luck with the meeting and the train! don't fall asleep and miss your stop! I am near Darlington so I am oop norf! 

PrincessJ. xx


----------



## buttons1

I have been waking up really early some days like 4.30 and being wide awake this never happened before I was preg


----------



## TTCinBC

bunda said:


> :xmas22: Is insomnia one of the early signs of pg? I normally sleep a happy 9-10 hours (I know, but Einstein liked 11 hours sleep, so I'm up there with geniuses!) but these past two nights I can barely get 2 hours of shut-eye.
> 
> I definitely got _some_ sleep last night, dreaming about swimming pools, but I was wide awake (midday kind of awake) at 2.30 am and stayed that way until the alarm at 6.30. It was actually a blessed relief to be able to get up at last.
> 
> I was so bored by 4am, I started playing angry birds under the covers "_weeeeeeee, kapow! oink oink_" until the battery ran too low.
> 
> I had the same sleeplessness last night. It isn't the usual toss 'n turn, half-awake-half-asleep kind of bad night, but as awake as if I'd had a triple espresso. Not even the drifting off to sleep ten minutes before the alarm goes off.
> Tomorrow, I'm catching the 5.44 train to get to Leeds (that's oop north and I'm on the southcoast of England) for a meeting tomorrow, back home who knows when. I'm going to be a zombie at this rate :wacko:
> 
> Is this a pregnancy symptom or something else?


Funny you mention this. I am beyond tired, have been for a few days. But have been suffering from imsomnia very badly the last 2 nights. It definitely wasnt like this with my first. With her, i couldnt sleep enough if i tried! This one, i literally cant sleep and its killing me. Getting to the point now where im so tired i want to cry, lol to add to the many things that make me cry these days. 

I used to drink sleepytyme tea my last pregnancy in the end for insomnia, but it doesnt seem to be helping at all this time.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I have the insomnia thing going on as well. My norm is to sleep from approx 9:30-10p.m. to 6:30 a.m. on working days. But for the last 2 weeks or so I have been waking between 4:30 and 5 a.m. with no chance of getting back to sleep. Makes it hard to function at work!


----------



## struth

:ninja:I'm with you on the sleeping too. I don't get enough sleep normally anyway (probably go to bed about midnight and then get up at 7am) but I have been waking super early. It is almost like once my brain has registered that I am awake AND that I am pregnant then I am wide awake! 

I was soooo tired yesterday - I fell asleep on the couch for an hour or so in the day. That is so unlike me - I never sleep in the day. 

Oh and my dreams have been vivid and really silly!

Loving the picture of you playing angry birds under the duvet bunda :rofl:

Well, in other news I had a super strong FRER this morning - that was reassuring especially as I'm only 16dpo AND I have made an appointment to see my doctor next Tuesday to see if she will book me in for an early scan. I'm hoping to go at about 7-8 weeks - after my mmc in August the EPU said that they would scan me early if/when I got pregnant again. I'm hoping I don't have to fight or cry for it ....:ninja::brat::gun:


----------



## want2bmomma

Today is the big day. I go for my scan this afternoon. Starting to get nervous about it that I can't work any more, so here I am posting away. Keeping my fingers crossed for good results.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck want2! we'll be waiting to hear your news!


----------



## buttons1

want2bmomma said:


> Today is the big day. I go for my scan this afternoon. Starting to get nervous about it that I can't work any more, so here I am posting away. Keeping my fingers crossed for good results.

good luck


----------



## oopsbaby

Good luck for your scan want2bmomma, am sure everything will be just perfect. xx

Struth, if the EPU said you can have an early scan you should have no problem getting one :) my epu is very good like that, I had a mc before I had my youngest and they scanned me at 6, 8 and 10 weeks. xx

Puppycat, thanks hun that's very nice of you. I have depression, anxiety, mood disorder and OCD. I'm coping okay with all except the anxiety and OCD. I'm worrying about the baby/pregnancy (with no obvious reason to be worried) and having irrational thoughts. Trouble with OCD is you think those thoughts obsessively, and they won't go away :( . I am medicated, and continued with my meds, as it's better for me to be stable, but may need to speak to my pysch team and see what they can recommend, may need meds tweaking or something else adding, either way, it's nice to have someone to chat to :hugs: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Good plan hun. I have anxiety depression and am seeing a counsellor via the GP atm. I'm hoping it can help me get of my tabs, it's better for baby to be off meds but I know it's not the best idea for me so it's a risk I have to take. I know a lot of girls who've been on these particular tabs through pregnancy though and all is fine :)


----------



## jmandrews

ihmlisbt said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ihmlisbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Janice!!!! so exciting! I have a twin sister :)
> 
> my first scan is the 19th! i can't wait to see my little love bug! I am 7 weeks and still no MS... anyone else feeling as great as me? I am just super sleepy.
> 
> I have a twin sister too and my first scan is on the 19th as well. Ironic must I say. Good Luck to you!Click to expand...
> 
> oh wow! thats crazy! are you identical? Let me know how your scan goes :happydance: so excited for us!Click to expand...
> 
> Id definitely agree it is crazy...we are fraternal, what about you? So excited for us too!Click to expand...

We are identical :) Fraternal twins are hereditary so maybe you will have twins hehe


----------



## oopsbaby

puppycat said:


> Good plan hun. I have anxiety depression and am seeing a counsellor via the GP atm. I'm hoping it can help me get of my tabs, it's better for baby to be off meds but I know it's not the best idea for me so it's a risk I have to take. I know a lot of girls who've been on these particular tabs through pregnancy though and all is fine :)

I quit my medication last time, all was well until near the very end of my pregnancy when I had a nervous breakdown. Was referred straight to hospital to be induced (I didn't know they were going to induce at the time) and they didn't even want to let me go home to get my things as they were concerned I was a risk to myself... I was VERY lucky to not get PND as most of my problems were caused by concern for the baby while pregnant and having him here helped a lot. If it wasn't for the mood disorder, I'd consider quitting my meds again, but I can't. My moods are too unpredictable, and whether up, or down, my behaviour can be dangerous and risky too, so safer to stay on it for me, and for my little Pip xx


----------



## Lauren25

Hi everyone, i havent been on this thread in a while as i havent been well and found out today that i mc. So if you wouldnt mind taking my name off the list.

I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and ill be looking out for the baby pictures next summer :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry to hear your news Lauren! Take good care of yourself! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FPB

Lauren25 said:


> Hi everyone, i havent been on this thread in a while as i havent been well and found out today that i mc. So if you wouldnt mind taking my name off the list.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and ill be looking out for the baby pictures next summer :)

I'm so sorry to hear about your mc. Hope you are hanging in there.


----------



## buttons1

Sorry to hear your news Lauren


----------



## croydongirl

want2bmomma said:


> Today is the big day. I go for my scan this afternoon. Starting to get nervous about it that I can't work any more, so here I am posting away. Keeping my fingers crossed for good results.

Looking forward to hearing your good report later!! Good luck


----------



## struth

Sorry to hear that Lauren :hugs: look after yourself x


----------



## puppycat

Lauren25 said:


> Hi everyone, i havent been on this thread in a while as i havent been well and found out today that i mc. So if you wouldnt mind taking my name off the list.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and ill be looking out for the baby pictures next summer :)

Sorry to hear your sad news hun :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

Sorry to hear about your loss Lauren :hugs: xx


----------



## tryinforfirst

Lauren25 said:


> Hi everyone, i havent been on this thread in a while as i havent been well and found out today that i mc. So if you wouldnt mind taking my name off the list.
> 
> I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and ill be looking out for the baby pictures next summer :)

So sorry to hear about you lose


----------



## want2bmomma

Lauren: So sorry for your loss. Sending you a virtual hug!

Well, I just got back from my scan. We saw the bean's heartbeat and the MD said everything looked very good. She put me at 6 weeks 3 days with a due date of Aug. 3rd! I feel a little better now, but I know I am still not out of the woods yet, but am much more positive now. Thanks for the kind words ladies. 

How's everyone else been feeling?


----------



## croydongirl

mama that s great news.
I am freaking out a bit. My nausea had eased a bit yesterday and today its been pretty much non existent. I am also having a strange feelings down there not painful, just weird. The stretching I had been feeling has gone too. I am reaaly hoping that this doesn't mean anything sad is about to happen...
Thursday can't come fast enough, but I am hoping I make it that far, and hoping that we don't have to find out bad news then. 
All my other m/c have happened early and started at home. I just don't know how I would handle hearing bad new with a wand up my hoo ha and no heart beat. 

If you are the praying kind, I would appreciate some. 

Hoping for a terrible day of symptoms tomorrow to reassure me.


----------



## jmandrews

want2bmomma said:


> Lauren: So sorry for your loss. Sending you a virtual hug!
> 
> Well, I just got back from my scan. We saw the bean's heartbeat and the MD said everything looked very good. She put me at 6 weeks 3 days with a due date of Aug. 3rd! I feel a little better now, but I know I am still not out of the woods yet, but am much more positive now. Thanks for the kind words ladies.
> 
> How's everyone else been feeling?

aww so exciting!!! :happydance: Glad baby looks good and healthy.
What was your EDD before you went to the doctor? just curious because i am 7 weeks 3 days and i have calculated my EDD to be july 27... i have my scan in a week so we will see if that changes.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats want2! That is great news!


----------



## Funkifairy

So sorry to hear your sad news lauren :(


----------



## struth

want2bmamma - great news about your scan honey! Did the dates match with what you were thinking? You must be relieved that all went well :hugs:

Croydongirl - how are you feeling today? These symptoms can be so worrying can't they? I too have had losses and these first few weeks are so difficult. We just have to take one day at a time. Two more sleeps until your appointment... :hugs:

AFM - I'm good. Just counting the days until my GP appointment next Tuesday and hoping she will book me in at the EPU. I would love a scan before NY if possible. We are supposed to be spending it with two other couples - one of which we are very good friends with and know we are TTC and that we have had losses. The other couple are expecting too about 16 weeks). It is going to be so obvious that I'm pregnant as I won't be drinking. I would love to have had a scan by then as I will be asked and I would just feel much more confident admitting that we are pregnant if I had seen a heartbeat. FX'd I can get in before then. 

If not, I'm considering a private scan but I'm not sure if OH will go with it....!


----------



## coastgirl

Lauren- really sorry for your loss hun. xx

Well I had first doc appointment today ad she said that you dont always get a 12 week scan it depends on the hospital and midwives etc......I am gutted!! Anyone know if you can get private scans etc??? What if I am having twins it seems mad not to scan before 20 weeks in my opinion!!! xx


----------



## Funkifairy

I've got my first proper scan tomorrow :) Can't wait!


----------



## muddles

*Lauren* so sorry for your loss honey. :hugs:

*Want2bemamma* that's great news about your scan.

Good luck tomorrow *Funkifairy*


----------



## struth

coastgirl said:


> Lauren- really sorry for your loss hun. xx
> 
> Well I had first doc appointment today ad she said that you dont always get a 12 week scan it depends on the hospital and midwives etc......I am gutted!! Anyone know if you can get private scans etc??? What if I am having twins it seems mad not to scan before 20 weeks in my opinion!!! xx

Where are you based hon? Are you in the UK? If so, surely that is not right?! If they won't scan you, you can go private. There are a number of places that do it. Babybond for example have places up and down the country and they offer a dating scan at 10-16 weeks. If you google them they have all the information on their website and you can even book on there. It seems odd that they would not scan you though. Do they not check nuchal measurements and things? :shrug:



Funkifairy said:


> I've got my first proper scan tomorrow :) Can't wait!

:wohoo: Be sure to let us know how you get on!


----------



## want2bmomma

jmandrews said:


> want2bmomma said:
> 
> 
> Lauren: So sorry for your loss. Sending you a virtual hug!
> 
> Well, I just got back from my scan. We saw the bean's heartbeat and the MD said everything looked very good. She put me at 6 weeks 3 days with a due date of Aug. 3rd! I feel a little better now, but I know I am still not out of the woods yet, but am much more positive now. Thanks for the kind words ladies.
> 
> How's everyone else been feeling?
> 
> aww so exciting!!! :happydance: Glad baby looks good and healthy.
> What was your EDD before you went to the doctor? just curious because i am 7 weeks 3 days and i have calculated my EDD to be july 27... i have my scan in a week so we will see if that changes.Click to expand...

Thanks! My EDD changed by two days, from Aug 5th to Aug 3rd. THey did measurements of the gestational sac and crown to rump length, these measures indicated that the bean was at the development of a 7w to 6w 5 day bean.


----------



## pinklollipop

I am feeling very sick, soo tired, its not like me. I feel very nauseous, dizzy and just really crappy. I can barely make it through the grocery store or do housework. I am worried I never had this with my other 2 kids. It is causing me to have anxiety attacts. :nope:


----------



## LovingLimes

pinklollipop said:


> I am feeling very sick, soo tired, its not like me. I feel very nauseous, dizzy and just really crappy. I can barely make it through the grocery store or do housework. I am worried I never had this with my other 2 kids. It is causing me to have anxiety attacts. :nope:

I also have no energy. I have been trying to clean the house for 4 days and I keep getting sidetracked or sitting down. Maybe it is because I also have had no caffiene since BFP. I am so tempted to have a cup of coffee because I know one cup is ok...but if anything happened I would blame it on that and regret it. I sent my DH to grocery because I was too lazy and didn't want to smell all of those foods. Of course he came home with a million different sweets and nothing with substance...men


----------



## pinklollipop

LovingLimes said:


> pinklollipop said:
> 
> 
> I am feeling very sick, soo tired, its not like me. I feel very nauseous, dizzy and just really crappy. I can barely make it through the grocery store or do housework. I am worried I never had this with my other 2 kids. It is causing me to have anxiety attacts. :nope:
> 
> I also have no energy. I have been trying to clean the house for 4 days and I keep getting sidetracked or sitting down. Maybe it is because I also have had no caffiene since BFP. I am so tempted to have a cup of coffee because I know one cup is ok...but if anything happened I would blame it on that and regret it. I sent my DH to grocery because I was too lazy and didn't want to smell all of those foods. Of course he came home with a million different sweets and nothing with substance...menClick to expand...

 I am the one that has to do the shopping because my dh is clueless when it comes to domestic things. I just hope I can get back to myself soon.


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, I know it's a bit silly, BUT since everyone else has been doing digital tests and I haven't done one at all, I went and got one! :rofl: :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Digitest1.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCinBC

Shopping? Oh god, I was out for a total of an hour this morning between dropping my DD off and going to the store and I'm pooped! Going to relax for a few hours before I have to go back out again!


----------



## struth

:wohoo: Great to see the digi TTCinBC!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've actually been having some problems and it's just been crazy. I started spotting on wednesday then I had a full, heavy red blood flow on sunday with one large clot & cramps like af but still not as intense. It was the scariest moment of my life and I'm still very scared. BUT u/s on sunday showed a little yolk sac and that wasn't there on wednesday so it shows baby is growing. Levels were still good too. Went to the dr yesterday and he said I'm no longer actively bleeding he could just see old blood and my cervix is still closed so this is all good news. I have an u/s set up for next week but that is SO far away and as of now it's all just prayers and good thoughts. I was unbelievably nauseous and slept from 7pm to 11am today so I'm really hoping those are good news!! My bb's don't hurt as much though and that's got me worried. I hope everyone is doing good <3


----------



## TTCinBC

kissesandhugs said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry I haven't been on lately. I've actually been having some problems and it's just been crazy. I started spotting on wednesday then I had a full, heavy red blood flow on sunday with one large clot & cramps like af but still not as intense. It was the scariest moment of my life and I'm still very scared. BUT u/s on sunday showed a little yolk sac and that wasn't there on wednesday so it shows baby is growing. Levels were still good too. Went to the dr yesterday and he said I'm no longer actively bleeding he could just see old blood and my cervix is still closed so this is all good news. I have an u/s set up for next week but that is SO far away and as of now it's all just prayers and good thoughts. I was unbelievably nauseous and slept from 7pm to 11am today so I'm really hoping those are good news!! My bb's don't hurt as much though and that's got me worried. I hope everyone is doing good <3

Oh hun, that is scary! So glad that baby seems to be okay though! I know that some women who don't actually know they are pregnant(or ever ones who do) can get what they assume is a period. Wonder if that's what you experienced? Think I saw someone call it breakthrough bleeding.

My breasts don't hurt as much either, but it's normal for symptoms to come and go the first trimester. I wouldn't worry too much about the breasts. Just get lots of rest and keep your feet up and don't do too much. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

I'm so sorry to hear peoples sad news, i know how hard it is going through a mc and wish the best of luck in their future whatever it may be.

Lots of people are getting early scans, they can be so re-assuring especially if you have lack of symptoms or spotting.
personally i was thinking of going begging for one but i havent had any cause for concern and feel a bit like i would be wasting time?
i have got uba sore boobs now and feeling sick and tired especially in the pm.
sounds about right!
just told my sister she is going to be an autie- she is very shocked but happy aswell as she doesnt plan to have kids but will spoil mine rotten!

How is everyone? have you felt ready to share your news to soon to be auntes/ uncles?


----------



## buttons1

I am finding it harder to keep it a secret this time I'd like to tell my mum might do it at Christmas


----------



## TTCinBC

We've already told our family and a few select friends as well. Someone had said it pretty well on here. The people we told we are pregnant are the same people we would tell if something went wrong.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im the same, I wanted support if it all goes horribly wng again and I didnt want to be telling my folks only the bad news. Ive also had to tell work coz of the nature of my job but they are fantastic girls and also...I can't keep a secret hehe!!


----------



## apple_20

i know that feeling. secrets are hard!


----------



## kat82

Sooooooooooo sick today, I have spent half of it with my head down the loo :( Looks like the hyperemisis has got me in this pregnancy too, had it bad with my DS which resulted in acute kidney failure :( fingers crossed It will not get to that stage again!!

I have manged to get a early scan for next tuesday..super excited & nervous X


----------



## croydongirl

Ladies I am off to the doctor in a few hours for a scan. They moved it up from the end of the week because my symptoms have faded to almost nothing and I am cramping and just feeling weird, like a period is coming. I have had lots of previous m/c's but everything seemed to be going ok with this one...until now.
I am heartbroken that it might all be over. 
Praying for a miracle.


----------



## buttons1

croydongirl said:


> Ladies I am off to the doctor in a few hours for a scan. They moved it up from the end of the week because my symptoms have faded to almost nothing and I am cramping and just feeling weird, like a period is coming. I have had lots of previous m/c's but everything seemed to be going ok with this one...until now.
> I am heartbroken that it might all be over.
> Praying for a miracle.

good luck hun lots of sticky :dust:


----------



## LovingLimes

croydongirl said:


> Ladies I am off to the doctor in a few hours for a scan. They moved it up from the end of the week because my symptoms have faded to almost nothing and I am cramping and just feeling weird, like a period is coming. I have had lots of previous m/c's but everything seemed to be going ok with this one...until now.
> I am heartbroken that it might all be over.
> Praying for a miracle.

Good luck girl let us know!:dust:


----------



## croydongirl

I will be sure to let you know, thanks for your kind words. I will be leaving in about an hour. Feeling sick to my stomach, but pretty sure its nerves!


----------



## puppycat

Good luck hun, had my scan this morning so I know that feeling well!
You'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## Torz

croydongirl said:


> Ladies I am off to the doctor in a few hours for a scan. They moved it up from the end of the week because my symptoms have faded to almost nothing and I am cramping and just feeling weird, like a period is coming. I have had lots of previous m/c's but everything seemed to be going ok with this one...until now.
> I am heartbroken that it might all be over.
> Praying for a miracle.

:dust:

FX for you love, hope its not all over & you have good news now xx

This pregnancy is feeling very different to my last one. With Alfie at this point i felt awful & could only manage to eat dairylea dippers. This time i feel great, i just keep getting pains in the top of my legs, strange. I'm glad i dont feel :sick: this time, i dont think i could cope with that & a toddler.

I'm eating like a horse too lol


----------



## nicola ttc

croydongirl said:


> Ladies I am off to the doctor in a few hours for a scan. They moved it up from the end of the week because my symptoms have faded to almost nothing and I am cramping and just feeling weird, like a period is coming. I have had lots of previous m/c's but everything seemed to be going ok with this one...until now.
> I am heartbroken that it might all be over.
> Praying for a miracle.

Big:hug: Hope your bean is sticky and all is ok at the scan. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

Thinking of all the mamas experiencing cramps or bleeds at the moment and sending sticky :dust: to all of you. xxx

I know how those of you who aren't telling feel. I can't tell anyone in my family, or even any of my close friends at the moment, as I'm a recently single mummy, and this pregnancy was accidental (we were safe) with someone I was only seeing for a short time, and I found out about it 4 days after we split up. On top of this my mum is ttc over 40, with Clomid for over a year with no luck yet, so this would destroy her. I feel so evil, like I fell pregnant, accidentally, even using contraception and she just can't conceive trying her hardest, charting, taking clomid, doing everything right. It's so unfair and if I could have given my bfp to her, I would have. xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

oopsbaby said:


> Thinking of all the mamas experiencing cramps or bleeds at the moment and sending sticky :dust: to all of you. xxx
> 
> I know how those of you who aren't telling feel. I can't tell anyone in my family, or even any of my close friends at the moment, as I'm a recently single mummy, and this pregnancy was accidental (we were safe) with someone I was only seeing for a short time, and I found out about it 4 days after we split up. On top of this my mum is ttc over 40, with Clomid for over a year with no luck yet, so this would destroy her. I feel so evil, like I fell pregnant, accidentally, even using contraception and she just can't conceive trying her hardest, charting, taking clomid, doing everything right. It's so unfair and if I could have given my bfp to her, I would have. xxx

I'm not exactly in your situation, but the guilt. That I understand. A close cousin of my DH, they have been trying for 5 years now to get pregnant and nothing. She finally started IVF or IUI, not 100% sure which one, last month, actually, she found out the first round didn't work only a few short days before we found out we were expecting. And we havent been trying very long. So I felt a ton of guilt for that, but my DH kept telling me we can show compassion for what they are going through, but we can't feel guilty about our baby. :hugs:


----------



## croydongirl

Thank you girls so much for all your kind words and support.
I am back from the scan having seen a growing bean. The heartbeat was 113 which worried me but the doctor said that she just wanted to see something over 100 for 6.5 weeks...of course I am still nervous but I am praying hard that in a week at our next scan that heartbeat will be stronger. God willing.
Now I just have to accept that how I am feeling today is what it feels like to be pregnant. And try to relax! 

Hoping all you other ladies with scary symptoms can find peace, it is no fun to be scared but it is hard not to worry. Thinking of you all and praying for sticky beans for us all.


----------



## LovingLimes

That's awesome! YAY I have been checking back to see if you posted again. I heard also anything above 100 for 6 weeks is good but I just read this stuff on the internet!!


----------



## FPB

Great news about your scan! I got another beta at 5weeks 2days and it was 11,177! Which was high considering they wanted it to be about 2000! I am currently stressed out and excited all at the same time. We leave tomorrow for a disney and disney cruise with my hubby and our very active 20month old. I am NOT a good flyer and typically take ativan which I can not take since I'm pregnant. So not only am I not a great flyer I will have my very active will never sit still son on my lap for the whole 3hours!!! 
I'm not going to sleep tonight so worried about it.....


----------



## struth

Morning ladies - Croydon - I saw your scan result on the PAL thread and left a comment there. So happy for you hon :hug:

As for telling people, we're holding off. Ideally we would wait until 12 weeks but I'm not sure whether we will be able to last that long. We might tell a few close friends (especially those we are spending new year's eve with!) but I would like to wait until after a positive early scan. :thumbup: So its just me and OH for now - our little secret!!!


----------



## puppycat

oopsbaby said:


> Thinking of all the mamas experiencing cramps or bleeds at the moment and sending sticky :dust: to all of you. xxx
> 
> I know how those of you who aren't telling feel. I can't tell anyone in my family, or even any of my close friends at the moment, as I'm a recently single mummy, and this pregnancy was accidental (we were safe) with someone I was only seeing for a short time, and I found out about it 4 days after we split up. On top of this my mum is ttc over 40, with Clomid for over a year with no luck yet, so this would destroy her. I feel so evil, like I fell pregnant, accidentally, even using contraception and she just can't conceive trying her hardest, charting, taking clomid, doing everything right. It's so unfair and if I could have given my bfp to her, I would have. xxx

Don't feel guilty honey. This baby was meant for you. I'm sure it'll happen for your mum when the time is right but this is your time :hugs:


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thinking of all the mamas experiencing cramps or bleeds at the moment and sending sticky :dust: to all of you. xxx
> 
> I know how those of you who aren't telling feel. I can't tell anyone in my family, or even any of my close friends at the moment, as I'm a recently single mummy, and this pregnancy was accidental (we were safe) with someone I was only seeing for a short time, and I found out about it 4 days after we split up. On top of this my mum is ttc over 40, with Clomid for over a year with no luck yet, so this would destroy her. I feel so evil, like I fell pregnant, accidentally, even using contraception and she just can't conceive trying her hardest, charting, taking clomid, doing everything right. It's so unfair and if I could have given my bfp to her, I would have. xxx
> 
> Don't feel guilty honey. This baby was meant for you. I'm sure it'll happen for your mum when the time is right but this is your time :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree - I'm sure she will be happy for you. You are her baby! I can imagine it would be difficult for her but they are two separate things. Your pregnancy doesn't change the chances of her conceiving and i'm sure she'll recognise that. :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

oopsbaby said:


> Thinking of all the mamas experiencing cramps or bleeds at the moment and sending sticky :dust: to all of you. xxx
> 
> I know how those of you who aren't telling feel. I can't tell anyone in my family, or even any of my close friends at the moment, as I'm a recently single mummy, and this pregnancy was accidental (we were safe) with someone I was only seeing for a short time, and I found out about it 4 days after we split up. On top of this my mum is ttc over 40, with Clomid for over a year with no luck yet, so this would destroy her. I feel so evil, like I fell pregnant, accidentally, even using contraception and she just can't conceive trying her hardest, charting, taking clomid, doing everything right. It's so unfair and if I could have given my bfp to her, I would have. xxx

I'm sure your mum will be able to be happy for you hun. Don't feel guilty, this baby was meant for you. Sounds like you have quite a bit to deal with at the moment anyway so don't be too hard on yourself. Although, yes, your mum may feel sad it isn't her yet but you're her child and i'm certain she won't want you feeling bad.:hugs:


----------



## sapphire20

I'm due august 7th for now, scan booked for jan 24th :d x


----------



## mommy2be1003

Anyone have any advice while flying? I live in newyork and I'm flying Christmas day to Arizona to visit dh's mom... I'm scared il have ms on the plane and barf on someone lol I mean I don't have too much now I'm just nearing 7 weeks, but if I don't eat I feel really nausous..


----------



## Funkifairy

mommy2be1003 said:


> Anyone have any advice while flying? I live in newyork and I'm flying Christmas day to Arizona to visit dh's mom... I'm scared il have ms on the plane and barf on someone lol I mean I don't have too much now I'm just nearing 7 weeks, but if I don't eat I feel really nausous..

Three bits of advice: Anti-ms pills! (Godsend!), Spew bag, and an aisle seat near the toilet!! Lol :) 





I had my first proper scan today and can't believe how much little one was moving. What an awesome sight. 

:cloud9::kiss:


----------



## pinklollipop

Funkifairy said:


> mommy2be1003 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone have any advice while flying? I live in newyork and I'm flying Christmas day to Arizona to visit dh's mom... I'm scared il have ms on the plane and barf on someone lol I mean I don't have too much now I'm just nearing 7 weeks, but if I don't eat I feel really nausous..
> 
> Three bits of advice: Anti-ms pills! (Godsend!), Spew bag, and an aisle seat near the toilet!! Lol :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had my first proper scan today and can't believe how much little one was moving. What an awesome sight.
> 
> :cloud9::kiss:Click to expand...

What a great pic!


----------



## pinklollipop

I have a u/s today to see if they can see a heartbeat.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today Pink! Hope you see what you're looking for!!


----------



## muddles

Good luck *Pinklollipop*.

Glad you got on ok at your scan *croydon*. Anything over 100 is fine for 6 weeks gestation. 

What a great us pic *funkifairy* it's very clear.


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you girls for your support it means so much to me. I'm praying hard for a Christmas BFP for my mum as it would mean so much to her. And I love love LOVE what you all said about this baby was meant for me. I was so scared when I first found out I was pregnant, as a single mum, but within a few days the fear turned to excitement and a feeling of "this is meant to be." It wasn't planned of course, and it could have been under better circumstances but I definitely feel this was meant to happen, this baby is meant to be born. More positive than I've felt in a while so thank you all for your support and kind words, you have made this mamas day. Also loving the ultrasound pic funkifairy, lovely. And good luck pinklollipop for your scan hope it goes as perfectly as it can xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Mine was completely unplanned and conceived while using contraception and I feel a bit bad when I see people desperately trying. My aunt has been trying for over a year with IVF without any success.

But I try to feel blessed and not let others take that from me even though it's not easy x


----------



## kissesandhugs

Good luck pinklollipop :hugs:

I've been extremely sick and dizzy today. First day back to work since the bleeding and I just don't know if I can handle it, I feel like I can pass out at anytime or throw up or start crying. Much harder than I thought it would be. Ultrasound is Monday. Hope everyone is doing good :hugs:


----------



## mommy2be1003

pinklollipop said:


> I have a u/s today to see if they can see a heartbeat.


Good luck girly!! Let us know hoe it goes!! And post some pics!


----------



## puppycat

What an amazing scan picture


----------



## Allyson11

Funkifairy said:


> I had my first proper scan today and can't believe how much little one was moving. What an awesome sight.
> 
> :cloud9::kiss:

Wow, that is much clearer than i was expecting for 10 weeks.

When i go for my 12 week scan I'll be about 9 weeks, any one know what I'll see then? (I know that looks confusing but I have long cycles so my LMP EDD isn't really right)


----------



## croydongirl

Morning sickness advice

My doctor told me this little trick which I guess works in about 70% of cases.
Taking B6 with Unisom (Doxylamine) can help. She said take one Unisom with a B6 pill, 25-50mg at night can help give you a good nights sleep and wake up NOT feeling nauseous. And then take half a unisom with the same B6 dose in the day if needed.

I guess the Unisom has to be the sleep tabs the gels are made from something different - check the back of the packet to make sure the active ingredient is doxylamine and not something different. 

I guess the doxylamine was developed as an anti nausea drug but then they realised it made people sleepy so that's how they market it but it helps ease the sickness.

Anyway, this has been a lifesaver for me I hope it helps.

If you ladies are still feeling really bad and have something specific and important that you have to do you could ask for a prescription of zofran, I think that's what it's called. My doctor offered it if things got really bad for me but so far I haven't needed it. I had finals for school to day and wondered about getting some just in case but in the end I didn't need it. I guess they give it to cancer patients to help with nausea during treatment and it is safe for pregnancy.

Hope you ladies are feeling better.

After freaking out because of lack of symptoms yesterday I have morning sickness back in full force today. It is reassuring even though it sucks!

That scan is AWESOME! Wow, I can;t believe that our little blob will look like that in just a few more weeks.

Wishing you traveling ladies easy travels, I would hate to fly feeling sick too. Wishing you well, and I hope that this suggestion could help you.


----------



## Torz

I made the appointment with the MW today, i cant get in untill 11th Jan because she is on holiday untill then :(

When i went to the receptionist to get the pregnancy test results (you have to provide a urine sample for testing before they will make an apt with MW) she scared the hell out of me. When i gave her my details she told me to hang on & disapered in to the back & came out with someone else 5 mins later. Everything was fine tho thank god.

Felt really crappy this morning, really exhausted & in pain. Everywhere seems to ache like i'm comming down with something & my belly feels like i've done a 1000 sit ups. i dont remember this last time.


----------



## Bethy

Hello ladies! I would love to join. My little bubba is due on the 19th August and I found out 4 days ago! :happydance: :baby:


----------



## Funkifairy

Thanks so much girlies, I was very pleasantly surprised, didn't think I'd see that much! Drank LOTS of water before though, maybe that helped?


----------



## struth

pinklollipop said:


> I have a u/s today to see if they can see a heartbeat.

How did you get on pinklollipop? All good I hope?


----------



## oopsbaby

girlinyork said:


> Mine was completely unplanned and conceived while using contraception and I feel a bit bad when I see people desperately trying. My aunt has been trying for over a year with IVF without any success.
> 
> But I try to feel blessed and not let others take that from me even though it's not easy x

So true hun, just because we weren't trying to make these babies, doesn't mean we love them or want them any less now they're there xxx


----------



## puppycat

Bethy said:


> Hello ladies! I would love to join. My little bubba is due on the 19th August and I found out 4 days ago! :happydance: :baby:




sapphire20 said:


> I'm due august 7th for now, scan booked for jan 24th :d x

Both added girlies :thumbup:


----------



## girlinyork

Currently blubbing at an episode of Scrubs. Nothing prepares you for these hormones, does it?


----------



## puppycat

I love Scrubs!


----------



## kissesandhugs

One of my favorite shows :D


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oooo I'm a sweet pea today :happydance:


----------



## pinklollipop

I had my ultrasound yesterday and got to see the the flicker of the baby's heartbeat, soo cool!:kiss:The dr. said the heart just formed so it was very small, but he got the heartbeat at 97 and said it goes up from that about ususally 3 beats a day. They didn't see anything at my last u/s a week ago, so I feel very greatfull!


----------



## pinklollipop

Oh yeah, my due date changed to Aug. 9th, Puppycat can you change it for me, thanks!


----------



## kissesandhugs

pinklollipop said:


> I had my ultrasound yesterday and got to see the the flicker of the baby's heartbeat, soo cool!:kiss:The dr. said the heart just formed so it was very small, but he got the heartbeat at 97 and said it goes up from that about ususally 3 beats a day. They didn't see anything at my last u/s a week ago, so I feel very greatfull!

So exciting :) Do you get to see the heartbeat when you get your u/s? I have one on Monday and I'm hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat too.


----------



## struth

Great news Pink!!! :wohoo:


----------



## puppycat

pinklollipop said:


> Oh yeah, my due date changed to Aug. 9th, Puppycat can you change it for me, thanks!

:thumbup: done - fab news hun xx


----------



## pinklollipop

kissesandhugs said:


> pinklollipop said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound yesterday and got to see the the flicker of the baby's heartbeat, soo cool!:kiss:The dr. said the heart just formed so it was very small, but he got the heartbeat at 97 and said it goes up from that about ususally 3 beats a day. They didn't see anything at my last u/s a week ago, so I feel very greatfull!
> 
> So exciting :) Do you get to see the heartbeat when you get your u/s? I have one on Monday and I'm hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat too.Click to expand...

Yes, I did see the heartbeat flickering! It was done in my dr.'s office and he explained everything as he was doing the ultrasound, so I didn't have to go through a tech and get the results later. I wasn't able to hear the heartbeat and was told since my uterus is tipped I probally won't be able to hear it until my next app. at 11 weeks. I was only 5w6d, so since you will be a little further along maybe you will be able to see it better. I hope you get great news at yours on Monday!


----------



## kissesandhugs

pinklollipop said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pinklollipop said:
> 
> 
> I had my ultrasound yesterday and got to see the the flicker of the baby's heartbeat, soo cool!:kiss:The dr. said the heart just formed so it was very small, but he got the heartbeat at 97 and said it goes up from that about ususally 3 beats a day. They didn't see anything at my last u/s a week ago, so I feel very greatfull!
> 
> So exciting :) Do you get to see the heartbeat when you get your u/s? I have one on Monday and I'm hoping to be able to hear the heartbeat too.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I did see the heartbeat flickering! It was done in my dr.'s office and he explained everything as he was doing the ultrasound, so I didn't have to go through a tech and get the results later. I wasn't able to hear the heartbeat and was told since my uterus is tipped I probally won't be able to hear it until my next app. at 11 weeks. I was only 5w6d, so since you will be a little further along maybe you will be able to see it better. I hope you get great news at yours on Monday!Click to expand...

Oops I did mean hear :blush: lol. Ugh my dr irritates me bc I have to have a whole seperate appt for an ultrasound where another dr in the same building does the u/s at his office right then and there! I would totally switch if it wasn't a hassle :haha: thank you for the info and well wishes!!! :)


----------



## oopsbaby

*girlinyork* I am terrified my hormones are going to give me away at Christmas with the family. I am crying at literally EVERYTHING and I'm really NOT a crier... Uggghhhh. Hiding things is hard.xx
*Pinklollipop* I'm so glad you saw the little heart beating away in there :) best news ever!!xx

I'm feeling crappy tonight :cry: FOB hasn't been in touch recenty and doesn't seem to be speaking to me. He got back with his ex when he dumped me, and she is pregnant with his child too!!! She is due to give birth in January, I knew she was pregnant when we got together but understood it was over between them, so... Anyway to cut a long story short I thought I'd "dealt" with my feelings about him, but evidently I haven't. Keep bursting into tears and having random attacks of insane anger wanting to smash his face in. It's not because I'm jealous, if it was jealousy, I'd have told her he got me pregnant, while she is carrying his child (accident or not), it's just infuriating and hurts that he just walked away and straight back into his life where he left off, wedding back on and baby on the way... And my life is changed forever. Don't get me wrong, I love the baby, in SPITE of its father being a pr**k but, I feel a little sad, like I'm going to look at my beautiful child every day and be reminded of the terrible mistake I made in ever falling for that JERK :growlmad: sorry to moan ladies, I literally have NO ONE else I can talk to about this. :cry: xx


----------



## struth

Awww oops - I'm sorry to hear about your situation. :hugs: I can imagine that you are feeling very alone what with the situation with FOB and your Mum. Feel free to rant on here - we're all here to support one another :hugs: Do you think he will come round and at least want to be involved in the pregnancy at some point?


----------



## croydongirl

Just catching up with all the updates, this is a fast moving thread!
Great scan news what a relief to see a flicker of a heartbeat. It is just amazing to me how fast these little beans are growing in there! 

Sorry some of you are still feeling sicky, hoping you can rest today and let your body tell you what it needs to feel better. I know its not always possible to just stop your life to take a nap but when possible I hope you can take some time and help yourselves feel better.

Feeling ok today, a little cramping and backache but I am hoping its nothing to worry about and that little sweet pea is just settling in there.

oops sorry to hear you don't have his support. Can you talk to your family about it, its such a tough thing to go through allone, not ust pregnancy but processing the sadness of a relationship ending. Even if he was a jerk, it doesn't men your heart isn't hurting. Thinking of you x


----------



## struth

Croydon - you're no longer a sweetpea! You're a blueberry!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

struth said:


> Croydon - you're no longer a sweetpea! You're a blueberry!!

I was just going to say that! :haha:


----------



## puppycat

IT amazes me how quickly these babies grow!

Oops - Sorry you're in that situation. It sounds like he really took advantage and you're better off without. I know it hurts but he left you the most amazing gift :hugs:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oops I so wish I had some advice for you!! He sounds like a real D*CK!!!! But Puppycat is right you are SOOO much better off without him & now you'll have a beauuutiful baby. You WIN!! ;)


----------



## oopsbaby

:hugs: Thanks *Struth*, he always said no matter what happened between us he would be there for the baby and if I needed anything, but then stopped contact without warning and isn't replying to any of my messages. I know his ex/new mrs hasn't given birth as I'm friends with both of them on FB and she had been updating her status :( he can find time to comment on her statuses, even though he is probably in constant contact with her, but can't even send me one little message, even just to let me know why he hasn't been in touch. I hope he will be in touch again soon, cos as much as I don't like him much right now, this is his baby too and he needs to man up and be a dad to BOTH the children not just hers!!!xxx

*Croydongirl* it's complicated with my family, as I said in a previous post you might have missed, I can't tell my family about the pregnancy right now. My mum is desperately trying to conceive with clomid, she had a mc last year, she is so desperate for one more baby, she has become a poasaholic and, I've fallen pregnant accidentally (whilst using contraception) to a guy I was only with for a short while. She would be disappointed in me, but most of all I know she would be gutted. As other girls have said she's my mum and she'll always love me, but I just can't bring myself to hurt her by telling her yet so keeping it quiet for as long as possible. She knows me and this guy had a thing, and it's over and I'm angry/hurt about it, she just doesn't know why I'm SO angry and hurt. Thanks for your advice anyway hun, least I have you girls to talk to. You're all stars xx


----------



## oopsbaby

THANK YOU *puppycat* and *kissesandhugs* you're both absolutely right!! He totally used me :( and I didn't realise until it was too late that he was only really after one thing, and was just telling me what I wanted to hear to keep me coming back. I guess hormones sometimes make it hard to see things from different perspectives, and I'm so with you that, whatever he decides, I am going to have a little miracle to love and cherish, and he or she is going to have two big brothers that will love him/her to bits too!! Lucky baby, lucky me and my lucky boys <3 xxx


----------



## struth

:hugs: oops


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks so much *Struth* I really needed those hugs :hugs: xx


----------



## struth

Its what we are here for. Here's some more... :hugs:


----------



## girlinyork

Oops, what a loser that man is! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

girlinyork said:


> Oops, what a loser that man is! I'm so sorry! :hugs:

Absolutely!! xx

I had to get me one of those tickers that tells you how big baby is, I love seeing everyones changing so much, so now I have one too :blush: xx

*Struth* you're a total sweetheart xx


----------



## Mamie

Funkifairy said:


> Thanks so much girlies, I was very pleasantly surprised, didn't think I'd see that much! Drank LOTS of water before though, maybe that helped?

Love that scan picture!!!! I think i'm 10+2 so my little bubba must look something close to that! Thanks for sharing :)


----------



## flower94

I has a scan earlier this week at 5+4 and the doctor said she only saw a sac.. is this normal??


----------



## jmandrews

Hey ladies! looks like everyone is doing well :)
I have had one crazy eventful week! my DH's grandpa died on sunday and i am feeling so grateful we told him we were expecting early on. Then my twin sister found out she is moving to north carolina tomorrow (where her husband is based for the navy) it was very last minute :( ive spent my whole life with her. So this weekend ill be saying goodbye to my sister and going to a funeral, as well as a college graduation party, and a christmas party... then its my first Dr.'s appointment on monday!!! wow hope i survive this weekend.

I just started feeling a bit nauseas yesterday and a little today... i am so nervous of getting sick. Has anyone else experience sharp pains running from their lower back through their hip and down their leg? I get this every once and awhile... and its so painful i can walk or stand. i just wonder if its because my body is going through so many changes. Anyway i hope everyone had a great week! yay 8 weeks tomorrow! can't wait for my scan monday!


----------



## TTCinBC

oopsbaby said:


> *girlinyork* I am terrified my hormones are going to give me away at Christmas with the family. I am crying at literally EVERYTHING and I'm really NOT a crier... Uggghhhh. Hiding things is hard.xx
> *Pinklollipop* I'm so glad you saw the little heart beating away in there :) best news ever!!xx
> 
> I'm feeling crappy tonight :cry: FOB hasn't been in touch recenty and doesn't seem to be speaking to me. He got back with his ex when he dumped me, and she is pregnant with his child too!!! She is due to give birth in January, I knew she was pregnant when we got together but understood it was over between them, so... Anyway to cut a long story short I thought I'd "dealt" with my feelings about him, but evidently I haven't. Keep bursting into tears and having random attacks of insane anger wanting to smash his face in. It's not because I'm jealous, if it was jealousy, I'd have told her he got me pregnant, while she is carrying his child (accident or not), it's just infuriating and hurts that he just walked away and straight back into his life where he left off, wedding back on and baby on the way... And my life is changed forever. Don't get me wrong, I love the baby, in SPITE of its father being a pr**k but, I feel a little sad, like I'm going to look at my beautiful child every day and be reminded of the terrible mistake I made in ever falling for that JERK :growlmad: sorry to moan ladies, I literally have NO ONE else I can talk to about this. :cry: xx

The situation I was in with my DD's bio-dad was similar in a lot of ways. Except him and I had been together 1 1/2 years, i found out he was cheating the same time I found out I was pregnant(not planned) tried to work it out, ended up leaving him at 5 months pregnant, found out after leaving him he had still been seeing this other women the whole time and she got pregnant just before I left. Anyways, there is a light at the end of the tunnel and I can assure you, you will NOT think of him every time you look at your baby. I look at my DD and see nothing of him in her. I met a WONDERFUL man who is now her father in every sense of the word.(her bio dad is not involved at all) So my DD isn't even aware that my DH isn't her father. Of course we have already discussed, if when she's older she asks or it comes up, we will tell her. But while she's growing up, we just don't see the point. Your child will be a well loved little baby with or without FOB in the picture. And like I said, you will not think of him every time you look at your LO. And the feelings for FOB will fade after your hormones go down(mine did, and fast) 
The way I always look at it is, I don't even regret that relationship because I got something absolutely wonderful and incredible out of it. She is the good I got from all the heart ache and I'd never regret that for a minute. 

The one thing that got me through was knowing, at the end of my life at least *I* can say I did ever thing *I* could for my child and *I* didn't miss out on anything. 

Your going to be a wonderful mother. Don't ever forget that :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

jmandrews said:


> Hey ladies! looks like everyone is doing well :)
> I have had one crazy eventful week! my DH's grandpa died on sunday and i am feeling so grateful we told him we were expecting early on. Then my twin sister found out she is moving to north carolina tomorrow (where her husband is based for the navy) it was very last minute :( ive spent my whole life with her. So this weekend ill be saying goodbye to my sister and going to a funeral, as well as a college graduation party, and a christmas party... then its my first Dr.'s appointment on monday!!! wow hope i survive this weekend.
> 
> I just started feeling a bit nauseas yesterday and a little today... i am so nervous of getting sick. Has anyone else experience sharp pains running from their lower back through their hip and down their leg? I get this every once and awhile... and its so painful i can walk or stand. i just wonder if its because my body is going through so many changes. Anyway i hope everyone had a great week! yay 8 weeks tomorrow! can't wait for my scan monday!


So sorry to hear about everything your going through. But you will come out the other end a stronger women!

As for the pains, sounds like it's your sciatic nerve. It's really common in general, and becomes even more common in pregnancy. If it keeps bothering you, mention it at your appointment on monday. Hope that helps some!


----------



## bunda

TTCinBC: well said!!!


----------



## pinklollipop

flower94 said:


> I has a scan earlier this week at 5+4 and the doctor said she only saw a sac.. is this normal??

I had one done at 4w5d and they only saw a sac then, but my last one at 5w6d they saw baby, very small. Sometimes a week can make a big difference to what they can seen on a scan. By 7 weeks they should see something, when will you be getting another one done?


----------



## nicola ttc

oopsbaby said:


> THANK YOU *puppycat* and *kissesandhugs* you're both absolutely right!! He totally used me :( and I didn't realise until it was too late that he was only really after one thing, and was just telling me what I wanted to hear to keep me coming back. I guess hormones sometimes make it hard to see things from different perspectives, and I'm so with you that, whatever he decides, I am going to have a little miracle to love and cherish, and he or she is going to have two big brothers that will love him/her to bits too!! Lucky baby, lucky me and my lucky boys <3 xxx

Love this last bit <3. You just have to remind yourself when things are tough - YOU are the lucky one. :hugs: Even if he is a complete idiot about it all i can tell you have more than enough love to give bubba for the both of you! You also sound like you're dealing with it really well, you should be proud of yourself!


----------



## oopsbaby

I love you ladies so much! You have turned my frown into a smile :) *TTCinBC* so sorry to hear you went through something similar but it's really nice to hear the outcome was positive and I am sure you're right my baby won't remind me of that excuse of a man. Overall I'm feeling a lot more positive but sickness has kicked back in today, I swear I am actually this green :sick: xx


----------



## flower94

pinklollipop said:


> flower94 said:
> 
> 
> I has a scan earlier this week at 5+4 and the doctor said she only saw a sac.. is this normal??
> 
> I had one done at 4w5d and they only saw a sac then, but my last one at 5w6d they saw baby, very small. Sometimes a week can make a big difference to what they can seen on a scan. By 7 weeks they should see something, when will you be getting another one done?Click to expand...

I Have another on december 28


----------



## LovingLimes

Hi ladies...after gagging for about 2 weeks I woke up this morning and threw up for the first time(my stomach was empty so it was just white saliva stuff) but it actually felt really good and I feel fine now. 

oops-good attitude~just focus on your miracle right now most guys are useless anyway, lol.
flower-let us know how it goes on the 28th! My due date is close to yours anywhere from August 4th (if I go by ovulation) to August 8th (if I go by LMP). I don't go to the doc until the 4th of January I'm nervous!


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ughh I've been so unbelievably NAUSEOUS all the time!!!! I'm so over it! I've wished and hoped for this after the scare so I'm really hoping it's the little bean lol! I've thrown up a couple times but mostly it's been gagging. Grandparents were soaking dishes this morning in the sink and I could smell the grease :sick: Now I'm at work...5.5 hrs left. It's going to be a VERY long day!!!!!


----------



## puppycat

All sounds good girls! Carry on puking :haha:


----------



## oopsbaby

puppycat said:


> All sounds good girls! Carry on puking :haha:

Trying so hard to see the bright side lol. Morning sickness is GOOD... :thumbup: lol. I look as rough as I feel and bought 6 gingerbread men from Greggs earlier today. Lmao, nibbling on gingerbread, wearing my sea bands AND listening to my morningwell cd... Praying for some relief from this nausea.xx


----------



## pinklollipop

My "morning sickness" is way worse at night, starting at 6pm, I have to be laying down by 8, it really sucks! I never had this with my other 2, its really stressing me out at night and I can't get anything done from about 6 on because I feel so crappy.:sleep:


----------



## littlenibble

Hi everyone just getting caught up again. I am still not having morning sickness, more of everything there is to eat is just a complete turn off to me. I have had a rough time keeping this a secret this week as my work has had two luncheons and the food at both was just bleck. I choked some food down at each one, but I felt horrible afterwards. I hope everyone else is doing well even those who are having a rougher time.


----------



## flower94

I'll let you girls know how my next scan goes.. hoping all is well! Doc took HCG levels Monday and Wednesday and they more than doubled and that made me feel better.. plus I definitely feel preggo so I'm sure bubs is just fine!

Sorry to those feeling sick.. I definately feel for you!! I never puke, even when I'm sick but god sometimes I wish I could so I can feel good. Everyday I wake up to sickness.. I can't eat anything until well in the afternoon, and even then the only thing I want is milk. Oh milk.. craving it. Like crazy. 

Just took a 3 hour nap because I work 10-6 and my body now thinks it;s morning.. so I feel sick again. At least I don't have to hide it at work.. just around my family until Sunday!


----------



## TTCinBC

My morning sickness is worse in the evening too. It's off and on day by day. And today is one of those ick days, lol Was out trying to finish off my christmas shopping this evening and just wanted to lay down the whole time! 

Oopsbaby--Thanks, it was so long ago, I don't have any negative feelings towards it anymore to be honest. 4 years may not seem like a lot, but it's more then enough to heal myself. You'll be a stronger person at the end of the day, which is good, because mums need to be strong! Hope the sickness wears off for you soon!


----------



## bunda

no ms for me yet (a little early) but I used to get nausea as a side effect from BCP, so I'm pretty sure I'll be nauseaous once I reach 6 weeks. 

That'll be around Christmas time eeek! We're with the in-laws for that and we're trying to keep this under wraps for now. Not sure that'll be possible if I turn green at the sight of anything they put in front me. The family are real foodies, so there'll be no escape.

Saliva production seems to have gone up, appetite gone down and constipation is such, I'm pooing like a reindeer. 

My biggest concern is ms at work. My job is not the kind of job I can coast a bit if I'm feeling unwell. I have to produce a set amount of written work within a set amount of time. Writer's block is not an option. If I can't concentrate, I'm going to be pretty useless at work. 

When did ms really kick in for you ladies? From what I can gather, 6 weeks seems to be common. Did you find that?


----------



## struth

bunda said:


> constipation is such, I'm pooing like a reindeer.

:rofl: I know this is not funny but this made me giggle. Bunda - you have lovely ways of putting things!! :haha: 



> When did ms really kick in for you ladies? From what I can gather, 6 weeks seems to be common. Did you find that?

I'm just getting a bit of nausea here and there - no real sickness to be honest. I sometimes think I'm imagining the nausea too as I want to feel it so bad. 

I took another test this morning as I've been really worried the last few days (spotting) - it was super dark, so much darker than three days ago so I'm feeling a bit more relaxed today. :happydance:

Oh - and I'm an appleseed!!! :wohoo: That was a long time coming!


----------



## Alaronex

Thanks for adding me to the list! 

I am also struggling to keep it a secret at work coz i have been feeling so sick and tired that i just cant stop moaning about it.. i have to be professional and polite around my clients but most of the time i dont even want to talk to them, id rather just curl up behind my pc and sleep.. lol.. :-(

oh well, as you've said before, they're all good signs!!

Im really hoping my scan shows baby and heartbeat and everything seems good... 

I cant take another failed pregnancy.. :-(

Good luck to us all!!


----------



## kat82

Hi everyone :)

It makes me feel a bit better to know Im not the only one suffereing with MS, Im going into hospital tomorrow to be put on a drip :( I have hyperemisis (Had it in my first pregnancy) On the plus side I got to see my little sticky bean wif a lovely strong heart beat when I was scanned yesterday, I was soo scared as las time I had a scan it was when I MC, so I can just about cope with the terrible sickness now I have seen the reason why....my beautiful little bean. Hope all you ladies are feeling better soon :)


----------



## NellieRae

:hi: Ladies! I'm due Aug 16, so its a little early. May I join you?

I know no one wants to feel sick, but if its a sign of a healthy baby, I'm going to be anxious for it after I get to my 6th week. At the moment I'm completely fine. :wacko:


----------



## quail

i went to a charity night last night and i just felt so sick even found it hard to keep soft drinks down,ive been christmas shopping all day today and i really could not cope with it ,im in bed bed now on the laptop cause i feel so awful, i cant wait to get over this stage its actually making me feel low ,i just cant wait to wake up and not feel sick,.xx


----------



## puppycat

kat82 said:


> Hi everyone :)
> 
> It makes me feel a bit better to know Im not the only one suffereing with MS, Im going into hospital tomorrow to be put on a drip :( I have hyperemisis (Had it in my first pregnancy) On the plus side I got to see my little sticky bean wif a lovely strong heart beat when I was scanned yesterday, I was soo scared as las time I had a scan it was when I MC, so I can just about cope with the terrible sickness now I have seen the reason why....my beautiful little bean. Hope all you ladies are feeling better soon :)

Sorry to hear this hun :(
Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

Had a big argument with FOB who shall from now on be known not as FOB but as SD (Sperm Donor) as he has LOST the right to the "father" title. Argument was because he won't tell his gf about "us" and the baby, but the cheeky "insert swearword here" actually threatened me!!! He said if I tell his gf about us, or that I am pregnant, he will take me to court and get full custody of the baby. :cry: I know that he wouldn't really, and was lashing out, and I know that even if he did take me to court the most he could hope for is access no WAY he would get custody but still I am livid that he would use my baby against me. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Don't worry he got more than a mouthful, and it's fair to say I won the war, but @#$%&*!!!!!! Just when you think someone can't sink any lower. I have left it with him, that he is going to tell her when their baby is born at the end of January. Tbh I don't think I care whether he tells her or not, but MY child deserves to know who their father IS even if he is a twunt. I want to hurt him so badly!!! :trouble: Sorry for yet another rant ladies. Hate is a strong word but I really do HATE him right now!!!xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

*kat82* sorry to hear about your Hyperemesis. My sister had that with my nephew, and it really got her down. On the plus side, yay for a good strong heartbeat!!:happydance: xx


----------



## oopsbaby

:hugs: *quail* that was me yesterday!! I was in Argos and the guy behind the counter looked at me like I'd sprouted a second head, I think I must have looked as green as I felt. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## quail

oopsbaby said:


> :hugs: *quail* that was me yesterday!! I was in Argos and the guy behind the counter looked at me like I'd sprouted a second head, I think I must have looked as green as I felt. Hope you feel better soon xx

thanks, i was actually in argos today when i lost my patience because nearly everthing i wanted wasnt in stock so i said to dh rather loudly"thats it i give up now this place is crap and im not doing it anymore" to which he replied "shhh",lol it was the end of the day and i felt awful and just felt like giving up, now i have to out christmas shopping again and i feel like crap,its so nice not to be the only one.xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

quail said:


> thanks, i was actually in argos today when i lost my patience because nearly everthing i wanted wasnt in stock so i said to dh rather loudly"thats it i give up now this place is crap and im not doing it anymore" to which he replied "shhh",lol it was the end of the day and i felt awful and just felt like giving up, now i have to out christmas shopping again and i feel like crap,its so nice not to be the only one.xxx

I had reserved the items I went in to collect, but they were Christmas presents and I needed to get two different colours, so I had to go to Customer Services, for a customer view. They only brought me one out, then they tried to tell me they only had one (I had reserved TWO so I knew they HAD two!!) anyway the girl tells me the guy is going to get it so we are waiting for him, for ages, and I'm feeling hotter and sicker as I'm waiting. After about 20 minutes the guy comes over, says "Oh is that it? I've been looking for it upstairs but didn't know what it looked like, I'll be back in a minute"... Cue another 10 minute wait for him to go and find it!! It's no wonder he looked at me funny when he came back, I was probably flashing red and green between sick and mad! xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oops- he'll have it comin to him. Karma truly is a bitch!! :)

AFM nothing but another sicky day blahhhhhhhhhh definietly be careful what you wish for I can't smell, drink or eat ANYTHING & it's terrible!!!! I wanna be 5 again and have my momma care for me :cry: :haha:


----------



## struth

:hugs: Bless you! I had my first proper sickness moment last night. I wasn't sick but I was close - at first it was reassuring but after a while I began to wonder if I could put up with it for 7 weeks! 

I then had some red spotting and decided that I could put up with any amount of sickness as long as the spotting went away. I was so scared last night but feeling a bit better this morning. I have a day of bed rest and trashy TV planned :thumbup:


----------



## Lois22

Worried because the only symptom I have is heart burn after dinner :(

And that my appetite has gone

Worried baby isn't growing or somethings wrong.
Xx


----------



## buttons1

Lois22 said:


> Worried because the only symptom I have is heart burn after dinner :(
> 
> And that my appetite has gone
> 
> Worried baby isn't growing or somethings wrong.
> Xx

Try not to worry not everyone has lots of symptoms


----------



## buttons1

Im feeling a bit crappy today :( iv put on do much weight/ bloat already I just look a fat mess I have no nice clothes :( I know it's amazing what's going on inside me making a baby but man I feel blurgh 

Bless my dh he is trying to cheer me up and saying I love lovely etc but he had to say that. Dreading going to see family over Christmas as they won't know I'm preg and prob will just think I've been at the mince pies a bit too much 

Sorry for the moany post needed to get it out


----------



## bunda

even if they DO think you've just been a porker with the mince pies, it will all make sense when do DO finally tell them. 

In my experience, people generally worry less about your weight gain than their own, so looking a bit tubby won't bother them one bit. They might not even notice.


----------



## buttons1

bunda said:


> even if they DO think you've just been a porker with the mince pies, it will all make sense when do DO finally tell them.
> 
> In my experience, people generally worry less about your weight gain than their own, so looking a bit tubby won't bother them one bit. They might not even notice.

Thanks you don't know my mil though lol I always look massive compared to my stick thin sil's at Xmas. I need to find something baggy to wear lol. 

the funny thing is I love being pregnant and when I had my lovely bump last time it was the only time in my life that I have loved my body. It's just this inbetween looking fat stage


----------



## bunda

it is so good to hear someone say they loved their body when pregnant. I have always though pregnant women look beautiful. Nothing looks 'wrong'about the bump, it just looks different but lovely and round and full. 

But all I read is about women complaining how fat and ugly they feel. I was beginning to think I'd hate my body, but maybe not. Maybe it's your attitude to what you 'should' look like that dictates how you feel about yourself when pregnant.

I'm not sure about how it's going to be, when the bump gets cumbersome and it's hard to move about. I'll just have to shout orders from the sofa or something.


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Hello, I am new :) 

My EDD is August 29th.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi :wave: mixedbeauty!!

I absolutely cannot wait until i'm huge!!! And i promise i will not complain at all this time! Fingers crossed all goes well this time...


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I am sooo ready for a bump :)


----------



## bunda

welcome, mixedbeauty :hi: welcome to the thread. 

I am also very ready for the bump and the all the rest of it. Time is really dragging at the moment, though. I feel like it's taking forever. I have a doc appointment tomorrow (don't really know what to expect) and since I live in the UK, I'm unlikely to get a scan until near the end of January (that seems an age away!).


----------



## buttons1

bunda said:


> welcome, mixedbeauty :hi: welcome to the thread.
> 
> I am also very ready for the bump and the all the rest of it. Time is really dragging at the moment, though. I feel like it's taking forever. I have a doc appointment tomorrow (don't really know what to expect) and since I live in the UK, I'm unlikely to get a scan until near the end of January (that seems an age away!).

With my dd my doc appointment consisted of putting on the system that I was preg and booking a booking in appointment with the mw at around 10 weeks. This time I haven't even phoned for an appointment yet think I'm gonna phone and ask if I can see mw straight away.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Im in uk as well, didn't see doc either of 2previous pregnancies. Im gonna ring and book straight in with mw but I know she wont see me for another couple of weeks yet....


----------



## buttons1

MrsMoo72 said:


> Im in uk as well, didn't see doc either of 2previous pregnancies. Im gonna ring and book straight in with mw but I know she wont see me for another couple of weeks yet....

We share a due date :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay! Lets hope 13th is lucky for some haha! X


----------



## PrincessJ

Yey I'm a Blueberry now!


----------



## puppycat

mixedbeautyx said:


> Hello, I am new :)
> 
> My EDD is August 29th.

Added you to the first post hun :thumbup:

Have been feeling so bad today. I worked out my ticker by ov (think CTP works it out automatically?) but by LMP - which I think is what the Drs go by - I'd be 6 weeks today, sure would make sense with MS kicking my ass today :dohh:


----------



## oopsbaby

Hi sunbeams, I have caught the nasty tummy bug my boys have had and so have been constantly throwing up all day, and unable to even keep water down (and I thought ms was bad!!:dohh: ) Well been free of the sickness for a couple of hours now so, taking it easy and hoping I'll wake up feeling better in the morning. To OP who said she has no symptoms (sorry my poorly brain won't let me remember who it was) don't worry hun, I didn't have any with my DS, I had the perfect pregnancy, no aches, pains, sickness or nausea, and he was a healthy (if big) 10lbs born and is now a happy and healthy 4 year old xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

Yay puppycat you've jumped forward by a week!! :dance: xx


----------



## nicola ttc

I feel like that today too puppy. M/S kicked in with a bang.:sick: Been shattered the last few days too. 
Thats great if lmp dates put us a couple of days forward!!
Oops - hope you're feeling better in the morning, it's horrible enough having a bug like that anyway but even worse when you have kids to look after too. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

nicola ttc said:


> Oops - hope you're feeling better in the morning, it's horrible enough having a bug like that anyway but even worse when you have kids to look after too. :hugs:

Thanks hun, believe it or not they've been angels!! Saying that, they have both had it so thats a plus, as need a good nights sleep tonight xx


----------



## NellieRae

bunda said:


> I'm not sure about how it's going to be, when the bump gets cumbersome and it's hard to move about. I'll just have to shout orders from the sofa or something.

:rofl: :rofl:

Seriously, though, its still really hard to imagine myself with a bump that big.


----------



## nicola ttc

Oops - Ahhh, bless them. my boys are 4 and 2. So horrible seeing them poorly, you just wsh you could take it away and make them all better. 

Bunda - I have loved my bumps every single time. some have been little footballs at the front, others i've just got huuuuge all over but always feel womanly and sexy and powerful and lovely. Even in the last tri when, yep, it's a bit cumbersome but, hey, you've got a whole little person in there!!:happydance:


----------



## Torz

bunda said:


> it is so good to hear someone say they loved their body when pregnant. I have always though pregnant women look beautiful. Nothing looks 'wrong'about the bump, it just looks different but lovely and round and full.
> 
> But all I read is about women complaining how fat and ugly they feel. I was beginning to think I'd hate my body, but maybe not. Maybe it's your attitude to what you 'should' look like that dictates how you feel about yourself when pregnant.
> 
> I'm not sure about how it's going to be, when the bump gets cumbersome and it's hard to move about. I'll just have to shout orders from the sofa or something.

I absolutly loved my pregnant body last time. Its all i've ever wanted, to be pregnant so i really couldnt wait to get a huge belly. I loved every second & i cant wait to do it again. i dont have a huge bum but i loved that how the bigger my belly got, the smaller my ass looked haha.

I've not really had any symptoms other than back ache & feeling absolutly wiped out & tired, ohh the tiredness. I did expect it tho what with running around after & still bf'ing a toddler.


----------



## struth

MrsMoo - how is the spotting today? Has it stopped? I hope so :hugs:

Puppy and Nicola - sorry to hear that the ms has hit you. Still - it is a good sign that everything is heading in the right direction!

Oops - darn stomach bug! I had it a couple of weeks ago (right around ovulation - nice!!). I hope you are all over the worst.

AFM - I had a scare last night as my spotting got quite heavy and bright red but it seems to have died down again today. We're back to light brown (TMI!!). I'm going to be marching in to the drs on Tuesday morning and demanding a scan. I so hope I get one before the new year...


----------



## janine0187

add me to 18th august please. :)


----------



## MrsMoo72

Had nothing all day yesterday and nothing all day today except one pinkish-brown spot at teatime. Did a hpt on Fri which was still strong pos so gonna do another in morn and march into epau and demand a scan hehe!! She said they would scan if I was still worried this week. I am worried coz last time baby stopped growing at 6 weeks - which is what ill be 2moro.....
Thanks for asking struth, hope yours clears up quickly xxx


----------



## struth

I wish I could walk into my EPAU - they only take referrals :(

Glad to hear that it has abated! Keep us posted though honey - I'm sure all is well and that you will be having a happy scan tomorrow :hugs: I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## jmandrews

i think M/S has kicked in for me. last night i felt pretty nauseas all day. I couldnt sleep and then finally got up and got sick.. it made me feel so much better. Today i felt a little nauseas but went away after i ate. I hope M/S stays away!
Doctor appt tomorrow! eek so excited to see my little baby!


----------



## jmandrews

i think M/S has kicked in for me. last night i felt pretty nauseas all day. I couldnt sleep and then finally got up and got sick.. it made me feel so much better. Today i felt a little nauseas but went away after i ate. I hope M/S stays away!
Doctor appt tomorrow! eek so excited to see my little baby!:baby:


----------



## flower94

jmandrews said:


> i think M/S has kicked in for me. last night i felt pretty nauseas all day. I couldnt sleep and then finally got up and got sick.. it made me feel so much better. Today i felt a little nauseas but went away after i ate. I hope M/S stays away!
> Doctor appt tomorrow! eek so excited to see my little baby!

Sorry to here about the sickness... I've been getting it real bad.. it's a good sign but it's making me miserable. I just ordered EarthMama Morning Wellness Tea, ginger chews, and B-natal therapops. Hopefully one of these will help!!

Good luck at the docs tomorrow!!:happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

flower94 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> i think M/S has kicked in for me. last night i felt pretty nauseas all day. I couldnt sleep and then finally got up and got sick.. it made me feel so much better. Today i felt a little nauseas but went away after i ate. I hope M/S stays away!
> Doctor appt tomorrow! eek so excited to see my little baby!
> 
> Sorry to here about the sickness... I've been getting it real bad.. it's a good sign but it's making me miserable. I just ordered EarthMama Morning Wellness Tea, ginger chews, and B-natal therapops. Hopefully one of these will help!!
> 
> Good luck at the docs tomorrow!!:happydance:Click to expand...

aw i hope you feel better soon! hope that works for you :) thanks you i can't wait!


----------



## nicola ttc

jmandrews said:


> i think M/S has kicked in for me. last night i felt pretty nauseas all day. I couldnt sleep and then finally got up and got sick.. it made me feel so much better. Today i felt a little nauseas but went away after i ate. I hope M/S stays away!
> Doctor appt tomorrow! eek so excited to see my little baby!:baby:

Maybe nerves or excitement too?! Hope your appointment goes well. So exciting to see bubba! :happydance:


----------



## struth

GL at your appointment tomorrow jmandrews! 

I have an appointment tomorrow too - with my GP though. I'm hoping to book in for a scan for after 6 weeks due to previous losses and spotting :(


----------



## Torz

how you are all feeling well ladies x

I'm not feeling too good this morning, ever since i've found out i've been soo tired & exhausted but this morning i feel soo :sick:

Why oh why as i doing first tri around christmas again, i know i want all summer babies so its unavoidable really but i've just got sooo much to do & no energy or drive to do anything. plus i have a toddler now tooo aggghhh!


----------



## puppycat

Torz said:


> how you are all feeling well ladies x
> 
> I'm not feeling too good this morning, ever since i've found out i've been soo tired & exhausted but this morning i feel soo :sick:
> 
> Why oh why as i doing first tri around christmas again, i know i want all summer babies so its unavoidable really but i've just got sooo much to do & no energy or drive to do anything. plus i have a toddler now tooo aggghhh!

I feel your pain!

I have a very noisy, very busy toddler who doesn't understand that mummy is tired and sicky. :nope:


----------



## puppycat

janine0187 said:


> add me to 18th august please. :)

Added :thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

puppycat said:


> Torz said:
> 
> 
> how you are all feeling well ladies x
> 
> I'm not feeling too good this morning, ever since i've found out i've been soo tired & exhausted but this morning i feel soo :sick:
> 
> Why oh why as i doing first tri around christmas again, i know i want all summer babies so its unavoidable really but i've just got sooo much to do & no energy or drive to do anything. plus i have a toddler now tooo aggghhh!
> 
> I feel your pain!
> 
> I have a very noisy, very busy toddler who doesn't understand that mummy is tired and sicky. :nope:Click to expand...

Ditto!! I thought i'd clean the bathroom this morning, meanwhile the boys have destroyed the christmas tree and scattered the ironing pile everywhere. Elliot had also helpfully stamped on a biscuit first so now the ironing pile is a washing pile again. gggrrrrrrrrrrr. I really should learn to keep them with me at all times.:haha:
Reeeally have to get tidied up as i'm going out tonight and mum n dad are coming to babysit.
Not really sure how to handle tonight, booked a while ago. Going out with really close friends who had been ttc for nearly 4 years, then finally concieved but last month m/c at 6 weeks (found out 6 weeks, blighted ovum)
Don't want to tell them til after 12 weeks really but Clare knows i never go out and don't drink usually... I'm feeling really guilty, we'd only been ttc since Edward died in Sept and although we had m/c before having the boys, seem to concieve quite easily now. I think they will be happy for us because we've had a shit year and they know how much we wanted this - but it's not going to make it any easier for Clare. just not really sure how to deal with it best for them. think waiting til after christmas would be better when we next go to one of our houses. don't think a night out is the right time at all..... how do i hide the not drinking?? Thoughts??? suggestions please????


----------



## buttons1

I feel sooo tired lately much more than last pregnancy. My back is so achey the past couple of days too dunno if it's related. Im off work till 5th jan now so hopefully get extra rest


----------



## oopsbaby

Nicola, I would drink "mixers" (coke, orange juice, lemonade) and just tell them it's a vodka and coke, or vodka and orange. This should work fine if you're buying all your own drinks. :)

Struth, sorry that your EPAU is referral only, and hope the GP refers you no questions asked. They should understand that PAL is so difficult.

Mrs Moo glad the spotting seems to have stopped and you go girl demanding a scan! :thumbup:

To anyone I've missed, I'm sorry, I'm still not 100% but glad to see everyone seems to be coming along nicely at the moment xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

struth said:


> I wish I could walk into my EPAU - they only take referrals :(
> 
> Glad to hear that it has abated! Keep us posted though honey - I'm sure all is well and that you will be having a happy scan tomorrow :hugs: I'll be thinking of you.

I work at the hospital as well so thought i'd pop up in my uniform this morning and they were most obliging!!! So 2.10pm on Wed :happydance:
I'll only be 6w2d so might still be too early to see much? Hopefully there will be a flicker of a heartbeat.


----------



## buttons1

Nicola could you drive so that could be your excuse for not drinking


----------



## struth

Great news MrsMoo and not long to wait! I have everything crossed for you xmas


----------



## MrsMoo72

Oh and my hpt this morning was darker than fridays as well so hoping that's a good sign!


----------



## jmandrews

got to see my little bean this morning! So cute! Everything look good. Strong heart beat at 173bpm and could see the little brain developing. Still due july 27th :) So excited! i love my little baby so much already!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMoo72

jmandrews said:


> got to see my little bean this morning! So cute! Everything look good. Strong heart beat at 173bpm and could see the little brain developing. Still due july 27th :) So excited! i love my little baby so much already!

That is sooooo fantastic!!!!! Really good heart rate too, congrats :happydance:


----------



## pinklollipop

nice pic jmandrews, congrats on the good news!


----------



## LovingLimes

scared today because my symptoms seemed to have gone away today:(


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news and awesome lil pic jmandrews! So happy to hear good news on here!


----------



## flower94

Great scan pic!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

I would love to join your group! After over a year of trying and a brief stent with a reproductive specialist my DH and I are expecting number 1! Due date right now is August 16th, but because of my hCG numbers my RE is pretty convinced I have twins in there. If I do I will be due the last week of July. At my first scan I was only 4w6d, there was one gestational sack and what he thought was a second one, but it was too soon to see for sure. I have another one scheduled for Jan 4th - I'll be 7w6d. I can't wait to find out for sure! 

And LovingLimes, I wouldn't be scared, just be grateful for the break! I'm sure you'll be achy and sleepy and pukey again in no time!


----------



## bunda

welcome to all the new faces. So glad we have that page at the front of this thread to keep track of all the due dates :thumbup:

I went to see the GP today and he just noted down that I take prenatal vits, omega 3, that I don't smoke or drink, what my blood pressure was. He repeated the advice about cheeses, pate and whatnot and gave me the number for the midwife. 


Annoyingly (for me) the midwife only seems to work ten minutes a week!

Okay, okay, I exaggerate, but still, two days per week and only 9am-4pm. How am I supposed to fit that into a working week? I can't easily leave the office before 5pm and I start at 8.30. 

I know I can get time off for antenatal visits, but I'd have to tell my employer I'm pregnant. I'm only five weeks along, so it seems a little early to be telling everyone. I'm not even planning on telling my family until 12 weeks (weirdly though, I have the strongest urge to tell my younger sister before anyone else, even before my mother - though that would upset her if I didn't tell her first).

I don't think my employer would kick up a stink for me to have doc appointments, but I'm new in my job and I hate having to ask for these things. Why do the hours have to be so inconvenient?!:growlmad:


----------



## girlinyork

bunda said:


> welcome to all the new faces. So glad we have that page at the front of this thread to keep track of all the due dates :thumbup:
> 
> I went to see the GP today and he just noted down that I take prenatal vits, omega 3, that I don't smoke or drink, what my blood pressure was. He repeated the advice about cheeses, pate and whatnot and gave me the number for the midwife.
> 
> 
> Annoyingly (for me) the midwife only seems to work ten minutes a week!
> 
> Okay, okay, I exaggerate, but still, two days per week and only 9am-4pm. How am I supposed to fit that into a working week? I can't easily leave the office before 5pm and I start at 8.30.
> 
> I know I can get time off for antenatal visits, but I'd have to tell my employer I'm pregnant. I'm only five weeks along, so it seems a little early to be telling everyone. I'm not even planning on telling my family until 12 weeks (weirdly though, I have the strongest urge to tell my younger sister before anyone else, even before my mother - though that would upset her if I didn't tell her first).
> 
> I don't think my employer would kick up a stink for me to have doc appointments, but I'm new in my job and I hate having to ask for these things. Why do the hours have to be so inconvenient?!:growlmad:

I've had to tell my tutor and OH has had to tell his boss. They are obliged to keep it confidential and it makes it so much easier for them to know


----------



## NellieRae

Bunda, that is really frustrating. You are new there, yes, but if you are doing well & they like you then you shouldn't worry about taking a doctor's visit at this point. And really, all you would have to worry about anyway is someone's irritation, right? Because they can't deny you a doctor's visit, can they? And they don't need to know _which_ doc your seeing. It will work out. 

I'm going to spill the beans to my sister when I hit 6 weeks, as she did to me with her pregnancy. I can't wait to ask her about every little symptom she had! 

How do you get added to the front page?


----------



## puppycat

BrittasticTX said:


> I would love to join your group! After over a year of trying and a brief stent with a reproductive specialist my DH and I are expecting number 1! Due date right now is August 16th, but because of my hCG numbers my RE is pretty convinced I have twins in there. If I do I will be due the last week of July. At my first scan I was only 4w6d, there was one gestational sack and what he thought was a second one, but it was too soon to see for sure. I have another one scheduled for Jan 4th - I'll be 7w6d. I can't wait to find out for sure!
> 
> And LovingLimes, I wouldn't be scared, just be grateful for the break! I'm sure you'll be achy and sleepy and pukey again in no time!

Added you to the front page hun :thumbup:



NellieRae said:


> Bunda, that is really frustrating. You are new there, yes, but if you are doing well & they like you then you shouldn't worry about taking a doctor's visit at this point. And really, all you would have to worry about anyway is someone's irritation, right? Because they can't deny you a doctor's visit, can they? And they don't need to know _which_ doc your seeing. It will work out.
> 
> I'm going to spill the beans to my sister when I hit 6 weeks, as she did to me with her pregnancy. I can't wait to ask her about every little symptom she had!
> 
> *How do you get added to the front page?*

Just post your EDD and I'll add it to the front page :)


----------



## NellieRae

Oh, thanks, puppycat. My EDD is Aug 16, 2012.


----------



## puppycat

NellieRae said:


> Oh, thanks, puppycat. My EDD is Aug 16, 2012.

All done :thumbup:


----------



## struth

jmandrews - great scan pic! You must be over the moon! So pleased for you x

LovingLimes - mine come and go too. Try not to worry honey - it is normal for them to fluctuate. I read somewhere that our body gets used to the new levels of hormones and the symptoms subside until the hormones rise again... :hugs:

Bunda - mine are similar. Only Mondays during office hours - it doesn't make sense does it? Can you just tell your work that you have a drs appointment and not mention what it is for? I just hope I make it to my mw appointment this time - I have already had to cancel two :cry:, I don't want to cancel another. 

Welcome to the new ladies - I look forward to getting to know you more over the coming weeks.

I've got my drs appointment first thing - keeping my fingers crossed that she books me in for a scan.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much everyone!!! DH and I are thrilled! It was such an amazing experience. :)


----------



## DHime

Hi there!
Would love to join up here girls. How is everyone?


----------



## Bug222

hi there!! Is it too late to join?? Due July 14th :)


----------



## gardenofedens

Can I be added? Due 8/26, thanks!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Welcome to the new ladies xxx


----------



## puppycat

gardenofedens said:


> Can I be added? Due 8/26, thanks!

Added :thumbup:



DHime said:


> Hi there!
> Would love to join up here girls. How is everyone?

What's your EDD hun?



Bug222 said:


> hi there!! Is it too late to join?? Due July 14th :)

Nope not too late, added :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning friends! I'm a raspberry today! Woop! And I've got my appt in 1/2 hour to see the nurse for the first visit. Hoping to get a scan scheduled! I'll update when I'm out of there! Have a great day everyone!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay for raspberry!! Good luck at appt hun xx


----------



## LovingLimes

Kozmik-good luck on your appt! It is hard to believe that there is a baby the size of a raspberry growing in you, isn't it? 

I had to reschedule my appt for this Thursday (was Jan. 4th) because insurance drastically changes 2012 where I have to pay 100% up to $6,000! I have to go to a completely different doc because the other ones wouldnt see me this early. This actually works for me because I have been worried about missing symptoms. But I am still kind of scared for the first exam and u/s!


----------



## flower94

KozmikKitten said:


> Morning friends! I'm a raspberry today! Woop! And I've got my appt in 1/2 hour to see the nurse for the first visit. Hoping to get a scan scheduled! I'll update when I'm out of there! Have a great day everyone!

Good luck at docs!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm back from the appt! Got a scan scheduled for 12/27 and nervous/excited! 

LovingLimes, good luck at your appt on Thurs! I am sure it will be good news for you!


----------



## Allyson11

My scan is booked for 3rd jan! So excited! 

Good luck lovinglimes!


----------



## PrincessJ

Here is my scan photo from today, everything looking great and I could see the heartbeat flickering away on the screen, it was amazing. :cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







7 week scan (6+6).jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## bounceyboo

:happydance: hey can i join please? im due aug 25th!!goin by my docs dates!


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab scan picture hunny - you must be sooo happy :happydance:


----------



## jadek

Hi just wanted to join in on this forum! I'm due July 15th. Had my first scan last week & heard the heartbeat yesterday at my 2nd prenatal appointment. :) Congrats to all the july babies on the way!


----------



## muddles

Princes J that's a lovely pic glad it went well. 

:wave: Hi to the newbies. 

I had my doctors appointment today so now need to wait for my letter from the hospital to go for my booking appointment with the midwife.


----------



## oopsbaby

Oooh it's getting exciting now with appointments, scans and such :) . *jmandrews* and *princessj* lovely scan pictures!! *princessj* I've never seen such a great and clear scan picture so early!! Yay for you. Good luck to everyone who has appointments and scans coming up, I have to ring my doctors tomorrow, to arrange booking in appt with mw as I will be 8 weeks next Friday (*EEK!* That seems to have come around quick since I got my :bfp: at 8dpo!!) Excited that it's starting to feel more "real" now and kinda proud of myself for not caving in and getting an early scan. My OCD means I have been quite paranoid about my little Pip, although I haven't had any pain or bleeding so no "reason" to worry, plus still have horrid nausea and MS, but my moms mc was mmc, so it worries me that I could think all is fine when it isn't. Having this thread helps IMMENSELY and makes me feel much more normal as so many have you have voiced my exact feelings and I realise it's okay to worry so long as I don't obsess xxx


----------



## girlinyork

oopsbaby said:


> Oooh it's getting exciting now with appointments, scans and such :) . *jmandrews* and *princessj* lovely scan pictures!! *princessj* I've never seen such a great and clear scan picture so early!! Yay for you. Good luck to everyone who has appointments and scans coming up, I have to ring my doctors tomorrow, to arrange booking in appt with mw as I will be 8 weeks next Friday (*EEK!* That seems to have come around quick since I got my :bfp: at 8dpo!!) Excited that it's starting to feel more "real" now and kinda proud of myself for not caving in and getting an early scan. My OCD means I have been quite paranoid about my little Pip, although I haven't had any pain or bleeding so no "reason" to worry, plus still have horrid nausea and MS, but my moms mc was mmc, so it worries me that I could think all is fine when it isn't. Having this thread helps IMMENSELY and makes me feel much more normal as so many have you have voiced my exact feelings and I realise it's okay to worry so long as I don't obsess xxx

I was so convinced today I'd had a MMC that I peed on a stick. Isn't that daft? :dohh:


----------



## flower94

KozmikKitten said:


> I'm back from the appt! Got a scan scheduled for 12/27 and nervous/excited!
> 
> LovingLimes, good luck at your appt on Thurs! I am sure it will be good news for you!

Your scan is just a day before mine!


----------



## flower94

Oh and great scan pic Princess!


----------



## DHime

DHime said:


> Hi there!
> Would love to join up here girls. How is everyone?

What's your EDD hun?


August 26th 2012 Confirmed by the docs today.

Princess - beautiful scan dear


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls not been On for a while I'm seeing some lovely scans. Rang my midwife today to see if I can make my booking appointment any earlier but she has no free time. So I'll have a booking appointment when im 11 weeks and then she'll book me in for a scan that includes a test for downs. Are other people planning to take these tests? I hadn't thought about it before really.


----------



## puppycat

I won't be having those tests. I'm only 26 and don't like how invasive they are.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Apple the test for downs is a very personal thing. I think the result gives you an estimated %. We chose not to have it as we decided that it wouldn't change the oucome for us I.e. We would keep the baby anyway. Also because we are both young the chances are lower as well. I think its something to discuss with yr oh. Good luck xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

girlinyork said:


> I was so convinced today I'd had a MMC that I peed on a stick. Isn't that daft? :dohh:

:hugs: That's not daft at all. If I could afford to keep PingOAS, I probably would be too. :blush:. xxx

*apple_20*, as *puppycat* and *MrsMoo72* have said I will be declining all the tests, as for me it doesn't make a difference. I know I wouldn't love my baby any less, whether it had Down Syndrome, or any other condition. I know some people like to be prepared, so they would prefer to know, but it's a personal decision, and only you and your OH can decide what's right for you. GL whether you decide to have the tests or not. *If* my mum should conceive her miracle baby we are all praying for, she would have the tests as 1) she is over 45 and at a higher risk, 2) she categorically does not want a baby with Down Syndrome :nope: and that's her choice I guess xxx


----------



## kissesandhugs

:hi: ladies! Haven't been on in a while but I've been so unbelievably sick I barely want to even open my laptop :haha: & the thread moves SO quick I figured I'd jump on & catch up when feeling better. Which I am not by the way :sick: just pretty bored at work. MS has been terrible for me day in and day out I can't do a dang thing without wanting to toss my cookies!! But I did have a scan on Monday :happydance: got to see & hear the heartbeat it was magical!!! :cloud9:


OOOO & I'm a BLUEBERRY today!!!!! yayyy :D


----------



## apple_20

I agree that the decision is very personal I think it is only the one using an ultra sound so not invasive though I would stay away from anything that increases risk of mc.
Congrats kisses did you get a pic?


----------



## kissesandhugs

apple_20 said:


> I agree that the decision is very personal I think it is only the one using an ultra sound so not invasive though I would stay away from anything that increases risk of mc.
> Congrats kisses did you get a pic?

I did!! But it's on my laptop at home & I'm at work. I think I posted it somewhere on the forums lol. I'll post it when I get home asap! :)


----------



## oopsbaby

Congrats on seeing and hearing the hb *kissesandhugs* sorry that MS is plaguing you, but hopefully it will go/ease in a couple of weeks. Also yay for your blueberry!! xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

oopsbaby said:


> Congrats on seeing and hearing the hb *kissesandhugs* sorry that MS is plaguing you, but hopefully it will go/ease in a couple of weeks. Also yay for your blueberry!! xx

Thanks hun! You're almost there :)


----------



## oopsbaby

kissesandhugs said:


> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on seeing and hearing the hb *kissesandhugs* sorry that MS is plaguing you, but hopefully it will go/ease in a couple of weeks. Also yay for your blueberry!! xx
> 
> Thanks hun! You're almost there :)Click to expand...

Lol this is going to sound stupid... But until the ticker changes I never "believe" that I'm going to get there lol. It's like part of me expects the ticker to freeze... I remember that happened with my youngest DS and when it happened I was convinced I had mc'd without knowing just because the ticker stuck :dohh: pregnancy hormones really play with your head I'm sure hahaha :haha: xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

oopsbaby said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oopsbaby said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on seeing and hearing the hb *kissesandhugs* sorry that MS is plaguing you, but hopefully it will go/ease in a couple of weeks. Also yay for your blueberry!! xx
> 
> Thanks hun! You're almost there :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lol this is going to sound stupid... But until the ticker changes I never "believe" that I'm going to get there lol. It's like part of me expects the ticker to freeze... I remember that happened with my youngest DS and when it happened I was convinced I had mc'd without knowing just because the ticker stuck :dohh: pregnancy hormones really play with your head I'm sure hahaha :haha: xxClick to expand...

Oh my god!! lol! It actually stuck??? I probably would've thought the SAME exact thing :haha:


----------



## oopsbaby

kissesandhugs said:


> Oh my god!! lol! It actually stuck??? I probably would've thought the SAME exact thing :haha:

Yes!! Lol it stuck at 7+ can't remember exactly but in my silly panic I went for an early scan (I did mc before him, so it wasn't entirely irrational) and he was fine lol, and now he's nearly 2! Fx the tickers seem much more reliable now xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....


----------



## FPB

MrsMoo72 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....

So sad to hear that. Hugs.
I have a scan this afternoon because I woke up to brown discharge and cramping. I'm scared that I am miscarrying. Please wish me luck I hope this little peanut sticks.


----------



## kissesandhugs

MrsMoo72 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....

Oh no :( I'm so sorry to hear hun :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck FPB, I hope you get good news this afternoon!


----------



## flower94

MrsMoo72 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....

I'm so sorry to hear that:cry:!

:Hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

MrsMoo72 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....

oh, so sorry to hear that Mrs Moo. :cry: sending big hugs your way.


----------



## NellieRae

MrsMoo, I'm so sorry. That is everyone's our worst, secret fear and its not fair. I know there is little anyone can say. I hope its either a bum scan or that you'll be back with us soon after this angel has flown. :hug: You will be missed.


----------



## apple_20

I'm so sorry to hear this mrsmoo and i wish i had words to help xx


----------



## bunda

aw, MrsMoo.I'm so sorry about that. No words can heal how you must be feeling right now. It's awful how we get our hopes so high. 

Give yourself time to grieve, but you'll be back on these first tri threads soon enough. :hugs:


----------



## buttons1

So sorry mrs moo


----------



## puppycat

I'm not going to remove anyone from the front page unless they request it - I don't want to upset\offend anyone :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> No evidence of pregnancy in uterus, no sac etc just "bits and pieces" that might be blood/cloots. Either partial mc, early pregnancy (but with no sac i know that's not it) or ectopic.....Had betas and for more on fri to see what's going on....Absolutely devastated.....

 :cry: I am so sorry to read this. It's so unfair. :hugs: I hope time is gentle on you, and you can get through this. :hugs: Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LovingLimes

I'm so sorry MrsMoo..sending you prayers


----------



## CarliCareBear

we're all here for you mrsmoo! if you need anything at all just give a shout.
time heals all wounds and i hope it heals yours quickly. hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## pinklollipop

apple_20 said:


> I agree that the decision is very personal I think it is only the one using an ultra sound so not invasive though I would stay away from anything that increases risk of mc.
> Congrats kisses did you get a pic?

I am having the testing done, I had it done with my last pregnancy and it only included a ultrasound and a blood test, getting the same thing this time. With my last one they were able to tell me that I was having a boy at 12 weeks because it was such a sensitive ultrasound and the doctor was a specialist.


----------



## muddles

:hugs: Mrs Moo so sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## FPB

KozmikKitten said:


> Good luck FPB, I hope you get good news this afternoon!

Thank yoU! Good news today. Saw the heartbeat and a healthy 7 week fetus. So far so good. Fingers crossed.


----------



## KozmikKitten

FPB said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> Good luck FPB, I hope you get good news this afternoon!
> 
> Thank yoU! Good news today. Saw the heartbeat and a healthy 7 week fetus. So far so good. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...

Awesome news! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

FBP - Congrats
MrsMoo - I am so sorry dear. It must hurt so much to have come so far only to learn this. My thoughts and prayers are for your quick recovery. I wish life were more fair than this. :hugs:

Got my tests done on Tuesday and I go back Friday for more. All the prego women in the waiting room kept telling me thier horror stories of labor for over an hour. really. Can you say "freak out"? They need more blood to test for toxoplasmosis. Apparently you have to request it. (I thought it was standard) I have birds so I need to know if they are safe. What scared me is that I had to explain what it was to the girl on the phone. You would think the reception people would have picked up a thing or two working in the industry.
I get to find out if my progesterone and hcg levels are good when I return. (crossing fingers)


----------



## apple_20

pinklollipop said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> I agree that the decision is very personal I think it is only the one using an ultra sound so not invasive though I would stay away from anything that increases risk of mc.
> Congrats kisses did you get a pic?
> 
> I am having the testing done, I had it done with my last pregnancy and it only included a ultrasound and a blood test, getting the same thing this time. With my last one they were able to tell me that I was having a boy at 12 weeks because it was such a sensitive ultrasound and the doctor was a specialist.Click to expand...

Oo do they do that in the uk? That would be great to know. I'm very surprised they could tell so early.


----------



## DHime

I am gonna weigh in on amnio testing.... I in the 35+ club so they are trying to push it on me. DH and I already said no since we r gonna love our baby the same no matter what.
Only a life threatening situation would make me change my mind though.


----------



## oopsbaby

*DHime* I feel the same. I would only consider terminating if baby had a condition that meant they would be in extreme pain, or suffer, however long/short their life. And even then, I'd have to be certain, because doctors can be wrong. I just really hope I am never forced to make that decision xxx


----------



## LovingLimes

Hey guys, I went for my first u/s today, she said I was actually 8 weeks. She said the baby had a heartbeat but she didn't tell me how fast it was or anything. She was pretty rushed because she was in the middle of 4 deliveries I think. I feel a lot better, but now I am concerned about the HB lol. Can you tell by the u/s picture, does it have it written in the sides of the picture or something? Also pic wasn't very clear but whatever!


----------



## girlinyork

LovingLimes said:


> Hey guys, I went for my first u/s today, she said I was actually 8 weeks. She said the baby had a heartbeat but she didn't tell me how fast it was or anything. She was pretty rushed because she was in the middle of 4 deliveries I think. I feel a lot better, but now I am concerned about the HB lol. Can you tell by the u/s picture, does it have it written in the sides of the picture or something? Also pic wasn't very clear but whatever!

Apparently not every sonographer will tell you the HB. If they'd been concerned I'm sure they'd have mentioned it x


----------



## Allyson11

Me and OH have pretty much decided not to have the NT testing, we both said we'd rather not know as we'll love our baby how ever he/she turns out. It is a very personal decision though.


----------



## Damita

:wave: I am a newbie - 17 months TTC with PCOS and on our third cycle of clomid we got our BFP, we should be due end of August :wave:


----------



## oopsbaby

girlinyork said:


> Apparently not every sonographer will tell you the HB. If they'd been concerned I'm sure they'd have mentioned it x

WSS ^^ apparently trained sonographers can tell by sight if a fetal hb is normal, and it's common for them not to tell you or even check the rate. xx


----------



## oopsbaby

Damita said:


> :wave: I am a newbie - 17 months TTC with PCOS and on our third cycle of clomid we got our BFP, we should be due end of August :wave:

Congrats on your bfp, welcome to Summer Sunbeams :wave: xxx


----------



## puppycat

Damita said:


> :wave: I am a newbie - 17 months TTC with PCOS and on our third cycle of clomid we got our BFP, we should be due end of August :wave:

Hey hun, if you give me your exact EDD I'll add you to the list :)


----------



## LovingLimes

Congrats Damita! *Puppy *can you change my date to Aug. 2nd? Thanks!


----------



## puppycat

LovingLimes said:


> Congrats Damita! *Puppy *can you change my date to Aug. 2nd? Thanks!

All changed hun :)


----------



## TabbyCakes

im due july 18th!! <3


----------



## cla

I'm so sorry I have wrote on this thread but I've been a nervous wreck, but today I've had some good news Ive got to see my baby so I'm on cloud 9
 



Attached Files:







f6c67261.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## apple_20

congrats cla. what a lovely scan pic. i cnt wait for mine but its like a month away!


----------



## cla

Thanks apple before you know it you will be having yours xx


----------



## oopsbaby

Lovely scan pic *cla* hope you're feeling a bit more reassured. :) my Pip is a blueberry today! :thumbup: xxx


----------



## apple_20

yay for blueberries !


----------



## jmandrews

congrats cla!!! its amazing isn't it! yay for little beans!


----------



## jmandrews

OH YAY MY BABIES AND OLIVE TODAY!!!! i just noticed!!!


----------



## apple_20

haha isnt it funny how they measure in fruit?
my baby is a blueberry but will soon be a raspberry. imagine if it was my baby is a baked bean but shall soon be popcorn?


----------



## mzladyt

:flower: HI

Please add me too this list. I'm due on August 27th with my first baby. I'm hoping that this lil one will stick. I have my first scan on Jan 4.


----------



## hopeful23456

nice scan pic cla! we are almost the same date!

apple - that is funny- the fruit measurements, wonder if one of them is an apple?


----------



## apple_20

hopeful23456 said:


> nice scan pic cla! we are almost the same date!
> 
> apple - that is funny- the fruit measurements, wonder if one of them is an apple?

oo dunno it was an apple seed at one point.
what do you refer to your little one as? i have called it little bean baby blueberry lol.

anyone else got names?


----------



## oopsbaby

apple_20 said:


> hopeful23456 said:
> 
> 
> nice scan pic cla! we are almost the same date!
> 
> apple - that is funny- the fruit measurements, wonder if one of them is an apple?
> 
> oo dunno it was an apple seed at one point.
> what do you refer to your little one as? i have called it little bean baby blueberry lol.
> 
> anyone else got names?Click to expand...

Mine is "Pip" :) xx


----------



## cla

hopeful23456 said:


> nice scan pic cla! we are almost the same date!
> 
> apple - that is funny- the fruit measurements, wonder if one of them is an apple?

We can stress together lol


----------



## EWebb

Hi guys! We are due July 30th!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Nice scan pic cla! So happy to see that, because I have a scan on Tuesday and I believe I will be at 8wks 4 days then! (I think my ticker is off!) Showed DH your scan and he was totally surprised we *should* be able to see something similar on Tues! Cant wait!


----------



## Bug222

I call mine Gummy Bear :) Lime day tomorrow!!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Bug222 said:


> I call mine Gummy Bear :) Lime day tomorrow!!!

Ooooh Lime!!!! Exciting xx


----------



## DHime

Just got back from the docs today.
All levels of hormones looking good.
I will get results on the progression levels monday. FX


----------



## bunda

woo, looks promising, DHime!

The NHS don't seem to measure hcg levels at all. And you only get two scans. My first is on Jan 11th.


----------



## buttons1

hope everyone has a very happy christmas :xmas2::xmas5::xmas16::xmas8::xmas6:


----------



## Alaronex

apple_20 said:


> hopeful23456 said:
> 
> 
> nice scan pic cla! we are almost the same date!
> 
> apple - that is funny- the fruit measurements, wonder if one of them is an apple?
> 
> oo dunno it was an apple seed at one point.
> what do you refer to your little one as? i have called it little bean baby blueberry lol.
> 
> anyone else got names?Click to expand...

I call mine bubbub!! 

Just had my scan yesterday at 7w5d! Was amazing!! Saw baby, yolk sac, and heartbeat and heard it at 166bps too which just made it seem real for the first time.. Mine and DH's hearts just melted.. 

I am praying it all continues to go well.. only 5% chance of mc now.. so fingers crossed!!

Now that i've met my baby for the first time i am just so in love with it.. before it was different, it was more like being in love with the idea of having a baby.. but now it just all seems so real.. lol.. sorry for the ramble..! anyone else felt this way? dunno if im making sense.. i appear to have baby brain already! :-S 

Apparently bubbub was using the yolk sac as a pillow which i thought was soo cute!! - clearly baby takes after its dad and has its priorities sorted!! lol!

My due date has been moved to the 5th August from the 1st now which is one day before it's daddy! 

Just wanted to wish everyone out there good luck! My fingers are crossed for each and every one of us! Hope we can all enjoy our little miracles together and have a wonderful christmas!!

Just think ladies (especially those who are first time mums-to-be like me) this is our last christmas without a little one in the family! 

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!  X


----------



## oopsbaby

Sounds good *DHime* fx for you xxx
*buttons1* thank you hun, Merry Christmas to you too, and to all the Sunbeams xxx
*Alaronex* glad all was good at your scan, oh HOW CUTE, using the yolk sac as a pillow. My DS2 used to use the placenta as a pillow bless him! xx


----------



## girlinyork

Had an emergency scan today - all was well. Saw a heartbeat but my dates were off :) My EDD is now 11th August x


----------



## buttons1

We cann ours beanie. When I was preg with dd she was jelly bean


----------



## oopsbaby

*girlinyork*, saw your post in 1st tri. I can't remember if I commented or not :dohh: baby brain!! Fantastic news anyway and glad all is well. xx


----------



## DHime

we call our button


----------



## oopsbaby

Apologies in advance ladies, as I know this is going to be a long post :cry: you might want to make yourself comfortable before starting to read.

The proverbial brown stuff has hit the fan re the SD aka FOB. We have been bloody arguing for days, and one of the things he threatened me with was Social Services. Well they got an anonymous report :growlmad: and I KNOW it was him!!! He denied everything, but denial is what he does best. Anyway,SS have decided not to take their report any further, so they clearly know it was a malicious report... However it didn't end there. I retaliated :cry: maybe I shouldn't have, but I told his gf about us, and about the baby. She is 34 weeks pregnant herself, and he was going to tell her (apparently) after their baby was born, but I just don't believe anything he says anymore. Everything he says is lies. I was stupid at 26 years of age, to get sucked in in the first place by his empty niceties, and if I'd listened to my gut feeling all along, then we wouldn't be in this mess... Though saying that, then I wouldn't have the silver lining in all of this, my little Pip either. A friend of his, well mutual friend, but more his friend, posted on my wall telling me to leave them alone and get over myself as he wouldn't go near me :cry: well he DID. Unless I am the second virgin mary and this baby was immaculately conceived it has to be his because I UNLIKE HIM was not cheating :cry: I've had to block the "friend" and his gf only messaged back "Merry Christmas to you too", I think she believes it, well I don't care if she does or not. The truth is out now and that's what really matters. I'm so upset and stressed :cry: the message she wrote on my wall said about me being preg and was there for 20 minutes before I noticed and deleted it. I am praying no one else saw it as I really don't want this coming out right now. I've calmed down a little from writing this post :cry: just can't believe it's come to this. Have the feeling he is going to try and lie and deny his way out of everything as per usual, but ah well, DNA can prove everything xx


----------



## girlinyork

oopsbaby said:


> Apologies in advance ladies, as I know this is going to be a long post :cry: you might want to make yourself comfortable before starting to read.
> 
> The proverbial brown stuff has hit the fan re the SD aka FOB. We have been bloody arguing for days, and one of the things he threatened me with was Social Services. Well they got an anonymous report :growlmad: and I KNOW it was him!!! He denied everything, but denial is what he does best. Anyway,SS have decided not to take their report any further, so they clearly know it was a malicious report... However it didn't end there. I retaliated :cry: maybe I shouldn't have, but I told his gf about us, and about the baby. She is 34 weeks pregnant herself, and he was going to tell her (apparently) after their baby was born, but I just don't believe anything he says anymore. Everything he says is lies. I was stupid at 26 years of age, to get sucked in in the first place by his empty niceties, and if I'd listened to my gut feeling all along, then we wouldn't be in this mess... Though saying that, then I wouldn't have the silver lining in all of this, my little Pip either. A friend of his, well mutual friend, but more his friend, posted on my wall telling me to leave them alone and get over myself as he wouldn't go near me :cry: well he DID. Unless I am the second virgin mary and this baby was immaculately conceived it has to be his because I UNLIKE HIM was not cheating :cry: I've had to block the "friend" and his gf only messaged back "Merry Christmas to you too", I think she believes it, well I don't care if she does or not. The truth is out now and that's what really matters. I'm so upset and stressed :cry: the message she wrote on my wall said about me being preg and was there for 20 minutes before I noticed and deleted it. I am praying no one else saw it as I really don't want this coming out right now. I've calmed down a little from writing this post :cry: just can't believe it's come to this. Have the feeling he is going to try and lie and deny his way out of everything as per usual, but ah well, DNA can prove everything xx

:growlmad: They will be wearing their malicious messages on the other side of their heads when the CSA get in contact with him. Tbh, if it was me, I'd have told the gf ages ago. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

*girlinyork* THANK YOU!!! I feel so much better. I believe in my heart, it was the right thing to do. If it was me, I would want to know. And I only told the truth. I just feel horrible, cos I've been where she is, and I know she must be hurting a lot, but honestly if I'd known about her, I'd never have gone with him in the first place!! I'd never do that to another woman, I know how it feels. I believed he was single, but she is blaming me, but then I suppose it's easier for her to blame me than to admit to herself what "HE" is xxx


----------



## CarliCareBear

oopsbaby said:


> *girlinyork* THANK YOU!!! I feel so much better. I believe in my heart, it was the right thing to do. If it was me, I would want to know. And I only told the truth. I just feel horrible, cos I've been where she is, and I know she must be hurting a lot, but honestly if I'd known about her, I'd never have gone with him in the first place!! I'd never do that to another woman, I know how it feels. I believed he was single, but she is blaming me, but then I suppose it's easier for her to blame me than to admit to herself what "HE" is xxx

so sorry to hear how difficult your situation is. I think she will be thankful in the end for your speaking up. You both seem like victims in this situation. Keep your head up- DNA will prove everything and he can't do anything about it!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Girlinyork, how stressful! Being pregnant is enough stress all by itself!!

Since my doc really thinks we are having twins, we are calling them Luke and Leah (like star wars haha!) I can't wait until the 4th to finally see the little heart beat, and to know for sure how many babies are in my belly!!


----------



## puppycat

Hello ladies

Firstly apologies that I haven't been on I've been in hospital.

This is long!

As you know, on Friday I had bad pain which I thought was heartburn but no amount of indigestion remedy made it go away so it stayed with me all day at varying pain levels. When I went to bed it was a dull ache and so I thought I'd sleep on it and it'd all be gone the next day. Sadly not.

I woke at 5am on Christmas Eve with the most horrific chest pains. I struggled to the loo and got back into bed trying to breathe through the pain but I thought 'this is ridiculous' so I came downstairs to call NHS Direct and ask their advice. I gave the lady all my details and she got a nurse to call me back (this is how they do things there and it took over 45 mins from first call to finishing the conversation).

She advised me to call my GP out of hours and get someone to examine me ASAP - so on to call them. They had the same process as above so I got a call back from a nurse who asked if I thought I'd need an ambulance and tbh the pain by this point was horrific and I couldn't breathe deeply because of it so I was starting to panic. I agreed and broke down on the phone so she arranged it.

At about 6.30am I had an ambulance come to the house, blue lights going, I opened the front door and literally collapsed in the doorway. The paramedics were lovely and walked me, one on each arm, in to the ambulance and on to the chair.

I was shaking so much they couldn't get an accurate BP measuring, they thought I was cold because it was freezing out and I had my nightie and a dressing gown on but I wasn't. I'm not sure why I was shaking so much really.

They did all the normal checks; ECG, BP, etc, my bpm was at 130 and I was very scared! They examined me for about 15mins and then suggested that I go in to hospital.

Through all this my husband had slept! I asked one of the paramedics to wake him which they did, then he came down and said he wouldn't come because someone needed to stay with Laura he wouldn't come with me

Anyway, off we went to hospital. On route I started to get a weird cramp in my hands and then pins and needles. I couldn't move my hands and when I mentioned it to the paramedic he told me I needed to slow my breathing and my bpm was at 150. I couldn't move my hands at all at this point and the paramedic rushed over to undo my seatbelt so I could put my head between my legs and concentrate on breathing.

We got to the hospital and they brought me a wheelchair but I couldn't hold the paramedics hand to get off the ambulance because I couldn't move my fingers at all. They took me into the A&E and booked me in, the nurses there took over then and put me on a bed, put oxygen on me, hooked me up with BP monitors and an ECG, put blankets on me and took blood. It was all very quick.

I was left to breathe and calm down for a while (I have no idea of timescales from here on in!) and everything sort of ticked on around me. I had some breakfast which was shockingly awful, my husband arrived at about 8.30am with Laura and the Dr came to see me to examine me and ask me a huge pile of questions.

He said that my bloods had come back positive for a blood clot but he did say sometimes pregnancy can make it positive so they weren't 100%. He said my heart looked fine but my bpm was high, possibly relating to the pain. He gave me a brufen for the pain but the pharmacist later scratched it on my notes and changed it for paracetamol because of the baby. He said he wanted to do more bloods at about 5pm and to keep checks on my blood oxygen levels.

I spent most of the day then lying around waiting for Drs and bloods and updates, not a lot happened really. I tried to sleep but it was so noisy with machines bleeping and nurses chattering (I was right by the desk).

They did more bloods and another Dr came round to check me and ask all the same damn questions. She wanted me to have an xray and said they'd protect the baby from the rays but obviously it isn't ideal - she wanted to make sure I didn't have a blood clot in my lungs. This was early evening, about 6ish? I had the xray and they came back normal which was obviously a relief.

There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

They said they wanted to do a scan, they didn't say what type, to rule out blood clots etc but the radiographer said he wouldn't do it until Wednesday so they decided to give me Clexane shots and agreed I could go home as long as I promised to come back every day in between to get the shots.

Haha, more needles! I honestly cannot tell you how many holes and bruises I have! The Clexane shots sting like a biatch after they've been given, the first one was done in my arm but today's I asked them to do in my tummy. That one hurt a little less.

I was discharged last night at 9pm.

Wow this is long! Sorry xx


----------



## buttons1

Oh my puppy glad your home hope it doesn't get worse again


----------



## DHime

oops - I think you did the right thing. I agree that she should be mad at her BF, not at you though. :hugs:

Puppy - Glad you are doing better. Did they actually diagnos you?


----------



## oopsbaby

*Puppycat* :hugs: I missed you but didn't want to look paranoid asking if anyone had spoken to you. Sorry to hear about your ordeal, did they test you for Factor V Leiden, or do you know if there's a chance you could have it? My friend has it, and it's a condition that can cause blood clots, but she has to take Clexane shots during all her pregnancies xx


----------



## girlinyork

puppycat said:


> There was another Dr on then after this who said something about checking my blood gases which involved a needle being put along the vein in my wrist - let me tell you this hurt like you can't even imagine!!!! She failed on first attempt and I was literally climbing the walls - crying my eyes out with the pain. She asked me if she could try again but I said no. She kept asking and I didn't give in, she tried to say it was the 'decider' in me staying in or not - that didn't change my mind!!!

I've had this done to me twice (I had recurrent pleurisy) and the first time it hurt like hell but the second it was bearable. It really depends on the competence of who is doing it.

Sounds like a real ordeal for you though. So sorry to hear about it. Hope you're feeling better :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. Oops they didnt give me an awful lot of info tbh. I dont know what tests they did or didnt do. They took an awful lot of blood from me though.

I will definitely ask more questions on Wednesday though


----------



## Bug222

Oh Puppy.. what a horrible experience. If they are giving you the shots they think that there is a high likelyhood of a clot somewhere... hopefully they will give you some more info on Wednesday. 

The bloodtest from your wrist is actually taken from the artery not the vein, the arteries are much deeper... thats why it hurts so much. They would be checking that to get a clear picture of how well your blood is being oxygenated.


----------



## kissesandhugs

Ohh puppy I hope everything goes okay!! What a scary scary experience :( :hugs:

Got a call from the dr today who moved my due date from 8/8 to 8/4 based on the u/s from last week!!! So I'm now a raspberry :) But I'm super confused bc dr said my scan showed I was 6w6d (Last monday) when I thought I was 6w5d. But it moved my dd a whole 4 days?!?!? what the heck?!?!


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls :hugs:

I'll update all the changes and newbies tomorrow _ promise.

I didnt know we had arteries in the wrist!


----------



## bunda

puppycat, that sounded pretty scary. I hope you get a clearer picture soon about what that was all about. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

You have your follow-up today don't you *puppycat*? Good luck if so, hope they give you more answers, and hopefully it's nothing to worry about :) will be thinking of you. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Torz

puppycat said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I'll update all the changes and newbies tomorrow _ promise.
> 
> I didnt know we had arteries in the wrist!

We do, thats why you can feel a pulse there.

Your experience sounds awful, hope it all gets sorted out soon love x


----------



## nicola ttc

Torz said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> I'll update all the changes and newbies tomorrow _ promise.
> 
> I didnt know we had arteries in the wrist!
> 
> We do, thats why you can feel a pulse there.
> 
> Your experience sounds awful, hope it all gets sorted out soon love xClick to expand...

...and (just to be gory) why people slit their wrists rather than anywhere else.


----------



## puppycat

lol thanks for that, haha.

I did have my follow up today Oops yes, thanks for remembering :hugs: my scan was all clear (CT scan on chest) so we're none the wiser. If I have any further pain I have to go to my GP although I don't know what more they can do if they can't find anything?


----------



## KozmikKitten

puppy, hopefully it was just a freak accident type thing, and you'll be all clear from here on out!


----------



## oopsbaby

Glad that your scan showed nothing *puppycat* and I second what *KozmikKitten* said. Hopefully it was just a freak incident (trapped wind or something equally mundane) and you won't have any further problems xx


----------



## sammyc1989

I am due Aug 14th according to scan I had yday :) Right on track! x


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Sammy, 
To get the summer sunbeams siggy to work you have to take out the spaces just inside all the brackets!


----------



## sammyc1989

Hahaha dopey blonde moment there! 

Hey just realised I now have 2 excuses for my dopey moments - pregnancy brain AND blonde! :D lol!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sammy, great news from your scan!


----------



## littlenibble

Hi everyone! I just wanted to share that I had my first appointment with my doctor today. I feel terrible b/c I told my hubby not to come as it was just to check out my uterus and go over my blood work. While there the dr. offered me a very unexpected ultrasound just to see what was going on. It was on a very old machine, but I did get to see my tiny blob and its little flickering heartbeat! I feel so much better now as I haven't had many symptoms and was concerned that it meant something bad! Hope everything is going ok for everyone else and for those who are having family and health issues I hope they get better soon.


----------



## oopsbaby

Welcome *sammyc1989* glad your scan shows everything ticking along nicely.xx
*littlenibble* don't feel guilty about the scan. You weren't expecting it, so it's not like you asked DH not to come on purpose. Glad you saw your little bean and the hb beating away :) xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

littlenib, congrats on a successful scan!


----------



## Mamie

Wow haven't been on here for a while and I had so much to catch up on! Puppycat that sounds terrifying. A friend of mine also has to take those injections daily due to risk of clots, hopefully that's not what you have. FXd you get better by yourself!

Had my 12 week scan today :) Dr moved me forward to 8th July so I'm now 12+4 :) Hope that everyone else on here is well xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Had a follow up dr appt. Not much really happened changed my edd again to august 6th for whatever reason lol. But he did say I won't be getting another scan until I'm 22 WEEKS!!!! That's forever away :wacko: ughh


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, sooo much to.catch up on. Been a busy christmas season this year.

Well first prenatal appointment in a week, next thursday. Has ticked by quickly! 

DH told me the other day Im starting to look pregnant. Firm uterus now and LOTS of growing the last 5-6 days.


----------



## oopsbaby

TTCinBC said:


> Hey ladies, sooo much to.catch up on. Been a busy christmas season this year.
> 
> Well first prenatal appointment in a week, next thursday. Has ticked by quickly!
> 
> DH told me the other day Im starting to look pregnant. Firm uterus now and LOTS of growing the last 5-6 days.

I have my first appointment with the midwife next Friday. I'm half excited and half crapping myself cos all my symptoms have run away, and sometimes don't "feel" pregnant. GL for your appointment :) xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Thats great TTC, second pregnancies - and after that - do seem to pop out and show as a bump quicker!! Not much chance of hiding it from those nosey work colleagues when you go back then?!:haha:
The week til your appointment will fly by. 
I have my booking in on monday but the midwife is coming to me. It's the same midwife i had for Edward and the hospital he was in neo natal at and went in the ambulance to when he died. Kathy - the m/w even came to Edwards funeral so have really got a bit of a relationship with her now. She requested to be our m/w again and it's nice to have someone who knows how worried i am.:cry:
Kisses and hugs - there's always private scans if you just can't wait to see lo again!!:blush:


----------



## kissesandhugs

nicola ttc said:


> Thats great TTC, second pregnancies - and after that - do seem to pop out and show as a bump quicker!! Not much chance of hiding it from those nosey work colleagues when you go back then?!:haha:
> The week til your appointment will fly by.
> I have my booking in on monday but the midwife is coming to me. It's the same midwife i had for Edward and the hospital he was in neo natal at and went in the ambulance to when he died. Kathy - the m/w even came to Edwards funeral so have really got a bit of a relationship with her now. She requested to be our m/w again and it's nice to have someone who knows how worried i am.:cry:
> Kisses and hugs - there's always private scans if you just can't wait to see lo again!!:blush:

hehe thanks hun!! I've thought about that but I wouldn't even know where to begin in the US :wacko:


----------



## oopsbaby

kissesandhugs said:


> nicola ttc said:
> 
> 
> Thats great TTC, second pregnancies - and after that - do seem to pop out and show as a bump quicker!! Not much chance of hiding it from those nosey work colleagues when you go back then?!:haha:
> The week til your appointment will fly by.
> I have my booking in on monday but the midwife is coming to me. It's the same midwife i had for Edward and the hospital he was in neo natal at and went in the ambulance to when he died. Kathy - the m/w even came to Edwards funeral so have really got a bit of a relationship with her now. She requested to be our m/w again and it's nice to have someone who knows how worried i am.:cry:
> Kisses and hugs - there's always private scans if you just can't wait to see lo again!!:blush:
> 
> hehe thanks hun!! I've thought about that but I wouldn't even know where to begin in the US :wacko:Click to expand...

With absolutely NO Geographical knowledge of Michigan, or indeed the US in general I gave it a quick Googling for you *kissesandhugs* and came up with:
https://www.babyenvision.com/
https://www.mybabyultrasound.com/ hope this helps, if not maybe ask your doc? They should know xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

oopsbaby said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicola ttc said:
> 
> 
> Thats great TTC, second pregnancies - and after that - do seem to pop out and show as a bump quicker!! Not much chance of hiding it from those nosey work colleagues when you go back then?!:haha:
> The week til your appointment will fly by.
> I have my booking in on monday but the midwife is coming to me. It's the same midwife i had for Edward and the hospital he was in neo natal at and went in the ambulance to when he died. Kathy - the m/w even came to Edwards funeral so have really got a bit of a relationship with her now. She requested to be our m/w again and it's nice to have someone who knows how worried i am.:cry:
> Kisses and hugs - there's always private scans if you just can't wait to see lo again!!:blush:
> 
> hehe thanks hun!! I've thought about that but I wouldn't even know where to begin in the US :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> With absolutely NO Geographical knowledge of Michigan, or indeed the US in general I gave it a quick Googling for you *kissesandhugs* and came up with:
> https://www.babyenvision.com/
> https://www.mybabyultrasound.com/ hope this helps, if not maybe ask your doc? They should know xxClick to expand...

Oh wow thank you so much!! I'll check it out :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Happy 8 weeks Oopsbaby. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

nicola ttc said:


> Happy 8 weeks Oopsbaby. :hugs:

What a lovely post to come on to!! Thank you so much *nicola* :hugs: baby's a raspberry today xx


----------



## jmandrews

babies a prune today! yay! :) im feeling great! i go to the doctor on tuesday. i can't wait!


----------



## oopsbaby

Yay for your little prune *jmandrews*!!xx


----------



## nicola ttc

jmandrews said:


> babies a prune today! yay! :) im feeling great! i go to the doctor on tuesday. i can't wait!

Happy 10 weeks to you and your little prune!!:happydance:


----------



## muddles

Hello lovely ladies hope you all had a lovely Christmas. Mine was lovely and things are just getting back to normal now. Must read through and cath up with what you have all been up to since I was last on.


----------



## oopsbaby

Just want to wish you all a very Happy New Year!!! Here's to sharing our summers complaining about swollen ankles, and all the joys pregnancy brings, followed by the wonder of birthing our babies and bringing them home!! Have a safe New Years Eve everyone!! 
 



Attached Files:







NYE.gif
File size: 50.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## buttons1

Happy new year all


----------



## littlenibble

Is anyone not looking forward to tonight at all? We haven't told all of our friends so I get to spend new years fake drinking and being exhausted. I cannot remember how I ever stayed up past midnight. This little baby, that I love more than anything, is completely draining me these past few weeks. I slept until 11:30 today hoping that I can manage to stay up past midnight. I hope all of you have a happy new years and will be thinking of ya'll as we try to stay up late and hide our pregnancy for a few more weeks.


----------



## kissesandhugs

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!! this will be a great new year for us all :flower:


----------



## NellieRae

littlenibble, I'm with you on New Year's Eve this year. I don't know how I'm going to make it to midnight - and feel like chances are that I won't!


----------



## nicola ttc

NellieRae and Little Nibble - Good luck to both of you!! I did the fake drinking and staying up over christmas and it's tough! Will be thinking of you wishing for bed at midnight:haha:

Happy New Year to all the Summer Sunbeam Ladies. Heres to 2012 being a fantastic one for us all. :wine:


----------



## oopsbaby

:cry: so all evening I've had this "bad" feeling I couldn't explain... A feeling of impending doom, and just felt like something awful was going to happen at midnight. At midnight saw the fireworks on the balcony and when I sat down, felt a bit of a "gush" (sorry TMI :blush: ) and it was bright red blood :cry: now I'm crapping myself and I know epau won't be open tomorrow, so will have to ring them Monday (if they're even open then??) and wait 48 hours before I can be scanned. I'm so scared I feel sick :cry: I hate 2012 already :cry: xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

Isn't there an emergency room you can go to Opps? That's what they are there for. I wouldn't wait the 48 hours. Are you still bleeding? Any cramps?


----------



## oopsbaby

TTCinBC said:


> Isn't there an emergency room you can go to Opps? That's what they are there for. I wouldn't wait the 48 hours. Are you still bleeding? Any cramps?

Hi hun, no there was only that little bit last night, nothing at all since and no cramps. I don't know if a&e will actually do anything, and last night it would have been full of drunks being NYE. Might go and see if I can be seen today and if anything can be done. Even though the bleeding has stopped I am terrified. I've never had bleeding except when I MC. Please hold tight Pip mummy loves you so much already xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw oops, hope you're ok hunny? a&e might give you some reassurance but if they're anything like mine they will just book you in for a scan with epau when they open. Hope you're doing ok, and fingers crossed its just normal bleeding.

Afm - ive been bleeding brown/pink since wed and passing some bits of tissue I think :-( Feel bit crampy and blah so pretty sure its all over again :'(


----------



## oopsbaby

*MrsMoo* that's what I think they will do. I got rushed to hospital last time I MC as I was bleeding too heavily. Went to a and e first, they weren't too kind, offered me paracetamol for the pain (which they then took over an hour to bring to me), and didn't/couldn't really do a lot. Was transferred to Gynae where I was examined, and told I was miscarrying (no shit, pardon my language) but they looked after me, brought me painkillers and were very kind, then next day I got a scan and it was confirmed. I think if I go to a and e it will be a waste of time. I'll wait hours to be seen, then when they see me, they'll say there's nothing they can do for me (true I guess :( MC can't be prevented) and told to come back to EPAU as you said. I think EPAU will be open Tuesday, not sure if it will open tomorrow?xx :hugs: I really hope it's not over for either of us hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Oopsbaby and Mrs Moo i'm so sorry you're having such a worrying start to the new year.:cry:
Will be keeping everything crossed that your little beans are ok.:hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

I know my epau is closed 2moro and im the second appt on tues! Im expecting the worst so I guess anything else is a bonus but this one has not been going well from the start so...

Im sure your bean will be fine oops, keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## girlinyork

Hi, my bean went to the angels. Can you please remove me from the list? Thanks x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny im really sorry, thinking about you xxx


----------



## buttons1

girlinyork said:


> Hi, my bean went to the angels. Can you please remove me from the list? Thanks x

so sorry hun


----------



## oopsbaby

*girlinyork* I am so sorry :( xx


----------



## oopsbaby

Grrr trying to get hold of my local Gynae is impossible, so rang a&e. She couldn't get through either, so she put me on hold and ran round to Gynae to ask their advice. They said I need to be seen, so got to go to A&E and they said they'll get me through to Gynae that way. Crapping myself :cry: feeling scared but best to go and see what's going on :( hope it's good news xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw hunny, at least you will know what's going on, fingers crossed for you, keep us posted xxx


----------



## puppycat

Good luck hun xx


----------



## puppycat

girlinyork said:


> Hi, my bean went to the angels. Can you please remove me from the list? Thanks x

So sorry hun :nope:


----------



## buttons1

oopsbaby said:


> Grrr trying to get hold of my local Gynae is impossible, so rang a&e. She couldn't get through either, so she put me on hold and ran round to Gynae to ask their advice. They said I need to be seen, so got to go to A&E and they said they'll get me through to Gynae that way. Crapping myself :cry: feeling scared but best to go and see what's going on :( hope it's good news xx

Good luck hun


----------



## girlinyork

Thank you all for being so kind and nice. I sincerely hope every one of you goes on to have a beautiful bouncing baby (or two) who brings you buckets and buckets of joy and pride :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

Happy New Year! And yay to 2012 babies!!!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you everyone for thinking of me and for your kind words, I've just got back from hospital. Doctor was LOVELY and says cervix is closed, as it should be and he can't see any blood/bleeding so looks good if it's stopped. He said I've got a slight erosion on my cervix which "might" be the cause of the bleeding but he stressed it's only a "might". I've been told to rest and take it easy, and have open access to gynae if I have any more bleeding/pain or concerns so I won't have to go through A & E again. He said they will ring me Tues, and offer me a scan. Just going to try and relax now and not to worry, since doc seemed pretty happy with everything xx


----------



## puppycat

Sounds like good news Oops, hope the scan agrees and you can breathe easy again xx


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm glad to hear the bleeding has stopped Opps. He's absolutely right, put your feet up the best you can and rest the next few days. Baby needs it.

girlinyork--I'm so sorry about your loss :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw good news oops! I was secretly checking for updates from work hehe! Glad you're doing ok hunny xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

So sorry for your loss Girl in York:hugs:
Oops, really glad the doctor didn't seem worried. Put your feet up (as much as you can with 2 young boys!!) til the scan and hopefully that will show pip healthy and well.:hugs:


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls haven't been on much over Xmas been rushing around. I'm so sorry to hear all the stresses people are having. Good luck oops closed cervix sounds good! I'm thankful for everyday that I get with bean but I'm terrified it will all go wrong. We all need to keep each other positive as worrying won't change anything. How were peoples nye? Mine was quiet in bed by 10:30!


----------



## struth

Evening all - I've been a bit absent lately as I've been suffering quite badly with ms and have been struggling but wanted to pop on here and see how you are all doing. 

It seems like it has been a sad and worrying few days. I'm so sorry to hear your news Girl in York. I think many of us on here have been through a similar experience so know how you will be feeling. My heart goes out to you. 

Oops - you've had quite a scare too. I hope that you get your scan and that all is well. Things are looking good :thumbup:

MrsMoo - I'm still hoping things work out for you but hope that you get an answer one way or the other on Tues. I'm thinking of you x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ms is fab symptom struth! Ill keep you posted xx


----------



## Embo78

Wow I haven't been on here for ages! I completely forgot and this thread is in my siggy :dohh:

I'm sorry for the spotting etc. it's so terrifying to see spotting when you're pregnant. Believe me I've had it with each of my angels.

Afm I had my first positive scan in 11 years. Baby's actually measuring one day ahead. With my three losses I was showing from 2 weeks to 5 days early. 
I'm full of a cold so my symptoms have gone. I hate that!


----------



## TTCinBC

So my daughter has been harassing me about wanting a hotdog the last week (something I don't normally have in the house) Finally broke down and got her some and made her one for lunch, odd thing is...I just ate an entire one myself and now want another! It was so freaking good, lol Which is weird for me. Ohh the things we crave


----------



## struth

Great news Embo! :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinBC

Embo78 said:


> Wow I haven't been on here for ages! I completely forgot and this thread is in my siggy :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry for the spotting etc. it's so terrifying to see spotting when you're pregnant. Believe me I've had it with each of my angels.
> 
> Afm I had my first positive scan in 11 years. Baby's actually measuring one day ahead. With my three losses I was showing from 2 weeks to 5 days early.
> I'm full of a cold so my symptoms have gone. I hate that!

Sorry Em, not sure I know what you mean about 2 weeks to 5 days early? 

I'm still just soooo excited about your scan!!


----------



## Embo78

Mmm! My daughter just made pancakes with sugar and lemon! They were the best god damn pancakes I've ever tasted!!!


----------



## Embo78

With my first I was 8 weeks and the scan showed me to be 6 weeks. With the second I should've been 7+4 and I was showing 5-6 weeks and with my third I was 5 days less than I should've been x


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh okay! Makes more sense now. This is your forever baby! Bring on August! 

Mmmmm, those sound sooo yummy!!! I'm making myself another hotdog. My DH is going to laugh at me, I just know it, lol


----------



## Embo78

Thanks struth :) you're symptoms sound so good :thumbup:

Hotdogs for us tomorrow ttc!! Yummy!!


----------



## oopsbaby

I love this thread and you girls so much. No matter how bad my day is, you can always make me smile. I hate that some of us have left, and some still might (myself included) but the support you all have given me is invaluable, and I can't really put into words how much it means, but I know you understand. Have had a relaxing afternoon, my ex ( the boys dad, not the sperm donor for Pip) has been round taking care of the boys and cleaning up for me and being generally awesome, so apart from crying like a baby at Eastenders :cry: I've had as good an evening I could have. So far no more bleeding at all and pains have gone (think they might have been tension aches and pains from stressing out). I'm feeling more positive, and waiting for Tuesday, hoping they fit me in there and then and don't make me wait til Thurs... The next 2 days are going to be long enough. xxx

Embo I'm so pleased your scan was good, and long may it continue, here's to a happy and healthy nine months for you, and for us all xxx

MrsMoo, I'll be stalking for updates on Tuesday, praying to every God I can think of and crossing everything that can be crossed for a positive outcome to your scan!xxx

Sorry to anyone I have missed, and one more thing before I go... Damn your food convo... Craving pancakes sooooo bad now... Mmmmm... pancakes *drools* xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

Awww so glad to hear your Ex is still being a nice guy and helping out when you need it the most. Good on him.


----------



## oopsbaby

TTCinBC said:


> Awww so glad to hear your Ex is still being a nice guy and helping out when you need it the most. Good on him.

Well we have really had our ups and downs and he has been a complete [expletive deleted]... HOWEVER, it seems the leopard has changed his spots, and he has been fab this last few days. He was with me NYE when the bleeding started and the concern in his eyes... Well let's just say I hadn't seen it for a long, long time. And he knows this isn't his baby, but he's still there for me. I'm happy, we're taking it one day at a time xx


----------



## TTCinBC

That's a good man there if he's caring for you while your going through this. Even if your just friends. Glad to hear you have some support. Funny where we find it sometimes, in places we least expect. One day at a time is a good idea


----------



## nicola ttc

Oopsbaby i'm so glad to hear you've had no more spotting. Great that you are getting such a lot of support from the boys dad too:thumbup:

Puppycat:dohh: started a thread last night in first tri about cravings - made me sooo hungry and now i want hotdogs. Damn you TTC and your hotdog loving daughter!!:haha: Have had to send oh out for hotdog sausages, rolls and stuff for pancake mixture.:pizza:
haha now i just saw that smiley and want pizza. mmmm


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i was curious what other people could stomach and kinda fishing for ideas! Can't live on coke and haribo! Lol


----------



## oopsbaby

Lol, *Puppycat*, I lose my appetite when pregnant too! I have found just eating little and often, and whatever you fancy at the time, whether that be a biscuit, or a piece of toast etc, helps me lots. xx
Thanks *nicola* and *ttcinbc* I'm feeling very lucky to have him around right now. It wasn't that long ago we split, September. At the moment we're just friends, it's sort of awkward what with me being pregnant with another mans baby... But last night he said to me "our little Pip's going to be just fine, so don't worry". Freudian slip? A nice one though. Nice to think he can accept this baby, and treat it the same as our boys. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but perhaps things will be okay in the end xx


----------



## BrittasticTX

Oops and MrsMoo, I am praying right now for both of you! Get plenty of rest, keep your feet up!

Well I just COULD NOT wait to find out if my doctor was right and I am having twins, so I had an "unofficial scan" (I work in the ER, we stole the portable ultrasound machine!! :mrgreen:) Only saw one little baby in there. I was a little disappointed at first, its hard to go from talking about the "babies" to talking about the "baby," but I'm over that and just happy to FINALLY be pregnant with a healthy baby. Measuring right on track with a strong heartbeat! It was a crappy old machine and not very clear, I'm still excited for my transvaginal scan on Wednesday morning, and even more excited for my DH to get to see his little baby's heartbeat. 

As happy as I am, being pregnant is like... the worst thing ever. If I am awake, I am sick. Luckily I'm not awake very often, all I want to do is sleep! I am pretty much living off of crackers and peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, every thing else sounds terrible. Ready for the second trimester when I can do things other than sleep and vomit!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you Britt :hugs: I am so scared for tomorrow. I've decided I'm not going to wait for Gynae/EPAU to ring me, I'm going to ring them at 9am, and ask to be seen and scanned. I just KNOW they are going to say they'll scan me Thursday cos there's always a 2 day wait, and I know I'm going to end up blubbing down the phone and begging and pleading with them to fit me in :cry: the last two days have been Hell. Although the bleeding has stopped, which I am so thankful for, I am just desperate to know that my little Pip is okay and has a heartbeat. I don't know how I'm going to survive if they can't see me tomorrow, the waiting is killing me :( xx


----------



## nicola ttc

I'd do that too Oops. I'm sure they must have spaces to fit in urgent scans, they just don't seem to like giving them out!! Call as soon as they open and hopefully they'll be able to see you today. The waiting is just awful. FX you get seen today and see little pip healthy and happy. Just keep swimming lo!!!!
Mrs Moo, i will be thinking of you today keeping everything crossed. :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

Well, they've just rang me and offered me a scan on Thursday (as expected) but I'm feeling okay about it, since they rang me first thing and also, I think knowing "when" helps. So MrsMoo its all about you today. I have everything crossed for you. Will be thinking of you until I hear an update xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

well at least you know you have a scan booked now, and if bleedings stopped and cervix was closed they're all good signs.:thumbup:
Where are you Oops?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Back from scan, still not confirmed but looking like blighted ovum. Gest sac grown to 11mm but still empty and looks a bit irregular. Also got 17mm extra chorionic haemorrhage!! Rescan next thurs...


----------



## nicola ttc

Oh Mrs Moo i'm really sorry to hear that. Waiting to find out what's going on is so hard.:hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Back from scan, still not confirmed but looking like blighted ovum. Gest sac grown to 11mm but still empty and looks a bit irregular. Also got 17mm extra chorionic haemorrhage!! Rescan next thurs...

:hugs: MrsMoo, I'm so sorry it sounds like bad news. I still hope they're wrong and things will turn out okay for you and LO, they make mistakes all the time. Thinking of you so much, if you need to chat through this wait time, I'm always here for you xxx


nicola ttc said:


> well at least you know you have a scan booked now, and if bleedings stopped and cervix was closed they're all good signs.:thumbup:
> Where are you Oops?

Thanks hun, the lady from EPAU was lovely and she said since the bleeding hasn't come back it's a good sign. Just scared for Thursday now. Wish I could be excited like you're supposed to be for your scan, instead of crapping myself. I'm in Worcestershire xxx


----------



## Embo78

I'm so sorry mrsmoo. I hope Thursdays scan gives you more answers :hugs:


----------



## cla

I'm so sorry mrsmoo xxxxx


----------



## buttons1

Sorry to hear your news mrsmoo good luck for thurs


----------



## DHime

MRSMOO - :hugs: I am hoping for all the best for you and your LO


----------



## jmandrews

Had my second Dr. appointment today :) heard the heart beat and she said it was in the 160s and sounded great! i love that part. she gave me a bunch of information and told me about a study that is taking place here in the U.S. on first time moms. The will ask me questions and take my blood over 3 visits. for participating i get a $50 gift card, 3 ultrasounds including a 3d ultrasound with pictures, a free car seat, and $100 valued gift at delivery. I thought that sounded awesome so i told her to sign me up. I can't wait for my next appointment!

Hope everyone is doing well. I'm sorry the hear about your new MrsMoo. You are in my prayers.


----------



## TTCinBC

That sounds great! What's the study for if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kissesandhugs

oh my gosh luckkkyyy!! I'd love that lol


----------



## Funkifairy

jmandrews said:


> Had my second Dr. appointment today :) heard the heart beat and she said it was in the 160s and sounded great! i love that part. she gave me a bunch of information and told me about a study that is taking place here in the U.S. on first time moms. The will ask me questions and take my blood over 3 visits. for participating i get a $50 gift card, 3 ultrasounds including a 3d ultrasound with pictures, a free car seat, and $100 valued gift at delivery. I thought that sounded awesome so i told her to sign me up. I can't wait for my next appointment!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. I'm sorry the hear about your new MrsMoo. You are in my prayers.



That is SO awesome, hun!! Well done you haha :) Sounds like a great deal! :kiss:


----------



## BrittasticTX

So sorry for your sad news msmoo :(

Oops, I have a good feeling about you. I've heard so much that a little bleeding in the first tri is normal. I am anxious for you, be sure to let us know first thing!

Jmandrews, I want in on that deal!! What state are you in?

My scan is in a few hours! Im exhausted at the end of this twelve hour shift but still excited! Im going to beg my ob gyn for some nausea medications, if he's nice and writes me a prescription my life is going to dramatically improve :D


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck Britt!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks so much Britt, I'll be sure to get on here and update as sooon as I can tomorrow. GL with you appointment later, hope they prescribe something for you. My nausea is gone :nope: hope it's not a bad sign xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Don't worry oops, i'm sure it will be back!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks MrsMoo! Lol xx


----------



## puppycat

Wish mine would sod off :sick:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck today Britt!


----------



## littlenibble

Don't stress too much about symptoms Oops. I was worried because I haven't had any morning sickness at all. My other symptoms have been very light as far as sore boobs and everything else. I get nauseated if I eat certain foods but that is it. I had an appointment last week with a scan and everything is going perfectly. A lack of symptoms doesn't always mean something is wrong.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Thanks everyone! I still have this gut feeling that I'm having twins... wishful thinking? I'm obsessively googling "missed twin" :dohh:


----------



## kissesandhugs

Oops My nausea tapered off around 8 weeks too! I love it lol


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you *littlenibble* and *kissesandhugs* always nice to have a bit of reassurance. I keep swinging between thinking about the fact the doctor said the amount I described wasn't considered bleeding but, "spotting" and that I've had absolutely no blood of any kind since, so it must be good, and thinking don't get your hopes up, as the scan might not be good news, though I know in my heart I love this baby already and if the scan was bad news I will be devastated no matter how much I try to prepare for the worst. One more sleep :happydance: roll on tomorrow morning!!xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Brittastic - will look forward to your scan results later, hopefully with 2 bubs in there! Hope you get your nausea meds.
Oops, i had about 5 days of nausea - no real m/s - and now it's gone again. The only consistent symptom i've had is tiredness.:shrug: I'm sure your little pip is doing brilliantly in there. What time's the scan tomorrow?


----------



## nelly boo

hi oops. did u have this with prev pregys? really hope thurs goes well for you? i dont know about u but im my 4th preggy due end july so in theory been through it all b4, yet it also feels like the first time-crazy!!!i still dont believe i am actually preggy till 1st scan! mayb try to keep busy till app - i know easier said than done physically and mentally!!! u got any dvd from santa to watch?gd luk hun x


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you so much *nicola* you're so kind. It's at 10am so once school run out the way (4 year old goes back to school tomorrow) will be time to go to hospital. Perfect timing really, no time to sit around worrying. I'll be on to update as soon as I can, whatever the outcome but really appreciate all of you thinking positively for me xx


----------



## oopsbaby

nelly boo said:


> hi oops. did u have this with prev pregys? really hope thurs goes well for you? i dont know about u but im my 4th preggy due end july so in theory been through it all b4, yet it also feels like the first time-crazy!!!i still dont believe i am actually preggy till 1st scan! mayb try to keep busy till app - i know easier said than done physically and mentally!!! u got any dvd from santa to watch?gd luk hun x

Nelly, the only pregnancy in which I have ever experienced any kind of bleeding or spotting, I unfortunately went on to miscarry, so never had this with any of my boys. When I miscarried though, I spotted, and it never stopped, it just got worse until I miscarried, this time, I spotted just once, and it went away and (so far) hasn't come back. Trying to keep positive but after last time, it's hard xx


----------



## nelly boo

i bet oops. i imagine nothin people say really helps. sooo glad u got early app. never thought id say this but thank god for school run eh!wot u gonna do this evening wen al is calm and quiet in ure place :>


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks Nelly :hugs: I'm going to snuggle up with my kindle, and try and disappear into my book until I fall asleep, then when I wake up, school run and then SCAN!! :) xx


----------



## nelly boo

sounds like a good plan. happy reading:> hope chat tomorow with great news x


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks so much Nelly xx


----------



## struth

Evening ladies - how are we all doing?

Oops - I'm looking forward to your news tomorrow. I have a good feeling x

AFM - my mw rang earlier. I was supposed to be seeing her for my booking appointment on Monday but she can't make it sooooo...it has been rearranged for tomorrow! She's coming here in the morning. I'm quite excited - my last mw appointment was a bit fraught (it was the day after a bad but inconclusive scan which went on a week later to be a mmc). I'm looking forward to a nice 'normal' appointment :happydance:


----------



## buttons1

good luck tomo oopps. i'm working tomo but will check in in the evening to see how you got on, fingers crossed it's good news for you. I think it is so positive that you have had no more bleeding i think it will be good news.


----------



## buttons1

UK ladies don't forget one born every minute is on at 9pm channel 4. It's brilliant i'm so excited. Good job i'm already pregnant or i'd be getting super broody right now


----------



## oopsbaby

Evening not going as planned, the wind is howling, and the rain is battering down... And I just can't relax :( soooo scared for tomorrow, all this waiting has been killing me, and now I'm starting to feel like, if it's bad news maybe I'd rather not know. Argh sorry for putting this on you ladies, I don't have anyone else to talk to, and even if I did, you ladies are the best at making me feel better. 11 and a half hours and I will know arrgghhh xx


----------



## struth

Oops - you WILL be fine. Think of the positives - you have nothing to indicate that anything is going wrong. Spotting is completely normal and the fact that it has stopped is great. Everything will be fine, I know it. 

Can you go and have a bath to chill out? Would that help? Anything to help you relax :hugs:


----------



## struth

buttons1 said:


> UK ladies don't forget one born every minute is on at 9pm channel 4. It's brilliant i'm so excited. Good job i'm already pregnant or i'd be getting super broody right now

Love it, love it, love it....!


----------



## nrm1984

Count me in! Great idea, this group is huge and Im sure itll be very helpful for all the moms to be, especially first timers, like me! 

Im 27 and my fiancee and I are due August 2. I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks, 6 days. Im just finishing up my first trimester (I hope!) and feeling much better. I cant wait to see my little bambino at the next ultrasound!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Welcome *nrm1984* and congrats :) xxx
*Struth* I take medication which makes me sleepy, so I will sleep soon, wouold love a bath all to myself (kids in bed) lol, but probably not safe on these tablets. Just going to get into bed, and if I can't concentrate on my book, will just take some deep breaths until I fall asleep xxx


----------



## legs333

Hi ladies! 

Welcome and congrats to all the newbies! :hugs: I hope you all have h&h pregnancies! 


Update on myself:
(Original EDD Aug. 7th, 2012) 
We had a scan at 8 wks. We saw the sac but there was nothing in it. We had a follow up scan yesterday and there's still nothing there :( We have one more scan and then we'll have to decide what to do from there... We're sad, but DH & I know, deep down, that we'll get our forever baby when it's truly meant to happen. 

PS I wanted to say thank you to puppycat for starting this wonderful thread! And for giving support to all these lovely ladies!


----------



## Embo78

Legs, again I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## pinklollipop

legs333 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the newbies! :hugs: I hope you all have h&h pregnancies!
> 
> 
> Update on myself:
> (Original EDD Aug. 7th, 2012)
> We had a scan at 8 wks. We saw the sac but there was nothing in it. We had a follow up scan yesterday and there's still nothing there :( We have one more scan and then we'll have to decide what to do from there... We're sad, but DH & I know, deep down, that we'll get our forever baby when it's truly meant to happen.
> 
> PS I wanted to say thank you to puppycat for starting this wonderful thread! And for giving support to all these lovely ladies!

sorry to hear that sweetie, I hope everything works out for you!:hug::hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Good luck oops xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Good luck oops xxx

Thank you hun, just getting my little men ready to face the weather. Then I'll be on my way xxx

Legs, I'm sorry you're going through this, I really hope everything still turns out well for you, I'll be thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## puppycat

I'm so sorry Legs :( how unfair life can be :hugs:

I will update newbies etc later when i get on my laptop. Doing it on my phone is a nightmare x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Come on oops.....update us!!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Lol MrsMoo. I just got back from the hospital. Baby Pip is PERFECT :) nice strong heartbeat beating away, and we saw its little arms and legs squirming about as well. I have a 14mm haematoma to the left of the pregnancy sac, which accounts for my bleeding, but as I haven't had anymore she thinks my body will probably just reabsorb it :happydance: :happydance: and I've attached Pips first photo. By scan measurements they have put me back a day, but not changing my tickers etc, as may change again at 12 week scan! Thank you all for your positive thoughts and for helping me through this far!!xxx
 



Attached Files:







Scan 8+.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## cla

Oops That's fantastic news Hun


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yay! Thats awesome hunny, such a clear picture as well! Go pip!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks ladies. *MrsMoo* I thought so too. I didn't think I'd see movement, or see arms and legs but I could. On the pic you can see one leg and foot sticking out, and the other roundy bit by the chin is the hand :) xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Wow, great pic oops. So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

That's excellent news :) :) so pleased for you mrs :) :)


----------



## puppycat

Fab news Oops. Lovely scan pic, bet you were on cloud 9 x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great pic oops! I love the lil foot stickin out, that is awesome! 

legs...I'm sorry for your news. Take care of yourselves and stay positive! :hugs:


----------



## PrincessJ

Brilliant news Oops, I'm a bit of a lurker on here and don't post very often but I read everyone's updates every day and I am so pleased it turned out well for you. Lovely scan photo!

Sorry about your news Legs, hope you are doing ok. 

PrincessJ x


----------



## jmandrews

TTCinBC said:


> That sounds great! What's the study for if you don't mind me asking?

The study is to find out why premature babies are born, why babies are born with low birth weight, and why women develop high blood pressure during pregnancy. they use first time moms only. The hope they can help women by finding out these causes. :) I really dont have to do much so im all for helping out.


----------



## jmandrews

BrittasticTX said:


> So sorry for your sad news msmoo :(
> 
> Oops, I have a good feeling about you. I've heard so much that a little bleeding in the first tri is normal. I am anxious for you, be sure to let us know first thing!
> 
> Jmandrews, I want in on that deal!! What state are you in?
> 
> My scan is in a few hours! Im exhausted at the end of this twelve hour shift but still excited! Im going to beg my ob gyn for some nausea medications, if he's nice and writes me a prescription my life is going to dramatically improve :D

I am in Indiana! you should ask your doctor about it. Schools all across the country are participating. they are expecting around 10,000 participants.


----------



## jmandrews

GREAT NEWS and such a cute pic!!!!!

YAY Last Day as a Prune!!!


----------



## nelly boo

wa hey that is just fantastic ooops.sooooooo pleased for u. god i forgotton how amazin scans are!!! bet relief isnt strong enough word. that great about bleeding to- wel no that its there but that shud sort self. bet u sleep well tonight:> have u got date nxt scan? did big brother know u goin scan today?


----------



## TTCinBC

That's a fantastic scan picture Opps! So glad baby is doing well!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks so much ladies. *Puppycat* yes defo on cloud nine, keep looking at my little piccy and melting lol. Nelly I will definitely sleep well tonight, as I tossed and turned most of last night, I bet I will sleep like a rock. My boys don't know about the baby yet. The youngest is too young to understand anyway, he's only 1 and a half, and the 4 year old, like all 4 year olds, is a blabbermouth and I'm not ready to tell everyone yet. Maybe after the 12 week scan :) am sure I will feel a bit better if I make it that far (I hope) xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

My 4 year old, Elliot said to me earlier 'is Edward in there?' and pointed to my belly. When i said no he said 'is it another baby?'. i said no, it's just fat (not telling yet for the same reason as you) he told me 'i know it is another baby mummy':blush:
Well what can you say to that?? Just hope he doesn't say that to anyone else yet! No idea how he knows as we don't mention anything while the kids are up, and don't say much yet anyway. He wasn't here when the midwife came and hasn't been to any appts with me at drs.:shrug:


----------



## buttons1

really pleased for you opps great news


----------



## MrsMoo72

Out of the mouths of babes Nicola haha! Weird how they just know?!


----------



## Bug222

such great news Oops- I had two subchorionic bleeds at just over 8 weeks.. they have both since reabsorbed and haven't caused any problems since.


----------



## tmr1234

Hi lady's hope you don't mind but can i join your group please?

I have been in a few now but never fitted in them.

A bit about me my name is Traci i am 27 and have got 2 boys now Rueben that is 7 and Lucas that is 2 this is our 3rd baby and would LOVE a girl. 
I am due 23rd July but we have our 12 week scan on Monday so find out what they put me at as i am sure i may be a bit over that as i am so big. 

can't wait to start to get to know you all and read about every 1s preg


----------



## Bug222

welcome tmr!


----------



## struth

Welcome tmr! I hope that you find that you fit in here. You must be looking forward to your scan - I want to sleep and wake up at 12 weeks! Keep us posted as to how you get on x

Oops - sorry I didn't get on here yesterday but I was thinking of you. So glad that all went well - great scan pic hon! You must be so relieved x x

I had my booking appointment yesterday - all went well. Just have to wait for my 12 week scan appointment now. I told the midwife that I was planning on going for a private reassurance scan and she suggested a company which is ran by two very high respected midwives. I rang them yesterday and they are half the price of the company I was going to go with :happydance: So....I'm hoping to book in for Monday or Tuesday. In fact I think I will call them to book now...


----------



## struth

....oooohh. I'm booked in for Monday at 12 noon! I really hope everything is okay. Keep your fingers crossed for me ladies x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Ooo how exciting Ruth! Can't wait to see your picture!!


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooo how exciting Ruth! Can't wait to see your picture!!

Thanks honey :hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Ooo how exciting Ruth! Can't wait to see your picture!!

What she said :happydance: xx


----------



## Embo78

Hey everyone! Had a scan today :) everything's perfect. I'm measuring one day ahead again 9+2!! Baby even did a wiggle for us :)
Here's the pic. It's really bad quality tho.

https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee484/embo-78/e11991f5.jpg


----------



## MrsMoo72

Yipee Embo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## oopsbaby

Awww Embo its a lovely picture. Hello babyyyy xx


----------



## Embo78

Thanks :) I can't quite believe its happening! I think this may be my rainbow !!


----------



## tmr1234

Struth~ Thanks i will do i can't wait just to see if there is just 1 in there every 1 keeps saying they think i am having 2 lol. I am going to book a sexing scan for 16 weeks can't wait.

Embo~ Yay for a scan i have felt like i have been waiting for ever for mine.


----------



## Funkifairy

Hey Everyone! Had my NT scan today and just thought I'd share some pics. We were so lucky and got some 3d ones as a freebie. The sonographer also thinks the baby is a girl :) She said she'd be very surprised if it wasn't but would guarantee until 15-16 weeks. So excited though!


----------



## jmandrews

I am super jealous of everyone who finds out the sex at 16 weeks!!! we aren't allowed to until 18-20! haha is anyone waiting until birth to find out? Hope everyone has a great day today! im off to work! yay for being a lime today!!!


----------



## kissesandhugs

I gotta wait until 22 weeks to find out gender!! :(


----------



## nicola ttc

Wow they are great pics funkifairy, did you have a feeling either way about bean being a boy/girl??

Em, sooo pleased for you. Turtle is your rainbow for sure.:hugs: 

struth, looking forward to seeing your scan pics on monday. I've been thinking about booking one of those. Didn't think to ask the midwife where to go but will now:thumbup:

Welcome tmr - will look forward to seeing your scan pics too. 23rd July is my 8 year old daughters birthday.:thumbup:


----------



## struth

Great scan pics ladies!!! It is amazing how quickly they develop isn't it? From 8 to 12 weeks the scans are so different.

Nicola - I didn't think to ask either to be honest. I just mentioned it to her that I was thinking about it and she asked me where I was going. Glad I did now! :thumbup: When are you thinking of going?


----------



## tmr1234

I can't eait to find out the sex i didn't realy care with my 2 boys but i have wanted to know from day 1 with this 1 as i realy realy want a girl this time. I did a gender maker test and it came up girl so i am hopping it is right.

I am sure i am feeling bubs move about in there i keep getting like a flutter where bubs is i can't rember how meany weeks i was with my last when i could feel him.


----------



## puppycat

jmandrews said:


> I am super jealous of everyone who finds out the sex at 16 weeks!!! we aren't allowed to until 18-20! haha is anyone waiting until birth to find out? Hope everyone has a great day today! im off to work! yay for being a lime today!!!

Yeh we'll be waiting until baby is born - we did with Laura too. I'm convinced we're having a girl anyway, I just don't think I can carry boys (like my mum) so if they told me boy at a scan I wouldn't believe them - at least at birth it's fairly undeniable!!!


----------



## puppycat

nrm1984 said:


> Count me in! Great idea, this group is huge and Im sure itll be very helpful for all the moms to be, especially first timers, like me!
> 
> Im 27 and my fiancee and I are due August 2. I had my first ultrasound at 6 weeks, 6 days. Im just finishing up my first trimester (I hope!) and feeling much better. I cant wait to see my little bambino at the next ultrasound!!

Have added you to the list :thumbup:



legs333 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Welcome and congrats to all the newbies! :hugs: I hope you all have h&h pregnancies!
> 
> 
> Update on myself:
> (Original EDD Aug. 7th, 2012)
> We had a scan at 8 wks. We saw the sac but there was nothing in it. We had a follow up scan yesterday and there's still nothing there :( We have one more scan and then we'll have to decide what to do from there... We're sad, but DH & I know, deep down, that we'll get our forever baby when it's truly meant to happen.
> 
> PS I wanted to say thank you to puppycat for starting this wonderful thread! And for giving support to all these lovely ladies!

Hi Legs

I didn't want to remove you from the list because you didn't specifically request it and you have a scan next week which could be good news :)

I hope you have some more news for us soon :hugs:



tmr1234 said:


> Hi lady's hope you don't mind but can i join your group please?
> 
> I have been in a few now but never fitted in them.
> 
> A bit about me my name is Traci i am 27 and have got 2 boys now Rueben that is 7 and Lucas that is 2 this is our 3rd baby and would LOVE a girl.
> I am due 23rd July but we have our 12 week scan on Monday so find out what they put me at as i am sure i may be a bit over that as i am so big.
> 
> can't wait to start to get to know you all and read about every 1s preg

Hi, added you to the list too hun :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome tmr :flower: Congrats on your BFP! 


Great scan pics ladies! Love seeing those lil bubs on the photos! :happydance:


----------



## cla

Lovely scan pics xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bug222

I wont be finding out the sex either... DH and I had actually already decided that we didn't want to know, then at my first prenatal appt I found out that you can't find out the sex in the city where I live unless you pay for a private extra scan.


----------



## Embo78

I'm already counting the weeks til my private gender scan. My oh didn't want to know but I do. He's backed down though cos I'm doing all the hard work!!


----------



## legs333

Thanks for the kind words puppycat! You can take me off the list though.
I wish I had better news, but it was confirmed with our scan yesterday that it's a blighted ovum :cry:


----------



## puppycat

legs333 said:


> Thanks for the kind words puppycat! You can take me off the list though.
> I wish I had better news, but it was confirmed with our scan yesterday that it's a blighted ovum :cry:

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## bunda

sorry to hear that, legs. :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Sorry to hear that Legs! I hope you'll be back here soon



We're finding out the gender. I kinda just left it up to my DH, and he wants to know. I tried with my DD and she had her legs closed so couldn't tell us much. Just feeling like because of that it just doesn't matter this time. Sooo left it up to him and he wants to. Won't know until 20weeks though and then we're having the 3D scan once I'm farther along too!


----------



## tmr1234

so sorry to hear that Legs I hope you wil be back to the preg borads soon with a sticky bean.


----------



## Funkifairy

At first I had a feeling it was a girl, then I thought it was a boy! Hubby has said girl all along and he's usually right. His sister is pregnant too (22 weeks) and he said she was having a girl and was right. Hopefully he is because I've grown attached to the idea of a mini-me, but I don't mind either way :) 

Respect for all those who can wait til birth to find out - I couldn't stand not knowing for that long! Lol :) 

Luckily I'm in Australia and you can pretty much have a scan whenever you want here. I'm back in the UK for my next scan though and that probably won't be until 20 weeks so that is when I'll find out gender for sure. 

Hope you're all OK ladies xo


----------



## lolalei3

:hi: everyone! can i join?
I just had my first scan today! we saw the heart beat and the picture was clear, i thought i was 8wks but they dated me at 7w1d! oh well back to blueberry! I'm from Western Australia and like Funkifairy said we can have scans whenever we want but just have to pay for them!
Due August 23rd! so excited!


----------



## Funkifairy

lolalei3 said:


> :hi: everyone! can i join?
> I just had my first scan today! we saw the heart beat and the picture was clear, i thought i was 8wks but they dated me at 7w1d! oh well back to blueberry! I'm from Western Australia and like Funkifairy said we can have scans whenever we want but just have to pay for them!
> Due August 23rd! so excited!

Welcome hon :) 

I managed to get my first 2 bulk billed but had to pay $120 for the NT one. Get half of that back from medicare though, not too bad! :) 
Congratulations on your pregnancy honey! x


----------



## nelly boo

blimey i cant wait to find out - i always think if theyre not sure then im not meant to know but havin had 3 boys so far that 3 rd leg always been clear!!!! thats amazin u find out at 16 wks, im 11 wks and not had 1st scan date through yet, or heard heartbeat - midwife dont do it till 14 wks!!!! think if dont here this wk will chase up. i think i feel baby fluterrin but may just b my imagination !!!


----------



## nelly boo

hey. ru gonna find out or keep as surprise?


----------



## nelly boo

hi tmr. good look with scan - hope all ok with number 3 :> have u told either of your boys ? r they goin with u see scan?
x


----------



## nelly boo

if it wiggled at u it must b happy:> sure nxt scan be clearer. pleased its all gd x


----------



## buttons1

Any of you ladies around 9 weeks fancy sharing a bump pic id like something to compare too I feel massive


----------



## bunda

I predict mine is going to be a boy. We BD right on my peak day and Y sperm are faster, so I think chances are it IS a boy.

Also (and less believable) I tarot reader told me I'd have a boy with bright blue eyes. Although OH has blue eyes, mine are brown (which is a dominant gene) so for me to have a blue eyed boy is not likely.

I'd actually rather have a girl. I understand girls better than boys (two sisters, no brothers) but I wouldn't be at all disappointed to have a boy.


----------



## oopsbaby

*buttons* just for you, my 9 week bump pic, just taken xx
 



Attached Files:







bump 9 weeks.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 10


----------



## puppycat

Mine at 8 plus 3 is the last post in my journal x


----------



## buttons1

Thanks oops lovely bump going on there have you told many ppl bet that's hard to hide

Yours is coming on well too puppy


----------



## tmr1234

nelly boo said:


> hi tmr. good look with scan - hope all ok with number 3 :> have u told either of your boys ? r they goin with u see scan?
> x

We have told the boys ES can not wait to get a new baby Lo is to young to understand yet. we are taking es as he realy wants to come but leveing Lo at MIL as he is a bit of a mad 1 so will not sit still when at the hospital.


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you buttons, haven't told many people at all. Still keeping it from family, due to the complicated circumstances. Hoping to be able to hide it til after 20 week scan so can reveal the sex, think my mum will take it better if it's a little person, rather than still an "it" if you know what I mean? I don't see my family much so it's easier for me to keep it from them, but my friends have started to guess lol xx


----------



## kissesandhugs

Aww puppy such a cute belly :) I'm 10 wks and got a little belly but it's all bloat


----------



## tmr1234

I wish i could still hide my Bump I am sure i am getting bigger by the day. I was looking back on pic's of when i was preg with my LO and i am as big as i was with him at 21+5. 

I am really sure i can feel bubs moving about it is happening more and more and when i have my droppler on and hear her/him move i can feel it right where he/she is. 

Has any 1 done the baking soda test? 
I do it every now and again and have always got girl no fizz at all i really can not wait to find out just so i can start panting the room. My ES said yesterday we will have to start to buy girl tops soon i said why and he said for our baby girl bless he so wants a sister.


----------



## nicola ttc

bunda said:


> I predict mine is going to be a boy. We BD right on my peak day and Y sperm are faster, so I think chances are it IS a boy.
> 
> Also (and less believable) I tarot reader told me I'd have a boy with bright blue eyes. Although OH has blue eyes, mine are brown (which is a dominant gene) so for me to have a blue eyed boy is not likely.
> 
> I'd actually rather have a girl. I understand girls better than boys (two sisters, no brothers) but I wouldn't be at all disappointed to have a boy.

I have dark brown hair and brown eyes too, oh is blonde with blue eyes. Our 4 year old Elliot has the most beautiful cornflower blue eyes and is blonde - so it's possible!!
I always thought i only wanted girls and when i found out elliot was a boy was really worried i wouldn't know what to do with a boy!!:haha:
Now, i think boys are more affectionate and loving and are also either happy or sad whereas girls swing from one to the other and back again stopping at every emotion on the way a hundred times a day!!:dohh:
Love them all to bits but definitely think boys are easier.:thumbup:
I'm thinking boy again for the same reason Bunda, although we did bd every day the week before too so may have been a little pink one waiting!!
Googled it the other day actually and 78% of people ttc using opk's had boys in the study i read...probably because they bd on o day!!

Oops thats a lovely bump pic. Will work out how to put phone pics on laptop and post one...i'm massive already. With the boys, i generally didn't show til 16-20 weeks....last time we told oh's parents the day Edward was born (32 weeks) so shows how small i was, only 2 mums at the school noticed. 
Either this is a pink bump or theres more than 1 in there!! Have my nt scan 7th feb so will fnd out then!! Early scan got cancelled and wouldn't rebook as i don't actually have any problems (just paranoid) and my mc's were before my boys.:growlmad:Glad i have no probs but desperate to see bean now!!


----------



## bounceyboo

hi, can i join too please my due date is aug 25th going by my midwife and doc, i had n early scan on friday n saw our little babys heartbeat, i cant wait until feb for my 13 week scan!:D


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome b/boo that is so cute you seen your bubs i have my 12 weeks scan in the morning i can not wait


----------



## lolalei3

Back to work tomorrow, not really looking forward to it. Will probably need to tell boss as there is a fair amount of heavy lifting and long hours, also a 45min commute there and back so might be nice to have an excuse for not being 100% up to par! 
Hope everyones well, tmr good luck for your scan tomorrow! how exciting! :happydance:


----------



## bunda

being at work makes the time draaaaaaag by. I'm also often quite wooly-headed and no one knows why. I'm nibbling crackers all day, so they probably think I'm some sort of food addict. 

Since your job involves heavy lifting, you'll probably have to tell sooner rather than later. I don't know how I'm going to break the news to my boss - or when.


----------



## puppycat

Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Mine's a week Wednesday and i really hope they find something because it'll make me feel like this constant bloody sickness is worth it!


----------



## struth

Evening ladies :wave: Welcome to the new ladies!! Glad you have found us. 

Puppy - I know exactly how you feel. Can I ask what sickness pills you have? Did you get them from the dr? I think I might need to get some if this carries on.

Tmr - good luck tomorrow honey. 

I have got my scan tomorrow too - I'm nervous as I had a mmc in August at about this stage in my pregnancy. I'm hoping for a nice strong heartbeat tomorrow.

Oh - and I'm loving the bumps!!


----------



## puppycat

Yes sure, Dr prescribed Cyclizine. I can take up to 3 in a day. They have helped a lot but i now know what smells to avoid so that helps too! Lol


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys how is every 1 doing. TODAY is the day i can not wait i just want to see that there is ONLY 1 in there! i don't know what i will do if thereis 2 may be run and hid lol. only about 3hr30 ish to go yay!!!!


----------



## buttons1

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys how is every 1 doing. TODAY is the day i can not wait i just want to see that there is ONLY 1 in there! i don't know what i will do if thereis 2 may be run and hid lol. only about 3hr30 ish to go yay!!!!

Good luck for your scan keep us updated.


----------



## buttons1

Happy 9 weeks to me. I'm going to try to attempt to get through to the midwife again


----------



## cla

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys how is every 1 doing. TODAY is the day i can not wait i just want to see that there is ONLY 1 in there! i don't know what i will do if thereis 2 may be run and hid lol. only about 3hr30 ish to go yay!!!!

Good luck hun xxxxx


----------



## buttons1

Finally got through to midwife got my booking in appointment on 24th I'll be 11 weeks she is sending my referral off for scan today though so my late appointment won't hold it up. Hopefully it will come through by early next week


----------



## oopsbaby

Happy 9 weeks buttons!! Glad they're not holding up your scan :) I'm still waiting for mine to come through. It's going to be so exciting to have a date :D xx


----------



## bounceyboo

best of luck with ur scan hun,i had to go home sick from work today think ive a tummy bug on top on ms, havent slept in 2days n feel like crap :nope:


----------



## lolalei3

Struth and tmr where are those scan pics?? make sure they put it on cd for you or at least let you take a pic of the screen! Hope all went well 

Bounceyboo i almost took off early at work today too but thought i better not as it was only the first day back!! :haha:

Whats everyones views on telling work this early? I'm not high risk am healthy normal weight and have seen bean and heartbeat should i just tell?? :shrug:


----------



## oopsbaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: \\:D/ \\:D/ \\:D/ got my scan date 26th Jan!!! Yippeee!! Can't wait!! xx


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys not long got back but had to have a sleep as i was so tierd it was lovley to see bubs but as soon as she tryed to look at him/her it fliped on to its side with the bum sticking out lol. I am 12+4 today not 12 yay and just booked for my sex scan at 16 week on 5th feb. We did get pics but there not the best i will uploads them when i have had some food in my belly.


----------



## oopsbaby

Lol tmr! Naughty baby mooning mummy. Glad you got put forward instead of back and bubba is fit and well :) look forward to your gender scan xx


----------



## buttons1

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys not long got back but had to have a sleep as i was so tierd it was lovley to see bubs but as soon as she tryed to look at him/her it fliped on to its side with the bum sticking out lol. I am 12+4 today not 12 yay and just booked for my sex scan at 16 week on 5th feb. We did get pics but there not the best i will uploads them when i have had some food in my belly.

Glad it went well. Wow not long till you find out the sex. Is that a private scan?


----------



## tmr1234

Yes it is a private scan £75 for gender 3d black and white and a 4d coloured scan i think. Just need to find out how to get there i don't know chester that well and it is right in the middle lol.

3 weeks and 5 days to wait:happydance: but as soon as i seen bubs i said it is a boy so hopfully i will be wrong


----------



## struth

Happy 9 weeks buttons!

Great news about your scan date Oops - I'm waiting for mine to come through too. Can't wait to have a date. 

Tmr - great news that the scan went well. 

And..... ours did too! Baby was measuring 8w4d and had a lovely strong heartbeat! Managed to get a pic of the screen (had to have a vaginal scan as my bladder wasn't full enough and they didn't have a printer on that machine). Anyway, all looking good :thumbup: So relieved!!!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-01-09115954.jpg


----------



## tmr1234

Pics of my LO not the best but bubs wouldnt turn
 



Attached Files:







DSC01530.JPG
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2









DSC01531.JPG
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## cla

Lovely scan pics ladies xxxxx


----------



## Torz

Lovely scan pics ladies, hope you are all feeling well.

I havent been on in a while due to the dreaded all day MS, shear exhaustion & greaving for my BIL who died new years day.

I'm feeling much better today, i hope it lasts & its not just a break. I've got my first MW appointment on wednesday, i cant wait & hopefully scan date will come through pritty quick after that.


----------



## lolalei3

Struth and tmr those scan pics are precious! :kiss:

ahhh telling boss tomorrow!!.....:wacko:


----------



## KozmikKitten

great scan pics ladies! Love coming on and seeing those! :thumbup:

torz, sorry to hear of your BIL. Hope you and fam are hanging in there! :hugs:


----------



## BrittasticTX

I haven't had much of a chance to post but I have been reading! So happy to see all the happy babies and healthy mommas! 

I went to my reproductive doctor on Thursday. I told him I am sick ALL THE TIME

He said that morning sickness is really just psychological. Its usually triggered by people. I don't need medication, I just need to figure out the people who are making me sick and stay away from him. I gave him my best "you're an idiot" stare! I am so glad that I am done with him and moving on to another OB GYN next week! A doc I work with in the ER wrote me a prescription for Zofran and it has made all the difference in the world! I have never felt so terrible for so long, I literally lost about 5 pounds in two weeks and cried every day before work. So grateful for the miracle of modern medicine! 

Anyway, the scan went well. Doc didn't take the time to point out the heartbeat or explain anything to us, just said it looks healthy. Here's a picture of our little ducky at about 8 weeks :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







US8wks.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab scan pictures girls, so happy for you all xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Lovely scan pics ladies - so pleased everythoing is looking good for all of you!
Torz, sorry to hear about your BIL thats really sad. Grief makes you feel exhausted without all day MS too - hope you stay feeling better!:hugs:
Brittastic, that Dr sounds like an idiot to me. What kind of Dr dealing with pregnant women says MS is psychological????:grr:
Oops great news you got your scan date through. Mines 7th Feb and i can't wait.:happydance:
Hope all you other lovely Summer Sunbeams ladies are feeling well and not suffering too much.
Off to get the kidlets now.:hi:


----------



## puppycat

Awesome scan pics ladies. 9 days until my scan and seriously the amount of people who keep asking if i'm having twins!!! Eek! I keep dreaming it too. I neeeeed to know! lol


----------



## jmandrews

haha i have had a scan and everyone is still convinced im having twins!!! even though there is only one baby in the picture.


----------



## puppycat

I had one at just about 5 weeks, scan dr said measuring just a smidge under, but there was only one.
A lot of people have said its very easy to miss at that early stage. Scary!


----------



## oopsbaby

*jmandrews*, same. My best friend is convinced I'm too big to be just 9 weeks and only one baby, but the sonographer was pretty thorough, I don't think she missed one lol! Beautiful scan pictures ladies, growing some beautiful bubbas!! *MrsMoo*, I am so hoping you have some good news from your scan on Thursday I am still keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## struth

Likewise MrsMoo - I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## jmandrews

haha i just hope i dont have one hiding... although im pretty sure there is just one because i even heard the heartbeat and there was only one. :)


----------



## tryinforfirst

how are you ladies feeling ? ive been having nausea all day everyday, ive only gotten sick a few times. any tricks to help with the nausea. ima bout crackerd out :)


----------



## tmr1234

Oops~ Congrats on your scan date

Torz~ So sorry about your BIL.

Lolalei~ Good luck telling your boss. I am so happy i work for my self i don't have to answer to any one lol.

Brittastic~ Is that doc for real M/s is not "just psychological" It is due to hormones you can tell it is a man saying that.

Puppycat~ I got the is there 2 in there ALL the time as i started showing at 6 weeks and it just keeps getting bigger. Good luck for your scan.

jmandrews~ My FIL said i am still sure there is 2 the other just must be hiding lol But this joke is becoming a bit old now as he has said it with both my other 2.

Tryinforfirst~ I was really sick all day and night up to 8 weeks now i still get the sick felling at night or if i need sleep. I drank cold fizzy pop and just ate what i felt like and it seemed to help a tiny little bit.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Thanks girls but i'm pretty sure there's nothing going on in there, i've kinda accepted it now...


----------



## jmandrews

Haha well I had crazy dream last night that my cousin (who had a baby girl two months ago) was still pregnant and went into labo and found out there was another baby hidden the whole time and it was a boy! Oh geez! I wonder if this i's really about me!


----------



## BrittasticTX

MrsMoo I sure hope you're wrong! I can't imagine being in your place right now, I am praying for you. 

Tryingforfirst, if your doctor won't give you Zofran, try B6 supplements and ginger, they are both all natural and good for nausea.


----------



## PrincessJ

YEY! I'm a prune!!


----------



## Torz

I've got my first MW appointment at 10am, why why why did i agree to an appointment so early, i feel awful.


----------



## buttons1

Hope it goes ok torz


----------



## struth

Torz said:


> I've got my first MW appointment at 10am, why why why did i agree to an appointment so early, i feel awful.

Happy 10 weeks! And I hope you enjoy your mw appointment. Sorry to hear that you are not feeling good honey. 

My ms seems to have got better recently - I'm still as sick as I was in the evening but I'm better in the mornings. This works for work but it means that OH gets all the bad bits! He's trying to be so helpful - well on a practical level he is doing more around the house as I just can't do it at the moment but he's being a typical bloke on an emotional level! Sometimes you just need a hug between episodes of throwing up, you know!


----------



## oopsbaby

Well I have stopped worrying as much as I was, my MS has calmed down LOTS, rarely ever feel nauseous and am not being sick at all, though my appetite has yet to return, but that's normal for me when pregnant. Still no more pain or bleeding so hoping that haematoma gets smaller, and eventually disappears altogether. The biggest problem in my life at the moment, is the hormones really lol, keep bursting into tears over silly things lol. Worse than ever, though I've always been prone to crying when pregnant. Quick question, has anyone noticed their dreams changing since they conceived? I normally don't really remember dreams unless they're particularly bad/good, but since I got pregnant I keep having really vivid, and clear dreams, about nothing. Just odd things, example, yesterday I dreamt that doctors had invented a new jab for kids to make them immune to most common childhood illnesses, by exposing them to things that we mums don't allow our children to "play" with now. When I asked what the vaccine contained, they told me soil, plant extracts, soap (WTF?!) and other things... I asked the receptionist if she knew of any allergies since the jab was supposed to contain so many things and she went to ask and then I woke up :wacko: lmao. These types of random, but really vivid and rememberable dreams have happened almost every night since I've been pregnant. To the point one of the dreams had children in it, and I can tell you exactly what they were wearing, and what they look like and I (to my knowlegde) have never set eyes on these kids before! LOL xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Happy 10 weeks Princess and Torz!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Oops i have really vivid dreams too. Last night i dreamt i was going to a wedding but the people driving (who i do know IRL) took so long faffing around that we completely missed it all.


----------



## apple_20

hey guys not spoken for a while- been uba busy at work. look im a prune!! (how often do i get to say that?) it doesnt feel that long ago i wrote about being 6 weeks. it is starting to fly now.
i think next week i may tell my boss- (as i work in a school where children do hit out and i think she needs to know to keep me safe) but im scared!!

also i dont want to jinx it but i havent thrown up... at all.... the whole ten weeks?
is that a lucky escape or is it quite common?

anyway congrats all you guys who have had scans and my fingers are crossed for those waiting for news x


----------



## kissesandhugs

apple_20 said:


> hey guys not spoken for a while- been uba busy at work. look im a prune!! (how often do i get to say that?) it doesnt feel that long ago i wrote about being 6 weeks. it is starting to fly now.
> i think next week i may tell my boss- (as i work in a school where children do hit out and i think she needs to know to keep me safe) but im scared!!
> 
> also i dont want to jinx it but i havent thrown up... at all.... the whole ten weeks?
> is that a lucky escape or is it quite common?
> 
> anyway congrats all you guys who have had scans and my fingers are crossed for those waiting for news x


Quite common and very lucky lol!! Weeks 6-8 I was throwing up at LEAST once a day and sometimes more. I'm a prune too hun! Even though I think it looks like a rock :haha: and you're so right about it flying by!!! It's crazy I feel like I was just 5 weeks!!


----------



## puppycat

oooooooh you lucky so and so! lol

I still throw up now! Meh.


----------



## Bug222

I never used to remember my dreams at all... now almost every night I am dreaming about something strange. 

blah.. i am STILL throwing up almost every day... it can stop anytime now!!! lol


----------



## puppycat

bounceyboo said:


> hi, can i join too please my due date is aug 25th going by my midwife and doc, i had n early scan on friday n saw our little babys heartbeat, i cant wait until feb for my 13 week scan!:D

Hey, bit slow but you've been added now. Haven't been on laptop much - just sleeping and throwing up mostly. lol



lolalei3 said:


> :hi: everyone! can i join?
> I just had my first scan today! we saw the heart beat and the picture was clear, i thought i was 8wks but they dated me at 7w1d! oh well back to blueberry! I'm from Western Australia and like Funkifairy said we can have scans whenever we want but just have to pay for them!
> Due August 23rd! so excited!

Added too :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hey Puppy can you change my due date to the 4th whenever you get a chance? Thanks hun! :flower:


----------



## puppycat

kissesandhugs said:


> Hey Puppy can you change my due date to the 4th whenever you get a chance? Thanks hun! :flower:

Done :thumbup:


----------



## KozmikKitten

happy 10 wks apple! 
I have only been sick one time during this whole 10 weeks. I'd say we are lucky!


----------



## apple_20

Thanks guys- i agree it looks like a rock but im not sure i want to be a rock.

I know im very lucky. im wondering i'm not someone who ever easily throws up even when i feel really sick for example pre-bean days if i drank to much i would feel really sick but never throw up?
the people who had ms bad- did you throw up quite easily pre-bean e.g. when ill?
and if your lucky like me do you think we are just the hardcore?


----------



## Torz

So i went to see my MW for the first time today, just general form filling, weight, height & bloods done. Anyway, i gave MW date of last AF & she worked out my EDD as 11th Aug & not the 8th like all the EDD calculators i have used, how can she work it out a whole 3 days later???

I'm sure it will change again when i've had my scan on 25th Jan :) i cant wait.


----------



## jmandrews

apple_20 said:


> hey guys not spoken for a while- been uba busy at work. look im a prune!! (how often do i get to say that?) it doesnt feel that long ago i wrote about being 6 weeks. it is starting to fly now.
> i think next week i may tell my boss- (as i work in a school where children do hit out and i think she needs to know to keep me safe) but im scared!!
> 
> also i dont want to jinx it but i havent thrown up... at all.... the whole ten weeks?
> is that a lucky escape or is it quite common?
> 
> anyway congrats all you guys who have had scans and my fingers are crossed for those waiting for news x

i haven't been sick either :) i think we are the lucky ones. i am just nauseas off and on. I through up after drinking too much almost every time. I easily throw up. i dont think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## janine0187

So how is everyone doing? I am 8+4 today. Flying... lol So only 3 more days and I am 9 weeks! :O WOW! :baby: I am able to get a private scan at 12/13 weeks. Depends on how much it is and I might do it. Good to have I guess as 20 weeks is ages away!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Janine! yay for almost being 9 weeks! thats awesome you can have a scan then! enjoy it! i had one at 8 weeks and it was amazing. I wont have another until 18 or 20. I can't wait! good to hear from you :)


----------



## jmandrews

I have my first appointment with my doctor tomorrow. I can't wait! My other appointments were with nurses. i found out on monday that I have a UTI :( I had no symptoms and had no idea. They found it because of the urine test they did at my last appointment. They put me on anti-biotics so i hope it has cleared up by tomorrow. I'll probably find out when my next ultrasound will be so we can find out the gender. They told me between 18 & 20 weeks! i can't wait!


----------



## tmr1234

Oops~ Glad you are feeling better my dreams have become more vivd i dremet the dh was trying to kill me the outher night lol.

Apple~ Congrats on being a prune. I didn't get ms with my ds2 with this 1 i was beeing sick from 4 weeks untill about 8 weeks and still feel sick when i have ate some thing baby did not want me to eat.

Torz~ I worked out the 25th of July but mw put me at 23rd but scan moved me to 19th. I am not sure how they work it out with there little disc things.

Pup~ Can you change my dd to 19th please

A.F.U
We are in 2nd tri yay!! 13 weeks feels soooo good just need to get to 16 weeks for gender scan.


----------



## nicola ttc

apple_20 said:


> Thanks guys- i agree it looks like a rock but im not sure i want to be a rock.
> 
> I know im very lucky. im wondering i'm not someone who ever easily throws up even when i feel really sick for example pre-bean days if i drank to much i would feel really sick but never throw up?
> the people who had ms bad- did you throw up quite easily pre-bean e.g. when ill?
> and if your lucky like me do you think we are just the hardcore?

lml (x_x) lml I like the hardcore theory.:rofl:

I never got sick from pre bean drinking either and i did like a drink or 2 when i went out :blush:

Torz - My midwife got me to tell her the date i'm due because the dates on her wheel are so small and close together she couldn't tell which of 4 dates it was. I gave her date of 40 weeks from first day of LMP. Think that'll be right...:shrug: Scan will give you a date anyway - when is your scan?

Tmr - 13 weeks, yay!:happydance: 

I think we're all desperate to get past first tri especially the PAL girls - may be able to breath again then!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks all of the girls who replied about your dreams, glad I'm not the only one, but how strange, wonder what causes them?

Apple, I was never sick much before I fell pregnant, never had Ms in any of my other pregnancies, except the one in which I miscarried, and even when I'm ill with a tummy bug or something I will avoid being sick at all costs, but with Ms I just couldn't. I wasn't sick often, mostly just horribly nauseous, and I was scared when it first went away, now I'm just relieved lol xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Still in limbo - scan today showed sac has grown fro 11mm to 17mmbut still empty. Gotta be over 25mm, top growing or shrink for them to diagnose BO. I've accepted it now and i'm just sick of people poking my uterus about haha!!

Good to hear you guys are all doing well! Embrace the ms - it means your bean is thriving!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i'll be glad when first tri is done with!

I too was never sick, always held it in and rarely got sick tbh. MS has hit me like a ton of bricks, so fed up of being sick! Not nice.


----------



## nicola ttc

Can we eat Scampi?:shrug:


----------



## puppycat

I did about 3 days ago :)


----------



## littlenibble

Ok girls. My husband may need to take away my money. I got an email from Amazon.com today about price cuts on baby swings and bought my first baby item. I knew we wanted the Fisher Price My Little Lamb swing and they are usually $170. The exact same swing was $99 on Amazon today. I figured I wouldn't get something so expensive from my baby showers and almost 50% off seemed like a huge deal. Oh well, only 11 weeks and my baby now has a swing!


----------



## lolalei3

Mrsmoo sorry to hear hon, but good to hear your doing ok :hugs:

Oops so good you have passed the ms! im the same, only got it bad wk 6 to 7!

Puppycat sorry you weren't as lucky! hope it passes soon!

tmr wow 13weeks! bet it feels great! although doesn't sound like we will ever stop wanting to get to the 'next' milestone! 

Nicola whats scampi??:haha:

afm I have a Raspberry!! :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

tmr happy 13 weeks! awesome progress!

lola! happy 8 wks! Raspberry was a very important leap for me, too! happy day!


----------



## struth

Mrs Moo - oh dear. I really feel for you - it must be a real torment not knowing either way and having nothing conclusive yet. I wish there was something I could do. Sending you lots of big hugs :hugs:

As for the sickness - I threw up on the floor this morning! Metres from the loo but I had no warning whatsoever. I seem to have developed an aversion to my deodorant and had just put it on when...projectile vomit!! Lovely. As for the hardcore theory - I love it but it doesn't seem to hold true with me - I'm never sick usually. I kind of figured that I might struggle with ms though as I used to feel sick when taking my pill and it is the same hormone isn't it?! Hey ho - hopefully the fog will lift soon! 

Tmr - happy 13 weeks! and lola - welcome to the raspberry! 

Oh Oops - dreams - yes!!! Funnily enough I can't remember any now but I'm doing lots of dreaming, really odd ones that you wake up and think "what was all that about?!" I'll try to remember some and let you know. I think I'm have anxious dreams too...

Scampi is a difficult one as it is made differently all over the place. Some places use lobster whereas others just use white fish. I'm not sure about that one - I guess it depends what it is made from...?


----------



## Torz

nicola ttc said:


> Torz - My midwife got me to tell her the date i'm due because the dates on her wheel are so small and close together she couldn't tell which of 4 dates it was. I gave her date of 40 weeks from first day of LMP. Think that'll be right...:shrug: Scan will give you a date anyway - when is your scan?

23rd Jan, MW faxed paper work off & phoned straight away to get apt as i'm all ready 10 weeks. I cant wait but so nervous, i only took the prenatal vitamins for a couple of weeks because once MS kicked in the smell, taste & size of them made me just throw them back up. I've started taking them since i've been feeling better but i now feel selfish for not making myself take them all the way through.

My all day MS is back :( i dont feel totally wiped out like before but obviously the nausia is not good. Felt soo sorry for my LO this morning, he couldnt stop watching me bent over the toilet bowl & he was gipping watching me.


----------



## tmr1234

Mrsmoo~ So sorry you are goinh through all that.

lalalei~ I am so happy to be at 13 weeks but sad in a way as i think it went fast and this is the last baby i am going to have. Happy 8 weeks


----------



## buttons1

Got my scan date ladies sat 28th 

Only took 3 days impressive


----------



## nicola ttc

lolalei -https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scampi
I had to look it up :rofl: Always assumed it was just a little sea creature like a prawn(shrimp to you!!) called a scampi. :dohh: Yay for your raspberry!

Puppy, Struth and Torz - sorry m/s is still bad for you, not for long now though. hopefully!!
Torz, don't beat yourself up about when you weren't able to take the prenatals, lots of people don't even bother so just feel good that you're trying and the times you have been able to keep them down!

Oops glad to hear you're feeling better.:happydance:

Little Nibble - what else were you to do but buy?? Too good a saving to pass up and you'd only have regretted it if you didn't get it and ended up paying full price. :thumbup:

Buttons - glad you got scan date through. Will be watching out for the pics.:happydance:

Ooohh Pup only a week to go til your scan! How you feeling about it now? Hope you're feeling a bit more positive. I'm sure Poppy will be happy and snug in there for you to see.:hugs:


----------



## buttons1

I just realised my due date with dd was 28th jan now 2 years on we are seeing her sibling for the first time on that date :cloud9:


----------



## nicola ttc

My scan is Feb 7th - I'll be 13 weeks. Was booked nearly 2 weeks ago and that was the first date available (not at school run times!!) 
Can't wait. Really nervous but kinda excited too. I'm hoping that as i'll be a bit further along i'll be able to see lots on the scan!! (hoping we'll be able to see if it's a pink or blue one too....)


----------



## nicola ttc

Ahh Buttons, that's lovely. :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Hey :) MS not as bad, smells still get me but as long as they stay away i'm ok :)

Yeh 6 days, 5 when I wake up! lol. Getting a bit excited but hope that doesn't bite me in the ass!


----------



## nicola ttc

Haha i count things by how many sleeps too.:haha:


----------



## janine0187

How is everyone today? Any bumps yet? I still dont get morning sickness which I am quite happy about but I do get this feeling of sick in my throat Not bad though. :) It can stay like that.


----------



## puppycat

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I just found Poppy's HB on the doppler. Oh my word i'm elated. :cloud9:

Poppy's alive!! :happydance:

I didn't go looking for any more than that one! Lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

awesome puppy! I just bought a doppler last night and waiting for it to come in the mail now!


----------



## puppycat

Oh its so amazing hun :)


----------



## Bug222

I love listening on the doppler... best sound ever!!!


----------



## jmandrews

yay! i only have two more weeks left in the 1st tri!!! I had a doctor appointment today. Today was the first time ive seen my doctor. I love my doctor she is awesome. Heart the heart again. it was in the 160s :) i love that part. We schedule our next ultrasound to find out the gender for March 8! I am so excited and can hardly wait!


----------



## TTCinBC

That's so exciting Puppy!! Still unsure on whether I want to rent a doppler or not. 

Had out first appointment with our new prenatal doctor. (mine doesn't do prenatal, but staying in the same doctors office!) She gave me a prescription for diclectin. Wasn't sure about it at first, but finally picked it up tonight as I started thowing up today, and wow, it works wonders. Was able to eat a normal meal tonight. Haven't done that in weeks! DH was relieved to see me eat.

And sooo excited! We have our first ultrasound on tuesday. Doctor offered one, so we took it and the called yesterday to book for this coming tuesday. Never had an early scan with my DD, so am VERY excited!! 

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## kaybri2012

I have my 2nd appt tomorrow. Not sure if I will have an u/s or not. I would like one, of course. All I know is I hope things are healthy. I have been feeling like death this week. Morning sickness is sooo bad and lasts all day. :(


----------



## TTCinBC

kaybri2012 said:


> I have my 2nd appt tomorrow. Not sure if I will have an u/s or not. I would like one, of course. All I know is I hope things are healthy. I have been feeling like death this week. Morning sickness is sooo bad and lasts all day. :(

Maybe ask about getting something to help with the sickness? My doctor prescribed me Diclectin. Don't know what it's called else where. It's helped me


----------



## tmr1234

Buttons~ Yay for your scan date not long until the 28th.

Little nibble~ I keep looking at things then looking at other things i think my DH would have a melt down if i start now. But he can not say no after the gender scan at lest we will know what we have to buy then.

Janine~ I have a bump have done sins 6 weeks kept getting asked at school yesterday when am i due and when i said i was only 13 weeks they looked at me like i didn't know what i was talking about lol.

Pup~ Yay on finding the HB it is the best sound ever i have to have a go with the droppler every morning just to make my day a bit more happy.

Jmandrews~ Yay on booking a gender scan the 8th march is my birthday.

TTCinBC~ Glad you have got some thing to help. I still can not eat a full meal but getting there and not been sick sins 8 weeks ish.

Kay~ Good luck on your appt.


----------



## akblaze

August 13th!!! :happydance:

Congrats to everyone on their :bfp:!!!


----------



## akblaze

How does everyone on here that has one like the doppler!? I go in to my OB every two weeks but am dying to hear the heart beat! My OB didn't check today to see if we could hear it so I have to wait two more weeks and then I'll for sure ask to hear it!!


----------



## puppycat

If u can find it then its great reassurance, if not its the biggest worry. lol


----------



## CarliCareBear

i haven't found the heartbeat on my doppler but it doesn't worry me too much since i've seen seen it flutter on an ultrasound. i also have a tilted uterus which probably doesn't help. if you're a worry wart the dopplers probably not for you. as long as you can keep your fears in check it's awesome!


----------



## bounceyboo

hey girls hope you are all going good today, quick question, what dopplers are ye using to hear the baby?


----------



## oopsbaby

I have the Hi-bebe bt200 LCD doppler, I haven't heard Pip's heartbeat on it yet, but I heard my DS heartbeat at 7+4 (by a total fluke) and couldn't find it again til 12 weeks, so not worrying too much this time. I wish I could find it because I so want to hear it, but I do hear "movement" in there so I think Pip is just like DS and kicking away from doppler. With my DS we used to hear his heartbeat then we'd hear "kick" and it would be gone lol. When he got too big to hide from doppler, he would wriggle like a mad thing when we used it (or when MW did) and his heartrate would go mad. MW would have to wait for him to calm down before she could get an accurate heartrate. So glad you found Poppy's hb Puppycat!!! :D xxx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Wow oops - how are you at 10 weeks already??!! Congrats girl xx


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Wow oops - how are you at 10 weeks already??!! Congrats girl xx

Thanks so much sweetie. It certainly does seem to be flying by since I've known about baby since 8dpo!! Less that 2 weeks til 12 week scan now, excited to see Pip again. Hope you're holding up okay hun, I think of you often xxx


----------



## PrincessJ

I can't resist any longer and have ordered an Angelsounds Doppler from Amazon! They had a good deal on, get the gel, recording cable and a CD free with the monitor so I just HAD to have it!

Can't wait till it comes!


----------



## puppycat

I don't know what my doppler is as I lent it to my friend and haven't collected it yet but I have been using my neighbours Angelsounds one. 

Double figures now Oops!!


----------



## struth

Happy 10 weeks Oops!

My doppler arrived yesterday - I've got the Sonoline B one. I had a little listen earlier but of course I am way too early to hear anything other my own heartbeat and lots of swooshes! I will try and leave it a few days and try again. 

I think the other ladies are right - if you are inclined to worry if you don't hear it then it probably isn't a good idea. However, if you are realistic and realise that might not hear it and that doesn't necessarily mean anything is wrong then they are okay. I'm just looking forward to hearing it soon x


----------



## BayleighPaws

Hi guys; is it too late to join this thread? I'm due (unofficially) August 29th.  I'm a first timer!


----------



## puppycat

BayleighPaws said:


> Hi guys; is it too late to join this thread? I'm due (unofficially) August 29th.  I'm a first timer!

Not at all :) welcome and have added you to the front page!


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome bayleigh! congrats on your BFP!


----------



## tmr1234

welcome bayleigh congarts on your BFP!

I have a jumper droppler i love it


----------



## Allyson11

My due date has changed from 15th July to 8th August


----------



## puppycat

Allyson11 said:


> My due date has changed from 15th July to 8th August

All changed :)

Must have been a shock hun?


----------



## oopsbaby

Welcome *Bayleigh* :) xx
Thanks *Struth*, and *Puppycat*, can't believe I'm 10 weeks. Seems to be going quickly at the moment xx
*Allyson*, wow that's a big jump! Must have been a surprise xx Edit: I've just read your journal and realised, you have irregular cycles so you were expecting them to change your due date :) happy 10 weeks xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies. Am a very happy bunny this morning. :bunny:Got my Angelsounds doppler yesterday and couldn't find hb. Planned to put it away for a few days tiol trying again but am faaaar too impatient for that. Tried again this morning and there was beans hb galloping away!!:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: Bean is fine!!
Now just need a plan to stop paranoia kicking in if i can't find it tomorrow:blush:

Welcome Bayleigh, congratulations on your BFP.:hi:
Happy 10 weeks for yesterday Oops!!double digits, yay!! Me too Tuesday.:happydance:
PrincessJ thats the deal i got too. Couldn't resist.:blush:

How is everyone today?


----------



## puppycat

Just lost my breakfast down the sink, couldnt get any further than the kitchen :(


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> Just lost my breakfast down the sink, couldnt get any further than the kitchen :(

Oh Puppy - what a nightmare. I'm so sorry that you are suffering. 

I seem to be having a morning off the nausea - I'm so relieved! I've got so much done this morning - it makes such a difference. I would love this to be the beginning of the end of the nausea but I'm not going to get carried away just in case x



nicola ttc said:


> Morning ladies. Am a very happy bunny this morning. :bunny:Got my Angelsounds doppler yesterday and couldn't find hb. Planned to put it away for a few days tiol trying again but am faaaar too impatient for that. Tried again this morning and there was beans hb galloping away!!:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee: Bean is fine!!
> Now just need a plan to stop paranoia kicking in if i can't find it tomorrow:blush:
> 
> Welcome Bayleigh, congratulations on your BFP.:hi:
> Happy 10 weeks for yesterday Oops!!double digits, yay!! Me too Tuesday.:happydance:
> PrincessJ thats the deal i got too. Couldn't resist.:blush:
> 
> How is everyone today?

Wow! That is amazing. I got mine the other day and I said that I wasn't going to open it for a week. I caved and opened it yesterday - I haven't found it yet but I'm not getting worried as I know that I am so early. I will probably check every few days and will hear it soon hopefully x


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Struth, good luck with your doppler!! I've been hugely paranoid about mmc so was a massive relief. took a while to find though:haha:
Puppy sorry you are suffering again. Are the tablets not working now?:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

I was just discussing this with a friend nicola because the dr told me to only take them when needed so i seem to have a lot of good or bad days. The good being the day after i've taken the tabs so i possibly need to just take them constantly which is not what she advised but then she's not the one being sick all the time!

I have an appt Tuesday so i'll take them every day until then and decide if i need different tabs or more of the same.


----------



## lolalei3

Puppy I feel your pain! i've been sick on and off since 5wks! really hope it lets up soon! On the bright side, i finally have my Raspberry woohoo!


----------



## DHime

Well ladies... I got a scan at 8 weeks yesterday. The doc said that the sac was deformed and she couldn't find a hb. So she sent us to the hospital to confirm it. After an agonizing wait, the hosp did an ultrasound with better equip and there it was. Once we did the internal US, it got even better. DH sat and watched the heart beating on the screen though I only got to hear it. I felt so releived to hear that sound then. I looked at my dh and we was just crying. He said he was just so happy and it was the one of best moments of his life.


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime, so glad you ended with good results! So happy for you and your DH!


----------



## puppycat

Oh what a worry!


----------



## tmr1234

DHime~ Glad every thing turned out ok in the end what a big worry that must of been for you.


----------



## TTCinBC

puppycat said:


> I was just discussing this with a friend nicola because the dr told me to only take them when needed so i seem to have a lot of good or bad days. The good being the day after i've taken the tabs so i possibly need to just take them constantly which is not what she advised but then she's not the one being sick all the time!
> 
> I have an appt Tuesday so i'll take them every day until then and decide if i need different tabs or more of the same.

Not sure what your taking, but if it's anything like the Diclectin I'm on, mine only really works if it's continually in my system. It's a long acting drug. So I take one in the AM, one at lunch if needed and 2 late afternoon/early evening(my MS is in the evening) So if I continually take it, I seem to be great, if I dont(like today) I get sick and it sucks! I definitely can't just take it whenever I feel sick. It also takes a few hours to even start working


----------



## tmr1234

I realy feel for you girl getting ms i had it all day and night from 4 weeks untill about 8 & 1/2 weeks i still get a sicky feeling every now and then if i don't eat or i have ate some thing baby dosn't like. 

I am getting realy bad heads the last 2 days they realy kill and as i can't take what i normally do for them i am just stuck with them. 

19 days untill we find out Blue or pink ( i am not keep count or any thing lol)


----------



## PrincessJ

Used my Angelsounds doppler on Saturday for the first time, found baby's heartbeat straight away! it was so lovely to hear, my mam and dad got to listen too and everyone was getting emotional! best thing i ever bought.


----------



## aurora32

Hi All, 

could i maybe join your summer sunbeams group as im due 8th Aug, i was part of march mummies 2009 and found it helped a lot having ladies that were due round the same time to share things with.
Im claire, this is baby number 6 to my now as of last thursday hubby Pete, its his first so he is all excited bless him xx


----------



## puppycat

Hi hun, will add you to the front page when i get on my laptop tonight.

I was a December 2009 mummy but laura arrived in November. I agree it's good to have people to talk to at the same stage of pregnancy.


----------



## struth

Morning ladies and well to the new joiners! 

DHine - what an experience. So glad it all worked out in the end. 

Princess - isn't it amazing?!

AFM - I found my baby's heartbeat on my doppler for the first time last night too. It was so amazing and made me feel so much better. What a great investment. I can see it might become addictive!


----------



## puppycat

Struth isn't it amazing :) i found it last week too but i'm not going to try again now. Got our scan on Wednesday so i'll wait for that - i couldn't deal with not finding it now before the scan! Lol


----------



## nicola ttc

Ooh, 2 more sleeps til scan day pup!!:happydance: Hows the m/s today?

Hi Aurora:hi: welcome to Summer Sunbeams. Congratulations on becoming a Mrs!!

Princess and Struth - yay for the dopplers. I've become a little teeny tiny bit addicted to mine:blush:....has taken over from my poas addiction.:haha:.

Hope all the rest of you lovely ladies are ok today.:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks nicola.

Could go either way today i think. Atm i feel ok, well more ok than usual but not dancing level just yet!

How's you? X


----------



## tmr1234

Aurora~ Wellcome congrats on your wedding we got hitched in June. I was part of August 2009 clube and can't agree more that it is so nice to have ppl go throug the same thing.


----------



## aurora32

thanks for such a warm welcome ladies, nice to be here, i havnt as yet got any bump buddies this time round so if anyone is willing that would be great xx


----------



## nicola ttc

puppycat said:


> Thanks nicola.
> 
> Could go either way today i think. Atm i feel ok, well more ok than usual but not dancing level just yet!
> 
> How's you? X

I'm good thanks puppy. :thumbup:

Haven't been on here much - been busy organising a Dinner & Dance for FSID (national cot death charity). It's in June and the plan was to get organised and start selling tickets in the new year. Had organised it all but didn't have a website or tickets printed so had to get that all sorted last week. I know it's quite a way for lots of you to come and we'll all be preggers but if anyone would like to come or find out more come to
https://fsiddinnerdance.webs.com/
Hope the link works!! been a bit tempramental.:happydance:
(hopefully you'll be dancing level by then puppy!)


----------



## aurora32

what dopplers have you girls got? thought about getting one myself but a bit apprehensive in case i get a useless one and freak myself out when i can find Hb xx


----------



## nicola ttc

I felt like that too. I have the Angelsounds one from Amazon as it was a special offer with the gel and cd. Didn't really look at any others tbh but seems to work for me!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

10 weeks today :happydance: all you talking about your dopplers makes me want to try mine bit I lent it to my friend that lives an hour away need to get it bk


----------



## aurora32

nicola ttc said:


> I felt like that too. I have the Angelsounds one from Amazon as it was a special offer with the gel and cd. Didn't really look at any others tbh but seems to work for me!!:thumbup::thumbup:

is that the pink round/heart shaped one?


----------



## KozmikKitten

welcome aurora!
happy 10 wks buttons! =)


----------



## nicola ttc

It is. I thought it'd have a little microphoney shaped thing like my midwifes one but you hold the whole thing. I thought it looked a bit clumpy when i got it but once you get used to using it it's good. Haven't ever used another one myself so don't know if it's the best one to get or not.:shrug:


----------



## nicola ttc

buttons1 said:


> 10 weeks today :happydance: all you talking about your dopplers makes me want to try mine bit I lent it to my friend that lives an hour away need to get it bk

Happy 10 weeks!!:yipee::yipee: Double digits - 1/4 way through!!


----------



## struth

Happy 10 weeks buttons1 !!! :woohoo:

As for dopplers - I got the Sonoline B off ebay - it was about £40 with gel. I had heard that this one or the angelsounds are both decent buys. I think I might get addicted too!


----------



## oopsbaby

Happy 10 weeks *Buttons*!!! :D xxx


----------



## puppycat

What are you supposed to do with those CD's in the Angelsounds box? Lol


----------



## buttons1

Thanks ladies double digits and only half way to finding out what were having


----------



## aurora32

puppycat said:


> What are you supposed to do with those CD's in the Angelsounds box? Lol

Are they for recording babies heartbeat on? xx


----------



## puppycat

Yeh but i don't know how! Haha. Useless me!


----------



## tmr1234

Hi ladys how was every 1s black monday? It was ment to be the downest day of the yr yesterday??


----------



## aurora32

tmr1234 said:


> Hi ladys how was every 1s black monday? It was ment to be the downest day of the yr yesterday??

Morning all :hi:

I was sick all day so was a pretty bleak day all day for me anyway,lol
how about everyone else? xx


----------



## puppycat

It was my first day of feeling normal which is a big feat for me considering i've lost nearly a stone thru MS!


----------



## aurora32

i was like that with bubba number 1, this time ive just felt really nauseous up until 3 days ago when it went to actually being sick and its awful once it start it wretches the whole of your stomach until the cycle is over :wacko: mine usually goes around 13/14 weeks so only 3 more weeks of this hopefully! 

thinking it maybe a boy as my mum went to see a psychic yesterday who told her there was going to be a baby born in the family in august and it would be a boy, sil was told the same about 3 weeks ago by different lady but she told her it would be me that thad and sil didnt know i was pg then, so i dont know what to think, have symptoms of a boy, faster hair growth and body odour is stronger than i get ever sorry for tmi but to me that indicates male hormones. Will have to see what my 20 week scan says if bubs plays ball. xx


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning everyone:hi:

Pup - glad you had a good day yesterday, hopefully it'll stay that way. FX.:thumbup: Happy prune day. Limes next week!!!! seems a huge jump in size every week to me now.:happydance:

Aurora - sorry you're having bad m/s. Have you asked dr for anything to help with it? It's hard work looking after other kids at this stage anyway without being bent over a toilet bowl half the day! Feeling for you!!:hugs:

that's really strange that both psychics said the same thing! I've never been to one and was a bit sceptical but i've heard more and more stories lately about readings that were true that i may become a convert:thumbup: We'll have to see if it does turn out to be a blue bump. 

I feel like this'll be a girl. Just a different shape to my boys, thats the only thing i'm basing this theory on at the moment.:haha:

tmr - if i'd known that in the morning, i probably would've been blaming allsorts on it but as it was i blamed tiredness (like most days) and the cold i've got. 

Hi Oops - haven't seen you here for a while, hope you are ok.:hugs:


----------



## Girl20

Okayyyy so girls im 9 weeks on the dot today, you all can add me to 21 august!:happydance:


----------



## struth

Morning :wave:

Hmmm... yesterday, I felt so so tired. I keep waking up at about 4am and can't get back to sleep. I don't know what it is but I just wake up and feel anxious. I don't even know what about but it is definitely anxiety. Probably just hormones. Anyway, that set me off for the day - I was sooooo tired. I crawled into bed at 8pm to watch TV and then the cat sat on me so when the sickness came I couldn't move in time and so had to do it into a glass! :haha: 

Still - if that is the worst that happened to me on the most depressing day of the year, its not all that bad, eh?!

Puppy - so glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better. Are you taking the tablets continuously now? And are you still better today? I know you said that it went in cycles?

Aurora - how amazing that both psychics said that same thing. We will have to remember that when you get to 20 weeks and see if there were right. I guess they have a 50/50 chance!!

I have a feeling that mine is a boy. I don't know why - I'm not basing it on anything but I just have a feeling. Last time I thought it was a girl (not sure what s/he was as I mc) but this time I'm feeling a boy. Just gut instinct - probably wrong!!

Girl20 - welcome to the thread! Congrats on your pregnancy!! I hope you have been feeling okay and not too bogged down with ms. 

Ohhh - I got my 12 week scan date yesterday. It is on 6th Feb so three weeks yesterday - I will be just over 12 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## struth

D'oh - I meant "Afternoon :wave:".....


----------



## tmr1234

struth~ I have my gender scan the day befor you have your 12 week scan i can not wait for it to come i Sooooooo want to know NOW


----------



## nicola ttc

tmr1234 said:


> struth~ I have my gender scan the day befor you have your 12 week scan i can not wait for it to come i Sooooooo want to know NOW

I have mine on the 7th Feb - will be 13 weeks exactly. Seems so long away, 3 WHOLE weeks. 

10 weeks today!! I have a prune! :happydance:


----------



## puppycat

Awww thanks for thinking of me girls. I feel ok today too :happydance: yes i'm taking tabs 3 times a day every day since Saturday and its working :D


----------



## buttons1

Happy 10 weeks Nicola and puppy.

11 sleeps till my scan I will be 11+5 but might be moved to 12 as I had 26 day cycles and I worked out dd on 28 day cycle


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Buttons:flower:


----------



## oopsbaby

Happy 10 weeks *Nicola* and *Puppycat* xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Oops.:flower:
How have you been feeling? 
Do you have your scan next week? can't remember the date.


----------



## aurora32

Happy 10 weeks Nicola and Puppy, time is slowly plodding on seems ages away til august xx


----------



## tmr1234

Happy 10 weeks Nicola and puppy


----------



## aurora32

Oh i hate evenings, whoever came up with the name morning sickness was very much wrong, gets to 6.30 every night and i feel like death warmed up and sick as hell. Hope all you other ladies are well this evening and not feeling too down with ms xx


----------



## bunda

mine strikes at the end of the day, too. It's now much less and for shorter periods of time than before. I can cope with just a few hours of nausea. I hope the all day sickness is behind me now.

re gender predictions: I was told by a pyschic I'd have a boy with blue, blue eyes (when I was 17 years old. I'm now 35!!) but I also feel mine IS a boy. Our BD was right on target, so faster Y-swimmers probably reached eggy first. I'd actually rather have a girl, but I'd not be disappointed with a boy. 
For names I've been concentrating on boy names I like. I'm not really looking into girl names. Serves me right of mine DOES turn out to be a little girl! She'll just have to be called Sam, too.

(my father's name is Leslie, because his mother wanted a girl. She decided it would be Lesley or Leslie, whatever came out. She already had three boys and no girls).


----------



## apple_20

hey guys how is everyone? I see some exciting times coming up. I'm 11 weeks tomorrow and have my booking appointment, i really hope she tries to hear the hb but trying not to get my hopes up as they dont do it as standard.
i'll let you know how it goes.
anyone else like me and doesnt have a scan date yet?


----------



## oopsbaby

Nicola yep my scan is next Thurs. Just over a week to go. Not feeling excited, too nervous, but I do have my moments of excitement. Feeling really down at the moment, but do have mental health problems, so that's to be expected I suppose. See my Psych next Monday, so fingers crossed she can help. Not being able to find Pip's heartbeat on the doppler is really getting me down. I'm not worrying as such, as I know lots of people don't find it this early, but it's just making me feel so sad, somehow. Like I get my hopes up every time thinking maybe this time, and the disappointment is more crushing each time. I cried this afternoon when I couldn't hear it so have put the doppler away. No point upsetting myself. xx


----------



## NellieRae

aurora32 said:


> Oh i hate evenings, whoever came up with the name morning sickness was very much wrong, gets to 6.30 every night and i feel like death warmed up and sick as hell.

:rofl: 

It does seem to get worse at night. I've been having periods of not feeling sick during the day (which is like heaven), but it creeps back in around dinner time. Also, I've been starting the morning with a predictable puke, which isn't so bad with an empty stomach. I CAN'T WAIT for the morning sickness part of this pregnancy to be over......to be able to eat until I'm satisfied and eat all kinds of yummy food again without worrying about a bipolar stomach. 

apple_20, I have my first appt on Friday and hopefully we'll be able to hear a heartbeat. I don't have a scan date yet, either.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey Everyone!!! 3 days and im out of the 1st Tri!!! i am so excited!!!
I made my first baby purchase yesterday! :) Bought my stroller for 30% off... couldn't pass up that deal! Hope everyone is doing well and those with MS aren't suffer as much anymore.


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies! So went and had my first ultrasound today! Based on my lmp I was 11w2d, but I knew I'd be put back based on ovulation. So am now 10w3days and Due Date is now Aug 11th(if you could change that please?)

Baby was perfect! Wiggling away in there like a little bean. Heartbeat was a good 158 and he/she measured 3.5cms. Was such a relief to see baby moving and a heartbeat! :happydance::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound1.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KozmikKitten

great scan pic ttc! =) congrats!


----------



## jmandrews

TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies! So went and had my first ultrasound today! Based on my lmp I was 11w2d, but I knew I'd be put back based on ovulation. So am now 10w3days and Due Date is now Aug 11th(if you could change that please?)
> 
> Baby was perfect! Wiggling away in there like a little bean. Heartbeat was a good 158 and he/she measured 3.5cms. Was such a relief to see baby moving and a heartbeat! :happydance::cloud9:

aw such a cute scan!!! yay! p.s. i saw at the top ur birthday is july 12? i think. Thats my birthday too! Either that or it reads as dec 7 lol


----------



## ohbananas

I'm due August 13, 2012! Team yellow!


----------



## TTCinBC

jmandrews said:


> TTCinBC said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! So went and had my first ultrasound today! Based on my lmp I was 11w2d, but I knew I'd be put back based on ovulation. So am now 10w3days and Due Date is now Aug 11th(if you could change that please?)
> 
> Baby was perfect! Wiggling away in there like a little bean. Heartbeat was a good 158 and he/she measured 3.5cms. Was such a relief to see baby moving and a heartbeat! :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> aw such a cute scan!!! yay! p.s. i saw at the top ur birthday is july 12? i think. Thats my birthday too! Either that or it reads as dec 7 lolClick to expand...

Yep, that's my birthday! And thanks! I love my scan picture! I keep looking at it! Lol


----------



## justwaiting

August 8 team yellow. Lovely scan Ttcinbc. SO happy everything is going well for you.
jmandrews congrats on buying a pram how exciting and what a bargain. what kind did you get?


----------



## tmr1234

Apple~ They don't have a go at hinding the HB here they did with my 1st 7 yrs ago but they changed every thing and cut it out as it dosn't tell them any thing.

Oops~ Sorry you are feeling low my DH has bad mental health problems so i sorta understand. A Lot of people can't find the HB untill 13+ weeks so try and not get to down.

Jmandrews~ Yay for almost in 2nd tri it feels so much better and like a lttle bit of the weight of worry has gone. I can not wait to start buying things i have made a start on cleaning out the babies room but there is 7 yrs of toys inthere that i have to get rid off and a lod of junk from the outher houses we lived in so it will prob take some time.

TTCinBC~ Congrats on your scan very cute pic.


----------



## aurora32

Morning All :hi:

Yay 11 weeks today :happydance: nd congrats on your 11 weeks too Apple.

TTC~ congrats on your scan that first scan gives you a lot of reassurance and peace of mind. Cute scan piccy x

Oops~ thats been my worry and why ive held off getting a doppler as if i cudnt find hb id get a little uptight even though i know its not easy to find so early on.Sorry you are feeling down just now, we are all here if you need to vent off hun so dont suffer alone or in silence :hugs:

Nellie~ i know exactly what you mean ill be so glad when ms is past but will no doubt worry then that have no symptoms :rofl: cant win whatever x

Jmandrews~ gz on the pram purchase and yay for almost into 2nd tri x

if i missed anyone out sorry :hugs: :flower:


----------



## coastgirl

Hello girls, sorry I havent been posting much but following the thread.....I am off for my first scan today, got the appointment yesterday. I was kinda hoping it would be nearer 12 weeks or after so that I could maybe see more, but maybe there isnt a lot of difference. Fingers and toes crossed all is well with bubba. If all is well we think we might start telling people as we are close enough to 12 weeks. xxx


----------



## Funkifairy

Everything crossed for you, coastgirl! Bet you can't wait to tell people!!

I'm finally a navel orange :D Hehe, yay! Still INSANELY paranoid about mmc though. Fingers crossed everything is OK in there. 

Hope you are all doing well! xo


----------



## KozmikKitten

GL coastgirl!


----------



## nicola ttc

Hope scan goes well Coast girl - will be looking out for an update and pics!!


----------



## puppycat

Hey girls. Quick update before dinner and baby bed time.

One happy wiggly baby, all looking awesome, 10+4 so 3 days ahead. Consultant led atm appt 7th Feb with them. Got pics too. Got corpus cyst but they not concerned xx

Amazingly happy now :)


----------



## tmr1234

Glad it went well puppy


----------



## coastgirl

Great news puppycat!!

Well good news for us too, baby very active flipping over etc........lovely wee heartbeat. Sonographer gave us seven pictures in total!! Due 7th August like I originally thought..........so back two days. I am on cloud 9!! xx
 



Attached Files:







Baby scan.jpg
File size: 8.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jmandrews

justwaiting said:


> August 8 team yellow. Lovely scan Ttcinbc. SO happy everything is going well for you.
> jmandrews congrats on buying a pram how exciting and what a bargain. what kind did you get?




tmr1234 said:


> Apple~ They don't have a go at hinding the HB here they did with my 1st 7 yrs ago but they changed every thing and cut it out as it dosn't tell them any thing.
> 
> Oops~ Sorry you are feeling low my DH has bad mental health problems so i sorta understand. A Lot of people can't find the HB untill 13+ weeks so try and not get to down.
> 
> Jmandrews~ Yay for almost in 2nd tri it feels so much better and like a lttle bit of the weight of worry has gone. I can not wait to start buying things i have made a start on cleaning out the babies room but there is 7 yrs of toys inthere that i have to get rid off and a lod of junk from the outher houses we lived in so it will prob take some time.
> 
> TTCinBC~ Congrats on your scan very cute pic.

Thanks!!! It is a Peg Perego. black with black dots. it's so cute! i got it from babies r us. im in indiana. 
oh yeah i dread cleaning out the baby room but i can't wait to paint and decorate!


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news puppycat and coastgirl! Love all those positive vibes!


----------



## buttons1

great news coastgirl and puppy glad all went well.

I can't wait for my scan 10 sleeps to go, i'm starting to get quite anxious that something isn't right I don't know why


----------



## Libra Mariah

I'm due August 3rd. :hugs::flower:


----------



## buttons1

Libra Mariah said:


> I'm due August 3rd. :hugs::flower:

congrats and welcome


----------



## puppycat

Gonna go back and update our newbies (and mine, i'm 11th not 14th now) but here's Poppy while I am updating:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1228.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## buttons1

:happydance: for moving forward 3 days puppy, don't forget to change ticker too


----------



## Libra Mariah

Thanks. I still can't beleive I'm having another baby after just giving birth last July! I am so excited. Last time I gave birth two weeks before my due date so if that happens again I might be having another July baby.


----------



## puppycat

Libra Mariah said:


> I'm due August 3rd. :hugs::flower:

Added :thumbup:



justwaiting said:


> August 8 team yellow. Lovely scan Ttcinbc. SO happy everything is going well for you.
> jmandrews congrats on buying a pram how exciting and what a bargain. what kind did you get?

Added :thumbup:



TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies! So went and had my first ultrasound today! Based on my lmp I was 11w2d, but I knew I'd be put back based on ovulation. So am now 10w3days and Due Date is now Aug 11th(if you could change that please?)
> 
> Baby was perfect! Wiggling away in there like a little bean. Heartbeat was a good 158 and he/she measured 3.5cms. Was such a relief to see baby moving and a heartbeat! :happydance::cloud9:

Updated - hey we're due date buddies now! :happydance:



ohbananas said:


> I'm due August 13, 2012! Team yellow!

Added :thumbup:


----------



## bunda

oh my! Libra Mariah! My grandmother was the same. Two in quick succession. One boy one girl, so it's not even as if one could wear the hand-me-downs.


----------



## nicola ttc

:hi: hello Poppy!! So pleased everything looks good Pup.:hugs: Do you get another scan before 20 weeks?

Great news on your scan too Coastgirl. lovely pic.

Wow Libra Mariah, congratulations! My neice has 2 girls with 11 months between them. She loves it too and they're so close now (they're 4/5- they always have a playmate around too.:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

No, no more scans now until 20 weeks. I should start feeling Poppy properly though in the next few weeks and it'll be a easier to find HB on a doppler so I don't mind.


----------



## TTCinBC

We are due date buddies Puppy! glad your scan went well. Makes everything feel better. Ive already figure out that I can have my 20 week scan the last week of March. They wont tell us gender any sooner then exactly 20 weeks. 

I started feeling really good sickness wise so stopped taking my diclectin, only to find out, nope, still need them. Probably even more now then last week. Blah...


----------



## jmandrews

i don't get to find out the gender until 20 weeks either ... wish it was sooner, but oh well. I am so excited!


----------



## tmr1234

Coastgirl~ Glad your scan went well August babys are the best i have 2 2nd & 4th.

Libra mariah~ I was due 3rd with my LO but he came the next monring lol.

Puppy~ Can you change mine please from 23rd to 19th please

A.F.U

We are a Lemon :happydance: told that to DH last night and he looked at me like "yes you are a lemon lol" 17 sleeps untill we find out pink or blue. Dh had his head on my bump lasy night and i could feel bubs trying to kick him off :haha: it was only a slite prod but it was defo bubs.


----------



## struth

Congrats on your great scans puppycat and coastgirl!

And welcome to all the newbies!

Oops - try not to worry about the doppler honey. You are still really early and it is so difficult to find this early. I'm sure that all is fine and that your little bean is just hiding somewhere! I hope that you feel better soon hon xx

AFM - OH told me last night that he wants to find out gender at our 20 week scan. Hmmm... I guess it is my fault - I told him he could choose as I wanted him to have a say in something and if knowing genders is going to help him bond then I thought it would be a good idea. I so wanted to be team yellow though..... Ah well. I guess at the end of the day it doesn't really matter...!


----------



## coastgirl

A bit cross today girls...........well my sister in law had not one nice thing to say about any of our pictures or facebook status.......we announced our pregnancy yesterday after seeing a healthy little one and consultant reassured us the miscarriage risk is as good as it gets now. So I had 48 lovely comments from people and all she could say was '48 comments!!! Really????????!!!!!' I found this very 'off'........not one positive thing to say about her future niece or nephew. Then my husbands aunt congratulated his parents and 'aunty claire' and it made me angry as she couldnt give a toss!! She was placed on top table at our wedding and was absent all day as she was 'apparantly sick'......I dont know what I have done or what to believe and my family and friends commented on her behaviour too on the day.

The other thing is I have fallen out with my mum since 2009, she chose not to come to our wedding and I told her aabout being pregnant when I found out and text her yesterday about our healthy scan and nothing.............zilch. She also couldnt care less. I made a point of not letting her upset me or control my life any more back in 2009 and she hates it. I cant believe her, I feel like not bothering anymore and wiping her out of my life totally :cry: Sorry for the rant, i am ecstatic really but times like these really bring it home to you about whats important. xxx


----------



## aurora32

Morning Girls,

Gz on your scans xx

Could you add my date in too Puppy 8th August :thumbup:

Hope everyone is feeling well today 
xx


----------



## tmr1234

Coastgirl~ So sorry you have some 1 like that upsetting you try not to let it get at you. Me & my sister do not talk i think her words where she is dead to me this was after when she go marred 2 yrs ago i had just had my son and had BAD PND i was on my own with my 2 kids as DH couldn't come and i got realy upset and started crying so i walked out i did it so i didn't rune her day not to be unkind. Now she hates me my mum told her i was preg with this 1 after her having her 2nd baby 7 months ago and saying how much she can not wait to have another (trying to rub my face in it) then my mum told her and she said no body should have more than 2 kids as it is not fair on them and like i will not give a toss about my outhers. I will not talk to her or even help her if i seen her in truble people like that are just nastey pices of work that like to put outher ppl down.

SORY FOR THE RANT.


----------



## puppycat

Will update newbies/dates tonight girlies.

Coast that sounds awfully hard, being a mother it's hard to comprehend not talking to your own child. I'm sorry you're having all this upset but you need to concentrate on your little family now and screw anyone else.

I put our scan on fb last night. Anyone who knows us knows we've had 3 losses and quite a rough year and would be happy for us but there'll always be those who obviously don't comment and those who choose to comment and say wholly inappropriate things.


----------



## coastgirl

Puppycat at least we can choose our friends. I am sorry you have family trouble too.

This is a lovely positive thread so dont want to drag down the tone of it..........will try keep this brief ........so i text mum and it started a text argument, I got called a liar to a spoilt bratt and all my previous problems with ex's etc thrown back in my face, she said she should have left me to it years ago.........so I said 'maybe you should it might have done me a favour!'. She has previously said to me how having a kid is not all its cracked up to be and that made me feel worthless (maybe I am telling lies about that too, I have been put down so much by her sometimes I think I am beginning to believe her!!)...........for some reason this pregnancy is making me think about whats important, and making me think about the kind of mother I will be. I dont want her in my childs life so that is it I think. The decision has been made. Its her loss. Good luck puppycat, we can PM if you want a grumble. xx


----------



## puppycat

Hey ths thread's here for the good stuff and the bad so don't you worry about chatting here ok :hugs:

I'm shocked. Your mum sounds really bitter. I don't think that reflects on you at all, she's obviously got some unresolved issues xxx


----------



## coastgirl

Uggghhhh, she is still going on about what my dad did on her and they have been divorced since I was about 4 and I am nearly 31! Its always about what people have done on her, she has isolated herself from her own family, has fallen out with all but 1 of her 5 sisters and brothers and has lost friends over the years, it affected me as I was isolated too as a child and it affected my relationship with family too. I have a lovely hubby now, havent needed to cry properly for a long long time (until today) and life is good. I think she hates it. People cant understand how you cant attend your own daughters wedding!! It was a great day, today she has tried to tell me my wedding day was all a lie because my dad was there and gave me away. Well anyhow I think you get the picture, you girls can see the situation as clearly as I can I am sure. Thanks puppycat.......I really do hate ranting but healthier to be off my chest!! xx


----------



## aurora32

coastgirl said:


> Uggghhhh, she is still going on about what my dad did on her and they have been divorced since I was about 4 and I am nearly 31! Its always about what people have done on her, she has isolated herself from her own family, has fallen out with all but 1 of her 5 sisters and brothers and has lost friends over the years, it affected me as I was isolated too as a child and it affected my relationship with family too. I have a lovely hubby now, havent needed to cry properly for a long long time (until today) and life is good. I think she hates it. People cant understand how you cant attend your own daughters wedding!! It was a great day, today she has tried to tell me my wedding day was all a lie because my dad was there and gave me away. Well anyhow I think you get the picture, you girls can see the situation as clearly as I can I am sure. Thanks puppycat.......I really do hate ranting but healthier to be off my chest!! xx

Coast, Some people cant see what they have in front of them hun, try not let it get you down, you have all the positives to look forward too, dont let your mums negativity get to you or bring you down, she will come to want you before you here, enjoy your happiness, your life and your pregnancy, some people are truly not worth the heartache whether related or otherwise :hugs::hugs: we are always here if you need to vent :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

Coast at this time in our lives we get to really find out who is important to us and who isn't i know she's your mum but if she puts you down all the time and is nasty to you then it might be worth keeping your distance. Im finding out the hard way about a few of my so called close friends right now, a lot of them are actually jealous im pregnant and haven't called or been in contact, really sad :cry: people are so complicated!!


----------



## oopsbaby

Coast, I agree with what the other girls have said. The thread is where we can come to talk about the exciting bits of our pregnancies, and the not so exciting bits. We all support each other through the good and the bad :hugs: . To me, your sisters comment suggest jealousy!! She seems to be jealous of all the attention your pregnancy is getting (48 comments go you :thumbup: ). Also agree very much with what Lolalei said! When you are pregnant you realise who matters, who never did and who always will. Its one of the toughest yet most rewarding things you can do being a mummy, and if people can't be happy for you, they don't deserve to share in this exciting time of your life xxx


----------



## coastgirl

Thanks everyone for your supportive comments!! I am shattered today, I have forgotten how much arguing and being upset drains you!! Just proves how out of practice I am at it, there was a time it was an everyday occurence!! Anyhow thanks again....onwards and upwards!! xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

Pip is a lime today, but I can't muster the energy for excitement. Really struggling still, sorry I've been quiet ladies, am hoping to pick up after seeing my psych on Mon, and my scan is Thurs, only 5 sleeps. I am so glad to be pregnant and so happy for the exciting journey to come, but the depression and anxiety is just tarnishing everything. Hope another meds change isn't needed, not sure I could cope with it. xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Happy 11 weeks Oops:happydance:
sorry you're feeling so down.:hugs: You have quite a bit to deal with hun so try to be kind to yourself.:flower:


----------



## jmandrews

yippee my lil bean is 13 weeks old today! whoo hoo!!! Second Trimester!


----------



## apple_20

hi girls first of all congrats on all the beautiful scans im seeing as well as those becoming limes and lemons and peaches etc.
Im happy with lime at least i know how big that is, i was googling kumquat the other week because what to expect said baby was that big and i'd never heard of one!

anyway booking appointment was loooong and boring and of course they didnt look for heartbeat, but midwife was lovely and is going to try and push the paper work through for the scan so i dont have it too late.

I told work yesterday and my boss was very understanding, i feel that a load has been lifted and im getting so excited to see my baby!

hope everyone has had a good friday weekend lie ins woo x


----------



## buttons1

Happy Friday everyone hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Bug222

i got put ahead a couple days so im now a navel orange!! woohoo!!!


----------



## jmandrews

Yay Bug!!!!


----------



## ladykay

Happy weekend everyone! Enjoy!


----------



## twickywabbit

Girls, I just cant take it anymore. I have no idea if Bean is okay or not. Too early to feel movements. Havent seen it since the last ultrasound at 7 weeks. I go to docs on Feb. 3rd but they probably wont do anything except explain the last ultrasound and bloodwork results and send me packing for another couple months. I dont know what I am going to do If I have to wait until 20 weeks to get my next ultrasound. Ughhhh.


----------



## tmr1234

Hiya lady's sorry i haven't been on for a few days my cousin was in a bad car crash (on the m32) and is very ill in hospital she had broke both arms smashed her scull broke her Brest bone and 4 ribs she was in theatre from 4pm on Friday afternoon until 3 am yesterday morning to try and save her arm. They don't know about her head yet they are trying to give it time and hope it doesn't swell or bleed. All the family is in bits with it as we have not long sins lost my Nan and it is just brining it all back. We seen a pic of the car in the Manchester echo and omg i don't know how she has got out of there alive her husband was in the car as well but her only has a broken shoulder and Collier he was home the same day.

Sorry it is totaly off topic


----------



## buttons1

Really sorry to hear your news hun :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Twicky i know how you feel hun. It doesn't go away even now, te worry. I had my scan Wednesday and the MW told me that the chance of MC now is so minimal but that means nothing. I cant feel beanie moving (obviously), cant find on doppler and starting to not feel sick anymore. Lol. Next scan March 28th arghhhhhhhh

Tmr so sorry to hear about the accident hun, that sounds horrific. I assume she isn't awake or aware of what has happened? So scary for you all x


----------



## tmr1234

No they was going to wake her yesterday but because her head is so bad they have to give her brain time to try and heal. They was on there way to see BGT.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Tmr I am so sorry to hear that, what an awful stressful thing to go through. I am saying a prayer for your family.

I have finally caught up reading, this forum moves so fast! I switched to a new OBGyn from the RE I was seeing, my first appt with him is Monday, with a scan, I am very excited. The previous doc did a very quick scan at 7 weeks and said everything looked good but he didn't take the time to show us the heart beat or anything. Im excited to have a real, detailed scan. And its my hubby's b'day so what a fun gift for him! We have both been sick with some kind of flu/cold thing all weekend. I worked 36 hours... My weenie husband called in sick! That on top of the ms, fatigue, headaches... Its been a rough week!

So excited about all the great looking babies, and all the scans coming up! We are mo Ing right along ladies :)


----------



## lady_p

Hi ladies can I join in? My due date is 3rd August just had my 12 wk scan on friday.

Couldn't have done it if I tried but DS due date was 3rd August 2010 lol (even though he was too cosy to come out till 16th)


----------



## nicola ttc

Morning ladies, hope everyone's feeling ok today.

Tmr - really to sorry to hear your news. One of my best friends was in a motorbike accident last year and had to be kept unconscious and then sedated for nearly a month. He now has pins pretty much holding him together (arms, hip and one leg) but is fine now so there is hope.:hugs: Wishing for the best for her.
(what is BGT?)

Welcome Lady P:hi: Congratulations on your bfp - fab timing!!:thumbup:

I'm off to centre parcs for the week tomorrow, Elliot is 4 thursday so birthday treat for him.
My scan is booked for 9.20 on the 7th feb. The coroner called last week to say we need to go to sign death id forms for Edward and go through his cause of death (sids) report for the inquest (because he died at home) on the 7th too.
My sister has had a brain tumour (not curable) for a couple of years. She's had several ops and LOTS of courses of radiotherapy and chemo. They've stopped everything for 6 months now to 'see whats happening' as treatment seems to have stopped doing anything. :cry: She has her appointment to see what the outcome/prognosis is at UCL neurology hospital on the 8th too so gonna be an emotional week.:cry:


----------



## apple_20

Im so sorry to hear that some of you ladies are having such a hard time recently. i can say i know what you are going through but i urge you to take some me (or baby and me) time and get plenty of time to rest and de-stress if possible.

twickywabbit- I know how you feel about having to wait for re-assurance- have you had problems with this pregnancy to make you feel this way?
I would say in a few weeks you could prehaps try and hear a heartbeat with a doppler?
but i'd warn you to be prepared for not finding it purely because little bean is hiding.

good luck everyone


----------



## tmr1234

nicola ttc said:


> Morning ladies, hope everyone's feeling ok today.
> 
> Tmr - really to sorry to hear your news. One of my best friends was in a motorbike accident last year and had to be kept unconscious and then sedated for nearly a month. He now has pins pretty much holding him together (arms, hip and one leg) but is fine now so there is hope.:hugs: Wishing for the best for her.
> (what is BGT?)
> 
> Welcome Lady P:hi: Congratulations on your bfp - fab timing!!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm off to centre parcs for the week tomorrow, Elliot is 4 thursday so birthday treat for him.
> My scan is booked for 9.20 on the 7th feb. The coroner called last week to say we need to go to sign death id forms for Edward and go through his cause of death (sids) report for the inquest (because he died at home) on the 7th too.
> My sister has had a brain tumour (not curable) for a couple of years. She's had several ops and LOTS of courses of radiotherapy and chemo. They've stopped everything for 6 months now to 'see whats happening' as treatment seems to have stopped doing anything. :cry: She has her appointment to see what the outcome/prognosis is at UCL neurology hospital on the 8th too so gonna be an emotional week.:cry:

BGT ~ Britons got talent so sorry you are going throu al that hope the hol takes your mind off things for a bit

Welcome Lady P My LO was due 3rd august but came the 4th my ds1s b'day is the 2nd august


----------



## lolalei3

Hi everyone just checking in! sorry to hear about all these sad things going on, but on the other hand good to hear all little beans are ok! 

My 12wk scan is on Valentines day! so excited! can't believe im already an olive!:haha:


----------



## lady_p

Thank-you for letting me join this thread :flower:

Booked my gender scan for 19th feb really excited to find out. 

Do any of you guys have friends/family who put a downer on things? I told a friend about the scan and she is disgusted at me for spending £80 on it but i dont know how its her business.

On a brighter note what is the funniest pregnancy moment so far? Mine is having to sterilise and pee in a pakora sauce tub because my midwife forgot to give me a sample tub :blush: she said she gets alot of jam jars lol x


----------



## bunda

To spend £80 on a scan to check everything is progressing well and to get a glimpse of the VIP in your life is NOT money wasted. Ask ANY pregnant lady. 

pakora sauce :rofl: classy!


----------



## puppycat

£80 is an awesome price. Some people spend that on a haircut chick, what a nasty woman!


----------



## jmandrews

twickywabbit said:


> Girls, I just cant take it anymore. I have no idea if Bean is okay or not. Too early to feel movements. Havent seen it since the last ultrasound at 7 weeks. I go to docs on Feb. 3rd but they probably wont do anything except explain the last ultrasound and bloodwork results and send me packing for another couple months. I dont know what I am going to do If I have to wait until 20 weeks to get my next ultrasound. Ughhhh.

Don't you get to hear the heart beat? i haven't had a scan since i was 8 weeks but I get to hear the heart when i go to the Dr. Hope you get some relief soon. :) Just relax I am sure bean is doing just fine. i don't get my next ultrasound until 20 weeks either.


----------



## Cingraa

Is it too late for me to join in as well? I'm new to the forum; my little one is due July 29th, had my 12wk scan last wednesday. :) Would love to meet others due around the same time!


----------



## tmr1234

Lady_P~ we booked and gender scan for the 5th Feb (13 more sleeps yay) and every 1 i have spoke to have said why wast money on it when you can find out at 20 weeks but i CAN NOT WAIT till then i want to know NOW! £80 is nothing like has been said not to find out bubs is diding ok and what sex they are.

Jmandrews~ They let you hear it every where as it is just a wast of the mw time (as i was told last time) as it can't tell you any thing.

Cingraa~ wellcome


----------



## tmr1234

I have just had a letter from the hospital about my downs test and i am LOW RISK yay!


----------



## buttons1

Great news hun


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news tmr!


----------



## cla

Great news tmr xxxx


----------



## tmr1234

Iam 2 days away from 15 week not had m/s for almost 5 weeks and the last 2 days it has come back and bit me on the ass i feel so ill.


----------



## lady_p

tmr - good news about the test results, bummer about the m/s hope you feel better soon.

I felt ill yesterday but I blame myself because I ate a whole steakhouse angus burger from burger king they are awesome but far too much my eyes were bigger than my belly lol.


----------



## buttons1

I have my first midwife appointment this afternoon and only 4 sleeps till scan cant wait


----------



## jmandrews

I have had terrible Migraines since yesterday. Anyone else experiencing this? i just got over a cold on saturday and now this. I feel like for the last week I can't catch a break. I hope week 14 is better than this last week. ugh! :(


----------



## Bug222

jmandrews- i got terrible headaches at 13-14 weeks.. luckily not quite to the migraine stage. I am still getting headaches but they are more just annoying nagging ones daily.


----------



## oopsbaby

EEK!! Only 2 sleeps til my scan. Excitement creeping in a little bit. xxx


----------



## tmr1234

jmandrews said:


> I have had terrible Migraines since yesterday. Anyone else experiencing this? i just got over a cold on saturday and now this. I feel like for the last week I can't catch a break. I hope week 14 is better than this last week. ugh! :(

I have had a realy bad migrain sins yesterday and it is not letting up pluss my m/s being back just feel a bit crap

good luck oops i have my gender scan in 12 days


----------



## Pinkgirl

Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:

Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

oopsbaby said:


> EEK!! Only 2 sleeps til my scan. Excitement creeping in a little bit. xxx

Not long to go :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> I have had terrible Migraines since yesterday. Anyone else experiencing this? i just got over a cold on saturday and now this. I feel like for the last week I can't catch a break. I hope week 14 is better than this last week. ugh! :(

Yes i have been getting headaches...so far not as servere as migranes!

I have noticed we share the same due date...and i am in need of a buddie...i always have :cake: and :hugs: hehe xx


----------



## jmandrews

Pinkgirl said:


> Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:
> 
> Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
> Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
> xx

YAY CONGRATS! WE SHARE THE SAME DUE DATE! :happydance::baby: I WOULD LOVE TO BE BUMP BUDDIES!


----------



## janine0187

When did you guys have your first scan?


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:
> 
> Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
> Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
> xx
> 
> YAY CONGRATS! WE SHARE THE SAME DUE DATE! :happydance::baby: I WOULD LOVE TO BE BUMP BUDDIES!Click to expand...

Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance: That would be lovely. Hows the migrane? xx


----------



## TTCinBC

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.

Still suffering from MS. Been taking diclectin, and it works most days, but if I miss even one dose, I pay for it. Like today. I missed last nights dose and this mornings. Thank goodness I don't work today. It sucks because I know I need to eat, and I'm sure I feel THIS sick because I haven't eaten much, but at the same time, because I'm feeling sick, I don't want to eat. Blah..can't wait for this to go away! 

I get headaches off and on. They were pretty bad for a couple weeks and then I wasn't getting any for about a week, and then yesterday I started getting them again. Sucks, but it's pretty normal for me when I'm pregnant.


----------



## jmandrews

Pinkgirl said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:
> 
> Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
> Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
> xx
> 
> YAY CONGRATS! WE SHARE THE SAME DUE DATE! :happydance::baby: I WOULD LOVE TO BE BUMP BUDDIES!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance: That would be lovely. Hows the migrane? xxClick to expand...

I feel much better today! thanks for asking :) When do you find out the gender of your jellybean? lol funny i call my baby Little Bean.


----------



## tmr1234

janine0187 said:


> When did you guys have your first scan?

We had our 1st at 12+4


----------



## Torz

Got my dating & NT scan today, i cant wait to see baby but i'm so nervous too. Unfortunatly my OH cant come so my mums comming with me instead. 

I cant wait for this week to be over with, as happy & exciting having my scan is, its been over shaddowed by my BIL's funeral on friday, i just want to get that over & done with so i can start been happy about the pregnancy.


----------



## Funkifairy

Good luck with your scan, Torz!! So sorry to hear about your BIL :( 

We found out we're on team PINK today! :) 
YAYYYYYY


----------



## buttons1

Congrats funkifairy wow time is flying some of the summer sunbeams starting to find out what they're having.

Good luck with your scan torz and sorry to her about your bil


----------



## buttons1

Congrats funkifairy wow time is flying some of the summer sunbeams starting to find out what they're having.

Good luck with your scan torz and sorry to her about your bil


----------



## costgang

can i join? due 17th august, but will b induced 2 weeks ealry due to gd, this is number 5, so i dont get on here much my youngest 2 are 3 in august and 2 in august, keeping me busy


----------



## struth

janine0187 said:


> When did you guys have your first scan?

I had one at 6 weeks as I have a history of mc and was spotting. I then paid for a private one at 8 weeks just for peace of mind. My first 'proper' one will be a week on Monday at 12.5 weeks. 



Torz said:


> Got my dating & NT scan today, i cant wait to see baby but i'm so nervous too. Unfortunatly my OH cant come so my mums comming with me instead.
> 
> I cant wait for this week to be over with, as happy & exciting having my scan is, its been over shaddowed by my BIL's funeral on friday, i just want to get that over & done with so i can start been happy about the pregnancy.

GL Torz! I'm sure all will be fine. So sorry to hear about your BIL - I hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected. Thinking of you x



Funkifairy said:


> Good luck with your scan, Torz!! So sorry to hear about your BIL :(
> 
> We found out we're on team PINK today! :)
> YAYYYYYY

Congrats! How exciting!!

I'm off to the drs today - my ms has got worse and I'm now sick all the time. I'm hoping for some help with it - I thought I could manage as I've had it since 5 weeks and I surely can't have it for too much longer? But - it has got worse and OH has instructed me to go to the drs. Can't wait for some relief from it x


----------



## mamyte

hi lovely ladies! the number of sumbeams is overwhelming in here, so exciting!!

i am due on 25th August, but still hadn't my scan yet so it is not a sure date. how exciting :D

although am a bit worried as am on antibiotics to treat UTI... fingers crossed the never ending peeing will be soon done and dusted!


----------



## oopsbaby

Just as I'm starting to get excited about my 12 week scan tomorrow... I start bleeding again! :cry: :cry: It's brown blood but still scaring me. I so hope everything is okay tomorrow. I don't even think I want to go for the scan anymore :cry: xx


----------



## Torz

mamyte said:


> hi lovely ladies! the number of sumbeams is overwhelming in here, so exciting!!
> 
> i am due on 25th August, but still hadn't my scan yet so it is not a sure date. how exciting :D
> 
> although am a bit worried as am on antibiotics to treat UTI... fingers crossed the never ending peeing will be soon done and dusted!

Congratulations & welcome to B&B xx

Well i've been for my scan this morning, everything is looking good so far. They have put me back to 11+1 weeks which i think makes a EDD of 14th August (they didnt actually say when the EDD was). I have to go back next week for the NT part of the scan, she couldnt measure it right now as baby isnt measuring big enough, so i get to see baby again yay :happydance: Baby actually looked like a baby this time. With my son, he looked like a little blob/rabbit at the 12 weeks scan, but then he wouldnt co-operate with any of the scans & still hates his photo taken now.


----------



## buttons1

Glad it went well torz your due day after me now


----------



## littlenibble

Hey everyone! Just wanted to pop in and say I got a scan today at my appointment. It is so amazing that my little blob now looks just like a little person in there. He was bouncing around like crazy! Just a guess on the he part =)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Torz and littlenibble, great news on the scans! So happy to hear good news!


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkgirl said:
> 
> 
> Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:
> 
> Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
> Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
> xx
> 
> YAY CONGRATS! WE SHARE THE SAME DUE DATE! :happydance::baby: I WOULD LOVE TO BE BUMP BUDDIES!Click to expand...
> 
> Yey :happydance::happydance::happydance: That would be lovely. Hows the migrane? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I feel much better today! thanks for asking :) When do you find out the gender of your jellybean? lol funny i call my baby Little Bean.Click to expand...


I think we are staying on team yellow....as much as i would love to find out i do like surprises and can hopefully wait till then. Are you going to find out? I like guessing at the moment and so far very confused by scan pictures lol xx


----------



## apple_20

oopsbaby said:


> Just as I'm starting to get excited about my 12 week scan tomorrow... I start bleeding again! :cry: :cry: It's brown blood but still scaring me. I so hope everything is okay tomorrow. I don't even think I want to go for the scan anymore :cry: xx

im sorry to hear this oops. i know its scary but at least they will be able to comfort you tomorrow that it is all fine, its better than a long wait. I hope time flys by and all is well at the scan. x


----------



## janine0187

tmr1234 said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> When did you guys have your first scan?
> 
> We had our 1st at 12+4Click to expand...

Cool, were you able to tell if it is a boy or girl then?


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw oops, hope everything's ok hunny, i'll be checking in for updates 2moro :hugs:


----------



## Bug222

so sorry you are spotting again oops.. but fx'd you will see an active little one on that screen to reassure you.


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks Apple, MrsMoo and bug. I've calmed down now as it's only when I wipe, tiny amounts and all brown. They DID tell me when I went for my last scan that I might experience further bleeding and it was likely to just be the haematoma and nothing to worry about, and so true ladies, I'm glad my scan is tomorrow, waiting last time was killing me. Just to let you all know, my scan isn't until 2:40 and I have school run to do afterwards, so probably won't be able to update you until after 4pm! But if I get a chance to pop on on my Blackberry and update you all I will. xxx


----------



## puppycat

TTCinBC said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> Still suffering from MS. Been taking diclectin, and it works most days, but if I miss even one dose, I pay for it. Like today. I missed last nights dose and this mornings. Thank goodness I don't work today. It sucks because I know I need to eat, and I'm sure I feel THIS sick because I haven't eaten much, but at the same time, because I'm feeling sick, I don't want to eat. Blah..can't wait for this to go away!
> 
> I get headaches off and on. They were pretty bad for a couple weeks and then I wasn't getting any for about a week, and then yesterday I started getting them again. Sucks, but it's pretty normal for me when I'm pregnant.




struth said:


> janine0187 said:
> 
> 
> When did you guys have your first scan?
> 
> I had one at 6 weeks as I have a history of mc and was spotting. I then paid for a private one at 8 weeks just for peace of mind. My first 'proper' one will be a week on Monday at 12.5 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Torz said:
> 
> 
> Got my dating & NT scan today, i cant wait to see baby but i'm so nervous too. Unfortunatly my OH cant come so my mums comming with me instead.
> 
> I cant wait for this week to be over with, as happy & exciting having my scan is, its been over shaddowed by my BIL's funeral on friday, i just want to get that over & done with so i can start been happy about the pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> GL Torz! I'm sure all will be fine. So sorry to hear about your BIL - I hope the funeral goes as well as can be expected. Thinking of you x
> 
> 
> 
> Funkifairy said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan, Torz!! So sorry to hear about your BIL :(
> 
> We found out we're on team PINK today! :)
> YAYYYYYYClick to expand...
> 
> Congrats! How exciting!!
> 
> I'm off to the drs today - my ms has got worse and I'm now sick all the time. I'm hoping for some help with it - I thought I could manage as I've had it since 5 weeks and I surely can't have it for too much longer? But - it has got worse and OH has instructed me to go to the drs. Can't wait for some relief from it xClick to expand...

Sorry you're suffering too girls. I'm on cyclizine but was sick last night and this morning despite taking it. I have sea/sickness bands on now too so hoping this eases soon. Feel crap!

Oops more worry for you. Let us know asap tomorrow.

Will do updates soon ladies. I've been so poorly i just haven't been on my pc


----------



## janine0187

Hey guys. :)
God I have cramps. Not in my stomach but in my upper leg where it meets the butt. I get it every evening. Is that normal? It's so painful I can't actually walk really.


----------



## tmr1234

I had it with my Lo and was told it is where baby is lieing pressing on a nerve. 

Congrats on the scans and sorry a lot of you are still going bad with the ms i hope it passes soon. 

i was lay in bed this am and baby was going mad in there rolling and kicking it was so nice to feel but there 1st few moves some times makes me feel sicknsome times can't wait untill they are stronger ( i will regret saying that when iam in 3rd tri lol)


----------



## wantingagirl

can I join too, im due july 13th. I wasnt in 1st tri much to be honest was too scared cos of previous miscarriage.


----------



## tmr1234

Wellcome wantingagirl


----------



## puppycat

wantingagirl said:


> can I join too, im due july 13th. I wasnt in 1st tri much to be honest was too scared cos of previous miscarriage.




Funkifairy said:


> Good luck with your scan, Torz!! So sorry to hear about your BIL :(
> 
> We found out we're on team PINK today! :)
> YAYYYYYY




costgang said:


> can i join? due 17th august, but will b induced 2 weeks ealry due to gd, this is number 5, so i dont get on here much my youngest 2 are 3 in august and 2 in august, keeping me busy




mamyte said:


> hi lovely ladies! the number of sumbeams is overwhelming in here, so exciting!!
> 
> i am due on 25th August, but still hadn't my scan yet so it is not a sure date. how exciting :D
> 
> although am a bit worried as am on antibiotics to treat UTI... fingers crossed the never ending peeing will be soon done and dusted!




Pinkgirl said:


> Evening all.....i bring lots of :cake: :cake: :cake:
> 
> Could my due date be changed to 27th July from 29th please.
> Hope you are all well....the tiredness is killing me at the moment!
> xx




Cingraa said:


> Is it too late for me to join in as well? I'm new to the forum; my little one is due July 29th, had my 12wk scan last wednesday. :) Would love to meet others due around the same time!




lady_p said:


> Hi ladies can I join in? My due date is 3rd August just had my 12 wk scan on friday.
> 
> Couldn't have done it if I tried but DS due date was 3rd August 2010 lol (even though he was too cosy to come out till 16th)




tmr1234 said:


> Coastgirl~ Glad your scan went well August babys are the best i have 2 2nd & 4th.
> 
> Libra mariah~ I was due 3rd with my LO but he came the next monring lol.
> 
> Puppy~ Can you change mine please from 23rd to 19th please
> 
> A.F.U
> 
> We are a Lemon :happydance: told that to DH last night and he looked at me like "yes you are a lemon lol" 17 sleeps untill we find out pink or blue. Dh had his head on my bump lasy night and i could feel bubs trying to kick him off :haha: it was only a slite prod but it was defo bubs.




aurora32 said:


> Morning Girls,
> 
> Gz on your scans xx
> 
> Could you add my date in too Puppy 8th August :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone is feeling well today
> xx

Everyone above has been updated/added :thumbup:

Sorry it took so long girls but you understand :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

mamyte said:


> hi lovely ladies! the number of sumbeams is overwhelming in here, so exciting!!
> 
> i am due on 25th August, but still hadn't my scan yet so it is not a sure date. how exciting :D
> 
> although am a bit worried as am on antibiotics to treat UTI... fingers crossed the never ending peeing will be soon done and dusted!

aw i had a UTI too and was on antibiotics. You will be ok don't worry :)


----------



## buttons1

2 days till my scan, I am starting to get nervous i hope everything is ok. I've been really ill this week so has LO I think we have had norovirus. Having that and being pregnant knocked me for 6 yesterday I was so weakI could barely stand up


----------



## oopsbaby

Hi lovely ladies. Oh what a long day I have had. As you know I had my 12 week scan booked today. Went to the hospital and as soon as I got out of the taxi I felt a gush (sorry tmi). I have completely ruined my jeans with some serious bleeding. Went to antenatal clinic as planned for scan and asked for help and was taken to a room. Then they came and took me in a wheelchair to gynae. On gynae I had an internal and they told me my cervix is closed, but couldn't say for sure what this meant without scanning me. I had to wait over an hour for a scan, and while I was in the ultrasound department, the power went out twice. To cut a very long a tiring story short, there was no heartbeat on the scan. Baby died two weeks ago at 10 weeks. :cry: Pip is with the angels now. I have decided to mc naturally if possible, seeing how much I'm bleeding I feel pretty confident it's starting. I would like to still check in from time to time to see how you mamas are getting on, if that doesn't make you uncomfortable. So, so sorry to be leaving you :cry: and thank you all so much for your warmth, and support. xxx


----------



## buttons1

Oh oops I'm so sorry hub this was supposed to be a lovely day for you with your 12 week scan life can be really cruel. Fly high little angel and sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## buttons1

Oh and of course you are still welcome in here


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw oops ffs why does this have to happen?! Im soooo soooo sorry darling, hope you can take it easy and rest up a bit (hard with 2 lo's I know). Sending you big hugs and thinking about you xxx


----------



## puppycat

Oh Oops I am completely shocked. :cry: I knew something had to be up when I saw your ticker had gone but I just can't believe it :(

I am so sorry honey. Of course you can still come in here. 

:hugs:


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks so much buttons xxx

Thank you MrsMoo, well the boys dad is staying to help me out for a few days, so that's something at least. He has been my rock today. xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you puppycat. I can't quite believe it myself yet. xx


----------



## struth

puppycat said:


> Sorry you're suffering too girls. I'm on cyclizine but was sick last night and this morning despite taking it. I have sea/sickness bands on now too so hoping this eases soon. Feel crap!
> 
> Oops more worry for you. Let us know asap tomorrow.
> 
> Will do updates soon ladies. I've been so poorly i just haven't been on my pc

I've been prescribed promethazine - one to be taken each night and today has been a God send! I've still been sick twice but the tablets have certainly taken the edge off and I feel normal for most of the day - not constantly wondering if I have to run to the toilet. If anyone is suffering, please go and get some tablets - it is so much better. I feel human again. 



oopsbaby said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Oh what a long day I have had. As you know I had my 12 week scan booked today. Went to the hospital and as soon as I got out of the taxi I felt a gush (sorry tmi). I have completely ruined my jeans with some serious bleeding. Went to antenatal clinic as planned for scan and asked for help and was taken to a room. Then they came and took me in a wheelchair to gynae. On gynae I had an internal and they told me my cervix is closed, but couldn't say for sure what this meant without scanning me. I had to wait over an hour for a scan, and while I was in the ultrasound department, the power went out twice. To cut a very long a tiring story short, there was no heartbeat on the scan. Baby died two weeks ago at 10 weeks. :cry: Pip is with the angels now. I have decided to mc naturally if possible, seeing how much I'm bleeding I feel pretty confident it's starting. I would like to still check in from time to time to see how you mamas are getting on, if that doesn't make you uncomfortable. So, so sorry to be leaving you :cry: and thank you all so much for your warmth, and support. xxx

Oops - I'm so so sorry. I'm gutted for you and I'm so sorry that Pip is with the angels. Life is so cruel sometimes. 

Please do keep in touch with us - I am in touch with groups that I was previously on (similar circumstances to you) and they have been great support. I hope we can be some support to you too x

Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## KozmikKitten

:hugs: oops..so sorry to hear your news. :hugs:
I hope you have time to heal physically and emotionally. I'm glad to hear you wont be alone with the kiddos for a couple days. 
And please do stop by when you're feeling better! We love to hear from you.


----------



## Torz

Oops, soo sorry to hear your news big :hugs:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Oops, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:

I have only posted in here a couple of times because I wanted to make sure everything was ok at my first scan. Had it on Friday and bean was jumping around. So now I look forward to getting to know you all properly.

My EDD is officially 28/07/12 x


----------



## buttons1

Glad everything was good on your scan emz :thumbup: for jumping along a few days


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks Buttons :flower:

I see you have your first scan in a couple of days. Very exciting. Good luck x x


----------



## jmandrews

aw Oops I am so sooo sooo sorry for you loss :( my heart is breaking for you. I can't believe these things happen. Wish life was easy. I hope you get lots of rest and soon find peace. lil pip is with the angels now. I am glad you will still pop in i always enjoyed reading your post.


----------



## jmandrews

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Thanks Buttons :flower:
> 
> I see you have your first scan in a couple of days. Very exciting. Good luck x x

aw yay i saw that you are due july 28th! yay only a day after me :happydance:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Summer babies :D I am a winter baby myself and it sucks not to be able to have a BBQ on my bday. Same as my son. Now we have an excuse lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

congrats on your great scan emz!


----------



## ladykay

Hey ladies,
I've been gone for a bit and I see there has been good and bad news. Sorry for the loss oops, my thoughts are with you. 
To the ladies still having MS...I want to say the sun comes out eventually! I'm finally feeling good. I made it a whole week without feeling sick or extrememly tired. I'm starting to feel so excited! You ladies will make it through.
Best wishes to everyone for safe and healthy months ahead.


----------



## ohbananas

I'm so excited, I got my scan date! Feb 8th! Less than 2 weeks away!


----------



## Cingraa

Oops, so so sorry to hear about your loss...thinking of you and all of your family at the moment and really hoping you're alright. Life can be so cruel sometimes. Be strong darling, big hugs to you all. :(


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you so much ladies for all your kind words. They mean so much to me. I won't be conceiving again for a long while, as Pip was unplanned and I'm currently single, so trying to look at it from the perspective I can enjoy my toddler for a while longer (which is what I had planned). Bleeding hasn't picked up :nope: I was kind of "hoping" it would as want the worst to be over. Still remember how bad the pain was last time and am actually quite scared. Thinking now I should maybe ask for a D&C after all. Difficult question I know, but has anyone ever had one and can you tell me if they have to give you a GA? I don't want to be put to sleep :( xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Hi oops, I have worked on day surgery where the erpc are done and yes you have a GA - its not something you would want to be awake for I don't think. You might he able to request a spinal anaesthetic im not sure but that sounds scarier to me! I know what you mean about wanting it to be over though - my first mc was a missed one and it felt like torture to be still carrying it around but luckily it resolved itself.

Afm- my scan this morning confirmed another mc but I already knew I'd passed everything anyway so was relieved to get the all clear. Dh wants to wait 2 months before we TTC so guess I will just stalk you girls a bit till then hehe!


----------



## oopsbaby

MrsMoo72 said:


> Hi oops, I have worked on day surgery where the erpc are done and yes you have a GA - its not something you would want to be awake for I don't think. You might he able to request a spinal anaesthetic im not sure but that sounds scarier to me! I know what you mean about wanting it to be over though - my first mc was a missed one and it felt like torture to be still carrying it around but luckily it resolved itself.
> 
> Afm- my scan this morning confirmed another mc but I already knew I'd passed everything anyway so was relieved to get the all clear. Dh wants to wait 2 months before we TTC so guess I will just stalk you girls a bit till then hehe!

Thanks hun. Silly I know but I really don't want to be put to sleep. Since I am bleeding I'm pretty sure I "will" mc naturally, but if it doesn't get "worse" within 2-3 days (if you know what I mean) think I will ring hospital and request a D&C. I don't even know why I want to do it naturally as last time was just awful, I think I'm more afraid of being put to sleep than I am of mc. Sorry to hear you have mc too but glad you have closure. Our little ones are probably playing together now xxxx


----------



## struth

MrsMoo72 said:


> Afm- my scan this morning confirmed another mc but I already knew I'd passed everything anyway so was relieved to get the all clear. Dh wants to wait 2 months before we TTC so guess I will just stalk you girls a bit till then hehe!

MrsMoo - I'm sorry honey. I know that you 'knew' but confirmation must still be hard. You've been a great support on here and it would be lovely if you would stick around. I hope we will be seeing some good news from you in the next few months x



oopsbaby said:


> Our little ones are probably playing together now xxxx

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mamyte

oopsbaby said:


> Hi lovely ladies. Oh what a long day I have had. As you know I had my 12 week scan booked today. Went to the hospital and as soon as I got out of the taxi I felt a gush (sorry tmi). I have completely ruined my jeans with some serious bleeding. Went to antenatal clinic as planned for scan and asked for help and was taken to a room. Then they came and took me in a wheelchair to gynae. On gynae I had an internal and they told me my cervix is closed, but couldn't say for sure what this meant without scanning me. I had to wait over an hour for a scan, and while I was in the ultrasound department, the power went out twice. To cut a very long a tiring story short, there was no heartbeat on the scan. Baby died two weeks ago at 10 weeks. :cry: Pip is with the angels now. I have decided to mc naturally if possible, seeing how much I'm bleeding I feel pretty confident it's starting. I would like to still check in from time to time to see how you mamas are getting on, if that doesn't make you uncomfortable. So, so sorry to be leaving you :cry: and thank you all so much for your warmth, and support. xxx

so sorry to read your post, it is so unfair that things like that happen... feeling very emotional and got goosepumps all over my body - it could happen to any of us at any given time :cry: 

make sure you give yourself plenty of days off now and have lots of self-pampering, if you can. your little beanie is now a little cute angel, and i'm sure he/she would like to see you as happy as you possibly can be at the moment :angel:

sending you lots and lots of :hugs:


----------



## lolalei3

MrsMoo and Oops my thoughts and prayers are with you both :hugs:


----------



## coastgirl

Oops and MrsMoo really sorry to hear your news. big hugs xxx


----------



## jmandrews

14 Weeks today! YAY! AND I AM DUE IN EXACTLY 6 MONTHS FROM TODAY :) Can't wait!


----------



## apple_20

Hey girls how is everyone? I'm so sorry for your loss oops hugs your way. Congrats on people who have had scans or been given a date. I can finally join you! Scan date 2nd fen which is Thursday. On the letter it said expect to be in the clinic for 2-3 hours, is this the experience of others with the nhs?


----------



## Bug222

Oops and MrsMoo.. I am so very sorry for your losses... my heart is breaking for you both :hugs:


----------



## puppycat

apple_20 said:


> Hey girls how is everyone? I'm so sorry for your loss oops hugs your way. Congrats on people who have had scans or been given a date. I can finally join you! Scan date 2nd fen which is Thursday. On the letter it said expect to be in the clinic for 2-3 hours, is this the experience of others with the nhs?

YEh mine was, they did bloods, urine test, scan and midwife booking in all at the same time.


----------



## apple_20

Thanks puppy. I've already had the booking appointment though so hopefully won't be as long as that. I'm wondering because it's a work day.


----------



## littlenibble

Hi ladies! Sorry to hear about all of the bad news. I thought I would cheer the group up by sharing a picture of my little guy or girl. https://i.imgur.com/l4DrS.jpg Sorry for the poor quality. This is actually a screen grab from the video we took of the ultrasound.


----------



## nicola ttc

Oops, have been away and just came on and saw your sad news. :cry: I'm so so sorry about Pip hun. Of course we won't feel uncomfortable - would miss you not posting.:hugs: I'm glad you've got support from your boys' dad and really hope the mc isn't too hard on you. Sending big hugs in your direction and thinking of you sweetheart.:hugs:

Mrs Moo, even though you 'knew', it's still sad to hear it confirmed.:hugs:
Will look forward to your stalking posts and a BFP in the not too distant future. :flower:

:hi: to all the new ladies and yay :happydance: for all the good news and scans i've missed over the past week!!

Scan next Tuesday. Eeeeeeeeek. 11 more sleeps.:thumbup:


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks everyone. Feel like I've made firm friends here, and glad not to lose those friendships. Take care all, looking forward to all the upcoming scan piccies :D xxx


----------



## buttons1

Scan Tomo wohoo


----------



## KozmikKitten

oooh good luck buttons!


----------



## buttons1

Thanks hun I'm really excited although a little nervous


----------



## Bug222

good luck tomorrow buttons!


----------



## pinklollipop

littlenibble said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry to hear about all of the bad news. I thought I would cheer the group up by sharing a picture of my little guy or girl. https://i.imgur.com/l4DrS.jpg Sorry for the poor quality. This is actually a screen grab from the video we took of the ultrasound.

Thank you for your pic! I agree we need to start hearing some good news on this thread.


----------



## ladykay

buttons...good luck tomorrow! soooo exciting!


----------



## kaybri2012

So sorry to hear about the losses. Sending prayers and comfort your way. I had my u/s this past Tuesday and baby is moving right along. Moving quite a bit actually! He/she was doing flips! I'm anxious to get this ms over with. I have been miserable for about 5 weeks. :( Almost there (so I'm told).
 



Attached Files:







405411_979378989750_25914094_42137429_14467842_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## tmr1234

OOPS~ I am so so sorry for your loss Hun. Sending you big HUGS & i am thinking about you

Emz~ Congrats on your scan.

Missmoo~ I am sorry you are still going through all that i really hope the next 2 month go fast for you and bring you a sticky bean at the end.

Jmandrews~ Yay on the 14 weeks.

Apple~ I was there for about 2hrs i had to be there 15 mins before for the mw to weigh me and right out paper work for the bloods. Then wait for the scan then the scan was about 25 min, then it was bloods and then home.

Buttons~ Good luck for your scan.

Kaybri~ Congrats on your scan.

A.F.U
We are doing good baby is moving LOADS and at the min feels like he/she is kicking me in the bum. I have my gender scan in 8 days next Sunday i can not wait to find out i really think this 1 is going to be a girl but it may just be wish full thinking. The baby's room is now empty and ready to be painted (pink hopefully)


----------



## buttons1

Very pleased to report all as well on scan. Baby was being difficult and would not move for measuring. 12 weeks today moved forward 2 days.


----------



## MrsMoo72

Fab news buttons!! So happy for you xxx


----------



## buttons1

Thanks mrsmoo

I am sorry about your sad news :hugs:


----------



## BrittasticTX

Oops and MrsMoo I am so sorry for both of you, what a heartbreak. I pray God gives you both peace and joy beyond understanding.

I just spent some time scanning the bump picture forum just to make myself feel better haha! I feel huge, but it makes me feel better to see that a lot of girls are looking bigger that are still in the first trimester. I even pulled up an old picture of my best friend from her first pregnancy on facebook to see if she looked as big as I do at this point!! This changing body is something to adjust to...

We went for our first appointment with my new ObGyn on Monday. US dated me at 11 wks even, which puts me at 11w5d now, a little bit further along than I thought! Heard the hb for the first time at 163 bpm, it brought tears to my eyes. We will see the dr once a month but my next scan isn't until 23 weeks so I have 11 weeks til I find out the gender! That's like... 77 sleeps! Haha! MS is reducing dramatically, I am so glad! 

Its great to hear everyone's good news and see all the lovely scans, keep sharing!
 



Attached Files:







baby11wks.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## buttons1

can my due date be changed to 11th August please puppy :)


----------



## puppycat

Buttons you're same EDD as me now.

Will update later x


----------



## buttons1

yey thanks puppy


----------



## jmandrews

BrittasticTX said:


> Oops and MrsMoo I am so sorry for both of you, what a heartbreak. I pray God gives you both peace and joy beyond understanding.
> 
> I just spent some time scanning the bump picture forum just to make myself feel better haha! I feel huge, but it makes me feel better to see that a lot of girls are looking bigger that are still in the first trimester. I even pulled up an old picture of my best friend from her first pregnancy on facebook to see if she looked as big as I do at this point!! This changing body is something to adjust to...
> 
> We went for our first appointment with my new ObGyn on Monday. US dated me at 11 wks even, which puts me at 11w5d now, a little bit further along than I thought! Heard the hb for the first time at 163 bpm, it brought tears to my eyes. We will see the dr once a month but my next scan isn't until 23 weeks so I have 11 weeks til I find out the gender! That's like... 77 sleeps! Haha! MS is reducing dramatically, I am so glad!
> 
> Its great to hear everyone's good news and see all the lovely scans, keep sharing!

you are not alone! i am quite big for being 14 weeks. I have been this way the whole time haha! i love that i have a bump!:happydance:

such a cute scan pic! wow i dont think i could wait until 23 weeks to find out! ill be 18.5 weeks when i find out.


----------



## struth

Buttons and Brit - great scan pics and :wohoo: for good news.

Brit - I feel huge too. My clothes are all so tight and uncomfortable. I've only put on one pound but my shape has changed completely - probably as I've not been training and just eating what and when I can! 

9 more sleeps until my scan....


----------



## buttons1

Glad your scan went well Brit lovely pic.

Good luck for your struth it will be here before we know it. 

I know everything is ok with baby my dh wants to tell the world but for some reason it feels odd telling people I feel like I should wait longer. We told dh's parents and my gran today but that's it


----------



## struth

Buttons, I feel the same. I'm pretty sure everything is okay (we have had two early scans and I can find the hb on a doppler) but I still feel as if I have to get my head round what is happening before we tell people. Problem is that we are at a family wedding next weekend and so it will be so obvious that I'm not drinking so we have decided to tell our parents on Thursday... I don't feel ready!


----------



## oopsbaby

Buttons, and Struth, you should tell people when you feel ready. I didn't feel ready telling anyone, so my poor mum didn't find out about baby until the miscarriage. I don't regret not telling her before, because I know it felt right not to at the time. :hugs: Struth, the not drinking thing is hard, it's not a problem for me due to my regular medication, I'm not supposed to drink anyway so I never need an excuse, but don't feel you *have* to explain yourself to anyone. You can just say you've had an upset tummy, and you don't want to risk irritating your delicate tummy, so not drinking? Good luck, whenever you decide to tell your news.xxxx

As for me, no change here. No progress I'm afraid so got to ring hospital Monday to arrange an ERPC. I'm still terrified of being put to sleep, but I can't grieve for Pip properly whilst I'm still carrying him (or her), so think this is the best thing really. Boys dad is coming with me, got a sitter for my toddler and my 4 year old will be at school. I love still having this thread to come to and see all the updates etc. It's giving me a touch of normality while things still seem a bit surreal. xx


----------



## Cingraa

Buttons and Strewth - It can be really tough knowing exactly when to tell people - all through my first trimester I was excited for people to find out but absolutely terrified to tell everyone 'just in case'...I didn't even join this forum til we'd seen baby at 12 week scan and everything was looking good. Even now I get a bit nervous telling people (Altough most have guessed for themselves thanks to big bump!) but I think it really is personal choice. As early as 8 weeks people had started to guess and so began finding out (I work in a pub and everyone was intrigued as to why I wasn't drinking after a shift) and it can be very exciting to share....just go with when you're ready I'd say! :)

Oops - So sorry you're having to go through this my dear, hope it isn't too tough and you have all the support you need. We're all here for you hun. God bless. :hugs:

Congrats to everybody on the lurvely scans! Will try to upload a copy of Sprout's various scans (I have polycystic ovaries and was on the pill when baby was made so we had a few additional checkups along the way to make sure all is fine as I'm the biggest worryguts ever!) when I can. Looking forward to seeing everybody else's little ones getting nice and big!


----------



## tmr1234

Buttons~ I am glad every thing went ok with your scan. and yay for being moved forward.

Britt~ Glad your scan went well. I am realy big for 15 weeks and have been big sins 6 weeks so i wouldn't worry to much it may be that you get biig now and not put much on later on. That is what happned with my last.

Opps~ Hope every thing sort its self out for you and you don't have to go for a D&C rest up Hun.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: everyone

I had an early gender scan and Im having a girl!

So sorry ooops and mrsmoo :hugs: thinking of you lots. 

I will upload some scan pics later 20 week scan in days!

xxx


----------



## buttons1

Congrats on your little girl


----------



## wantingagirl

thank you :) I have a stepson and a son so nice to have one of other sex. 

I shall be waiting til 20 week scan to start doing nursery tho :haha:

xxx


----------



## Bug222

oh yay wantingagirl!!! So exciting!!! :flower:


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations wantingagirl!! So exciting to see people on this thread finding out gender - makes it feel like we're all moving along really fast!!
Have my 12 week scan next Tuesday. :happydance:

Buttons and Struth, i'm 12 weeks tomorrow and thought at this point i'd be bursting to tell people but am really not. Hear hb on the doppler every day:blush: (possibly a little obsessed) so know lo is ok....maybe i'll feel more like it after the scan next week?
I think we'll know when we feel ready and it feels right:shrug:

My best friend had a m/c in November after ttc for a LONG time for her first. We've been away at different times over the last month so not seen her since xmas. Meeting up this week and will have to tell her but am really nervous. I feel guilty for being able to get pregnant so quickly (Edward died Sept 8th, Ttc from Oct, BFP in Nov) Even though she knows we were ttc it's still gonna be hard.:shrug: How do i do it??


----------



## aurora32

Afternoon All :hi:

So sorry to heat your sad news Oops and Mrs Moo. Fly high little angles :angel::angel:


Well had my 12 week scan this morning and all appears to be well with little bumpy and get my 20 week scan on 27th March, so that will be the next time i see my little bundle. xx


----------



## buttons1

glad your scan went well hun. 

I have started to tell people now and it feels ok to tell them. So exciting that we are having another little one. Our DD is 2 tomorrow that time has flown by


----------



## apple_20

reading all these posts is getting me very excited for my scan on thursday :) i want to see my baby now please!


----------



## puppycat

Nicola i'd say just tell her, show no guilt etc because tbh you've had enough worry and shouldn't worry what other people think, especially a friend. If she's any kind of friend she'll be happy for you. Nobody should have to go through what you've been through.

Any tips on doppler use?


----------



## nicola ttc

puppycat said:


> Nicola i'd say just tell her, show no guilt etc because tbh you've had enough worry and shouldn't worry what other people think, especially a friend. If she's any kind of friend she'll be happy for you. Nobody should have to go through what you've been through.
> 
> Any tips on doppler use?

Thanks Pup.:hugs: 

As for dopplers, I always find lo's hb about an inch or so above the pubic bone, below belly button but just to the left or right. Have to push in quite far sometimes and sort of angle it so it's pointing down behind the bone rather than into the tummy iykwim??:haha: I get best results if i'm a bit propped up rather than laying flat too.
Not sure thats the best explanation - anyone else got a better one????
Also, mine is angelsounds and has 2 socket bits for headphones/wires to go into. Mine works with both but picks sounds up a LOT better from the right side. Might just be mine though?:shrug:


----------



## buttons1

I agree with puppy Nicola you shouldn't feel bad sharing your news it is sad she mc but you have had so much heart ache too and I think if she is a real friend she will acknowledge that and be happy for you.


----------



## puppycat

Nicola i found HB :happydance:


----------



## momofone08

Oooo I want to join. I am due August 21st with baby #2.:)


----------



## BrittasticTX

I bought my first pair of maternity pants yesterday! I haven't gained an ounce yet, but my body is definitely changing!! I think I'm having such a hard time getting big because I was overweight when i got pregnant, and I work with *literally* five other pregnant women. They are all five further along than me, and all five naturally VERY thin and barely showing. I feel like the pregnant whale! 

As far as telling people, everyone knew I was going through fertility treatments and asked me all the time if I was pregnant yet. I couldn't wait, I spread the news to everyone as soon as we found out! Even if I hadn't I wouldn't have been able to hide it for very long, my ms was sooo bad it was obvious to everyone that something was up! 

I can't believe some of you are finding out genders already! I also can't believe I have to wait until 23 weeks, I'm going to go crazy! 

For now its time for this night-shifter to go to bed... not looking forward to it, I can hear my dh snoring from two rooms away :)


----------



## oopsbaby

Yay for all you ladies who are feeling "fat" keep it up girlies, lets get these babies nice and chunky hehehe. Huge congrats on your baby girl wantingagirl! Great news, sure she will be loved and very well looked after by her two big brothers!! Nicola and Puppy yay for finding heartbeats on the doppler! Hope the bubbas keep behaving for you and letting you find them. If I have missed anyone, I'm sorry :) xxx

As for me, have had a very, very stressful day. Got to go to hospital tomorrow for an ERPC as still not made any progress. I am still terrified of being put under general anaesthetic for the procedure, but on top of that it was looking as though I was going to have to stay in overnight as well to "save" the bed. With my anxiety already as high as I can cope with this wasn't going to be easy on me. THANK HEAVENS for kind staff nurses, I now don't have to go in tonight, but first thing in the morning!! It is such a relief and I feel so much more able to cope with everything including the GA. Ladies who believe, please pray for me tonight and tomorrow, that everything goes well and I recover okay from the anaesthetic, and if you don't believe, just send me healing thoughts. I will pop by tomorrow when I'm home just to let you all know it went okay. xxx


----------



## buttons1

will be thinking of you tomo opps so sorry you have to go through that :hugs:


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw oops, so sorry its turned out this way, ill be thinking of you. The ladies I have looked after who have had erpc have all come back from recovery looking like a huge weight has been lifted off their shoulders. It is a very quick procedure (bout 15-20mins actually in theatre) so you should be back nice & quick for tea & toast once you've come round! I know it's hard not to worry but im sure everything will be fine. Lots of love xxx


----------



## oopsbaby

Thanks buttons. The procedure itself will actually be a relief, I was so confident on Thursday that I would miscarry naturally, but it's all stopped and that's "worse" than if I had miscarried to be honest. It's just the general anaesthetic I'm not looking forward to really xxx
Thanks Mrsmoo, my mum has also looked after people who have had ERPCs and she has had one herself. She has made me feel loads better cos she has reassured me that she wouldn't have had it after working on that ward if she thought it was unsafe in any way. I did eventually find the courage to tell her about the baby. It's a shame I couldn't tell her til after I'd already lost it, but at least she can be there for me now xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Buttons, i'm sure she'll be ok, i just wish she could be pregnant too.
:happydance:yay puppy for finding poppys hb:happydance:

Oops honey, i'll be thinking of you tomorrow and praying for things to go smoothly.:hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

Opps i am thinking of you today Hunny hope every thing gose ok.


----------



## Bug222

Thinking of you Oops


----------



## oopsbaby

Thank you ladies. Happy to report everything went smoothly. Being put under wasn't half as scary as I expected and I was in good hands the whole time. Got a bit of a headache now (from the anaesthetic I think) and obviously a bit sore and achy, but only really had paracetamol, and got some codeine and a hot water bottle at the ready. Boys dad is my "responsible adult" :haha: and he is taking excellent care of me bless him! I may be away for a few days now, emotionally recovering once all of this has settled and sunk in, but you'll never be far from my thoughts ladies, and I WILL be back xxx


----------



## nicola ttc

Sending big hugs Oops. :hugs: glad it went smoothly for you and you have the boys dad looking after you. Take all the time you need to recover emotionally and we'll just be happy to see you back when you feel ready.xx


----------



## MrsMoo72

Aw oops, i'm glad everything went ok, enjoy you're rest, lots of hugs xxxx


----------



## buttons1

Glad it went smoothly oops I hope you can get some closure now rest up and come bk when you're ready. Glad you have someone to look after you


----------



## littlenibble

So I had my first embarrassing moment at the doctor's today. I called yesterday because I was having some discomfort in my pelvic area. The nurse I spoke with told me to try a stool softener as it was most likely some constipation. I still woke up uncomfortable this morning so they told me to come see the doctor. Girls, apparently growing a new person is an uncomfortable process. The doctor told me the soreness was my uterus growing and making room for baby and my muscles stretching. It was sort of a welcome to pregnancy wake up call for me.


----------



## nicola ttc

:haha: Well, better to go there and be told that than to worry. Good to know bubs is growing big though! Do you have a bump yet little nibble?
We should make a thread of Summer Sunbeams Bump Pics as we're all at a similar stage. What does everyone else think?

Alex (my 2 yr old) made me laugh today. He picked up Elliots mp3 player, put on the headphones, then rubbed the mp3 bit on his belly:haha:
Do you think he see's me use the doppler too much:blush::rofl:

5 more sleeps til scan day:happydance:

How are the rest of you lovely summer sunbeam ladies today?


----------



## tmr1234

oops~ iam glad everything went ok try and rest as much as you can.

Hope every 1 else is doing ok .

well i was ment to go for my gender scan on sunday 5th but got a call the outher night and they have had to move it to the 18th GUTTED!!! i sooooo want it now but they are going to give me extra pics and a dvd to make up for it but DH said is it not better just waiting to extra 2 weeks for the 20 week scan but i CAN NOT WAIT any longer i want to know it is killing me lol.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I lost this thread!!!! Had to find somebody with a Summer Sunbeans ticker to find it again lol

Thinking of you Oops :hugs:

Is anybody having any movement yet? I felt my son moving (well kicking) at 15 weeks. Nothing here yet.

Hope you are all ok x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations wantingagirl :flower:


----------



## littlenibble

No bump for me yet. I started this thing a bit overweight so I think it is still hiding behind my belly. I have noticed I can no longer suck in belly though. I'm dying to start looking pregnant but I'm still in pre-pregnancy clothes and it doesn't seem like I'll be out of them soon.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Littlenibble that is too cute!! I stressed a lot about the cramping too but I've been having it since the very begining so luckily I got reassurance early on that it was just a growing uterus.

Nicola I can just imagine a little boy doing that, how adorable! And I think your summer sunbeams bump pics is a great idea! 

I have a fairly long, deep scar on the right side of my belly/pelvic area from a surgery I had when I was little. Around that area my fat is much thinner :haha: and I can very clearly feel the bump of my uterus on that side! I can't believe how close I am to the second trimester already, I'm starting to feel a little anxiety about being ready for baby before s/he gets here!


----------



## lolalei3

I still can't believe how far we all are already! time has seemed to speed up after i got to 8wks! does anyone feel like it's only just becoming 'real' now? im pretty excited as have started to get a little bump! starting to even look pg now! I think the bump idea is great we should all post our pics up now then compare them when we are further along!:haha:


----------



## littlenibble

I'm sure once we all get our genders and can start working on nurseries time is really going to get moving. That is something else we all need to do. I love seeing what everyone's nursery will look like so I can steal ideas and find good websites to use.


----------



## BrittasticTX

We are actually saving right now for a house. We want to have one built but chances are we won't be able to move out of the apartment until a month or two after the baby gets here, so I'll be decorating a nursery with a baby in arms! Adding house-buying to baby-growing makes me feel double stressed!


----------



## puppycat

momofone08 said:


> Oooo I want to join. I am due August 21st with baby #2.:)




buttons1 said:


> can my due date be changed to 11th August please puppy :)




Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Oops, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news :hugs:
> 
> I have only posted in here a couple of times because I wanted to make sure everything was ok at my first scan. Had it on Friday and bean was jumping around. So now I look forward to getting to know you all properly.
> 
> My EDD is officially 28/07/12 x

All updated ladies :thumbup:


----------



## oopsbaby

Hi girlies, well physically the ERPC recovery is much easier and better than a natural MC. I felt rough yesterday, so, so tired and just couldn't think at all, but today I feel better both physically and emotionally. I have had some amazing support from my family and friends, and it's incredible the difference it makes having so many wonderful people looking out for you and sending lovely messages of support. Thank you everyone here for supporting me too, it's very much appreciated. xxx
Nicola, my toddler likes to play with my doppler too. He likes to put it on his chest and listen to his own hb bless him, they are too cute at that age!!xx
Littlenibble, glad everything was okay at the doctors lol. There are so many aches and pains that go with pregnancy it's impossible to know what every little niggle is, even when you've done it before lol. I hope the stretchy pains get easier for you soon.xxx
Tmr, so sorry your gender scan has been re-arranged!! After you are so excited waiting for it too... But the extra pics and dvd will make it worth the wait I'm sure. I'm crossing my fingers for a flashy baby for you, flashing its bits so you can see clearly :) xxx
If I've missed anyone, I'm sorry, I'm still not all together. Lol xxx


----------



## BrittasticTX

Oops I'm so glad you're feeling ok, and that you have such a great support system! You seem to be doing well, I'm kind of in awe of how strong you have been through all of this, my prayers are still with you.


----------



## tmr1234

Opps I am glad you are feeling ok. Let every 1 rally around for you for a bit and just rest up and give thm kids of your lots of cuddles and kisses as they are the 1s that will get you throue this time.

My LO get my droppler and puts it to his tummy trying to find baby and says baby bump bump so cute.


----------



## jmandrews

I have been taking a bump picture every friday so i can see the change :) Here is my bump pic from last week at 14 weeks. i can tell my belly button is starting to stretch. i will take another tomorrow.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## struth

Oops - I'm sorry that you had to have the EPRC now but I'm glad that it all went smoothly and that you are now back home recovering. I hope to see you back on here soon x

I love the idea of sharing bump pics and nursery ideas - and yes, it is beginning to feel real now. We told our parents and my sister tonight and just saying those words out loud has made it feel far more real. It is no surprise that I have had ms though - my Mum told me tonight that she was sick with me until she was 7 month!!! 7 months!!!! I won't be able to cope if it lasts that long! I have tablets that are great and take the edge off but I still sick. 7 months!!! Let's hope that one doesn't run in families. Anyway, all the family were really happy so that is one weight lifted off me.

Other than that - I have just 4 sleeps until my 12 weeks scan. Am getting quite excited about it now!


----------



## nicola ttc

So here's the link to our bump thread

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-buddies/870708-summer-sunbeams-bump-pics.html#post15358814

haven't actually worked out how to get my pictures on here yet so no bump pic from me but will work it out tonight and join you in 'bump friday' posting Jmandrews.:thumbup:

Struth, so glad the family were pleased for you and reeeeally hope the m/s doesn't last 7 months for you too!!:wacko:


----------



## oopsbaby

Britt, thank you so much, it's easier to be strong when everyone around you is being so lovely and making you see how loved you really are xxx
TMR you're so right, my beautiful boys have kept me sane this last few days. They're so beautiful and amazing, I am so lucky to have them. My toddler is so intuitive and has been so forthcoming with cuddles and kisses this past week and my 4 year old who is not really a cuddly child, unless he's poorly gave me no less than 4 cuddles today alone!! Love my little boys loads xxx
Struth sorry to hear you're still sick, I hope it eases for you soon, but glad telling everyone has been such a wonderful experience for you - as well it should be xxx
JMandrews what a beautiful bump piccy :) such a cute bump. xxxx


----------



## Bug222

ok.. posted my 17 week bump on the new bump thread :flower:


----------



## tmr1234

Just added my 10 week and 16+1 bump

Opps~ I am glad they are cuddling you on your road to recovery.


----------



## apple_20

hi girls.
im so excited had myscan yeaterday (pics attached) only thing is they measured me one week ahead! new EDD 1st august.

i think i just have a big baby as this would mean i ov day7 and some how got pg without having sex lol. do you think i should change my ticker?

hope everyone is doing well.
oops your being very strong but dont forget its okay to let other people be strong for you sometimes.

and ooo bump pics nice idea (when i figure out how to get my pics off my phone)

x
 



Attached Files:







img010.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## twickywabbit

My Dr appt today went super. Baby's heart rate is 170! Just a few weeks ago it was only 133. Baby was also moving around alot and I'm carrying him/her high...so I am showing early.  I feel stupid for worrying.


----------



## Bug222

beautiful scan pics Apple!!!

Glad everything is going well Twicky!!


----------



## kaybri2012

Great pics everyone. I think my uterus is growing and moving up now. I can't zip even the stretchiest of my pants so that is my sign. No real bump yet. It's my first and I'm overweight to begin with. It's just fat pushed out! lol. Had an appt. this past week with a hb of 160. Had to take an early glucose test (AWFUL) but passed with flying colors.


----------



## tmr1234

Apple i had that with my Lo and this 1 my Lo was moved 10 days 4wd so that ment i oved on cd5 and this 1 was moved 7 days which would mean i ov'd on cd 8 which i know i didn't but my Lo cam the day after my EDD so i think it has some thing to do with how fast they grow in the 1st 12weeks but they give you 2 week eather way as you are full turme at 37 weeks not 40.


----------



## puppycat

Really achey girls, anyone else having lots of stretchy aches low tummy?


----------



## tmr1234

I am starting with SPD realy sore when i get up from sitting.


----------



## apple_20

thanks everyone. i decided to change my ticker as though baby isnt 14 weeks old he/she is certainly 14 weeks big!
ive been taking pics every week on a sat am for comparison and either i eating all the pies or this bump is starting to emerge!

i cant call the baby beany anymore as they look so much like a baby now so im going foe 'tiny' or 'tiny baby'

sorry to hear your having pains ive noticed these if i get up fast and also sometimes really low down (prehaps in cervix?)


----------



## Cingraa

puppycat said:


> Really achey girls, anyone else having lots of stretchy aches low tummy?

I've had aches on and off all through so far, especially since hitting trimester 2 they seem to have gotten sharper, sometimes even have to pause mid sentance until they pass....just everything stretching I guess hun, try not to worry! :)

Congrats Apple, awww little beany will have to have a new nickname then! Hmmm....not so little afterall eh? Very exciting! :)) Gorgeous scan pics, look at that perfect little face, isn't it amazing to see baby has everything he or she should have so early on? Now grow, little ones! :D

Oops - You are an incredibly brave lady, I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this trauma but you are doing so amazingly. You're always in my thoughts dearie, and please remember if there's anything anybody can do we're all here for you.

In other news.... 

As my appetite's disappeared recently, I managed to persuade baby's daddy to pay for a private ultrasound at a London clinic on thursday to make sure all is going well with bubba's growth and to see how it's all going in there. The sonograper and receptionist were both lovely and asked if we wanted to know the sex as the sonographers there were able to make a 90% accurate estimate provided they have the right view.

All was PERFECT with bubba, the lady doing the scan tried for half an hour to get bub to move into position so we could tell the sex and got a perfect view of the spine, ribs, fingers, legs, toes and skull, as well as a shot of baby drinking the amni fluid! :) After this 30 minutes, the lady asked me to empty my bladder and refill while walking around so baby would hopefully switch from laying on front to back while they scanned another patient.

Repeat this three more times until every other patient had been seen and the sonographer decided to try a '4D sneaky peek' to see baby's face while we tried to turn. I started cracking up as it was obvious straight away that baby has daddy's nose. :]

Ended up doing an internal scan to discover the sex in the end as bubba was having none of it (Even crossed legs over AND put hand in front of privates in a 'no way' kind of pose at one point haha!) and we discovered that this little baby is 90%.............


A LITTLE GIRL!!

Came away from the scan absolutely chuffed that not only was baby growing nicely and wriggling around but also that we can start to plan names etc...daddy doesn't want to know the sex so I'm having a hard time already not saying "she" and "her" ....excited very much so!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Apple x


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, definitely getting some achy stretchy cramps the last few days. Worse usually when Im working and cant lay down.

My appetite has seemed to disappear a bit too. Still managing to eat, just not as well. BUT, I went a full day today at work without any of my nausea medication! Hoping this keeps up and I wont need to take them.

They are sending me for blood work to check for appendecitis though. So that sucks. But otherwise not too bad lately.


----------



## tmr1234

Comgrats on the little girl i can not wait to find out what this 1 is i was ment to be going TODAY but have another 13 days booooo!


----------



## aurora32

puppycat said:


> Really achey girls, anyone else having lots of stretchy aches low tummy?

I keep getting stretchy pains if i sneeze hard or move in bed too fast feel like just above my pubic area is ripping, thinkive got the dreaded SPD back as got really sore lower back and hip and groin pain....the joys xx

GZ on the :pink: bump Cingraa

GZ on the scan pics Apple.x

Glad all is going ok Twicky 

Hope its not appendicitis for you TTC as not nice glad the sickness is easing up a bit xx


----------



## janine0187

I am getting those pains sometimes as well when I have to sneeze. Really annoying. But I think they are only there when I concentrate on them in like "oh here we go, have to sneeze which causes pain again"

I am 12 weeks and 1 day today. :) Nearly everyone knows it now. So I can go public with it now in case someone doesnt know it. Yay.

At 16 weeks I should be getting my first scan. I think that time will fly because I am in NY at the moment for 3 weeks so by the time I am back I am 15 weeks. Woop! :)


----------



## janine0187

twickywabbit said:


> My Dr appt today went super. Baby's heart rate is 170! Just a few weeks ago it was only 133. Baby was also moving around alot and I'm carrying him/her high...so I am showing early.  I feel stupid for worrying.

yay :) My one had a heart rate of 177. Apparently they say lower heart rate its a boy, higher heart rate it is a girl. average is 160.


----------



## nicola ttc

Hello Ladies:hi:
2 more sleeps til scan day eeeeeeeeeeeeek.:happydance:

I'm getting the same stretchy pains on both sides - at the rounded bit of the bump. Don't remember ever having that before so good to know it is normal!:thumbup: Showing much earlier than ever before too though so maybe thats why.

What are you ladies using to stop stretch marks? I've used bio oil in all my pregnancies and have 3 stretch marks in total after having 5 children so love the stuff!! Quite expensive though.

Aurora, have you been referred to a phsio for SPD? I had it really bad with Tiegan but in the next pregnancy got referred as soon as i had niggles and was shown exercises. Have used them with all the boys and haven't had it half as bad again. Worth a try?
https://mutusystem.com/exercise-for...in-pgp-i-pregnancy-how-exercise-can-help.html
These are pretty much the ones i do. Hope it helps! :flower:


----------



## cla

Cingraa said:


> puppycat said:
> 
> 
> Really achey girls, anyone else having lots of stretchy aches low tummy?
> 
> I've had aches on and off all through so far, especially since hitting trimester 2 they seem to have gotten sharper, sometimes even have to pause mid sentance until they pass....just everything stretching I guess hun, try not to worry! :)
> 
> Congrats Apple, awww little beany will have to have a new nickname then! Hmmm....not so little afterall eh? Very exciting! :)) Gorgeous scan pics, look at that perfect little face, isn't it amazing to see baby has everything he or she should have so early on? Now grow, little ones! :D
> 
> Oops - You are an incredibly brave lady, I'm so sorry you have to go through all of this trauma but you are doing so amazingly. You're always in my thoughts dearie, and please remember if there's anything anybody can do we're all here for you.
> 
> In other news....
> 
> As my appetite's disappeared recently, I managed to persuade baby's daddy to pay for a private ultrasound at a London clinic on thursday to make sure all is going well with bubba's growth and to see how it's all going in there. The sonograper and receptionist were both lovely and asked if we wanted to know the sex as the sonographers there were able to make a 90% accurate estimate provided they have the right view.
> 
> All was PERFECT with bubba, the lady doing the scan tried for half an hour to get bub to move into position so we could tell the sex and got a perfect view of the spine, ribs, fingers, legs, toes and skull, as well as a shot of baby drinking the amni fluid! :) After this 30 minutes, the lady asked me to empty my bladder and refill while walking around so baby would hopefully switch from laying on front to back while they scanned another patient.
> 
> Repeat this three more times until every other patient had been seen and the sonographer decided to try a '4D sneaky peek' to see baby's face while we tried to turn. I started cracking up as it was obvious straight away that baby has daddy's nose. :]
> 
> Ended up doing an internal scan to discover the sex in the end as bubba was having none of it (Even crossed legs over AND put hand in front of privates in a 'no way' kind of pose at one point haha!) and we discovered that this little baby is 90%.............
> 
> 
> A LITTLE GIRL!!
> 
> Came away from the scan absolutely chuffed that not only was baby growing nicely and wriggling around but also that we can start to plan names etc...daddy doesn't want to know the sex so I'm having a hard time already not saying "she" and "her" ....excited very much so!!!Click to expand...

Congrats on your little girl xxxx


----------



## jmandrews

I had those pains too! they have gone away now. I looked up what was causing the pain and its from a ligament called the round ligament. It attaches from your uterus to your pelvic area and because you are growing and your uterus is moving it causes stretching. So when you sneeze or cough hard you will feel a sharp pain. It will go away though :)


----------



## apple_20

thanks!
cingraa- they made me do this aswell (empty bladder and walk around) as little one was stubbornly facing down with bottom in the air. it worked but then for ages he (or she) refused to put his chin down. it was absolutely amazing seeing the baby move around- but weird that i couldnt feel it.

i bought an angelsounds doppler found my heart beat then the baby's and today found baby's straight away and a few loud sounds that sounded like baby moving/kicking!!

how is everyone with this weather in the UK? i was praying for a snow day tomorrow but main roads are back up and running.


----------



## jmmac

Me! I'm due August 10th :) 
And congratulations to everyone! Glad to see so many due dates


----------



## nicola ttc

apple_20 said:


> thanks!
> cingraa- they made me do this aswell (empty bladder and walk around) as little one was stubbornly facing down with bottom in the air. it worked but then for ages he (or she) refused to put his chin down. it was absolutely amazing seeing the baby move around- but weird that i couldnt feel it.
> 
> i bought an angelsounds doppler found my heart beat then the baby's and today found baby's straight away and a few loud sounds that sounded like baby moving/kicking!!
> 
> how is everyone with this weather in the UK? i was praying for a snow day tomorrow but main roads are back up and running.

I was hoping for a snow day too!! kept lookng out the window last night hoping it would start again.:dohh: Where in the UK are you?
I have angelsounds doppler too and was thinking the last few days that i can hear bubs kick/move when i listen to h/b.:happydance: Sounds like he/she is kicking the bit i'm pushing on. Have felt movements lately too - thought it was a bit early but am sure that's what it is. Was just over 14 weeks last time i think.

Cingraa - congrats on your little girl!!!!

Scan day tomorrow! 1 more sleep. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek.


----------



## struth

I haven't been on here for a few days so I've had lots of catching up to do. Congrats to Apple (great pics!) and to Cingraa (fab PINK news!)

GL on your scan tomorrow Nicola - I have had mine today and everything was beautifully perfect! Baby was measuring 12w5d and the nuchal measurement was just 1.4 so she said I have nothing to worry about there. 

Ooh - as for the stretching pains - I'm getting those too and had just put it down to things growing and moving around. They grow quickly at this point don't they?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-02-06120554.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/2012-02-06120641.jpg

Here are my pics....


----------



## cla

Lovely scan pics hun xxxx


----------



## Torz

Hello all I hope you are feeling well, i've not posted on here for a while, still feeling awful & no energy :(

Well i had my 12 week scan on the 25th Jan where everything looked great but i was measuring a week behind & baby was too small to do the NT scan. Had to go back a week later on 1st Feb. Its amazing how much difference a week makes, the pictures were soo much clearer, baby was kicking & waving, it was amazing. They moved my dates again, now due 13th August.

Will post scan pictures up in a mo, they arnt the best as i dont have a scanner so have had to take a photo of them.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04379.jpg
11+2 Weeks

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04380.jpg
12+2 Weeks - baby kicking

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04381.jpg
12+2 Weeks - baby waving

Any gender guesses welcome x


----------



## buttons1

lovely pics torz and struth glad all is well


----------



## nicola ttc

Lovely scan pics Struth and Torz. You really can see the difference a week makes!:thumbup:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Love the scan piccies. 

Nicola TTC - good luck with your scan tomorrow :flower:

I have just been signed off work for one week :( I'm dreading a week of Jeremy Kyle lol Stupid chest infection Grrrrr


----------



## struth

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Love the scan piccies.
> 
> Nicola TTC - good luck with your scan tomorrow :flower:
> 
> I have just been signed off work for one week :( I'm dreading a week of Jeremy Kyle lol Stupid chest infection Grrrrr

Oh no - bless you. You take care of yourself. Can they given you anything for it or is it just honey and lemon for you?


----------



## Funkifairy

Hey Ladies, haven't been on here in what feels like forever!
I'm back in the UK now, moved here from Australia last week and am just getting over my jet lag. 
18+2 now and can no longer bend over and paint my toenails!! Haha :) 
Should have my anomaly scan in the next week. So excited. Hope you're all well!! Xx


----------



## tmr1234

Congrats on the good scans and lovely pics.

I had my 16 weeks mw appt today every thing is fine i just have to get a belt for my SPD as i am in a bit of pain but not loads so it stops me from doing any thing.


----------



## apple_20

wow lovely scans girls. a week can make a huge difference.
the noises i hear on the doppler do sound like he/ she is kicker the sensor bit!
Im in nottingham, work in derbyshire.


----------



## puppycat

Torz i say girl

Noticed slight SPD soreness today after wandering around town for a while. Sigh.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks Struth

I'm on anti B's now. Was a little reluctant to take them at first but it's been 3 weeks now of this cough and cold and I need some relief :( Up until Monday it was honey and lemon every day and the odd paracetamol. I actually feel a lot better today x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

puppycat said:


> Noticed slight SPD soreness today after wandering around town for a while. Sigh.

Oh no, the dreaded SPD :nope: You poor thing. Hope it doesn't get to bad.

I'm getting alot of pain in my right bum cheek :blush:


----------



## struth

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Thanks Struth
> 
> I'm on anti B's now. Was a little reluctant to take them at first but it's been 3 weeks now of this cough and cold and I need some relief :( Up until Monday it was honey and lemon every day and the odd paracetamol. I actually feel a lot better today x

Glad to here that they are kicking in and that you are feeling a bit better :hugs:


----------



## struth

Puppy - when you have minute or two, would you mind changing my due date from the 18th to the 15th August? Thanks hon x


----------



## puppycat

Sure thing Struth. I'll pop on the laptop later x


----------



## kat82

Hi everyone :) Im jus looking for some advice......

I suffer from hyperemisis and i have been on numerous different anti sickness tablets plus been addmitted into hospital fo IV Fluids due to severe dehydration. Now the DR at the hospital has given me a different type of anti sickness tablet (more expensive) called Ondansetron melts. I have researched on line as to weather these are safe to take in pregnancy (I jus like to check for myself...being a nurse im a bit obsessed like this lol) the information that was given was that this type of medication is not recommended in pregnancy or breast feeding as not enough medical/scientific research has been done on it!!! Now I'm at a loss and dnt know what to do, as i do not always trust DRs!! Has anyone else ever taken this medication in pregnancy and had any problems?? Really worried now x


----------



## NellieRae

kat82, I've never been on that med before, but keep in mind that the vast majority of drugs out there have some kind of warning against taking them during pregnancy - even the ones your doctor prescribes & the ones you are familiar with. The drug companies don't want to be anywhere near a lawsuit involving pregnant women & babies. No studies or drug tests will ever be conducted on pregnant women (at least not in most countries) because it is too risky and unethical (baby can't consent!) So we all have to trust our docs and the history of what's been proven safe to help us through the rough spots in pregnancy. Can you ask another doctor's opinion about it? 

I truly hope you feel better soon. The sickness is terrible. :hugs:


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi ladies.:hi:
Had my scan yesterday and all looked good. Baby waved and kicked for us.:happydance: Will post pic tomorrow for gender guesses. Compared it to my boys picsand skull shape looks different so gonna guess at girl. Scan put me 2 days forward too.:thumbup:

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news on your scan nicola!


----------



## CarliCareBear

i swear that i think i felt my baby move yesterday?! it felt like a strange tugging sensation and like something was brushing against my inside, just a bit left of my bellybutton. i had a lot of trouble finding LO on my doppler earlier that day so i pulled it out real fast and plopped it right where i felt the flutters, sure enough little babies heartbeat was pumping away loud and clear.

is it possible that i could feel baby this early?!


----------



## jmandrews

aw yea it is!!! it is rare but my friend felt her baby super early too! :) so exciting!


----------



## TTCinBC

I felt baby a few nights ago. This is my second and I've been told you feel it earlier after the first. I didn't feel my first until 16 weeks. It's such an awesome feeling!

So I've been having horrible hip pain with this wonderful clicking noise sometimes in my front hip region. Some off and on groin pain and lower back pain. Last night I had such a terrible time sleeping. Constantly tossing and turning because I was in discomfort, even with a body pillow. I'm afraid it's spd or pgp. I see my doctor tomorrow for other stuff, so will mention it to her then. I'm just worried about work as I work in a care home and it's very physically demanding. Could this mean having to go off on medical leave early?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Great news on your scan Nicola. 

I felt both my first and this baby this week, week 15. I get little pops. Awesome x


----------



## apple_20

Hey girls haven't been on for a while. Had to go into hospital for results of a blood test (this freaked me out) turned out my baby is high risk ( 1 in 95) of having downsyndrome . I have declined further tests as they have a risk of miscarriage. It did shake me a bit mainly as being rushed into a hospital appointment I expecte d worse but I feel fine about it now as I know I'll love this baby either way. 
Anyway some beautiful scans. I can't believe people are feeling kicks I'm extra sensitive of anything I feel but I don't think I've felt him or her yet.


----------



## Terrapinface

Due 9th July 2012! 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant xx


----------



## DHime

got my first scan. I know it's blurry but it was the best I could do with my cell phone.
I know I havent been on in a while. Been helping some friends thru so hard times.
Hope everyone is doing well.
BTW - Went public last week on face book and called my dad. Still need to tell the boss. not looking forward to it but gotta since people are already starting to notice the growing belly. I had no clue I would show so early.

To make this harder, my DH told me last night that because of my being less attentive and lovey dovey, he was thinking about leaving me. In the end we talked everything out but but it he putting a damper on this whole experience. And of all things, this was his idea... Go figure.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

DHime congratulations on your scan.

Apple - I'm sorry you're going through this anxious time :hugs: What was your nuchal measurement? Did you have your scan recently, I thought you did? Was it past the 13+6 mark? I've heard of a lot of people having their bloodwork screw up there results. I hope you are not worrying too much. Easy for me to say x


----------



## jmandrews

My DH were going through a rough patch too but we agreed we needed more alone time and we are having date night once a week :) so far so good! 

I am so EXCITED! I FELT BABY TODAY!!!! IT WAS AMAZING! I can't wait for it to happen more often! :happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Today I took a spill on some gravel :( I have two very large 80 and 90 lb dogs. I had brought them to work with me and took him out back to go potty. Behind my work there is a trail for people to walk and run on. Well someone had let there dog of the leash as i walked to the back. Before i knew it my dogs were flipping out and i could get them to stop. They pulled me so hard i fell on my knees and then on my side and the drug me until i could get my hand free. It was the scariest moment of my life. I was nearly in tears so worried about the baby. Luckily I am ok besides my massive bruises on my knees. Thankful I have an OB appt tomorrow so i can make sure that baby is doing fine. The lady who owned the other dog felt so terrible and apologized dozens of times. Happy it wasn't worse.


----------



## TTCinBC

Hey ladies, thinking of buying a doppler on ebay. It's an angelsound and shipping isn't too bad. Was wondering if this is a good one?

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ANGELSOUNDS...260?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4cfe59914c


----------



## nicola ttc

This is the one i have.:thumbup: I'm pleased with it!


----------



## TTCinBC

Okay good! Because I bought it off ebay last night! Lol can't wait for it to get here!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Kat82, a doctor I work with wrote me a prescription for the melts, they work wonderfully! My ObGyn actually refilled it for me, and I know a lot of women who have taken it (I work in the ER, so most of those women are nurses too!) It is very commonly prescribed during pregnancy

I'm so happy to see everyone's scans, its nice to hear all of the good news! I'm jealous of those of you who are feeling the baby move, I can't wait for that. I thought I maybe felt a little something while I was trying to fall asleep yesterday but it was probably just gas :) My belly is getting huge lol I've traded in my usual work clothes for maternity, anyone who didn't know I was pregnant before sure does now! Its strange getting used to everyone I know stealing glances of my belly, but I'm trying to embrace it


----------



## cla

I hope everybody is ok and those babies are ok.
I had my first proper mw appointment today due to my other losses and I got to hear my baby's heart beat Iam soooooooo happy.


----------



## KozmikKitten

great news cla! its the best sound ever!


----------



## apple_20

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> DHime congratulations on your scan.
> 
> Apple - I'm sorry you're going through this anxious time :hugs: What was your nuchal measurement? Did you have your scan recently, I thought you did? Was it past the 13+6 mark? I've heard of a lot of people having their bloodwork screw up there results. I hope you are not worrying too much. Easy for me to say x

measurement on the scan was normal and according to it i was 14+1 when they took bloods. i asked the doctor if this could have made a difference but she said no. im not worry too much thanks, got my doppler hearing the baby move around though i cant feel it yet.


----------



## apple_20

oo and angel sounds doppler is ace i get a clear heartbeat (my placenta is posterior) and nowi hear him/her moving too!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Glad you are ok Apple x


----------



## jmandrews

YAY IM 16 WEEKS!!!! Went to the doctor today and told her about my fall and she told me not to worry that baby is well protected. I got to hear the heart too and every time its like im hearing it for the first time :) so happy!


----------



## KozmikKitten

glad to hear it jmandrews!


----------



## apple_20

woo congrats :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

Just popping in
Hope all you ladies are well....not long before our 20 week scans will be taking place
xx


----------



## apple_20

Pinkgirl said:


> Just popping in
> Hope all you ladies are well....not long before our 20 week scans will be taking place
> xx

mines at 19 weeks so only a few weeks to go! when is yours?


----------



## cla

When's everybody got there 20 week scans xxxxx


----------



## Bug222

10 more days!!! Mine is on Feb 21st!!! Soooo excited!


----------



## nicola ttc

Bug222 said:


> 10 more days!!! Mine is on Feb 21st!!! Soooo excited!

Thats my birthday!!:happydance:
I dont have an appointment for 20 week scan yet - should get it in the post this week. Can't wait to find out if it's a pink or blue bump.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Havent got it scheduled yet, but will probably schedule it on Feb 22 when I'm in for my 16 wk appt. Should be mid-March (and my bday is March 15!).


----------



## TTCinBC

My next appointment is mar 9th and she is going to schedule my next scan then. Probably the last week of march. Cant wait until then! 

So my doctor confirmed spd for me. Not fun. But am going to get a belt and see if i can work a few months longer. I work in a care home, so its high demand physically. Dont think I will be able to stay on as long as I'd like. But safety comes first.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

My 20 week scan is 13th March. Hopefully I can hold the water in this time!


----------



## jmandrews

My scan is at 18+5weeks on feb 29th but we won't find out the gender until March 2 at our Gender Reveal Party :) I can't wait!!!!


----------



## BrittasticTX

14 weeks today!

My next scan is at 23 weeks (Such a long time to wait!!) which will be sometime in April. 

I really thought the "uterus stretching" cramps would start to subside by now, but I feel like I am cramping more than ever!  Its making me a little uneasy, any one else still feeling those AF like cramps?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

BrittasticTX said:


> I really thought the "uterus stretching" cramps would start to subside by now, but I feel like I am cramping more than ever! Its making me a little uneasy, any one else still feeling those AF like cramps?

Yep, I had some a few days back. But peanut is happily kicking me :flower:


----------



## DHime

Hi ladies. An update to my DH situation. You guys may remember he was thinking of leaving me because I wasn't paying attention to him and because I have been moody of late.
I had an bad argument with my DH on Sat. He was angry at me again and actually yelled at me when I tried to hug him after he came home from work. After I tore him down for for being a complete ass. We got down to the meat of the matter. It wasn't that I was being unattentive. I even brought him lunch that day. (all the way across town btw) He was focusing on anything even perceived as negative. I asked him to open a door for me because my hands were full and he got mad cause he didn't hear me say thank you. (which I did say ty) I finally told him that if he wants a mommy then he needs to go back to his mother. By the end we patched things up though. I have never seen this side of my DH before. I knew he was clingy but I like that as a counter act to my independance. I am feeling so very insecure right now. The 1 person who I need the most is not proving to be a source of strength and positivity. I wish mt family was closer. At least then I would have more emotional support. Thank goodness for you ladies.


----------



## nicola ttc

DHime, i'm sorry you're having such a tough time. You imagine pregnancy to be this wonderful journey together and when it isn't, can be really disappointing.
Your OH sounds like he's really insecure - maybe he's worried about the baby being your 'number 1' and not having that spot himself any more? It's not fair to make you feel bad for things that he's imagining though.:nope:
It is a shame your family aren't near. Do you have any friends nearby you feel you can talk to?
We're always here for you.:hugs:


----------



## NellieRae

Brittastic, I've been getting some nearly AF style cramping/pulling/tightening for the first time in a while this past week. It did freak me out a little at first, but they never lasted long. I'm sure both of our little fruits are ok & just growing away in there. 

Dhime. More :hug: He sounds scared. I still have the occasional "holy ****, what did I get myself into?!" moment. There is no turning back - I will have to push this new human being out of my body & we will become parents forever. Its overwhelming sometimes. Things have already started to change & hopefully he's just having a panicky moment of his own that will pass soon.


----------



## apple_20

my next scan appointment is march 16th nurse at hospital said id be 19 weeks but looking at it ill be 20 so she must have looked at my origional edd (LMP) not the scan one. rookie mistake!


----------



## Funkifairy

Hey ladies :) Anyone in the UK not heard about the date of their 20wk scan yet?? I'm still waiting and I'm 19+1!!! I didn't arrive in the UK until I was 17 weeks though....


----------



## DHime

Thanks ladies. I don't have anyone I am close to in the area. I moved across the country from my family to be with my DH. My best friend is 9 hours away. My closest family in 13 hrs away. 
I also have those "holy crap, what the F have I done?!" moments. More often right now with this added instability with DH. I am hoping he comes around.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Funkifairy said:


> Hey ladies :) Anyone in the UK not heard about the date of their 20wk scan yet?? I'm still waiting and I'm 19+1!!! I didn't arrive in the UK until I was 17 weeks though....

Ring your MW or surgery hun to make sure they booked you in x


----------



## puppycat

struth said:


> Puppy - when you have minute or two, would you mind changing my due date from the 18th to the 15th August? Thanks hon x

Sorry it took so long :blush:



kat82 said:


> Hi everyone :) Im jus looking for some advice......
> 
> I suffer from hyperemisis and i have been on numerous different anti sickness tablets plus been addmitted into hospital fo IV Fluids due to severe dehydration. Now the DR at the hospital has given me a different type of anti sickness tablet (more expensive) called Ondansetron melts. I have researched on line as to weather these are safe to take in pregnancy (I jus like to check for myself...being a nurse im a bit obsessed like this lol) the information that was given was that this type of medication is not recommended in pregnancy or breast feeding as not enough medical/scientific research has been done on it!!! Now I'm at a loss and dnt know what to do, as i do not always trust DRs!! Has anyone else ever taken this medication in pregnancy and had any problems?? Really worried now x

This seems to be the drug of choice for HG girls. I know a few girls on it with no problems. Don't worry about taking it and concentrate on each day as it comes. As long as you keep your fluids up hun you'll be fine :) :hugs:



Terrapinface said:


> Due 9th July 2012! 18 weeks and 3 days pregnant xx

Done :thumbup:


----------



## jmandrews

I feel another cold coming on! NNNNOOOOOO! I feel like it takes 10 times longer to get over. :(


----------



## nicola ttc

Ooh, could you change my date to 12th August please pup? keep forgetting.:blush: Thanks hun.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

jmandrews said:


> I feel another cold coming on! NNNNOOOOOO! I feel like it takes 10 times longer to get over. :(

I hear ya. I'm on week 4 now with my cold. Just finished antibiotics for chest infection and now my DS has a brand new cold :(


----------



## cla

i hope everybody is ok.
well i had to have a scan on my cervix yesterday because of my previous loss, i asked if she would be able to tell me the sex and she yes.
i was waiting for the words boy but to my shock she said girl im still in shock and i cant believe it. i will post a pic later xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

Yay for girl!!! Now you have one of each!


----------



## Funkifairy

Yayyyyy finally got the time and date for my 20wk scan. Monday the 20th at 2.40pm... I'll be 20+2, so excited!! Nervous as always, praying everything is OK :)


----------



## cla

Here is my scan pic xxxx
 



Attached Files:







c1a0b81c.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cla

TTCinBC said:


> Yay for girl!!! Now you have one of each!

Thanks hun. I just hope she wasn't wrong lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

cla what a perfect little scan pic! 

funki - That date is sooo soon! Yay!


----------



## janine0187

14 weeks at the weekend. Time is flying. I cant wait to find out the gender. Still have to wait like 6 weeks I think. :(


----------



## Pinkgirl

cla said:


> Here is my scan pic xxxx

Beautiful scan picture xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> My scan is at 18+5weeks on feb 29th but we won't find out the gender until March 2 at our Gender Reveal Party :) I can't wait!!!!

Aww hun that sounds perfect. Not long till your scan now. How are they revealing the gender?
xx


----------



## jmandrews

Pinkgirl said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> My scan is at 18+5weeks on feb 29th but we won't find out the gender until March 2 at our Gender Reveal Party :) I can't wait!!!!
> 
> Aww hun that sounds perfect. Not long till your scan now. How are they revealing the gender?
> xxClick to expand...

Thanks :) I work for photographers and they are going to put together a video to play at the party. I will try to post it when its finished.


----------



## jmandrews

janine0187 said:


> 14 weeks at the weekend. Time is flying. I cant wait to find out the gender. Still have to wait like 6 weeks I think. :(

aw it will fly by believe me! two weeks from tomorrow i find out the gender and i can't believe it. :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, i just realized I only have 5 more weeks until we find out!


----------



## MamaBear518

So I know this started back in probably november-ish, but I just found the site && would love a bump buddy myself :) I'm due July 22. Everyone is insisting that I keep my legs taped shut until the 27th bc of another family members birthday, but we shall see :D I find out the 29th what we're having && we just picked out a name for each tonite....finally after many heated debates between myself and Josh :) SO Excited!!!!


----------



## jmandrews

haha never too late :)
aw my due date is the 27th :) and I go to have my gender ultrasound on the 29th too! 
Do you have any feeling on what you are having? yay for picking out names! i think that is the hardest part.


----------



## lolalei3

Welcome MommaBear!
JmAndrews I totally agree the name is very tricky indeed, just seems like we can never agree on one we both like!!

So I had my scan a few days by a specialist and she told us that she is 90% sure we are having a girl!! they usually dont tell ppl this early but because my dad is a friend of hers she gave us an educated guess! Yay team pink! am soooo excited!!!


----------



## puppycat

MamaBear518 said:


> So I know this started back in probably november-ish, but I just found the site && would love a bump buddy myself :) I'm due July 22. Everyone is insisting that I keep my legs taped shut until the 27th bc of another family members birthday, but we shall see :D I find out the 29th what we're having && we just picked out a name for each tonite....finally after many heated debates between myself and Josh :) SO Excited!!!!

Added :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBear518

jmandrews said:


> haha never too late :)
> aw my due date is the 27th :) and I go to have my gender ultrasound on the 29th too!
> Do you have any feeling on what you are having? yay for picking out names! i think that is the hardest part.



I have a feeling its a girl. Or at least I'm really hoping its a girl lol. Everyone says that you always get the opposite of what you want, but hopefully I'll be an exception. Regardless what I want most is just a happy healthy baby whether it be boy or girl. As far as names it was super hard to pick. But we've picked Lilie Anne for a girl and Logan Ryan for a boy <3 hopefully this next week just goes by quick so the 29th can get here. What do you think your having?


----------



## buttons1

Hi ladies how are you all? 

Iv had really bad stomach pains all day they come and go but are quite painful when they come. I called the mw but she didn't seem too concerned she just said if they get so bad I can't bear it or start bleeding then go to a and e. why is is a lot of midwives make you feel like an inconvenience when your the reason they are in a job? Anyone else had any pains around 15 weeks?


----------



## nicola ttc

Hi Buttons,
I'm 15 weeks Sunday and had really bad pains low down at the front and low in my back earlier this week. I seriously felt like it does in early labour!! My midwife told me to rest for a couple of days, feet raised if poss in case the uterus or cervix had been irritated so it had a chance to calm down and not trigger anything bad. She also said drink lots and lots of water in case it was a UTI (even though i had no other symptoms of one). I did both of these things and felt so much better after 2 or 3 days. Not sure which was the thing that helped but something did!
Mine also offered to pop round with her doppler to reassure me baby was fine (but i have my own anyway so knew bubs hb was ok)
Sorry your midwife was not so helpful, it amazes me when all someone needs is a bit of advice or reassurance and are made to feel stupid or that they are being an inconvenience. You're right, it is part of their job as well as delivering!! Such a shame some of them forget that sometimes.
Hope you're feeling a bit better today. :hugs:


----------



## jmandrews

MamaBear518 said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> haha never too late :)
> aw my due date is the 27th :) and I go to have my gender ultrasound on the 29th too!
> Do you have any feeling on what you are having? yay for picking out names! i think that is the hardest part.
> 
> 
> Aw I know what u mean. I would love a girl but I this lil one is a boy :) beautiful names! Less than two weeks! We r naming our girl Everlee Roe and boy Cohen Lynn. I can't wait to find out!Click to expand...


----------



## DHime

I just want a girl so I don't have to name anyone Barry Allen.
(same as my DH's fav comic book hero) really...
I have tried so hard to change his mind but he is just not budging. I keep asking for Allen Barry instead but nope.
For a girl, Scarlet Orie


----------



## buttons1

Thanks Nicola I'm much better now


----------



## nicola ttc

Oooh spooky Buttons. I was thinking about you and thought i'd post on here to say hope you're ok and tadaaaaa there you were. So glad you're feeling better.:thumbup:

Its so exciting getting to the bit where we find out boy or girl and start choosing names. :happydance:
We don't have a boy first name yet but his middle name would be Edward.
For a girl OH has chosen Emily Jane. Jane is my middle name and then she'd have the same initials as Edward had. Who am i to say no to that?? Luckily, i quite like it too.
DHime, lets hope it's a girl!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## littlenibble

Buttons,
I went to the doctor right around 15 weeks with lower abdominal pain. It felt something between sore muscles and constipation. Turns out it was both. My doctor saw me and we looked at baby everything was fine. He told me to rest and take some Tylenol that it was my muscles stretching and also recommended fiber gummies to get things moving along. About 2 days later I felt much better. I still get some cramping but they are more with sudden movements now.


----------



## apple_20

hey everyone i see we are all getting excited about gender scans- just over three weeks to go- im convinced its a boy but we will see.

our boy names
Logan
Alistair
Elliot
Douglas (douggie)

not a narrowed down list just brought the baby name book yesterday- what do you think?


----------



## nicola ttc

I love Elliot....but i may be biased:blush:


----------



## apple_20

nicola ttc said:


> I love Elliot....but i may be biased:blush:

haha thanks i think its a lovely name too!


----------



## cla

I like Logan xxxx


----------



## apple_20

you see i like them all lol. Logan was the first one i liked before looking in a book or anything. (OH's idea)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I like Logan also! Elliot is also a good name! :thumbup:

About 3 weeks till my scan too. I will probably get it booked tomorrow when I'm at the clinic for my appt.


----------



## cla

Does it go with your last name


----------



## jmandrews

i love elliot :) i dont know anyone named that.

A week from tomorrow is my scan!!!! eek! and then we will find out 2 days later the gender at our reveal party! i can not wait! so excited!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Apple, I like Elliot too! It seems to be the class favorite!

We have picked out Cannon and Meredith tentatively but we are still throwing names around. My doc doesn't do the gender scan until 23 weeks which seems SO... LONG.... AWAY!!! I don't know if I can make it that long!

I have an appointment today with my doctor. I of course have a list of questions :haha: and at the top is the CRAMPING! Its been bad the last week, like menstrual cramping. Its not horrible but enough to keep me awake at night. I know its probably normal, but I just need the reassurance of hearing a doctor tell me its okay! 

Glad everyone is doing so well!


----------



## Bug222

eeek... detail scan today, im so nervous!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Cant wait for your update Bug! Have fun!


----------



## jmandrews

Eek yay Bug!!!


----------



## Bug222

Baby Bug! There are a few more pictures in my journal but this is the best one...
 



Attached Files:







A 0003.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nicola ttc

Lovely scan pic Bug.
Are you team yellow or did you find out?


----------



## apple_20

wow bug amazing how different they look from the 12 week scans. chubby baby arm! sweet.

I have my 16 week (though im 17) mw appointment later had to take first morining urine sample managed it without peeing on myself- achievement of the day!

as for the names yeah we are still trying them out with second name to see what fits best :)


----------



## struth

Hello ladies :wave:

Congats on a great scan bug? That pic is lovely. I can't wait to be where you are - my scan is at 19+6 too! I have less than 5 weeks to wait but I get the feeling its going to drag. 

I have my mw appointment this morning - I think it is my 15/16 week one but I seem to be having is quite early. I haven't had to pee in a pot yet (well done apple - it is quite an achievement in those little pots!) - I guess she will get me to do it when I get there. 

Oh and I think I may finally have some good news - I think (touch wood) that the ms might have finally decided to leave me alone. I haven't been sick since Sunday and I haven't felt nauseous either. This is the longest I have gone without sickness or nausea for 10 weeks so it feels great!! I'm trying to not get too carried away with it unless it is just on a break but I'm enjoying feeling normal nonetheless. 

Puppy - are you still sick?


----------



## puppycat

Hey struth. Yeh was last sick Sunday about 3 times :( been ok since but it tends to come back every few days so i am not holding my breath just yet!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! 
Great scan pic Bug! Are you team yellow? :thumbup:
I've got my 16 wk today too! Although I am almost 17! :happydance:


----------



## lolalei3

Awww what an amazing scanpic Bug, they are growing up a storm in there! It feels so surreal! I get another peek at LO on Monday i'll be 14w3d!


----------



## jmandrews

Struth i think time will fly because for me i can't believe i find out the gender next week! wow its crazy! this pregnancy is going so quick! :) i felt little bean kicking yesterday again. We bought a SUV yesterday we need something much bigger than a car. I think the baby was excited! haha


----------



## apple_20

wow what a pointless 16 appointment! didnt listen for hb or feal bump. paper work urine and blood pressure- and it seems they have lost my bloods for iron and sicklecell which means they might have to take more blood (AHH). also i could have had low iron all this time but not know!

sorry mini rant- so glad i have a doppler or i would be very worried not having a chance to hear hb.


----------



## Pinkgirl

Bug222 said:


> Baby Bug! There are a few more pictures in my journal but this is the best one...

Gorgeous scan picture xx


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> Struth i think time will fly because for me i can't believe i find out the gender next week! wow its crazy! this pregnancy is going so quick! :) i felt little bean kicking yesterday again. We bought a SUV yesterday we need something much bigger than a car. I think the baby was excited! haha

Eeeeekkkkk Not long till you know what you are having!
xx


----------



## Bug222

nicolattc and kozmikkitten- yup we are staying team yellow


----------



## jmandrews

One more week from tomorrow and my little bean will have a name! Can't wait to find out the gender!


----------



## nicola ttc

Thats so exciting! We'll be finding out pink or blue and have a few names we like but won't be naming bubs til he/she is born.
With my second DD we'd called her Caitlin but it didn't suit her at all! I cried for about 2 days til i finally said what was wrong and got told 'well change it then!':dohh: So now she's Tiegan.
We have cards and a baby book and allsorts with Caitlin written in them.:haha:


----------



## pinklollipop

I found out Monday I'm on team Pink! I had a private gender scan done and the tech was 90% sure of a girl!:happydance::kiss:


----------



## Pinkgirl

2 weeks till 20 week scan.....looking forward to it! x


----------



## jmandrews

aw Congrats Pinklollipop!!!! so excited for you!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Awwwww everybody is finding out gender. It must be very exciting that you can go out and buy clothes etc. We are staying team yellow.


----------



## puppycat

We're staying team yellow too hun :flower:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

puppycat said:


> We're staying team yellow too hun :flower:

You mean there is more than just me??? :happydance: LOL 

For team yellow's maybe we could do a little fun guess of gender and weight, and see if we are right come the summer?

Our hospital here have a policy of not revealing gender. In fact it was on the national news a few days back with regards to this new gender choice argument. We did, and will have a 3D scan again but more for the experience. Last time we asked them not to reveal gender.

Do you have any inkling Puppycat?


----------



## puppycat

I have absolutely no idea! Lol. My mum wasn't able to carry boys and when we had our losses i assumed i was the same so i thought girl BUT this pregnancy has been so different from Laura's i don't know what to think.

What about you? Any inkling?


----------



## lolalei3

Welcome to team Pink Pinklollipop!!:pink:

Emz why is it your hospital doesn't tell gender and the gender choices thing? Is it because people may terminate if the baby is not what they want????


----------



## jmandrews

5 days until we find out the Gender!!! Beyond excited!


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> 5 days until we find out the Gender!!! Beyond excited!

Eeeeekkkk have you got any feelings as to what baby maybe?
xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

lolalei3 said:


> Emz why is it your hospital doesn't tell gender and the gender choices thing? Is it because people may terminate if the baby is not what they want????

The official line is, they are too busy to tell everybody the gender! However on the news report 3 muslim ladies said they thought it was because of the high amount of ethnic minorities in our town (I'm an ethnic minority myself), and they said in particular certain cultures wanted boys first. And as a rumour that's what everybody round here has always said the reason is!

Puppycat - I knew I was having a boy with my son. Don't ask me how! I just did lol this time I'm not sure at all. But more inclined to say girl.


----------



## jmandrews

Pinkgirl said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 5 days until we find out the Gender!!! Beyond excited!
> 
> Eeeeekkkk have you got any feelings as to what baby maybe?
> xxClick to expand...

I have a feeling its a boy, but not sure why. Maybe because everyone thinks im having a boy. haha


----------



## MamaBear518

3 more days until we find out!! It's getting harder to sleep or concentrate on anything else. 

I was wondering if anyone else is having headaches, every...single...day....?? I know its not from dehydration because I drink water like its my job. I'm thinking it could be from my sinus' because we've had such a screwy winter this year, but Idk. I've tried all the suggestions from my baby book to relax and get rid of it without having to take tylonol, but nothing works. My next step is to go to Urgent Care and have them prescribe me something to hopefully get rid of the extra fluids, but I'm so nervous about taking meds :/ Anyone have any remedies? Suggestions? I'm willing to try just about anything at this point!


----------



## TTCinBC

The only things Ive ever taken that helps is the tylenol. Sometimes it can be from higher volumes of blood, which happens off and on during the whole 9 months and sometimes it can be caused by higher blood pressure. Have you had your blooe pressure checked lately? If its fine, then it's just the extra blood flow and not much can be done unfortunately. I know how you feel, it can get bad. But Tylenol and rest is all they will tell you if its bad and not blood pressure related. Hope that helps some how!

Everyone is getting their gender scans earlier then me!!! Lol I have to wait until 20 weeks. So no earlier then March 23rd but she is maybe wanting me to wait until 21 or 22 weeks :( I dont want to wait but dh agrees with whatever she says..booooo


----------



## Droplette

hello, i'm new here :) due 26 august. will be finding out bub's gender on 25 march so not that far away!


----------



## buttons1

hi all haven't stopped by in a while how is everybody? I got my doppler bk of my friend at the weekend and got to listen to beanies heartbeat for the first time was great :cloud9: got midwife on wednesday. I am so desperate to find out the gender can't wait until my 20 week scan hoping to have a date come through soon


----------



## puppycat

MamaBear518 said:


> 3 more days until we find out!! It's getting harder to sleep or concentrate on anything else.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone else is having headaches, every...single...day....?? I know its not from dehydration because I drink water like its my job. I'm thinking it could be from my sinus' because we've had such a screwy winter this year, but Idk. I've tried all the suggestions from my baby book to relax and get rid of it without having to take tylonol, but nothing works. My next step is to go to Urgent Care and have them prescribe me something to hopefully get rid of the extra fluids, but I'm so nervous about taking meds :/ Anyone have any remedies? Suggestions? I'm willing to try just about anything at this point!

I had this and it was my sinuses. Is your face tender to the touch too? That's the biggest sign i think. I got one of those vix nasal inhalers which worked wonders. Paracetamol did nothing for me.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome droplette! Congrats on your pregnancy! :flower:
Cant wait til everyone starts spilling the news of genders!


----------



## MamaBear518

Puppycat, yes I do feel the tenderness on either side of my nose and right on the center of my forehead. Sinus problems run in the family, so hopefully beaner won't have an issue. I'll give the vicks thing a try, hopefully that'll help. I also read somewhere last night that magnesium supplements might also work. So we'll see. Thanks for the advice :D


----------



## stacey080808

Im due August 3rd :)


----------



## jmandrews

3 more sleeps until Gender Reveal day!!!


----------



## Droplette

jmandrews said:


> 3 more sleeps until Gender Reveal day!!!

Ohh so exciting!!


----------



## Tatobug

Hi I'm kaitlin. I'm due Aug 14th. Do you guys have a facebook page?


----------



## jmandrews

What do you think? Is baby a he or a she? We will find out the gender at our reveal party on friday! yay! (sry pics are sideways)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 2









photo-1.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

I'm going to say boy


----------



## KozmikKitten

I say :blue: also! 
But I am no good at this stuff! Just going by gut feeling!


----------



## MamaBear518

So today was the big day :D :D And my boyfriend and I have ourselves a beautiful, healthy (so far), perfect little Princess <3 I don't think that I've ever felt more joy and love towards one thing in my entire life. I'm still all emotional over it, but I can't help it and don't care that I can't help it lol. Hopefully I post this picture the right way  

https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll391/NitsyxPooh518/465599_3452779684636_1425112873_5067795_1634556624_o.jpg


----------



## jmandrews

aw congrats mamabear!!! what a beautiful baby girl! :) 

i can't wait for friday to find out what I'm having!


----------



## MamaBear518

Thank you!! You have a very cute little peanut yourself! My guess is a boy, but I'm probably way off b/c thats what I thought I was having lol :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Jmandrews i think boy too!:blue:
The gender reveal party is such a lovely idea, never heard of that before!!


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks! They r a lot of fun and becoming more an more popular. My cousin did one last year. She had the nurse call her baker and let her know what the gender was. On the inside of the cake it was blue for boy or pink for girl. They cut into the cake to find out they were having a girl :) it was so fun!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Mamabear congrats on your beautiful baby girl! Great scan pic!


----------



## Torz

jmandrews said:


> What do you think? Is baby a he or a she? We will find out the gender at our reveal party on friday! yay! (sry pics are sideways)

I think that your having a beautiful boy :)


----------



## BrittasticTX

jmandrews I think boy too! And mamabear congrats on the beautiful baby girl!!

I had an appt on the 21st, blood pressure was great, no weight gain yet, and baby's heartbeat was a strong 147 on the Doppler. I couldn't be happier, everything looks great. Gender scan on the 28th!! Ahhh, I can't wait!! My mom and dad are coming and DH's parents might be there. 

I'm still not feeling baby move, is this normal? When did you all start to feel anything?


----------



## MamaBear518

Britt, I didn't feel anything until I was almost 18 weeks. I was kinda freaking out myself bc my MW kept asking if I had felt anything yet and I had to keep saying no, but then one day...BAM!! It was really cool :) You'll know when you feel your little peanut moving. It kinda felt like my knee does when it twitches lol. only the muscle spasm and twitchy like feeling was in my belly. It was like a combination of waves and butterflies. It's hard to describe lol


----------



## apple_20

hey girls not been on in a while, congrats to those who have had thei gender scans. my big news...
felt baby move on sunday, then monday and so on! still not regualr but i feel it at least once a day.
what a weird and wonderful feeling it is.
also on monday oh felt the kick so must be pretty hard!


----------



## jmandrews

aw congrats Apple!!! I am so jealous! I have only felt baby twice since 16 weeks. I know its going crazy in there because i saw it. I'm just waiting for the day i fell baby all the time.


----------



## Bug222

oh yay that is so exciting.. DH still hasn't felt baby.. damn anterior placenta. I feel baby on and off.. mostly in the evening.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Yay for movement. My movements are still very lown down and I am getting weird vibrating sensations in my bottom lol

When does everybody plan on going on maternity leave and how long for? I know US ladies get a lot less time than us in the UK. Sad really. I plan to finish a week before my due date this time, as I had 3 weeks off last time and then my son was 6 days late. I was so bored. I will be taking my full 52 weeks again x


----------



## MamaBear518

UK ladies get 52 weeks?!?!!?!!!! We only get 12 here in the US!! Gotta love the good ol US of A :/


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

MamaBear518 said:


> UK ladies get 52 weeks?!?!!?!!!! We only get 12 here in the US!! Gotta love the good ol US of A :/

The last couple of months are unpaid but I think most employers have Keep In Touch days (KIT) where you can go into your workplace up to 10 times, for only an hour if you want to and you get a full days pay. This helps lots. I'm not sure about any other employers but I can also use any holiday I have and be paid in full for that period. 

We are very lucky in the UK. We do moan about a lot of things sometimes but in comparison to some countries we get a great deal. 

12 weeks! Wow :hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

52 weeks?!? holy crap that is a long time! wow! i wish the US would work that way... bring me some gas and air why they're at it!!

congrats to those who are starting to feel baby kick!
found out today my ultrasound is on April 2nd! it seems so far!! was hoping i would be one of the lucky ones who gets in early, but nope! hopefully once baby starts moving around it will hold me over till my 21 week scan... :coffee:


----------



## Bug222

We get a full year here too.. the first 5 months are EI plus a top up by my employer so it works our to 80% of my normal earnings... after the five months it is just EI so with is just over 50% of my normal wage. 

I had planned on working until a month before my due date.. but my OB kind of sidelined that plan yesterday. He actually laughed out loud at me and said he thinks that he will be signing me off work at my next appt (a month from now).. so super early. Unfortunately I already had back problems before this pregnancy and it is just getting worse as bumpy grows. As my job is quite physical it looks like I will be having to leave a lot earlier than I planned.


----------



## jmandrews

It's a GIRL!!!! Can't wait to meet Everlee Roe!


----------



## TTCinBC

jmandrews said:


> It's a GIRL!!!! Can't wait to meet Everlee Roe!

Congratulations jmandrews!! That's fantastic news! :happydance:





I started feeling little flutters at 13 weeks and it's gotten progressively strong every week. This week it's been so strong! Today it's been very strong and active. Felt it at work a few times and then it did this weird flip Im thinking when we were out at dinner. Must have been my cold drink, lol 
I figure DH should be able to feel it all going on in a week or two if baby keeps going at this rate! 
It also gave my home doppler a good kick the other night. Guess it wasn't interested in me listening, :rofl:


3 more weeks until I can get my gender scan. But my doctor is thinking I should wait until 21/22 weeks. Not sure if I can to be honest :blush:


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on your pink news!

I'm still waiting for the movements to be regular but they are comforting all the same. I felt baby do sime kind of roll last night. It's weird how I know that!
I told my.non pregnant friend as she said err that's discusting, erm no its awesome!


----------



## puppycat

Happy 17 weeks TTCinBC :)


----------



## Pinkgirl

jmandrews said:


> It's a GIRL!!!! Can't wait to meet Everlee Roe!

Woohooo congratulations hun....beautiful name xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on your girl jm! So excited for you! :happydance:


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks puppy. Happy 17 weeks to you too!!

I remember wheb my DD did a flip when I was much further along, boy was it weird! This one did another spin last night at dinner. I had a cold drink, and it was active after that, so probably what caused it


----------



## CarliCareBear

happy 17 weeks fellow bump buds :happydance:


----------



## nicola ttc

Thanks Carli.
17 weeks today!:happydance:
So, i got to see baby on Friday as i'm having 3 weekly cervical scans (as last 3 boys were prem). The sonographer did a quick ultrasound to check on bubs size and said they'll do that every time so gonna get to see baby lots! yay.
She wouldn't even look to see if it's a boy or girl til next time though.:growlmad:
I can't wait! Everyone seems to be finding out before me! - except the team yellows.

So how are you ladies now we're all well and truly into second tri?

I'm feeling so well at the moment. And constantly hungry.:blush: Bump is coming along nicely, not feeling so tired and just feel gooood. Except for the hideously spotty chest and shoulders i seem to have acquired. yuk.
I'm using Bio oil now to stop any stretch marks as bump seems to grow daily. It's worked in all my previous pregnancies so sticking with it!! I know it's genetic too but hey, it can't hurt.:thumbup:

Anyone else spotty? Any idea's what i can do about it? never had that before!


----------



## littlenibble

Hi Everyone! Sorry I"ve been away for what seems like forever. I'm so excited for everyone finding out team blue or pink. We find out tomorrow afternoon and I cannot wait. I believe it is the first time ever that I've looked forward to Monday. I'm going to spend few days catching up on everyone's news, but I'm glad to see so much happiness. 

I'd like to know exactly what movement is feeling like to you all. I think I feel baby sometimes in the middle of the night. I get this weird swoosh feeling in my belly but who knows could be gas.


----------



## KozmikKitten

littlenibble have a great scan! I just started feeling a "swooshing" feeling over the weekend and mostly at night when I turn positions. I'm sure its got to be the baby moving!


----------



## littlenibble

I am nearly positive I've been feeling the baby move, but it is such a different thing that I can't be really positive. I think the swooshing is definitely baby. It is usually the middle of the night for me when I move from laying on my side to my back. The swoosh happens right around where my Dr. checks for the heartbeat, just below my belly button. It will happen once or twice then nothing. I've also felt just a few nudges that I think is baby, but it really could be gas. I'm ready to get some real feeling baby movement and some movement that you can feel from the outside so my husband can get in on the baby action.


----------



## jmandrews

I feel the same way. I am still not 100% sure if what i am feeling is baby. I hope she starts really kicking soon :) 

have you found out the gender yet? so exciting!


----------



## littlenibble

Hour and a half to go. I'm still at work for another 30 minutes and I'm literally just killing time by looking at baby stuff. The worst part is drinking the four glasses of fluid and holding it until my ultrasound. I just hope I don't have to sneeze any time soon or I might pee my pants.


----------



## apple_20

for me it started with random feelings that i wasnt sure about. then last week i felt the baby kick and there was no way it could be anything else. i had my hand on my stomach so i felt it on my hand too. even now its never more than a few times a day. i cant describe the kick apart from that it was definately a kick! made me jump it was nothing like gas. however some other movements/ lighter kicks could still be confused.


----------



## tryinforfirst

I had my scan today and found out It's A Girl !


----------



## littlenibble

Just got home from our celebratory dinner. It is a BOY!!!! Anterior placenta though so it will be a while before the hubby can feel anything on the outside.


----------



## jmandrews

tryinforfirst said:


> I had my scan today and found out It's A Girl !

aw yay congrats!!! welcome to team pink! i think its the year for girls! :)


----------



## MamaBear518

AHH Congrats to everyone who's found out!!!!! It really is the year for girls! Awesome to hear a lot of you are starting to feel baby kicking or moving :D Lilie did nothing but kick me for about a good hour today. Weirdest but greatest feeling in the world, I think :) My mom finally came home from her cruise saturday and we told her it was a girl. She cried about 6 different times to me && when she called her mom they cried 3 more times together. Bunch of whacko's lol. I did some crying of my own when she told me her SO proposed to her in the Bahama's after being together 3 years :) So it's going to be a very busy summer between baby showers, bridal showers, the birth of Lilie and the wedding. Hopefully between the baby and the wedding this family will start to see some sunshine....Lord knows we all need it.


----------



## littlenibble

I hope I'm doing this right... Here he is!

https://i.imgur.com/RGWL0.jpg


----------



## cla

Congrats on your little boy xxxx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats ladies on your son and daughter :) x x


----------



## KozmikKitten

tryinforone congrats on your girl! :pink:
littlenibble congrats on your boy! :blue:


----------



## nicola ttc

Ditto to KozmicKitten's post!!
Congratulations ladies.:happydance:
Is it too long to be counting down from 24 sleeps?:blush::haha:

How is everyone today?


----------



## buttons1

never too early Nicola. I started counting down from last wed when i got my date through 16 more sleeps for me


----------



## BrittasticTX

What an exciting time! Its so much fun to find out what everyone is having! We find out in 3 weeks! 

I've had a very exciting week! Found out last weekend that my sister in law (DH's sister) is pregnant! She's about 6 weeks along, I'm so excited that our babies will be the same age and get to grow up together! My DH and I also paid the down payment to start construction on our new house! We are living in a little (and expensive!) apartment right now with horrid neighbors, no room, and two dogs! I am so excited about moving into a home of our own! Its probably not going to be ready until a couple of weeks after the baby is born. I talked to my parents about staying with them during that time and they are SO excited about having the baby in their house for a couple of weeks. Now if only the nausea would go away life would be perfect!


----------



## TTCinBC

Everyone has their scan dates!!! Waaaahh I want mine! Lol i see my doctor friday and thats when she decided to put in the req for the scan. But generally, if your flexable, you get in for your ultrasound within one or two weeks. She also mentioned wanting me to wait til im 21/22 weeks. To which Im not okay with!!! Lol will be trying to convince her otherwise friday. 

Congratulations to everyone on their bundles and finding out the gender!!!


----------



## Luv2

Hello everyone!!! How are you all??? I'm new to this site, and after browsing around I already love it here. I'm 15 weeks 2 days, due date August 27th and very much enjoying this pregnancy. I have a 9 year old son who's also very excited!!! I'm very happy to hear all of your stories!!!:happydance:


----------



## struth

JD and tryinforfirst - lovely pink news!!! 

littlenibble - congrats on the boy! great pic!

Nicola - I haven't had spot on my body but my face has been terrible! I feel like a teenager again! I have noticed that they tend to heal quicker than usual though? I've been using the bio oil too - my friends all swear by it. And it is quite relaxing too to put some time aside to lather it on!

Nicola - never too early to start a countdown (look at my ticker!). I've got 19 sleeps to go...

Welcome Luv2 - congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the group!

I'm jealous of all you people feeling movement. I keep thinking that I *might* feel flutterings but I can't be sure that it is baby. There has been nothing obvious yet and anything I have felt could easily have been wind! Hurry up baby!


----------



## puppycat

Luv2 said:


> Hello everyone!!! How are you all??? I'm new to this site, and after browsing around I already love it here. I'm 15 weeks 2 days, due date August 27th and very much enjoying this pregnancy. I have a 9 year old son who's also very excited!!! I'm very happy to hear all of your stories!!!:happydance:




tryinforfirst said:


> I had my scan today and found out It's A Girl !




littlenibble said:


> Just got home from our celebratory dinner. It is a BOY!!!! Anterior placenta though so it will be a while before the hubby can feel anything on the outside.




MamaBear518 said:


> So today was the big day :D :D And my boyfriend and I have ourselves a beautiful, healthy (so far), perfect little Princess <3 I don't think that I've ever felt more joy and love towards one thing in my entire life. I'm still all emotional over it, but I can't help it and don't care that I can't help it lol. Hopefully I post this picture the right way
> 
> https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll391/NitsyxPooh518/465599_3452779684636_1425112873_5067795_1634556624_o.jpg




stacey080808 said:


> Im due August 3rd :)




Droplette said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> 3 more sleeps until Gender Reveal day!!!
> 
> Ohh so exciting!!Click to expand...




Tatobug said:


> Hi I'm kaitlin. I'm due Aug 14th. Do you guys have a facebook page?

Right girls I am in the process of updating pink/blue/yellow. Please check the front page and if you're not there just drop me a note (I have to go out now so I've stopped midway).

Anyone new has been added too :)



CarliCareBear said:


> happy 17 weeks fellow bump buds :happydance:

Hey bump buddy - I see you have Hyperemesis too. Isn't it fun! NOT!

PICC line sounds harsh though, how you feeling now? I had IV fluids last Tues/Weds and *touch wood* have been ok since, still on meds of course but no ssick :happydance:


----------



## lolalei3

Puppycat I'm team Pink!! and due 24th August, (you have me on 23rd) thanks! 

Hope everyone is well, congrats on those having scans/ finding out gender! go pink blue yellow!!:haha:

Hard to believe we are already half way through our pregnancy's!!


----------



## puppycat

lolalei3 said:


> Puppycat I'm team Pink!! and due 24th August, (you have me on 23rd) thanks!
> 
> Hope everyone is well, congrats on those having scans/ finding out gender! go pink blue yellow!!:haha:
> 
> Hard to believe we are already half way through our pregnancy's!!




Bug222 said:


> nicolattc and kozmikkitten- yup we are staying team yellow




pinklollipop said:


> I found out Monday I'm on team Pink! I had a private gender scan done and the tech was 90% sure of a girl!:happydance::kiss:




nicola ttc said:


> Ooh, could you change my date to 12th August please pup? keep forgetting.:blush: Thanks hun.




cla said:


> i hope everybody is ok.
> well i had to have a scan on my cervix yesterday because of my previous loss, i asked if she would be able to tell me the sex and she yes.
> i was waiting for the words boy but to my shock she said girl im still in shock and i cant believe it. i will post a pic later xxx




jmmac said:


> Me! I'm due August 10th :)
> And congratulations to everyone! Glad to see so many due dates




momofone08 said:


> Oooo I want to join. I am due August 21st with baby #2.:)




wantingagirl said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> I had an early gender scan and Im having a girl!
> 
> So sorry ooops and mrsmoo :hugs: thinking of you lots.
> 
> I will upload some scan pics later 20 week scan in days!
> 
> xxx

Just some of the genders i have updated. All on the front page :)


----------



## jmandrews

struth said:


> JD and tryinforfirst - lovely pink news!!!
> 
> littlenibble - congrats on the boy! great pic!
> 
> Nicola - I haven't had spot on my body but my face has been terrible! I feel like a teenager again! I have noticed that they tend to heal quicker than usual though? I've been using the bio oil too - my friends all swear by it. And it is quite relaxing too to put some time aside to lather it on!
> 
> Nicola - never too early to start a countdown (look at my ticker!). I've got 19 sleeps to go...
> 
> Welcome Luv2 - congrats on your pregnancy and welcome to the group!
> 
> I'm jealous of all you people feeling movement. I keep thinking that I *might* feel flutterings but I can't be sure that it is baby. There has been nothing obvious yet and anything I have felt could easily have been wind! Hurry up baby!

aw dont worry you will feel baby soon! i just did for the first time yesterday and ill be 20 weeks tomorrow! When it happens you will know!


----------



## struth

Just had a peak at the front page and we are definitely weighted towards team pink on this thread at the moment! We need some more team blue to even us out. 

I think I might be team blue... 18 more sleeps until I find out! :coffee:


----------



## puppycat

I'm thinking i'm team blue too but we're not finding out :)


----------



## struth

I sometimes wish we weren't either.... but then I gave OH the decision and he has made it. I really think knowing will help him bond too - he's not good with abstract things and I guess it is quite abstract for the men until the baby pops out. We have been putting off any talk of names or anything like that until we know gender. Hopefully once we do know he can start to put an identity to the baby and start thinking about it as a baby rather than a pregnancy. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## puppycat

Yeh. We can't think of a single boy name we like so i'm a bit worried! Lol


----------



## struth

I think boys names are really hard - we have loads of girls names that we both like. Boys names, however, we just can't agree on OR we know people already with the names that we like!


----------



## puppycat

Yup or they don't roll with our surname.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Morning ladies! I think team blue here too. One week and I'll know for sure! 
Ruth - what you said totally makes sense. Men often need more information to grasp the idea. At least I think so! My DH always wants to talk to the baby but he then says "I dont know what to say!" So I think knowing the gender will help him think of things to say to the baby, too!


----------



## nicola ttc

I'm thinking team pink but still have another 3 weeks to find out!!:growlmad:
We have a girls name all picked out that OH chose but neither of us can think of a good boys name...we've used up all the ones we liked!!:haha:


----------



## tryinforfirst

KozmikKitten said:


> tryinforone congrats on your girl! :pink:
> littlenibble congrats on your boy! :blue:

Thank you !


----------



## Luv2

Hello ladies!!! Glad to hear everyone is finding out babies gender. Congratulations to you all!!! I think I'll be a part of team blue...a lot of this pregnancy reminds me of my first, where I had my son. My next appointment isn't until the 22nd, and at that appt my 20 week will be set-up. Seems like a whole lot of waiting to me...ugh...but I'll be extremely excited to find out whenever!!!


----------



## jmandrews

aw time will fly by! believe me i can't believe I am already 20 weeks! its kinda scary how fast its going!


----------



## TTCinBC

Im so upset. My doctor dropped the ball with my 20 week scan and put the requiaition in late and now I have to wait until april 17th and I will be almost 24 weeks by then....im so sad.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I have my 20 week scan on Tuesday. I can't wait to see peanut again. Although I know he/she is fine because of all the jumping around in my uterus lol


----------



## puppycat

Ugh! My DH is so f*ckin self absorbed. I asked him how many weeks i am today and he says 'i dunno' and looks completely not bothered. Ok i don't expect him to remember exactly but given he knows i have my 20 weeks scan in 2 weeks it should be worth a guess right?!

He's been really distant anyway and tbh i'm getting fed up of trying.


----------



## BrittasticTX

aw puppycat, I'm sorry! Men are dumb! I feel like my DH is stuck at 14 weeks lol. He knows when the due date is, but he always thinks I'm 14 weeks. I think he just has a hard time believing that this is progressing so quickly. I get weekly emails about what's happening "this week in your pregnancy" so I started forwarding those to him. Now every monday he gets an email telling him how far along I am and what fruit our baby is this week :)

TTCinBC, I'm so sorry! That would be really upsetting for me too! 

I also think we are team blue, I have since the beginning! I'm going to be SO shocked if I find out its a girl! 18 days!


----------



## Luv2

TTCinBC I'm positively sure that that sucks...I'm sorry your doctor dropped the ball and didn't get your request in in time...I can only imagine how anxious you are...but good things comes to those who wait....

puppycat I'm sorry your DH is being insensitive...some men are just not that into pregnancy until the baby gets here...my sister, a friend and I are all pregnant at the same time and 2 out of 3 men are insensitive....to get pass the insensitivity me and my friend spend a lot of time talking and hanging out together. It gets us pass the insensitivity and keeps us happy and stress-free.


----------



## Mummy_Claire

Hello! I'm new to BnB and due August 29th!! This is my first and me and fiancé are very excited but also incredibly nervous. Could do with some bump buddies, hope everyone is well xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

TTCinBC that's really crappy :hugs: Hopefully the weeks will fly by for you.

puppycat that's not very nice of him, he could at least pretend to be interested hey! Do you know why he is being distant? :hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies. Was really upset. I think it was more of a shock because usually they can get us in to the ultrasound clinic within a week or so here. So i definitely wasnt expecting it. Im ok with it now. Still not happy, but its okay. Im just impatient lol

Im sorry your DH is being like that puppy. They really are jerks sometimes. The email idea sounds like a good idea!

So i listened to baby on the doppler tonight and its only been a few days since ive heard it, but it sounds different? Its really strong now, but almost sounds like a double beat? I thought maybe baby has turned around since its so strong. But i thought that on tuesday night too. Also havent feltvmuch movenent the last few days. Does the sound of the heart beat change as they get bigger? I didnt have a doppler at gome with the last one


----------



## nicola ttc

Welcome Clairenaaron:hi:

Chelci - i have that too! Sounds loud and high up and like you said, a double beat! I saw the midwife Tuesday and when she did the doppler she said 'are you sure theres only one?!' but then worked out it is the placenta she could hear with the hb.:shrug: I thought those noises were a lot slower but she seemed convinced. (i have anterior placenta)

Hope everyone else is feeling good.:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

Thanks girls. Dunno why he's being like it but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh that kinda puts my mind at ease a bit Nic! Thank you. Just glad to gear it isnt only me.


----------



## puppycat

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1322.jpg


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

^^^ Beautiful bump x


----------



## TTCinBC

So had anyonr else noticed their breasts leaking clostrum already? Im just over 18 weeks and noticed it today. Definitely didnt happen this early last time. Hoping this is a good sign that breast feeding will be easier then last time! Didnt have much milk last time.


----------



## puppycat

Yup, does wonders for dry nips ;)


----------



## struth

Puppy - you are looking great! Lovely bump shot!

Mine are here... https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/873746-growing-bump-13.html (excuse the horrible clothes - I couldn't find any that lay flat on my belly other than the ones I have one!!).

I only have a little bump at the moment...hoping it pops out soon so that I don't just look 'fat'!


----------



## puppycat

Its definitely higher now Struth - your bump i mean x


----------



## NellieRae

Struth, your bump looks about the same size as mine, if it makes you feel better. I'm due the day after you. :) This is also my first. 

I have to say I have so much yard work & spring cleaning to do, I'm ok with a smaller bump for a little while. Even with what I have now, bending over and getting on my knees is harder than it used to be!


----------



## struth

NellieRae said:


> Struth, your bump looks about the same size as mine, if it makes you feel better. I'm due the day after you. :) This is also my first.
> 
> I have to say I have so much yard work & spring cleaning to do, I'm ok with a smaller bump for a little while. Even with what I have now, bending over and getting on my knees is harder than it used to be!

Thanks NellieRae! That makes me feel better. :hugs:

Everything is so much harder isn't it? Even though our beans are still relatively small, they zap you of energy and make you less able to do things. I just asked my OH to help me out getting the sofa bed out and making it up as a bed as my friend (who is 28 weeks pregnant) is coming to stay this evening. He said "can't you ask your friend to help when she gets here?" He has no idea how things are more difficult now (and how some things should not be done - he still doesn't understand me not wanting to lift heavy things!). He keeps saying "Well, you are not ill...."!

Men....


----------



## NellieRae

Seriously.........men! I've wished at times I could give DH the baby to carry for a while to garner some sympathy. 

After a few times in a row bending over or squatting, I might find myself grunting like an old man getting out of a chair if I'm not careful. :haha:


----------



## jmandrews

A lady noticed my bump for the first time on saturday when i was at a hardware store! made me so excited! DH and our parents painted baby Everlee's room over the weekend! I can't wait to decorate!


----------



## MamaBear518

https://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll391/NitsyxPooh518/21weeks.jpg

*So here it is. 21 weeks  *


----------



## struth

Great bump Mamabear!


----------



## costgang

my dates hav changed, been brought forward to 12th augusrt xx


----------



## TTCinBC

18 weeks and 5 days here. Feeling so huge today. Out of breath whenever I have to go up stairs or get out of our recliner, lol
 



Attached Files:







18w5ds.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## jmandrews

I am 20 weeks 5 days today and my belly hurts so bad. It feels like it is being stretched to the max and like i have done 500 crunches.

Here's a pic :)
 



Attached Files:







422738_10100526399902378_20723695_49069694_473323837_n.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

BC i read 18+5 and thought WOW that's far along! Haha. Then realised i was too :dohh:


----------



## KozmikKitten

The bumps are adorable! I should get one up...maybe tomorrow since I'll be 20 wks.


----------



## jmandrews

HAHHA PUPPYCAT! I have done the same thing before!


----------



## apple_20

Hi girls I know the tired feeling you speak of. Plus more random aches and pains! I'm 20 weeks now, scan tomorrow I'm so excited!! Find out if it's a boy or girl ooo. It's actually come around fast after all my moaning x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck tomorrow Apple x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

And here is my 20 week bump
 



Attached Files:







Bump 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Linzi_x

i am 15th july team :pink:


----------



## KozmikKitten

ooohh Apple we both have our gender scans tomorrow!! Good luck with yours! Cant wait to hear your news! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TTCinBC

Lol puppy, thats too funny!

Ive got almost 5 weeks left til our next scan. But I will be calling once or twice a week starting monday to.see if there was any cancellations.


----------



## struth

Lovely bumps ladies - I'll do another at the weekend and make sure I post it. 

Apple and Kozmilk - GL today ladies. Hope all goes well and that you get to find out the gender of your lovely beans! Keep us posted! 11 more sleeps until we find out...


----------



## DHime

Rant alert (sorry in advance but I need oppinions)
So no everything I say and do at work, the managers and director are blaming on my being prego. First, I pointed out a new employee for wearing a see thru shirt when it is againt company dress code. (this is something I have always had to do because many of our phone agents are ex-cons and do not know how to behave around women) Anyway... It was said by a group to my face that I was just being insecure because of being prego and that I need not worry since I am still pretty. (I almost quit right then and there) WHY does everything I do and say seem to come back to bbeing knocked up?! I am still me for crap sake! Then they went on to have a 10 minute discussion on how much cleavage I had showing and how my boobs have gotten giant. (This was said to my face btw) They got a nice laugh when I turned red from embaressment.

Am I just being hormonal? Or should I be this angry? 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## apple_20

back from the scan and we are on team blue!!

Ive had a feeling i was having a boy from the first scan but its so nice to know for sure.
scan was very quick though (5 mins max) and pics are a bit shoddy compared to last time. but all measurments have come up normal (no soft markers) and we saw babys hands feet and body.

feeling very excited so went straight off to look at prams!!


----------



## apple_20

DHime said:


> Rant alert (sorry in advance but I need oppinions)
> So no everything I say and do at work, the managers and director are blaming on my being prego. First, I pointed out a new employee for wearing a see thru shirt when it is againt company dress code. (this is something I have always had to do because many of our phone agents are ex-cons and do not know how to behave around women) Anyway... It was said by a group to my face that I was just being insecure because of being prego and that I need not worry since I am still pretty. (I almost quit right then and there) WHY does everything I do and say seem to come back to bbeing knocked up?! I am still me for crap sake! Then they went on to have a 10 minute discussion on how much cleavage I had showing and how my boobs have gotten giant. (This was said to my face btw) They got a nice laugh when I turned red from embaressment.
> 
> Am I just being hormonal? Or should I be this angry?
> What do you ladies think?

I would say thats not acceptable. i get this a bit at work but its in jest and i do feel that im valued and my opinion is taken seriously. If you feel that are you are being discriminated agaist ( i know it sounds like an overreaction but they wouldnt accept someone being told your only saying that because of your race/ because your blind etc) then you need to make a stand.

Id say start by approaching someone within the group you feel will be most understanding and explain how it makes you feel and how unfair it is. if that doesnt work go higher.

I hope this helps x


----------



## DHime

yay for blue!

Thanks Apple! I like that. Nice to know I am not the only one offended


----------



## jmandrews

Yay congrats apple!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Shocking behaviour bordering on sexual discrimination


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news on the :blue: baby Apple! So happy for you! 

DHime, I agree, that is close to sexual harrassment and I'd be inclined to report it. But, if you consider them your work friends, maybe I would just kindly tell them to quit. Its a hard one, for sure!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats Apple. Boys are great x


----------



## KozmikKitten

It's a :blue:!!


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS Kozmikkitten! I think Team blue is catching up!


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats!!


----------



## buttons1

Congrats to the ppl that have recently found out the sex we have our scan 5 days today do will hopefully find out then


----------



## Torz

Hi everyone, hope you are all feeling well & are all passed the dreaded MS now.

I've not been on for ages due to exhaustion & having a 19 month old to run round after, things are starting to feel better & the MS has completley gone now.

Things seem to be going soo fast this time, i cant believe i'm almost at the half way mark already.

We have our 20 week scan on 26th of march, i cant wait but i feel like the only one who's staying :yellow:

I cant believe how many people are actually pregnant at the moment, it seems every day someone else on my FB announces their pregnancy. The two girls who i was pregnant with the first time & we were all due within a couple of weeks of eachother we are all pregnant at the same time again & all due round a similar time lol. there seems to be a huge baby boom on right now lol.

I'm feeling quite huge right now, i'm defo bigger than last time soo far.

18+3 weeks
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04531.jpg

& just for comparison, 

at 19 weeks with my son

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/Week19g.jpg

Bump is much higher this time :)


----------



## CarliCareBear

funny you should say that, i was wondering- is there a baby boom of late or is it simply my age?


----------



## lolalei3

Congrats Kozmic and Apple on your baby boys!! so exciting! 

Went to my first prenatal Yoga class today and loved it! highly recommended!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on your boys Kozmik and Apple!!!!


----------



## puppycat

First frontal naked bump shot
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1341.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## puppycat

KozmikKitten said:


> It's a :blue:!!




Linzi_x said:


> i am 15th july team :pink:




apple_20 said:


> back from the scan and we are on team blue!!
> 
> Ive had a feeling i was having a boy from the first scan but its so nice to know for sure.
> scan was very quick though (5 mins max) and pics are a bit shoddy compared to last time. but all measurments have come up normal (no soft markers) and we saw babys hands feet and body.
> 
> feeling very excited so went straight off to look at prams!!




costgang said:


> my dates hav changed, been brought forward to 12th augusrt xx

All updated :)


----------



## Droplette

having a little girl :)


----------



## jmandrews

yay welcome to Team :pink:


----------



## struth

Apple and Kozmik - congrats on your little blue bundles!

Droplette - congrats on your pink bundle! Exciting times - I have 9 more sleeps to go until I find out. 

Torz - good to see you back on here and I hope you are feeling a bit better? My ms seems to have all but gone now. I have the odd episode when I smell something that disagrees or eat too much (!) but the nausea has gone. Thank goodness. Great bump shot by the way - you have a lovely bump!

Puppycat - another great bump shot. I think I have the same jeans as you! I love them so much that I bought a second pair in a dark colour but they don't fit as well - the bit where the button is is just a tad too tight and it digs in and I keep having to push it below my bump. :dohh:

Lola - I've been thinking about Yoga but I am soooo inflexible! My friend did it and when she gave birth recently the mw said she could tell as she was able to just breathe the baby out! I think I might try aqua-natal or something. I just love water and swimming. 

Hope the rest of you are well x


----------



## lolalei3

Struth that is so funny about your friend!!:haha: an easy birth would definitely make it all worthwhile! aqua aerobics would be great, I swim laps at my local pool and find that is great for a lift anything really that works your muscles and gets the blood pumping! I was surfing and skateboarding before i got pregnant so just doing yoga and swimming is very different for me!


----------



## struth

OOOh - have just found that the pool which is just 5-10 mins away does an aqua-natal class on a Saturday! Will give the lady a call this week and see if I can join. Looking forward to it!

Lola - I feel the same. I used to play a lot of sport until I got pregnant. With the ms I stopped everything as I just couldn't be sure that I wouldn't be sick! So... I'm looking forward to being able to swim and do aqua now that the ms has finally gone away. Can't wait to feel a bit fitter.


----------



## puppycat

Struth i bought these when i was pregnant with Laura but i can't think where from!

When i take them off later i'll check the label - too much effort now! Lol

I could do with a smaller pair tbh, they sag a lot around my lack of ass!


----------



## struth

Puppy - I got mine from New Look online. I think they are on offer at the moment for £10.99 which I thought was a bargain!

So comfy!


----------



## jmandrews

maternity pants do not fit me :( I am running out of things to wear!


----------



## nicola ttc

I have those too Struth and also thought Puppy had the same pair on. :haha:
I agree - So comfy and a bargain! Thought about buying 2 pairs but didn't want to look like i was always wearing the same thing so got the dark ones too and they don't fit as well at all. Feel like i'm constantly pulling them up!

Aquanatal sounds good - and yoga. Have to do something as i'm growing rapidly in all directions! Will have to ask my midwife about local groups.:thumbup:


----------



## nicola ttc

Struth, where in the UK are you?


----------



## puppycat

These are Dorothy Perkins :shrug: don't remember buying them! Lol


----------



## struth

Very similar to the New Look ones! Perhaps you could try there if you some more?

Nicola, I'm in Leicestershire. I found the aquanatal on the netmums website. My friend told me about it. It is very good for local classes and on. Took me a while to find my way around but there us a special section for antenatal classes and it was in there. Have a look!


----------



## Torz

jmandrews said:


> maternity pants do not fit me :( I am running out of things to wear!

I have the same problem, maternity jeans, trousers, anything bottom half wise just do not fit right on me :growlmad: i feel so uncomphy & frustrated with clothing right now :nope:

I cant wait for warmer weather, when i was pregnant with my son i wore alot of drawstring linen trousers & shorts, also lots of thai fisherman trousers. 

I was due 31st July with my son & i didnt really get a bump untill later on when the weather warmed up. 

This time i've got bigger quicker & nothing seems to fit :(


----------



## puppycat

My biggest problem is footwear. I bought maternity dresses but what to put on my fat puffy feet??


----------



## TTCinBC

Im just dying for the warmer weather so i can wear dresses and flip flops. Dont need to be able to bend over or see your feet to put those on! Lol


----------



## lolalei3

TTCinBc being bigger in the warmer weather is not all it's cracked up to be! much harder to get comfortable when it's hot! it's been hovering around 35C here for months with a few days in the 40s!! but im in Western Australia so i guess im talking about extreme heat! I can't wait for it to cool down so i can wear snuggly clothes! :haha:

Struth I'm so happy for you finding an Aquaerobics class! I'm totally going to look into that too now!

So almost 18wks and still no kicks... waiting... waiting :coffee:


----------



## buttons1

I only have 3 more days till scan I'm so excited, it feels so near yet so far away still lol


----------



## struth

I can't wait for it to be a bit warmer either but I agree with Lola that it doesn't need to be a hot summer this year! Just a nice warm one would do me - warm enough for dresses and flip-flops but not so hot that we are all uncomfortable! 



lolalei3 said:


> So almost 18wks and still no kicks... waiting... waiting :coffee:

I'm still waiting too (almost 19 weeks). I keep thinking that I *might* be feeling flutters but then I'm never sure. And then when I put my hand on my belly I keep thinking I *might* be feeling kicks but then I'm not sure if it was just my pulse I was feeling (I seem to be able to feel it everywhere at the minute!). 

I'm still waiting for something that is an obvious kick :coffee:


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

buttons1 said:


> I only have 3 more days till scan I'm so excited, it feels so near yet so far away still lol

Good luck with your scan. Will you be finding out the sex? x


----------



## buttons1

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> buttons1 said:
> 
> 
> I only have 3 more days till scan I'm so excited, it feels so near yet so far away still lol
> 
> Good luck with your scan. Will you be finding out the sex? xClick to expand...

yes hopefully baby cooperates


----------



## jmandrews

Torz said:


> jmandrews said:
> 
> 
> maternity pants do not fit me :( I am running out of things to wear!
> 
> I have the same problem, maternity jeans, trousers, anything bottom half wise just do not fit right on me :growlmad: i feel so uncomphy & frustrated with clothing right now :nope:
> 
> I cant wait for warmer weather, when i was pregnant with my son i wore alot of drawstring linen trousers & shorts, also lots of thai fisherman trousers.
> 
> I was due 31st July with my son & i didnt really get a bump untill later on when the weather warmed up.
> 
> This time i've got bigger quicker & nothing seems to fit :(Click to expand...


yeah i can't wait to fit into some of the clothes my friend gave me. Luckily the weather here has been abnormally warm for March. we have had 70-80 Degree F weather. Normally we would be in the low 50's right now. So I am enjoying the sunshine :)


----------



## apple_20

KozmikKitten said:


> It's a :blue:!!

hey snap!

so excited to meet my boy now i know!
have you started buying yet? Ive found now i have told people im being pressured into having a name- anyone else have this?
Im thinking of keeping it a secret.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh i dont want blistering heat. But we havent been getting those kind of summers here for a few years(which is odd for us) and if it gets too hot, im okay hiding inside my air conditioned house lol

I was still small with my DD in the summer. I was big in the winter. So it will be nice to have one in the winter and one in the summer. Im sure i will be uncomfortable, but im still looking forward to it because ive never experienced it before.


----------



## KozmikKitten

apple_20 said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> It's a :blue:!!
> 
> hey snap!
> 
> so excited to meet my boy now i know!
> have you started buying yet? Ive found now i have told people im being pressured into having a name- anyone else have this?
> Im thinking of keeping it a secret.Click to expand...


:hi:
We have bought carpet and paint for the nursery. I shopped Target and Kohls for baby boy clothes over the weekend but didnt buy anything. I will have a baby shower eventually so feel kind of guilty buying things for him when I know we will be given some things! Even though its hard to resist. All my $$ will go toward the nursery anyway! 
Oh and we have already had our stroller/carseat system and nursery bedding for quite some time now. 

I have been asked a TON what the name is. For right now, its easy because we dont have one yet! But I dont know what I'll say when we do have one and people are still asking!


----------



## apple_20

wow you make me look very unprepared, havent got anything yet.. but been looking more seriously now and if a bargain comes up i wont be afraid to get it. we dont have a name either but i sort of feel like i still want there to be some kind of surprise for people. and since we have found out the gender i may make the surprise the name. plus it stops unwanted opinions :)
we dont do baby showers much in the UK but a few of my friends have mentioned doing one for me, its a lovely idea though i feel a bit cheeky as it involves an expectation of gifts. must remember it is baby being spoilt too!


----------



## puppycat

We've got the stuff from Laura but bought literally nothing for this one. I feel like a newbie all over again! What do I need?? lol


----------



## Mummy_Claire

apple_20 said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> It's a :blue:!!
> 
> hey snap!
> 
> so excited to meet my boy now i know!
> have you started buying yet? Ive found now i have told people im being pressured into having a name- anyone else have this?
> Im thinking of keeping it a secret.Click to expand...

Were keeping our names secret; with my Aunties first child she told everyone all of her ideas for names and people would comment with their opinions. Seems like every name they came up with, somebody would say something to put them off. In the end they came up with a lovely name but it's not what they would have gone for if they had kept it a secret. With their second child they kept the name a secret and stuck with it. His name is very uncommon in this country and i'm sure a lot of people would have found something to say about it but it suits him and suits their family so it's been a choice they are happy with!


----------



## coastgirl

Had 20 week scan yesterday all is well, and its a boy!!! Big surprise as I was so sure it was a girl........however, I have been craving salty/savoury foods and had a dream that I had a scan and saw a willy!! So I think maybe intuition was telling me boy but I was convincing myself it was a girl! Lol. So have bought my first little boy clothes and quite excited now! Think it helped me bond a little as yesterday I was thinking so much about baby my boobs were tingling and nips were sore!!! LMAO!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news coast! Welcome to team Blue!


----------



## struth

Congrats Coast - glad all went well and that you are happy being on team blue!


----------



## CarliCareBear

big congrats coast! what a exciting surprise.


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Coast! You need a blue ticker now!!!!


----------



## buttons1

My scan is almost here finally. Tomo afternoon, I really hope we can find out the sex


----------



## nicola ttc

Eeeeek how exciting Buttons.:happydance: It seems to have come around really quickly - probably not to you though!
Look forward to seeing pics and finding out if you're team pink or blue.:thumbup:


----------



## buttons1

I had a 3 week wait the first 2 weeks seem to go quickly but this last one has dragged. This time Tomo we will be at the hospital :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

Yay buttons! Cant wait to hear the results! :)


----------



## apple_20

congrats coastgirl you have joined the blue team!
ooo buttons its so exciting! i hope your ultrasound lasts longer then mine! i built it up so much in my head and he only took 5 mins scanning me in the end.


----------



## struth

GL buttons - I'll be logging on tomorrow to see how things went for you. Six more sleeps for me...


----------



## lolalei3

First Kick yesterday! I had the radio on quite loud in the car and was singing, makes me think she can hear me already!!:cloud9:


----------



## buttons1

Waiting at the hospital appointment is in 10 mins hopefully they aren't running too late I need a wee haha 

Hope we can see the sex


----------



## buttons1

It's a girl :pink: i'm so happy. Sonographer said she was 95% sure so that's pretty high odds


----------



## Bug222

Congrats on team pink Buttons!!!!


----------



## puppycat

Awww a princess for Buttons :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats buttons!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congrats Buttons x


----------



## jmandrews

aw yay congrats button!!! yay Team :pink:


----------



## buttons1

Thanks ladies so excited and happy that I will have 2 little girls I always wanted a sister I hope they are close when they grow up. We had a def boys name but dh and I want a different girls name so we have some discussing to do at the mo neither of us want to budge


----------



## nicola ttc

Congrats Buttons.:happydance:
My niece has 2 girls about the same age gap as you have and they're inseperable! Just sooooo sweet together.:thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

I dreamt last night that they scanned me and i was having a girl. We're not even finding out! Lol


----------



## Torz

Congratulations buttons on another girl, its great having a sister, i have two & we get on great.

Things havent been to good this past week. I've been seeing star's in my eyes which isnt unusual for me, i had the same from 18 weeks pregnant with my last pregnancy & the MW's wernt concerned at all. But i felt awful on Wednesday, my lower bump hurts quite bad. I thought it was just from my son kicking me there when i change his nappy but it started hurting when i go to stand or sit too. 

I went to see the MW at the walk in hour they do at our childrens centre. I told her all my complaints & she did all the usual checks, BP, urine & listened to baby. The BP was fine but i have traces of protine & something else (cant read what she put on notes) in my urine so she has had to send a sample off to the lab for testing. Just got to wait & for the results now but she never said what she thought it might be. I've had really bad head aches the past couple of days too, i think they may be migranes which i do get but i normally get blured vision with those too which i havent had any of. Paracetamol has done nothing so far :( Thankfully a good nights sleep last night has helped.

I think it may be stress causing my problems, things arnt great at home right now & things with me & OH are kinda up in the air :'(

At least I have the 20 week scan to look forward to monday :)

Hope everyone else is feeling well x


----------



## nicola ttc

Ah Torz i'm sorry things haven't been going so well for you. Stress can cause lots of problems so try to take it easy if you can hun....easier said than done, i know.:blush:
Would it be ketones you had in your urine? I know puppycat has those with her hyperemesis when she gets dehydrated and has to go to hospital for a drip. That can cause headaches too. (dehydration) Not certain - just a thought. :shrug: If i've got that wrong pups, sorry!!

Hope your scan goes well on monday. Are you going to find out the gender? Have you got someone going with you to it?


----------



## puppycat

Yeh I get ketones when I haven't eaten for a while (from being sick usually). It's largely believed to be from dehydration but it's actually starvation which causes your body to use it's fat stored for energy hence producing ketones. Ketoacidosis is toxic to a fetus and so they flush your body clean with IV fluids. Although, granted, when I went in I was actually dehydrated too. The ketones themelves make you feel nasty though. They always give me a bad taste in my mouth, so I generally know I have them before I POAS.

Sorry I got a bit of an essay going there!

Lol.

Anyway, if you have protein in your wee I'd say it could be leukocytes she found in which case sounds like a UTI chick. They're very common in pregnancy (and very painful :()


----------



## puppycat

Oh my I think I study wee too much :blush:


----------



## coastgirl

puppycat said:


> I dreamt last night that they scanned me and i was having a girl. We're not even finding out! Lol

I had a dream I was scanned and saw a willy!!! Even though I was convinced I was having a girl!! Its maybe a premonition!!  xx


----------



## buttons1

Hi ladies hope you are all ok and UK ladies are enjoying the unusually hot weather and sunshine.

I think it was a mistake finding out we are having another little girl all I want to do is buy cute newborn pink romper suits :haha: someone hide the bank cards. 

We have chosen her name and how we are going to decorate the nursery so excited about getting that started. Just wish paint wasn't so expensive these days.


----------



## puppycat

Baby girl clothes are cute though so it's hard to stay away!

We have our scan tomorrow but team yellow


----------



## buttons1

Hope your scan goes ok puppy


----------



## Torz

nicola ttc said:


> Ah Torz i'm sorry things haven't been going so well for you. Stress can cause lots of problems so try to take it easy if you can hun....easier said than done, i know.:blush:
> Would it be ketones you had in your urine? I know puppycat has those with her hyperemesis when she gets dehydrated and has to go to hospital for a drip. That can cause headaches too. (dehydration) Not certain - just a thought. :shrug: If i've got that wrong pups, sorry!!
> 
> Hope your scan goes well on monday. Are you going to find out the gender? Have you got someone going with you to it?

No we didnt find out the gender, we have stayed team :yellow: again. 



puppycat said:


> Yeh I get ketones when I haven't eaten for a while (from being sick usually). It's largely believed to be from dehydration but it's actually starvation which causes your body to use it's fat stored for energy hence producing ketones. Ketoacidosis is toxic to a fetus and so they flush your body clean with IV fluids. Although, granted, when I went in I was actually dehydrated too. The ketones themelves make you feel nasty though. They always give me a bad taste in my mouth, so I generally know I have them before I POAS.
> 
> Sorry I got a bit of an essay going there!
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Anyway, if you have protein in your wee I'd say it could be leukocytes she found in which case sounds like a UTI chick. They're very common in pregnancy (and very painful :()

Thankyou both for your replies. I dont think its ketones. I get ketones when i get virus's & generally ill & i dont have that taste in my mouth. I've felt better over the weekend but then i have been trying to drink more water. I'm not really a big drinker of anything at any time & i find drinking water especially hard. I do tend to eat alot of water rich foods, i practically live off salad.

Things still arnt right we me & OH, we havent really talked much but i'm trying to not let things stress me out.

We went for the scan monday, i had him come with me because even tho we arnt talking i dont feel its right for him to miss out on such an important time. It was all great & baby was extreamly wriggly (tho i couldnt feel it). The lady had to keep getting me to move positions as when she was trying to measure certain bits baby kept moving.

I'll post pic's at the bottom so you can have a guess on gender, we are staying team :yellow:

The Dr's phoned yesterday, it thought it would be the results from my urine sample but no, i had to send other in as the other one was contaminted so i'm still non the wiser to whats wrong.

anyway, the abbreviation in my pregnancy notes on what was in my urine when i POAS are

Tr Prot 
Tr Leu

I know the protine, anyone know what the second one is???

Scan pic's from yesterday, not the best. Anyone care for a guess???

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04544.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04543.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/DSC04542.jpg

and yesterdays bump pic

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/20Weeks.jpg


----------



## puppycat

Torz read the last paragraph of my post - leukocytes ;)


----------



## jmandrews

Torz you have an adorable bump! hope you continue to feel better. Baby looks beautiful too! I'm guessing team :blue: for you :)


----------



## nicola ttc

Glad the scan went well Torz. Bump and baby pics are both lovely.:thumbup:
I'm guessing boy for you too.:happydance:


----------



## NellieRae

Torz, you have such a perfect bump! So glad to hear your LO is healthy in there & love your scan pics look like action shots.:) I'm a complete novice at scans, though - no gender guesses here.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Torz, glad to hear your scan went well! Happy to see those great pics! And your bump is adorable! :)


----------



## struth

Glad to hear all went well Torz - great scan pics by the way!!

We had our scan today - all went well apart from baby was not in the right position for everything to be checked so we have to go back on Monday for another scan wohoo:). Also baby had his/her legs crossed so being sure on the gender was not possible - the sonographer said she *thought* it was a girl but couldn't be sure and so asked us to check on Monday when we have the next scan. 

Buttons - it looks like me and OH are going to have to hold off buying anything for a bit longer!

Here is a pic...

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g407/struth1/DSCN0123.jpg

Oh - and I've had it confirmed that I will get a 32 and a 36 week scan too due to my mc history! So pleased that they are keeping a good eye on me.


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> It's a girl :pink: i'm so happy. Sonographer said she was 95% sure so that's pretty high odds




coastgirl said:


> Had 20 week scan yesterday all is well, and its a boy!!! Big surprise as I was so sure it was a girl........however, I have been craving salty/savoury foods and had a dream that I had a scan and saw a willy!! So I think maybe intuition was telling me boy but I was convincing myself it was a girl! Lol. So have bought my first little boy clothes and quite excited now! Think it helped me bond a little as yesterday I was thinking so much about baby my boobs were tingling and nips were sore!!! LMAO!




Droplette said:


> having a little girl :)

All updated to here :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry I havent been around, how are you all doing? I have been feeling so yucky, baby is making me work this time round! 

I have booked my 4D scan for 07/04/12 :)

xxx


----------



## TTCinBC

When's the best time to do a 3D/4D scan anyways? We are wanting to do one this tike as they were newer when.i had my daughter and didnt do one.

Only 20 more days for me until we find out what we are having! Unless of course there's a cancelation, which would be great!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

TTCinBC said:


> When's the best time to do a 3D/4D scan anyways? We are wanting to do one this tike as they were newer when.i had my daughter and didnt do one.
> 
> Only 20 more days for me until we find out what we are having! Unless of course there's a cancelation, which would be great!!!

Oh yay to gender scan :) I found mine out at 16 weeks. I have spent a fortune on private scans but I look at it as this may be the only time we get the private ones as moving back to scotland and where they are from we dont get private scans there. They say the best time is between 26-29 weeks. Not before 26 weeks as they dont lay fat and not after 29/30 as head may go down. I will be 26+1 (ish) or so I seem to be a few days ahead from last scan but left ticker the way it is I wanted 28 weeks but move back on 12/04/12 and cant get it then as none available til the day after I go so this is the only one I can get xx


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

TTCinBC said:


> When's the best time to do a 3D/4D scan anyways? We are wanting to do one this tike as they were newer when.i had my daughter and didnt do one.

On the website of the place I am using it says 3/4D is best done between 25 and 32/34 weeks for good pics. I'm having mine at 26 weeks x


----------



## TTCinBC

Eek, thats coming faster then I thought! I guess I better get booking so i can get in when we want. Am think maybe 27/28 weeks then...which will put me the middle of may. 

Thanks ladies! Im so excited for that one! It will be so neat to see baby like that.


----------



## puppycat

Girls scan photos and details in my journal for anyone interested :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

Ooh puppy great scan pics! :) So excited for you! Glad to hear everything came out ok.
I am heading in for the "second half" of my 20 wk ultrasound in a couple hours. Since baby wouldnt roll over for the first one!


----------



## CarliCareBear

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/930653-20w-5d-scan-its.html

here it is!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Carli! Congrats!


----------



## puppycat

How did yours go Kozmik?


----------



## KozmikKitten

It went well, thanks puppy! Baby boy is still a boy! :)
Also, he still took like 20 min to turn over for the sonographer! So...he's still lazy! :haha:
But she was able to get a good look around at the organs and said everything looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## puppycat

:yippee: :)


----------



## struth

Great news Carli and Kosmik - great to know that all is well and as it should be. 

:wohoo:


----------



## BrittasticTX

I haven't been on in so long, it took me two days to catch up!! So excited about all of the healthy babies and beautiful scan pics!

We had our scan yesterday, its a boy! I just KNEW it!! Baby was face down the whole time and WOULD NOT turn over, so I STILL have never seen his face, not even a profile shot! He is keeping what he looks like a secret until he gets here! My mom took us shopping and we bought our first things for baby, some clothes (tiny blue jeans :) ) and a car seat. My heart is so happy! 

Torz, it def sounds like a UTI you've got going on, probably a pretty bad one. Drinking lots of water is the BEST thing you can do! Hopefully all the pain and discomfort passes soon!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news for you brit! Welcome to team blue! :blue:
Cant wait to see pics of all these summer babies!


----------



## nicola ttc

Congratulations Pup, Carli, Kozmic and Brit!!
I have my scan at 12 o clock tomorrow. Eeeeeeeeeek, 1 more sleep!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

alright nic, cant wait to hear!


----------



## buttons1

Are you finding out the sex Nicola? Good luck


----------



## BrittasticTX

Just a couple of hours away Nicola!! I hope it is a fantastic experience!


----------



## lolalei3

Oh wow great news with the scans guys all bubs being healthy!!:happydance: We had ours yesterday and all was well, OH took the dvd over to his mates house today for the guys to watch he was so excited!:haha: She is still a she! and the pics are for some reason taking ages to load so they are on my journal and the 3d one is my profile pic:flower:


----------



## struth

Brit - glad to hear that everything went well. 

I'm counting the days until Monday until we see our Spud again! I can't wait - and I am really keen to find out gender now. I want to get shopping but don't want to buy anything until I know what gender I'm buying for! Three more sleeps!


----------



## nicola ttc

It's a girl!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Nicola!! So excited for you!


----------



## twickywabbit

Had my big U/S today, but the little booger mo had their knees together, so no gender for me yet!


----------



## TTCinBC

Had a bit of a scare today. Have been having braxton hicks from about 18 weeks, which i didnt worry about. Until today, or last night i should say. They started getting painful. Like menstrual cramp contracrion types. It went on all night and i finally had to leave work at 10am and go see my doctor. 

My cervix is still closed and baby's heart rate is good, but she's got me resting for the weekend. They have died down since this morning, but are still there off and on. Lots of water and rest for me. I have my regular appointment next thursday, so im hoping all will be okay then.


----------



## jmandrews

TTCinBC said:


> Had a bit of a scare today. Have been having braxton hicks from about 18 weeks, which i didnt worry about. Until today, or last night i should say. They started getting painful. Like menstrual cramp contracrion types. It went on all night and i finally had to leave work at 10am and go see my doctor.
> 
> My cervix is still closed and baby's heart rate is good, but she's got me resting for the weekend. They have died down since this morning, but are still there off and on. Lots of water and rest for me. I have my regular appointment next thursday, so im hoping all will be okay then.

aw i know how you feel. This just happened to me on wednesday night. I was so scared. This is my first pregnancy and I didn't know what a braxton hicks felt like. These were so painful :( I waited until morning to call my doctor. They just told me to drink 32 oz of water and relax and call them back. Well that didn't work for me so i called back. I was very worried and i was in so much pain. I was hoping they would have me come in. Instead they ended up having me go to the lab just to have a urine test done to see if I had a UTI :growlmad:. I am still so upset they didn't have me come in. I found out today that I dont have a UTI and I still don't have answers. I feel better now but i keep having pain off and on. Baby girl is still moving like crazy so I know she is ok, but still it would have been nice to be reassured. Hope you are feeling better!:hugs:


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, Im very lucky that the office I go takes all this stuff so seriously. I didn't see my prenatal doctor because she is only in 2 1/2 days a week, but my regular family doctor is there too so she saw me just to double check they weren't doing anything to my cervix. They eased up earlier this evening but have come back in the last hour or two. This is my second pregnancy, and I did get braxton hicks with my first, but they were never painful so that's what freaked me out. I've taken tomorrow off work so I can just rest for the day. Hoping that will do it and I can go back to work sunday. I hate taking time off right now because I'm done work on april 30th due to my spd. So it's not like I have a lot of time left to get through. Will just need to listen to my body when I'm at work and rest more. I work in a group home for people with disabilities so it's physical work. Thats the hard part and the reason im off work early.

They checked me for a UTI as well, but nothing. I wouldn't be happy with my doctors had they not seen me either. Is that what it's usually like in the states?


----------



## BrittasticTX

TTC I'm sorry to hear you're going through that! Scary! And JM, it sucks that your doctor wouldn't do more for you, I would be angry too. I have had a lot of really painful cramping, but usually just like once a week, it lasts about 30 minutes and then passes. But its intense, starts in my lower abdomen/pelvis and wraps all the way around my back. I told my doctor about it at my last appointment, he made a concerned face but didn't actually VOICE any concern, so I don't know what to think. :shrug: 

On the up side I feel like the ms has FINALLY passed, and my energy level is way up from where it was! So glad to be feeling human again!


----------



## jmandrews

TTCinBC said:


> Yea, Im very lucky that the office I go takes all this stuff so seriously. I didn't see my prenatal doctor because she is only in 2 1/2 days a week, but my regular family doctor is there too so she saw me just to double check they weren't doing anything to my cervix. They eased up earlier this evening but have come back in the last hour or two. This is my second pregnancy, and I did get braxton hicks with my first, but they were never painful so that's what freaked me out. I've taken tomorrow off work so I can just rest for the day. Hoping that will do it and I can go back to work sunday. I hate taking time off right now because I'm done work on april 30th due to my spd. So it's not like I have a lot of time left to get through. Will just need to listen to my body when I'm at work and rest more. I work in a group home for people with disabilities so it's physical work. Thats the hard part and the reason im off work early.
> 
> They checked me for a UTI as well, but nothing. I wouldn't be happy with my doctors had they not seen me either. Is that what it's usually like in the states?

Glad you are getting rest. I don't think it is normally like this here in the U.S. because everyone here is asking me why they didn't have me come in. So i assume it is unusual. If it happens again I will just walk straight in there and i won't wait.


----------



## struth

TTC - sorry to hear about your scare. How are you now? Are you feeling better - have the BH gone away. I hope so :hugs:

JM - I can't believe that they wouldn't see you - that must have been scary too. I hope you are baby are okay now?

AFM - we went back for our rescan today and despite last week the sonographer thinking that we were having a :pink: we are actually on team :blue:!!! So happy and excited and beginning to think about the nursery and lots of boyish clothes!


----------



## apple_20

Struth welcome to team blue. Ive been buying cute clothes for a few weeks-it's great!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks everyone. Am still having them unfortunately. They arent as often as they were the other day, but still hurting when i get them. The SPD is also getting bad and making work difficult. Will be going off work by april 30th unfortunately. But i work in a group home with wheelchairs and with the spd its just not an option to go on further. 

We only have 14 more days til our "20 week" scan. But will be almsot 24 weeks by then


----------



## buttons1

Sorry to hear you're suffering ttc hope things improve soon


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks buttons. It isnt always fun, but its all for a beautiful thing! Only 4 or so more months to go. Hopefully will be easier once Im signed off work. 

Glad everyone else has foun out the gender! Cant wait to join either side, lol


----------



## Neversaynever

Pups and everyone else...man I'm late to this party :haha:

Here for the second half though :coffee:

XxX


----------



## struth

TTC - sorry to hear that you are still getting the pains. I bet the end of April can't come quick enough! Do you have lots of lovely plans for when you have finished work? I'm working until mid July...and counting the weeks! I am definitely on wind down - the only problem is I have loads of work to do so need to stop winding down!

Good to see you Never!


----------



## Torz

Hi ladies :wave:

I'm feeling much better tho still non the wiser as to what was wrong in the first place. had to send a second sample in as my first was contaminated. I've been waiting a week to hear something but nothing so i went in & asked. Nothing abnormal detected, so i dont have a clue what was wrong & what ever it was its sorted its self out. 

Things still arnt great with the OH at the moment but i'm really trying hard not to stress about things right now.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## puppycat

Neversaynever said:


> Pups and everyone else...man I'm late to this party :haha:
> 
> Here for the second half though :coffee:
> 
> XxX




struth said:


> TTC - sorry to hear about your scare. How are you now? Are you feeling better - have the BH gone away. I hope so :hugs:
> 
> JM - I can't believe that they wouldn't see you - that must have been scary too. I hope you are baby are okay now?
> 
> AFM - we went back for our rescan today and despite last week the sonographer thinking that we were having a :pink: we are actually on team :blue:!!! So happy and excited and beginning to think about the nursery and lots of boyish clothes!




nicola ttc said:


> It's a girl!!




twickywabbit said:


> Had my big U/S today, but the little booger mo had their knees together, so no gender for me yet!




BrittasticTX said:


> I haven't been on in so long, it took me two days to catch up!! So excited about all of the healthy babies and beautiful scan pics!
> 
> We had our scan yesterday, its a boy! I just KNEW it!! Baby was face down the whole time and WOULD NOT turn over, so I STILL have never seen his face, not even a profile shot! He is keeping what he looks like a secret until he gets here! My mom took us shopping and we bought our first things for baby, some clothes (tiny blue jeans :) ) and a car seat. My heart is so happy!
> 
> Torz, it def sounds like a UTI you've got going on, probably a pretty bad one. Drinking lots of water is the BEST thing you can do! Hopefully all the pain and discomfort passes soon!




CarliCareBear said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/930653-20w-5d-scan-its.html
> 
> here it is!

Updated to here :)


----------



## Bug222

well ladies I ended up spending most of the night in the triage area of my labour and delivery unit. I developed a severe bladder infection to the point I was peeing out blood. They wanted to monitor baby as my uterus was quite "irritated". Baby was a star though so now im home on high dose antibiotics and starting to feel a little better.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Sorry ladies, not been on here for a while and completely forgot i was on this list. i am afraid that you are going to have to remove me as it wasnt meant to be this time. Sorry to be a downer.

Good luck to everyone else though! Hope all is going well for you and you are having fun buying lots of things!

Em


----------



## KozmikKitten

Bug, glad to hear you're on the mend! I have a history of bladder infections, and have had one already since being pregnant. No fun! 

Welsh..so sorry to hear your news! I hope you are taking good care of yourself. Its difficult but you'll get through!


----------



## puppycat

WelshOneEmma said:


> Sorry ladies, not been on here for a while and completely forgot i was on this list. i am afraid that you are going to have to remove me as it wasnt meant to be this time. Sorry to be a downer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though! Hope all is going well for you and you are having fun buying lots of things!
> 
> Em

I'm so sorry hun :( I hope you are ok xx


----------



## WelshOneEmma

puppycat said:


> WelshOneEmma said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies, not been on here for a while and completely forgot i was on this list. i am afraid that you are going to have to remove me as it wasnt meant to be this time. Sorry to be a downer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though! Hope all is going well for you and you are having fun buying lots of things!
> 
> Em
> 
> I'm so sorry hun :( I hope you are ok xxClick to expand...

Thanks. Getting there. The first month was horrid but hubby has been amazing. Hopefully it will be my time soon.


----------



## jmandrews

Had a Dr. appt. today. I found out that my baby has a 2 vessel umbilical cord instead of 3. Also known as SUA. Has anyone experienced this or heard of it? I am a little worried even thought i was told i have nothing to be worried about.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Sorry jm...I dont know anything about that....maybe you could make a thread on it? Theres got to be someone out there that knows??


----------



## puppycat

I don't know either i'm afraid x


----------



## apple_20

I have heard of the cord thing but don't know alot of detail, only that you may be more closely monitored at birth. I hope someone can be more helpful. Take comfort in the doctors saying not to worry as they would say if it was serious. Good luck


----------



## littlenibble

Sorry haven't been on in a while. JM my nephew had this and his mom described it as sort of scary but completely awesome in the end. Basically, the baby will require closer monitoring from now on just to make sure his growth is going well. My nephew did fine and weighed about 7lbs at birth. The awesome part was my sister in law got to have an ultrasound twice a week for the last month or two of her pregnancy. I don't think it is anything to be terribly worried about. I think they told her the worst that could happen was induction a little early if he wasn't showing proper growth later in the pregnancy.


----------



## NellieRae

JM, it sounds like the cord thing is pretty common. Who knew? You'll have to trust the guidance of your doctor for now. She's always had a 2 vessel cord & she's been fine so far, right? :flower:

I'm still waiting to hear the results of my anatomy scan from my midwife - FX! I did find out that we're having a baby girl, though. Team :pink: for us!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Great news Nellie! :)


----------



## Linzi_x

a few of us due on the 15th july :)


----------



## TTCinBC

We finally had our scan! The tech has said she is leaning towards a boy!!! But she cant say for sure because of liability reasons of course. Which she told us before she even looked. Anyone else have their tech say that? Thwy did with my DD too. Said they think its a girl but cant be sure. 

Awyways, we saw a shot, she showed us and made sure we wernt looking at the cord and it does look like a boy!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats on your scan TTC! I hope its team blue for you! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, since the answer she gave us seems to be what everyone seems to get here, Im buying for a boy! We are pretty confident in the potty shot and what we saw. So very excited to have one of each!


----------



## CT125

Hello
Just thought I'd pop along and see if you've room for one, well, two, more!
I'm due my first August 16th and we're staying Team Yellow, though I'd kinda like a boy and my OH thinks it's going to be a girl!!
I've not been on BnB long, but am definitely finding it a great way of getting more 'into' the whole thing, as I was a bit underwhelmed for a while (shock and nerves I think)
Anyway, hope everyone else is having good pregnancies and that I'll catch up with you all soon!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome CT125! :flower: Always room for more.


----------



## apple_20

Welcome ct125
How is everyone? I haven't posted in a while!


----------



## puppycat

Have lost my voice :(


----------



## kat82

Hey everyone, I have not been on here for a while. Just a quick question for ladies who are due round same time as me. Has anyone had what feels like period pains?? dnt know if it is like braxton hicks or jus things stretching?? Not overly worried as my lil womb hijacker is having a fine old time in there, regularly practicing at break dancing :D x


----------



## lolalei3

Yay for team blue TTC! one of each you are so blessed!

Welcome CT great group here:flower:

Puppy thats no good hope you get better soon!

Well I've just noticed that from now we stop getting a new fruit each week! Now I have to be a papaya for 3wks? how boring!:haha: jk!


----------



## KozmikKitten

I hear ya lola, I was so excited for my papaya to change but here I sit, same old thing! :)

kat, I have been having soreness in my bump for about two weeks now. Today its much better though, and have been told it was probably a growth spurt! Who knows.


----------



## puppycat

Yup, sometimes it really hurts too!!


----------



## apple_20

kat82 said:


> Hey everyone, I have not been on here for a while. Just a quick question for ladies who are due round same time as me. Has anyone had what feels like period pains?? dnt know if it is like braxton hicks or jus things stretching?? Not overly worried as my lil womb hijacker is having a fine old time in there, regularly practicing at break dancing :D x

Yh I have a few times after a big meal or long walk/swimming.


----------



## apple_20

I also have a sore patch at the very top of my bump )maybe above womb) that tender to touch. Has been on and off all week


----------



## KozmikKitten

Here it is! 25 wk bump!
 



Attached Files:







25wks.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## puppycat

TTCinBC said:


> We finally had our scan! The tech has said she is leaning towards a boy!!! But she cant say for sure because of liability reasons of course. Which she told us before she even looked. Anyone else have their tech say that? Thwy did with my DD too. Said they think its a girl but cant be sure.
> 
> Awyways, we saw a shot, she showed us and made sure we wernt looking at the cord and it does look like a boy!!




CT125 said:


> Hello
> Just thought I'd pop along and see if you've room for one, well, two, more!
> I'm due my first August 16th and we're staying Team Yellow, though I'd kinda like a boy and my OH thinks it's going to be a girl!!
> I've not been on BnB long, but am definitely finding it a great way of getting more 'into' the whole thing, as I was a bit underwhelmed for a while (shock and nerves I think)
> Anyway, hope everyone else is having good pregnancies and that I'll catch up with you all soon!




WelshOneEmma said:


> Sorry ladies, not been on here for a while and completely forgot i was on this list. i am afraid that you are going to have to remove me as it wasnt meant to be this time. Sorry to be a downer.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else though! Hope all is going well for you and you are having fun buying lots of things!
> 
> Em




NellieRae said:


> JM, it sounds like the cord thing is pretty common. Who knew? You'll have to trust the guidance of your doctor for now. She's always had a 2 vessel cord & she's been fine so far, right? :flower:
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear the results of my anatomy scan from my midwife - FX! I did find out that we're having a baby girl, though. Team :pink: for us!

Updated to here


----------



## TTCinBC

I am officially starting to feel uncomfortable. Anyone else? lol


----------



## Bug222

oh. yeah.


----------



## TTCinBC

lol your 4 weeks ahead of me Bug! Were you feeling uncomfortable by 6 months too?

I don't remember when I started getting uncomfortable with my DD. But boy oh boy, I think I wake up about 20 times a night now and I just generally feel uncomfy. Only 3 1/2 more months to go! lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

TTC I started feeling uncomfortable right around 23 weeks...but this week has been better now so I'm thinking it was a growth spurt?! Who knows!


----------



## Bug222

yeah prob around 23-24 weeks


----------



## CarliCareBear

yeah, this past week i really started to feel it.


----------



## TTCinBC

I was out grocery shopping tonight and it honestly felt like he was trying to escape already! So much pressure on my cervix and he was kicking down there. Little bum, lol 

Just to add to the super stretched feeling :rofl:


----------



## Torz

TTCinBC said:


> I am officially starting to feel uncomfortable. Anyone else? lol

Yes, certain things are starting to niggle now, if i sit for too long it hurts in my ribs. I was the same last pregnancy but dont remember when it started. That was actually the worst thing for me last time as i was working as a receptionist sat down all day. I'm hoping it wont be as bad this time as i dont generally get to sit down much.

My arms keep going numb when i'm asleep, no matter what position i lie in or where i put my arms the blood just gets cut off from there. When i stir & move i'm getting woken up more from the pins & needles :(

I keep getting pritty worried tbh, my DS is very boysterous, & jumping on my belly, kicking, smacking etc (the terrible twos started at 16 months lol) & i get quite worried about the baby in there. Its going to come out covered in bruses & black eyes i'm sure.


----------



## janine0187

23 weeks + 1 day today and baby seems to be a good baby so far. It kicks now when dh puts hand on tummy too :)


----------



## buttons1

Hi ladies just dropping by to see how you all are


----------



## MamaBear518

Wow its been a while since I've been on here. Had issues with the internet for a month or so, but its good to be back :) Glad to hear everyone is doing good, congrats to those who found out their teams, too :D I'm right on board with the uncomfortable mamas. Between peeing every 15 minutes and peanut kicking, punching, rolling and hiccuping, sleeping is almost impossible. She does so much kicking now its crazy. Hard to believe its already been 27 weeks!! 13 to go!! Wednesday is my glucose test so hopefully everything will be good across the board once we get that over with. I'm just glad to be back, sucked missing out on advice and everything from other moms :)


----------



## apple_20

Oo less than 100 days to go as of today! Loving it but at the same time ahhh where did these months go??


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well. I started off adamant team :yellow: and am now team :pink: if I could be updated on the first page?

I caved at our 4D scan. Never happened with our son. I was team yellow all the way! Bah

How is everybody? I'm feeling good. Been going to the gym twice a week. Baby is very active. And I have my GTT tomorrow morning. Bleeeeuuurrrggggh


----------



## KozmikKitten

oooh apple happy "double digits" as they say on here! :) Mines approaching fast, too!


----------



## KozmikKitten

OK ladies, here is a pic of me in the dress I plan to wear on Friday to my work semi-formal fundraiser. Of 3 dresses I bought :blush: I think this one fits me best. 
What do you think?!

Sorry its from my phone so its blurry!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0289.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## TTCinBC

Looks really nice on you!


----------



## Bug222

looks great!


----------



## puppycat

Looks nice. Will update new teams later on :)


----------



## Torz

KozmikKitten said:


> OK ladies, here is a pic of me in the dress I plan to wear on Friday to my work semi-formal fundraiser. Of 3 dresses I bought :blush: I think this one fits me best.
> What do you think?!
> 
> Sorry its from my phone so its blurry!

Looks fab on you love & you have a lovely bump


----------



## apple_20

Love the dress.

Is gtt the glucose test? Do you have to ask for that it hasn't been mentioned to me.


----------



## TTCinBC

From what im hearing Apple, its not something offered all the time in the UK. Its standard for everyone here in Canada and the US from what Ive read. If your mw hasnt mentioned it, she probably doesnt think your at a high risk for it.


----------



## apple_20

Ah I see, thanks x


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Here in the UK GTT is for ladies of certain ethnicities, higher BMI's or family history of diabetes x


----------



## twickywabbit

I have my GTT on friday. I am freaking out about it because I dont want to have Gestational Diabetes. I have an irrational, shameful fear of needles( I never really like them as a kid but when I was in middle school a boy used a needle as a weapon and stabbed me with one) and poking my finger(something id have to do multiple times a day if I was diagnosed) is scarier to me then getting blood drawn(even though I find that unpleasant as well) I hope and pray I will be in the clear, lol.


----------



## MamaBear518

Just had my glucose testing done yesterday. The drink wasn't so bad, tasted just like flat orange soda. The effect it had on me however, is a different story. After about 20 minutes I just wanted to lay on the floor and go to sleep, the sugar crash was terrible. Lets just say last night was the best night of sleep I've had in a looooong time lol :) Hopefully I don't hear anything back until my next appointment on the 3rd, which means no news is good news....still nervous regardless because diabetes runs in the family on both sides :/


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh everything is making me cry today. Not in a bad way, just emotional. Have been watching a baby story as there isnt much else on and have been crying. Ohhh im so sappy today!


----------



## MamaBear518

I cry so bad watching A Baby Story. I did before I was pregnant but now its even worse lol. I've been so emotional the past couple of days that I could cry over the grass growing....my bf gets the biggest kick out of it lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, i cried again today. Damn this being off work and not having much to do! lol

So my little mister seems to be head down now...and bumping his head into my cervix/pelvis area. It is definitely NOT comfortable! lol He changed the other day and I had noticed my tummy looked different and the kicks at the top are stronger now(little feet) 

My DD never engaged, so am just wondering, how early can LO's engage? I know my niece did early with my SIL, but I never thought to ask how early and I don't know if she'd remember now(3 years later)

(not saying he is or will engage early, but just wondering out of curiosity as him being so low made me think of it)


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

My son stayed head down from 24 weeks. He didn't engage until 2 day before labour. Not sure how early thy do engage. I've heard they engage and dis-engage a lot tho x


----------



## puppycat

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Hope you're all well. I started off adamant team :yellow: and am now team :pink: if I could be updated on the first page?
> 
> I caved at our 4D scan. Never happened with our son. I was team yellow all the way! Bah
> 
> How is everybody? I'm feeling good. Been going to the gym twice a week. Baby is very active. And I have my GTT tomorrow morning. Bleeeeuuurrrggggh

Only one update this time but it's done :thumbup:


----------



## janine0187

V-Day today :D


----------



## TTCinBC

Happy v-day!!!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Thanks puppy cat :D

Happy V day TTC


----------



## apple_20

hey everyone udate time.
so im officially 3rd tri today wooooo. im very excited but still find most of third tri boards a bit far ahead for me (lots of people going into labour/ overdue) so ill prob be in both 2nd and third for a while.
ive booked a 4d scan for next weekend 13th May, im soooo excited for this especially after seeing others pics- anyone else get a 4 scan/ having one soon?
still at work cant believe ive got until 13th july before i leave but one day at a time i guess!

so how is everyone- i think we need some updates on this thread!!


----------



## TTCinBC

We were going to do a 3D one, we might still. Not totally sure yet. I found out yesterday i will be having monthly ultrasounds from now until he is here. On my last scan he measured almost a week ahead, but my fundal measurement says 34 weeks instead on 25/26. So she'd ratger just keep an eye on his growth so he doesnt get tooo big for me as I had some issues with my DD being too big last time too. We just didnt know she'd be too big for my pelvis until I had the c-section. 

Anyways, so my next scan will be May 24th and then i have the rest booked as well. So we *might* still do the 3D, but I really dont know anymore now that we have a few scans from now til due date.


----------



## apple_20

wow ttc sounds like another big baby. i know fundal measurments arent too accurate so i hope the next scan goes well. did you measure big last time?
i think they do weight estimation on 4d scans too so i may get some indication as to whether im having a porker.


----------



## lusterleaf

Hi I'm due August 20th!


----------



## puppycat

lusterleaf said:


> Hi I'm due August 20th!

Added you to the list hun :thumbup:

Update from me: had consultant appt yesterday who said baby was low so scanned me and baby's growing just fine. My fundal is measuring slightly less but baby is transverse and loves hiding his bum in my pelvis - naughty baby!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Awww Puppycat, naughty bubba lol Kai was transverse for a while. Funny when you feel their bum.

Apple, I had a 4D at 26 weeks. I love them :D

Well I had my GTT a week ago today and haven't heard anything so assuming all is ok?! I have my MW appt next week so will check then. Baby is good. Very active and I can now feel limbs sticking out!


----------



## apple_20

hi lusterleaf!
puppycat i wish i could tell how baby is lying i cant figure it out at the moment.

emz your scan pic is awesome. where did you go?


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh yea, I know fundal height isn't always accurate. That's part of why she'd rather just have the ultrasounds, because mine seems to be waaay off, lol 

Last time I measured right on track with my DD as far as I know. She never said anything out of the ordinary. My DD was 8lbs 14oz, so almost 9lbs and the pediatrician tried to tell me she was 2 weeks early!! based on the vernix left on her, although based on my due date she was 4 days late. Sooo guess we will just have to wait and see how it all pans out.

I see the OB on the 23 for my first appointment with him. He delivered my DD, so that's why I requested him again. So I will get a better idea of whether I have to have another c-section, or if I can give vaginal again this time. I honestly don't think my body registered it was pregnant last time. This time is sooo different, my body definitely knows it pregnant! lol 

Puppy, didn't I read your LO is measuring ahead too?


----------



## puppycat

Yup, my baby is measuring exactly week ahead from scan measurements :)


----------



## TTCinBC

puppycat said:


> Yup, my baby is measuring exactly week ahead from scan measurements :)

So you've got a little chunky one in there too, lol

Ironically those 5 days he's measuring ahead now, are the 5 days they put me back at my early scan. Go figure


----------



## puppycat

Yeh! I didn't have any more scans after 20 weeks with Laura but she was born 17 days early at a healthy 7lb 8oz and I'm only 5'3" so very thankful she wasn't any later! I bet if they'd measured her later on it'd say the same!

I was put forward 3 days at my 12 week scan AND now he/she's measuring ahead a week. Crazy growth when you think how sick I was before!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

apple_20 said:


> emz your scan pic is awesome. where did you go?

We went to The Hendon Clinic which was the same as when we had our son so just stuck to what we know. I love it there. If we didn't live so close to London we probably would have used Babybond x

Hi Lusterleaf :hi:


----------



## CarliCareBear

that is so awesome that you are measuring ahead even with the HG troubles. she must be a strong little one! congrats!


----------



## MamaBear518

Hello Lusterleaf :) 

Went to the MW yesterday and all my gluscose stuff came out perfect, heartbeat was 166bmp and nice and strong :) MW said she was laying sideways which makes sense bc it always feels like she's lounging across all of my organs lol andd we get to check off one big thing off the registry, the carseat. So now I have this huge box in my living room and looking at it reminds me of how real this actually is...maybe surreal is a better word....either way its a weight off my shoulders knowing we got the one we wanted AND it was on sale :D Now all we need is Miss Lilie to get here so she can use it :D


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, am officially into the double digits! Yay! Makes me excited, but sad at the same time! 

as much trouble as I've been having this pregnancy, I'm going to miss watching him kick around in there. It's my favorite part of my days. 

We've gotten pretty much everything major we need. We still have our crib, bought a bassinet, a new car seat and playpen. Have decided we will probably use our stroller from our DD for the time being since I won't get toooo much use of a new one this summer. Got my breast pump and some clothes for the little guy. I'm lucky I bought a lot of gender neutral stuff with my DD, like the burp cloths and what not. 

I know what you mean though Mamabear! The playpen is sitting in the living room and I desperately want to unpack and set it up!! Think I may this weekend! Just to see, you know! lol


----------



## puppycat

ooooh does that mean I'm in double digits too?? (posting to see!) lol


----------



## puppycat

eeeek! yes 99 days to go!!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on the double digits! Who here who his having baby in their room tO begin with has cot and stuff set up. I haven't yet but made a deal with oh that we'd put it up at 35 weeks (he has to move his computer out to make space) does 35 weeks sound about right?


----------



## TTCinBC

We are only having LO in our room for the first few months. Just til he's sleeping through the night better. He will be sharing a room with our 4 yr old as our 3rd bedroom is downstairs and we dont feel comfortable being away from either of them right now. So for the time being he will be with us and DH can sleep in the spare room if he needs to on work nights. 

We will probably set things up slowly over the next few months just to spread it out.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

We are using the crib we had with our son which lasted the six months we kept him in with us. We'll be using it again this time x


----------



## TTCinBC

Congrats Puppy on the double digits!!! They will be here before we know it!!!


----------



## apple_20

Bit of a panic post.

I've had reduced movement last night (normally very active in eve but hardly any movements, counted maybe two light movements) listened for hb on my Doppler found it low down but seemed fine. Then this morning I woke up and realised I hadn't felt him move, he didn't move until I'd had breakfast then I counted 10 in 20 mins.

So do I stop worrying because I've felt those ten movements? I still feel like it's a lot less and less obvious movements.


----------



## puppycat

My midwife told me 10 in 24hrs so i'd say you're fine. Keep an eye through the day, they say to have a cold drink and sit quietly for half an hr before you call x


----------



## apple_20

Thanks puppy cat it's confusing because during the day I wouldn't expect 10 kicks in an hour (some advise I've heard) but in the eve it's very rare for him to be quiet.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

I agree apple. As you felt a flurry little man appears ok but keep an eye on it.

I had the exact same thing 2 weeks ago. This girl literally squirms and kicks morning, noon and night. I am talking alien bursting out of chest movements. Then one day hardly much in comparison. I was starting to worry by the evening and then thought about it and realised I'd definitely felt more than 10, but just not as frequent or strong. Normality resumed the following day. I'm convinced she had a growth spurt x


----------



## lolalei3

I think it's only natural to worry, i do the same thing! she seems quieter during the day but apparantly we rock them to sleep with our movements like walking, driving in the car. I think it's normal to have days of reduced movements as they are using up a lot of energy with all that growing! also if they are facing inwards sometimes we may not feel them moving, lots of reasons! but it never hurts to call your midwife/doctor if you feel something is not right, the worst they will do is just think your being paranoid but who cares?:haha:


----------



## apple_20

Thanks felt him moving about at lunch so feeling much better. I'll see how it goes if he's quite tonight I'll prob give my mw a call. He just moved as I typed that!


----------



## Bug222

my little critter has very clear what I call "growth" days. Barely any movement at all. It really freaked me out the first few times... but now seems to have gotten into a pattern of a couple "growth days" then a few crazy baby days. That being said def call your MW if your gut feeling is that something isn't right.


----------



## TTCinBC

My little guy just had what I'm thinking was a growth day yesterday too. At least that's what I chalked it up to be. I did feel him move off and on through out the day/evening. But not nearly as much as he's been moving. He's back at it again today, and I'm EXHAUSTED and starving today! So that's why I was just guessing growth spurt. He seems to have a few days off and on where he does this. 

My first, she was sooo quite all the time. I used to have to move my belly just to make her move a bit. But that was normal for her and I didn't know any better, so I didn't worry.


----------



## Torz

OMG cant believe i'm in double digits today :( This pregnancy has certainly gone fast. I just know what baby is not long going to be here. I cant wait to meet my baby but i missed been pregnant soo much & i know i'm going to feel the same again.

Had a really strange dream last night, me & my mum were watching my belly move & all of a sudden the baby moved its head through my belly so you could see its face but under my skin. It was sooo strange & was actually the first dream i've had where i'm pregnant.


----------



## Bug222

happy double digits Torz!


----------



## struth

Hey ladies - just thought I'd pop in and say hi. I've been a bit absent lately as I've just been so exhausted. Work has been busy, we have been busy getting things ready at home and so I haven't had much time. 

Is anyone else having patches on insomnia? I keep waking in the night and I am awake for about 2 hours each time. It is a killer....!


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm not too sure if mines insomnia so much as i'm just super uncomfortable. I'm carrying differently with this one then my DD, so it's making sleeping more of a challenge. I forget what the days of sleeping without a beach ball under my shirt feels like! lol 

Can't say I've gotten too much done for getting ready for baby. He will be in our room until he's sleeping through the night as he will be sharing with my DD and I don't want him to wake her all the time. So Haven't done much yet. Probably won't until after he's born if I'm honest.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh sleeping is a nightmare as well as the constant loo trips! Lol


----------



## TTCinBC

lol I was actually wondering today what it's like to not have to pee once an hour. It will be nice once I can go a few hours without having to go to the washroom!


----------



## struth

Agreed - it is amazing how you can feel so in need of the loo and then when you get there hardly anything comes out! LOL!:rofl:


----------



## MamaBear518

I too get the patches of insomnia. I can go to bed exhausted, sleep real good for all of 3 or 4 hours then wake up to go potty and then I lay awake thinking about anything and everything for hours ontop of peeing and being beaten up from the inside lol. Lilie has started to cool down during the day I think does her growing and sleeping when I'm awake, but as soon as I lay down to go to sleep she wakes up in full force and goes alllll night until I wake up to begin my day. Lately my hips have been KILLING me. Today for instance I can't put weight on my left leg without it kinda going numb from my hip down. I read up on baby sitting on my sciatic nerve and everything but I think its bc I can only sleep on my sides :( I miss being able to sleep on my belly or on my back :( Also makes me nervous about delievery when the time comes bc of my hips. Like, if they hurt this bad now I can't imagine how their gonna be when I have to hold them up to my neck to push this baby out lol


----------



## bunda

I've had insomnia since the middle of the second trimester. It's not bladder related (I can go all night without needing to pee) it's definitely proper insomnia. 
I wake up at somewhere between 1.30am and 2am and I am as awake as though it were midday. Occasionally I can get back to sleep again within an hour, but often as not I'm fully wide awake until at least 5am and sometimes until getting up time.

I am wondering whether my brain is settling into a newborn's sleep pattern, in preparation. I can think of no reason to be so awake (no need to pee, no kicks keeping me awake) and it's not like the waking up to turn over that is such a nuisance. And it's so predictable in the time. 

Mamabear: have you considered it might be *pelvic girdle pain*? It is often misdiagnosed as sciatica. I have been referred to a physio who has given me some exercises to do to help strengthen the muscles that hold the pelvis together:

On all fours, arch your back upwards (like a cat) and downwards (like you're up for doggy style :blush: do this ten times, twice a day. (OH can't watch this without getting a bit excited :haha:

Then, also on all fours, move the hips to the left and right (like a dog wagging its tail) slowly, again ten, twice daily.

on all fours still, walk your hands around to the left so your torso curves around, stretching the sides, then walk the hands around to the right, curving that way. Stop if it ever gets in any way painful.

And also, lots of kegels (ten slows ones, ten fast ones) at least 6x a day
when seated clench the buttocks (10 cleanches, 6x a day)
when seated, pull inwards with the abdominal muscles just below your bump. (ten pulls, 6x a day). I do these by setting a reminder at work. (I still forget a lot, though)

turning over in bed she told me to clench my buttocks and pelvic floor as I do the turn - that should stabilise the pelvis as I make the turn.


----------



## kat82

Thanks for this info Bunda :) I have just been diagnosed with SPD and I have been in agony, altho they have not referred me to physio :/ so I will give them exercises a go!! I get so worried about my pelvic floor muscle, with the strain of carrying a baby and giving birth I dnt want to damage it!! You hear all kinds of scary stories of women becoming incontinent after child birth!!! :(


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone how are you all? I'm very excited as my 4d scan is tomorrow! I also have an irrational fear that they will tell me the nhs messed up and it's a girl (not a boy like 20 week scan said). Im Sure It won't happen but if it did all these boy things would be wasted. I'll post pics Sunday hopefully.


----------



## TTCinBC

Thought I would post my 27 week/3rd tri bump picture. Am officially feeling huge and like I'm bursting from my clothes! lol :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







27 weeks.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## puppycat

Happy 27 weeks chick - think I might join you :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1491.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww cute bump puppy!! Happy 27 weeks to you too!! only 13 more to go! lol


----------



## MamaBear518

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYONE!!!! Hope everybody's day goes amazing and that we all get pampered properly before the big arrival day :D


----------



## DHime

You ladies look absolutely georgeous.
Both are smaller than me even now. I am so jello


----------



## DHime

Bunda - thanks for the excercise tips. gonna try it


----------



## apple_20

had my scan today, will upload pics shortly.
he IS a boy :) and growing fine, was stubbornly putting his hand over his face alot but got some cute pics and a dvd.
soooo glad i did it :)


----------



## TTCinBC

aww can't wait to see the pictures Apple!


----------



## apple_20

this was our favourite pic and the only one we got in colour.
dvd will soon be uploaded and ill post the link!
 



Attached Files:







baby morton 001.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCinBC

Awww so sweet!! I'm still on the fence about if we should get one or not. But I better make up my mind soon since I've only got a few more weeks window! lol

So having something I haven't had in a while...cramps! They feel like stretchy cramps from the first tri, so I'm not worried. But they do suck! 

Happy Mother's day to all the moms and moms to be!


----------



## jmandrews

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!

I had a wonderful day! my hubby made me breakfast and then he got me the chair i want for Everlee's nursery! I am so excited! but found out it won't be here for 8 to 12 weeks! EEK! cutting it close. She might be here before the chair haha. 

Love the 4D photo Apple! I go for mine tomorrow morning! i can't wait! I will post pics asap tomorrow! :)

Hope everyone is doing well and had a great day!


----------



## wantingagirl

I have missed so much, have been moving from england back to scotland and had no internet and then in last 7 days have felt so ill havent been able to function never mind coming onto here. 

How is everyone? Have I missed any births so far or is it close to anyone being due soon?

xx


----------



## jmandrews

Baby Everlee's 3D ultrasound picture :) She is absolutely perfect! What an amazing experience. I can't wait to kiss her little face! she is measuring 5 days early. She weighs 3 lbs 7 oz so far. im so in love!
 



Attached Files:







558662_10100645577334848_20723695_49570443_2100066821_n.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## apple_20

jmandrews said:


> Baby Everlee's 3D ultrasound picture :) She is absolutely perfect! What an amazing experience. I can't wait to kiss her little face! she is measuring 5 days early. She weighs 3 lbs 7 oz so far. im so in love!

beautiful pic- its a great experience isnt it. overall my lo is measuring behind slightly but nothing to worry about. he is roughly 2lb 6oz so unless he stays in overdue i dont think he'll be a whopper baby.


----------



## apple_20

wantingagirl said:


> I have missed so much, have been moving from england back to scotland and had no internet and then in last 7 days have felt so ill havent been able to function never mind coming onto here.
> 
> How is everyone? Have I missed any births so far or is it close to anyone being due soon?
> 
> xx

no births that have been announced looks like july is the first due date (on first page)

hope your feeling better, love your scan pic too!


----------



## CarliCareBear

jmandrews said:


> Baby Everlee's 3D ultrasound picture :) She is absolutely perfect! What an amazing experience. I can't wait to kiss her little face! she is measuring 5 days early. She weighs 3 lbs 7 oz so far. im so in love!

Wow!! she is beautiful!


----------



## Cingraa

Hello lovely people, anybody remember me? Sprout's mummy! :) I've not been on here in sooo long (I think the last time I posted was around the 15 week mark...we're on week 29 now!) so sorry for disappearing. Had a lot of horrible dramas with my boss at work, baby's dad has been quite flaky when I really didn't need it and on top of that my sis (who is also expecting) had to move house urgently which I was helping with. 

It's been a really tough couple of months, April in particular was a pretty bad month. :/ But the good news is Little Sprout is fine! She's all the right sizes at her checks and we had a 3D scan which showed us her perfect little face. :) 

How have you all been? I'm totally out of touch now with what has been going on with you ladies so please please update me! Who's found out their baby's gender? Who's chosen NAMES?! Ahhh tell me guys!! :)

xxx


----------



## puppycat

Hi Cingraa

Of course we remember you!

All the 'teams' are in the list on the front page ;) it's a good point about names though - we're really struggling so if anyone wants to share, feel free! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

We're naming our little one Dean. After Dh's dad. It's not my favorite name, but it means a lot to my DH. Otherwise, I would have like the names Nathaniel or Preston or Gavin. But DH veto'd every single one lol

And had LO been a girl, her name would have been Grace.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Our girls name would have been Adilyn Kelly.
Our boy name is still up for debate. Currently it is narrowed down to Gavin or Jackson. :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

We are tossing between several.
decisions.....
All I know is that his middle name is Barry after the person who brought DH and I together.

What is a 4D scan??


----------



## twickywabbit

DHime said:


> We are tossing between several.
> decisions.....
> All I know is that his middle name is Barry after the person who brought DH and I together.
> 
> What is a 4D scan??

4D just means it includes video. :) Like you can see the baby in real time in the womb and facial features and stuff. I am getting one this Friday and they are giving me a 30 minute DVD of baby. :) Totally worth it if you ask me.


----------



## DHime

wow, 4D I hope I get one. 
Is anyone else starting to get really panicked about not having anything ready?
I mean, I have 4 outfits, 6 spit up rags and 2 blankets. I feel very unprepared.
I have started nagging DH to hurry and go thru storage and throw out everything we don't need. We apparently kept allot of crap over the years. Now I just want everything out to make room. I gave a bunch of stuff to a neighbor who has 4 kids and is out of work so at least is well given.


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime I feel the same way about feeling unprepared! I'll be having a shower in 2 weeks...so we have really tried to hold off until then. Its been difficult with wanting to get everything ready though! Letting the clock tick away and having the date get closer and closer without getting any more prepared!


----------



## apple_20

I've pretty much settled on alistair for my lo. Also so not ready but going to the baby show on Sunday so will be buying lots then x


----------



## TTCinBC

DHime said:


> wow, 4D I hope I get one.
> Is anyone else starting to get really panicked about not having anything ready?
> I mean, I have 4 outfits, 6 spit up rags and 2 blankets. I feel very unprepared.
> I have started nagging DH to hurry and go thru storage and throw out everything we don't need. We apparently kept allot of crap over the years. Now I just want everything out to make room. I gave a bunch of stuff to a neighbor who has 4 kids and is out of work so at least is well given.

I'm not sure about the states, but I know if we want a 3D/4D scan it's something we have to pay for our self through a private clinic. The scans we get through the doctor are just regular 2D scans. So might want to look into that if your wanting one.



I've started getting on my DH about getting stuff ready. It's starting to kill me. I mean, we have all the big stuff from my DD and have gotten what we didnt have since it's a boy this time. But it's getting the time to get it together. 

We are putting LO in the same room as our DD for atleast a year since she will only be 4 1/2 when LO comes and our 3rd bedroom is downstairs and we don't want to be away from either of them yet. But because of that, we are giving them our room which is bigger, but not until we are ready to put LO into his own bed(sleeping through the night) Which means I can't even set up his crib and it's KILLING ME! lol I don't know what to do. I may just try and squeeze it all into my DD's room for now and then we can move them later. But we are also waiting on a new bedset for my DD so we can turn her's back into the crib(4-in-1) and that won't be for another month or so and that's driving me nuts too. There's so much to be done and I cant get started on any of it!


----------



## Bug222

If a girl our little one will be Paige Addison, a boy will be Iain Alexander. 

I have most of the big stuff but still haven't done much about clothes, blankets etc. My shower won't be until June 16th (i will be 36 weeks) so I keep debating whether to buy stuff now or wait until the shower. 

I started packing my bag today too!!! I used one small travel bag for my stuff and used LO's diaper bag for his/her stuff. I told hubby he should start thinking about it (here DH is allowed to stay the whole time from when I admitted to when we are discharged) but he just looked at me like I was crazy!


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL Bug, I bet my DH would roll his eyes at me too! DH's never used to be able to stay unless you had a private room, but now we have the new wing of the hospital(opened last spring) and everyone gets their own room now and they have a couch thing for DH to sleep on, so he can stay the whole time as well. Funny thing is though, I live about a 5 min walk to the hospital so he probably won't get anything ready to bring and just run home in the morning to shower/change. Such a guy, lol


----------



## jmandrews

We are naming our baby girl Everlee Rowe... our boy name was Cohen Lynn (Lynn is my husband's middle name) :)

I feel super unprepared... Although i do have a lot of clothes already... mainly Newborn size though. So i do need a lot more. We finally put up her crib last night so her nursery is coming together. I have my baby shower on sunday so I am hoping to get a lot of the necessities then! I am so excited! Had to share this pic of my dog Bentley hanging out in his baby sisters room. haha i think he is getting excited too. :)
 



Attached Files:







546588_10100649280518638_20723695_49592078_1301482955_n.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## KozmikKitten

jmandrews that bedding set is def what I would have picked if I was having a girl! LOVE elephants! =) Beautiful.


----------



## MamaBear518

I know I'm getting overwhelmed. We just got a verbal eviction notice from my grandfather (we live in his house) who doesn't except this baby at all and wants us out. So now we get to hurry up and try to save for an apartment somewhere in 30 days on top of having 2 showers coming up in June, ontop of being 7 1/2 months preggs. I guess luckly the only thing we have so far for LO is her carseat and some clothes, and we don't have to take apart her crib or anything massive just to move. And luckly I'm not like a week away from my due date having to move out, but now its just piling up :/ Everything happens for a reason though, and in a way I'm thankful bc I don't want to bring Lilie somewhere she isn't welcome and I don't want her around the alcoholic neighbors/cousins next door. Blessing in disguise I guess...


----------



## twickywabbit

One more sleep until my 3D/4D scan and hopefully my gender reveal, ladies. :happydance:


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm really sorry to hear all that Mamabear. I hope everything works out and you guys can find a great place right away!


----------



## puppycat

WOW Mamabear, your grandfather sounds like a lovely person. I cannot imagine someone so bloody bitter over a precious baby :(


----------



## MamaBear518

He's absolutely terrible. He's had me so physically sick over the entire thing, which has been escalating since I found out I was preggo, that my mom (his daughter) has told him to just leave me alone from here on out. I was so ill and stressed the last time he showed up here, and I told him the effect he was having on me and how it isn't good on the baby and he said and I qoute " I don't care, it's not my problem." That pretty much threw me and my parents over the edge with him. If he doesn't care that he could potentially throw me into premature labor, etc... then I don't care that he will NEVER see his great grandchild. Sucks for him that I'm the only child so if he doesn't see my kids, he won't see any of his grandchildren. I never would have thought that a close family member would pull the crap he has, and have absolutely no remorse about it. And its not just me he's doing it to either, my mom is getting married in August and had been building her dream home with her boyfriend and is trying to include her father and he could care less. Only thing he cares about is money and himself....its disgusting.


----------



## DHime

Mamabear - I am sorry you are going thu such ahorrible ordeal. Sounds like he is not happy and wants to feel better by making everyone else unhappy too. It may be better to cut ties for now. What is important is your family and those who love you back.
:hugs:


----------



## Bug222

32 weeks!!!
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.JPG
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## KozmikKitten

Super cute bump bug! :thumbup:


----------



## DHime

`bUG - WAY ADORABLE


----------



## twickywabbit

Found out I'm team :pink: !!! :happydance:


----------



## DHime

Congrats twicky! Team pink huh? I am envious

Oh, and saw what to expect the movie and it was great!


----------



## apple_20

Hey everyone, just back from the baby show and spent all my money oops. Got some awesome buys though including a sling carrier, nursing pillow, changing mat, breast pump and cuddle me dry towel. Very pleased, very tired. How is everyone else doing with their baby shopping?


----------



## puppycat

Apple i went to the baby show yesterday and bought cloth nappies and a bf pillow. We've got pretty much everything from Laura so don't need much but i want to get a sling.


----------



## apple_20

puppy did you try any slings at the show? i got a fabric closer-carrier one and had a demo to see if i liked it first.


----------



## DHime

Haven't spent any of my own money yet at all. 
I have a bunch of spitt rags, a bouncy thing for when he starts wanting to stand, a swing someone gave me, and 4 outfits. Gotta get on the ball.
Still going thru my home to throw out anything I don't need. MIL is taking me shopping for furniture soon and i have 2 showers coming up in june.

Started studying the bradley birthing method. Anyone else looking into this yet?
Also, is anyone else having pain in the bladder area? I feel like I may have a uti but no discoloration in urine or anything. Maybe my bladder is bruised from all the kicking...


----------



## puppycat

Apple I was really disappointed with the slings (or lack of) at the show. 

I just want material, no fancy fastenings or big metal rings to adjust etc


----------



## apple_20

There wasn't many at all but I liked the close ones though they have rings. First time mum so I hope it works out!


----------



## wantingagirl

Jmandrews she is absolutely gorgeous! Luv the nursery!

apple thanks hun..... luv your scan pic too. I feel awful all of the time have done since I got pregnant dont think it will get better til she gets out :haha:

Hiya Cingraa Im new here on this thread. Sorry things have been tough. Im having a girl and she is going to be called Olivia Marie :)

MamaBear so sorry you are going through this but your right everything does happen for a reason.

Bug lovely bump!

Twicky yay to team pink! 

They dont really do baby showers here in the UK and certainly no baby shows where I am from. Im not worried about setting the nursery up until after she is born as she will be in our room for the first couple of months and will just start buying 0-3 once I see how big she is. 

How is everyone? 

Heres my 32 week bump pic

xx


----------



## wantingagirl

piccy
 



Attached Files:







32 weeks.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## wantingagirl

and my gorgeous baby girl :)
 



Attached Files:







079.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 4









085.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 2









095.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apple_20

loving the bump pic- took one today but haven't got around to putting it onto the pc. i will do soon :)

edit- decided to stop being lazy- here are my week 29 pics (excuse the pants)
 



Attached Files:







week 29 front.png
File size: 184.3 KB
Views: 1









week 29 side.png
File size: 187.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## puppycat

.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1516.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apple_20

and to compare my week 12 pics (i thought i had a bump hehee)
 



Attached Files:







week 12 front.png
File size: 239.8 KB
Views: 1









week 12 side.png
File size: 248.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DHime

Apple - wow. what a difference! Totally beautiful btw


----------



## DHime

So what childbirth methods is everyone thingking about?
I am researching and totally curious.
On chapter 5 of Bradley and chpt 2 of lamaz. Not sure but I think I like bradley better.

Wantagirl - I guess you gotagirl! VERY CUTE LITTLE FACE!


----------



## TTCinBC

Holy I just had an anxiety attack not long ago. Have been sorting through my DD's old baby clothes and pulling everything suitable for a boy(which there's a lot more then I remembered!). Anyways, my mom and grandma are getting my DD a new bedroom set(supposed to be a birthday present from January) And I'm taking the nightstand and dresser from her current set and having hubby sand and stain it the cherry to match the crib. Then i can set LO's stuff up. Well I can't do ANY of that until this new bedroom set arrives and the date has been pushed back twice now. I'm now being told July. I'm due in [email protected]! They don't seem to understand how upsetting this is for me. Had I know it was going to be like this, we would have just gotten her a bedroom set on our own, or LO new dresser/nightstand. But now it's too late for us to do that because we would have needed to save or do it while I was still working. 

And there's just soooo much to have done around the house and I don't really have much in the way of help, so I'm freaking out a bit. I think this is why I've been avoiding doing anything baby related.


----------



## apple_20

dhime- thanks, i cant quite believe the difference until i look at the comparisons.

also i havent researched much about child birth (maybe denial?) but i have looked into water birth.

are Bradly and Lamaz any good, is it new age, hypnobirth or anything like that? (totally clueless)


----------



## DHime

TTCnBC - good luck. Sounds like you have allot to do. Really cool about the furniture tho.


----------



## apple_20

TTcinbc- that really sucks! - know how you feel not having a nursery set up, i wont have on until we move house after lo is born and you just want everything ready!

i hope you have had it out with the company on the phone, it seems a ridiculously long time to be waiting.
:(


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohhh i wish it was simply a company i was dealing with. unfortunately its my mother lol
She's been soo busy with her work that she hasnt had time to go and look. I told her i can go do it on my own, but she's very adment about wantng to be there and pick it out. 
Sigh...i will get on her in a few weeks. She has to go in for a small biopsy procedure this week so once things are back to normal from that i will be on her about going out and looking.


----------



## apple_20

Oh my bad must have read it wrong. I hope she gets a move on though!


----------



## DHime

Apple - Beleive it or not I was looking at water birth as well. I am hoping I get cleared to go to a birthing center once my previa clears up. I was kinds scared of anything that hypnotizes me but lamaz encourages panting and object concentration from what I have learned so far. Brewers is husband coached and deep breathing to relax and concentrate.
I was impressed by the brewers having overall shorter labors (6 to 10 hours) where others are considerably higher. Also the sucess rate of remaining drug free is very important to me. I wonder if there is a website that compares them like car insurance.... lol
Anyway, try to not wait too long to get into a class. Apparently I missed my window for a class and am now stuck using videos and books at home. The class environment is very important to making the techniques a habit so you don't forget it when labor hits. Brewers is a 12 week program but has been developed over the last 50 years by doc brewer (an ob) who didn't understand why human women have it so much harder than every other mamal on the planet. Each method tho has pro's and cons tho. Definitely do your research.


----------



## NellieRae

:hugs2: TTCinBC. I hear you - the nesting impulse is strong and very hard to fight. Whenever someone asks if I'm excited for August to come, I kind of panic inside, too. Yes, I am excited - but all I can think of for the moment is the million things that need to be done first! In the beginning, all they really need is mommy/daddy, food, clothing & diapers. I've started entertaining the idea of the nursery not being 100% ready when she arrives to help calm me down a bit. She'll be in a co-sleeper with us for a while, so its ok. I mean, I want everything to be my idea of perfect at home before she comes, but we'll see how realistic that ends up being. 

Anyway, good for you for trying to let your mother help the way she wants, even though it drives you crazy. I wouldn't blame you at all for giving her a deadline, though. Its not exactly something that is in stock on a store shelf. :dohh:


----------



## TTCinBC

NellieRae said:


> :hugs2: TTCinBC. I hear you - the nesting impulse is strong and very hard to fight. Whenever someone asks if I'm excited for August to come, I kind of panic inside, too. Yes, I am excited - but all I can think of for the moment is the million things that need to be done first! In the beginning, all they really need is mommy/daddy, food, clothing & diapers. I've started entertaining the idea of the nursery not being 100% ready when she arrives to help calm me down a bit. She'll be in a co-sleeper with us for a while, so its ok. I mean, I want everything to be my idea of perfect at home before she comes, but we'll see how realistic that ends up being.
> 
> Anyway, good for you for trying to let your mother help the way she wants, even though it drives you crazy. I wouldn't blame you at all for giving her a deadline, though. Its not exactly something that is in stock on a store shelf. :dohh:


The funny part is, I didn't have any nesting happening with my DD, but this time it's kicked into overdrive. Unfortunately for me, it's not just the LO's stuff I need to get ready. I have ton's of stuff I need to sort through and either bin or donate as we just have toooo much stuff in this house and storage is at a premium in the house. I'm starting to big my DH about putting stuff in the attic now, lol 

I feel bad bugging my mom as she is going through a personal crisis with her health at the moment. I definitely want it by the start of July though. So I think next weekend I'm going to drag her out to look at different places. That's been her issue she says, getting out to look. 



Ohh I haven't even thought about labor methods. Honestly, right now I'm just hoping to be aloud to have a vbac and not another c-section. Vbac is my labor plan. Which will be in hospital as Im not with a midwife, I'm with a doctor and a OB and I'd feel more comfortable in the hospital in case I needed a c-section last minute.


----------



## apple_20

I have nhs classes booked and one of those is active labour. I like the sound of that and water birth. Also I'm worried the drugs will space me out or make me feel sick, I'd rather feel that I know what's going on. However I'm not anti epidural if I'm not coping. 

I'm afraid of lo not turning and ending up with a cesarean too.


----------



## DHime

So far I am shooting for water along with the breathing techniques. I sure do hope it works. FX for the previa to clear up.
I may be forced to be at the hosp if the birthing center considers me too high risk. The single umbilical issue is making them nervous so I don't know if they are gonna take me. I really want to be natural about the whole thing. I am so afraid of my baby having an adverse reaction to the meds that I really want to avoid them unless a life or death issue arrises. 
I can totally see how anyone would go for the epi though...


----------



## twickywabbit

I am also hoping to go natural. But I am not anti epidural nor anti csection. As long as my baby comes out healthy, I don't care how it's done. :)


----------



## jmandrews

I went to the Dr. today and I am measuring at 32 weeks!!! lol two ahead... i was surprised! (if you are measuring ahead and your baby is weighing more does that mean my due day changes? does anyone know?) It makes me wonder if I will go into labor early. EEK!
Also on saturday my twin sister called me (she now lives in North Carolina) to tell me that is is pregnant! I am soooo excited for her! It gets even crazier! She is due exactly 6 months to the day after my baby is due. She is due Jan. 27th! I got her hooked on BNB. If you go to my profile you will see her. Her name on bnb is nellandzack. Well anyway just thought I would share! 

I plan on a vaginal delivery with epi depending on how i feel. I am kind of going with the flow. I am hoping i won't need a c-section but if I have to I will. :)


----------



## TTCinBC

No, they don't change your due date. As far as I've been told and read, due date is set in the first tri, usually before 14 weeks. Babies can have growth spurts the rest of the time but "even" out by the time they are due and be right on track with their due dates. 

ALTHOUGH! If your baby is getting too big, some doctors will induce you early so you can try vaginal or will end up doing a c-section. 

My LO is currently being watched. I have a growth scan on thursday to check on how he's doing. He was measuring ahead too and my fundal height has been measuring WAYYY ahead. Last week at just 28 weeks I was measuring 33 weeks. At 22 weeks I was measuring 6 weeks ahead! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL I can tell my little guy is getting cramped for space these days! His movements have changed to more elbows and knees scraping against me and him pushing his bum out all the time!


----------



## jmandrews

Ok yeah I thought so. I didn't think they would change it. I am perfectly fine with that :) It is crazy because I was a tiny baby and my husband was 6 lbs at birth. So maybe she is going through a growth spurt. :) I am very relieved though because she has a 2 vessel cord instead of the normal 3 and one of the risk is low birth weight. So far she had no problem growing. I can tell my baby is cramped for space now. Definitely not feeling the kicks and punches as much.


----------



## DHime

JMAndrews - Congrats! My twin just thinks I have lost my mind. But then she is single and living the party life. I am kinda envious. Part of me would love for her to go theu this with me. Unfortunately we don't get along so it's rare that even talk.
I know what you mean about the movements changing. All I get these days is the constant kick to my bladder which I think might be bruised or something. Since he is still breech they said I should get used to it. lol


TTCnBC - Good lord! that far ahead? wow - I have known many women who have been induced due to size. FX no one here has that happen.

AFM - Got my glucose test tomorrow. FX for that. Otherwise I had to go shopping for a dress yesterday for a wedding and I just couldn't beleive how pregnant I look. Almost didn't recognise myself. DH saw me changing and said "holy cow! what happened? you got huge!" of course I somehow controled my punch that wanted his face at that moment but he was right after all. I dread the scale tomorrow.


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime, its funny how different clothes can make us look, isnt it?! I have some shirts that make me look "regular" sized pregnant, and other shirts that make me look like I'm due tomorrow!


----------



## TTCinBC

LOL I agree with the clothes. Some make me look bigger and some make me look smaller. It's weird. And some make my bump look like the perfect round little bump, I love those ones! lol


Well, I think we've decided against a vbac. I just saw my OB today for the first time and well, I know he wasn't trying to, but he freaked me right out! 

I always knew there was a risk to myself with a vbac, I wasn't aware that there was such a risk for baby with one. At least there is here in my town. It's mostly due to how the hospital is set up. I don't live in a major city, and yes we have a good sized hospital, but it's still small compared to some. 

Anyways, basically the chances of a uterine rupture here is 1in100 to 1in200. And if it ruptured, baby's oxygen would be in jeopardy and he could die or have some development issues after due to lack of oxygen. And I just don't think that's a risk we're willing to take. I could also loose my uterus if the damage was bad enough. 

He was also flat out and said based on my DD's birth, he did not think I would have a successful vbac. (he was my OB then too) 

DH doesn't want the unnecessary risk or stress of the vbac now. So I think it will be a repeat c-section.


----------



## apple_20

TTCinBC said:


> LOL I agree with the clothes. Some make me look bigger and some make me look smaller. It's weird. And some make my bump look like the perfect round little bump, I love those ones! lol
> 
> 
> Well, I think we've decided against a vbac. I just saw my OB today for the first time and well, I know he wasn't trying to, but he freaked me right out!
> 
> I always knew there was a risk to myself with a vbac, I wasn't aware that there was such a risk for baby with one. At least there is here in my town. It's mostly due to how the hospital is set up. I don't live in a major city, and yes we have a good sized hospital, but it's still small compared to some.
> 
> Anyways, basically the chances of a uterine rupture here is 1in100 to 1in200. And if it ruptured, baby's oxygen would be in jeopardy and he could die or have some development issues after due to lack of oxygen. And I just don't think that's a risk we're willing to take. I could also loose my uterus if the damage was bad enough.
> 
> He was also flat out and said based on my DD's birth, he did not think I would have a successful vbac. (he was my OB then too)
> 
> DH doesn't want the unnecessary risk or stress of the vbac now. So I think it will be a repeat c-section.

i know that's hard to hear but at least they are giving it to you straight. you know the risks now you can weigh them up yourself.

look look Im 30 weeks today- that seems like a huge milestone to me :)


----------



## DHime

TRUE ABOUT THE OUTFITS!

TTCinBC - Sorry things aren't going well. But it is good they are looking out for safety.


----------



## lolalei3

:hi: everyone! been MIA as was on holiday in Bali, my mum took me for some mother daughter time before bub comes :kiss: we had a ball! AND i got home to discover OH had done the nursery!! complete with our underwater theme!:cloud9: very happy as really was not expecting that! 

While i was away my bbs started leaking colostrum and it comes out whenever i squeeze them now (which of course im doing!:blush: has this happened to anyone else yet? didn't know it would happen this early!


----------



## apple_20

lolalei3 said:


> :hi: everyone! been MIA as was on holiday in Bali, my mum took me for some mother daughter time before bub comes :kiss: we had a ball! AND i got home to discover OH had done the nursery!! complete with our underwater theme!:cloud9: very happy as really was not expecting that!
> 
> While i was away my bbs started leaking colostrum and it comes out whenever i squeeze them now (which of course im doing!:blush: has this happened to anyone else yet? didn't know it would happen this early!

Wow what a lovely surprise! As for the leaky boobs not leaking yet but do have some if a squeeze (which of course I do to lol)


----------



## TTCinBC

lolalei3 said:


> :hi: everyone! been MIA as was on holiday in Bali, my mum took me for some mother daughter time before bub comes :kiss: we had a ball! AND i got home to discover OH had done the nursery!! complete with our underwater theme!:cloud9: very happy as really was not expecting that!
> 
> While i was away my bbs started leaking colostrum and it comes out whenever i squeeze them now (which of course im doing!:blush: has this happened to anyone else yet? didn't know it would happen this early!


I've had colostrum since before 20 weeks. Maybe 18ish weeks? Was only when they were squeezed, but now they leak on their own. It's totally normal!



So I had my growth scan yesterday, and we confirmed that he is definitely 100% a boy! It was the same tech as last time and last time she said she was leaning towards boy and went on about how she could be wrong, and this time she just chuckled and said, Oh yea, it's a boy! lol We could even see his little boy parts on the screen. Was no denying it then! lol

And we even got to see his chubby cheeks! On a normal 2D scan! I was pretty amazed with that! The picture posted, you can see his chubby cheek on the one side. Well Mr.chubby is weighing in at a whopping 3lbs 7 oz. Which is from what I gather, on the larger side for 29 weeks! Last scan he measured 4 days ahead, and I have a feeling he'll be a bit more then just 4 days ahead when I see my doctor next week.
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound29weeks2.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jmandrews

Im not having any leaking and nothing comes out when i squeeze my bbs. Hope I am able to breastfeed. I would feel better if I saw something.

Baby Everlee is weighing two weeks ahead right now. When I was 29 weeks she was 5 days ahead. haha i guess she has hit a growth spurt. :) I am not feeling like a whale. I really don't see how my belly could get any bigger.


----------



## TTCinBC

jmandrews said:


> Im not having any leaking and nothing comes out when i squeeze my bbs. Hope I am able to breastfeed. I would feel better if I saw something.
> 
> Baby Everlee is weighing two weeks ahead right now. When I was 29 weeks she was 5 days ahead. haha i guess she has hit a growth spurt. :) I am not feeling like a whale. I really don't see how my belly could get any bigger.

Ohh how much is she weighing?


----------



## Torz

Dont worry love, you'll be able to BF. I had no sign of anything comming out of my bbs with my first pregnancy, i squeezed & nothhing came out but i BF'd my son, infact i have an over production of milk. Even now with my second pregnancy i can squeeze & nothing comes out but there must be something there because i am still BF'ing my son. Not regular now, just once in a blue moon but i know he is getting something because i've seen it in his mouth lol


----------



## jmandrews

not sure what she weighs now, but at 29 weeks 3 days she weighed 3 lbs 7 oz. and then at 30 weeks 4 days I was measuring at 32 weeks. So I am sure she is 4 lbs or a little over. Yeah I hope my milk comes in right after i give birth :) we will see. i have nothing to compare to because she is my first baby. Thanks for telling me that thought it makes me feel much better :)


----------



## DHime

wow. Ihadn't even thought about leaky bbs and when I saws your posts, had to try it. oh yeah. I got some. wierd
worse though. I am getting a cold. really sucks


----------



## Bug222

am not getting any leaking either JM... im sure it will come with time :)


----------



## puppycat

:rofl: so it's not jus t me having a cheeky squeeze? :rofl:


----------



## KozmikKitten

<--no leakage here yet!


----------



## DHime

though I told my dh and all he wants to do now is squeeze the girls. lol
i am cold meds and now it stopped. 
I hate getting sick


----------



## TTCinBC

Ive been waking up craving the oddest things. Anyone else?


----------



## DHime

No weird craving here
I just got back from the hosp. 
Apparently my cold made me all dehydrated and I started having contractions. Who knew that could happen right?! Oddly I thought it was gas pain so I almost didn't go to the doc. Wasn't till it continued for 7 hours that I felt something was up.
Anyway the nurse was a student apparently and blew 3 of my veins (ouch btw)
Finally they just let me drink a bunch of fluids. (um could have done that without sticking me like pin cushion!)


----------



## apple_20

DHime said:


> No weird craving here
> I just got back from the hosp.
> Apparently my cold made me all dehydrated and I started having contractions. Who knew that could happen right?! Oddly I thought it was gas pain so I almost didn't go to the doc. Wasn't till it continued for 7 hours that I felt something was up.
> Anyway the nurse was a student apparently and blew 3 of my veins (ouch btw)
> Finally they just let me drink a bunch of fluids. (um could have done that without sticking me like pin cushion!)

Aw sorry to hear that, hope your feeling better now. Lesson to us all- drunk lots of water!


----------



## DHime

Apple - Thanks. I am all bruised up but feeling a little better today. Definitely gonna pay allot more attention to how much water I drink from now on. But I did learn what contractions feel like so some good came of it.


----------



## jmandrews

oh wow that is scary. glad you are starting to feel better!
Water is definitely important! DH and I went up to the lake this past weekend and our cottage doesn't have air conditioning. It was a high of 97 degrees with humidity! which make if feel like it was over 100 degrees outside! I was worried I should be out in the heat like that. I drank a ton of water and stayed in the shade in front of a fan. Luckily it cooled down at night so i got some relief. This weather has been super abnormal for the month of May. Our average high is 75 degrees!


----------



## Bug222

aww how horrible Dhime!! I hope you are feeling lots better!!!


----------



## apple_20

yeah its been unseasonably hot here too. 

Just been to the midwives and she thinks it sounds like I have pelvic girdle pain (PGP) because im getting pain in my groin when getting up etc. boo.
anyone else seem to have this? she suggested swimming and yoga for me. (never done yoga and not sure this is the time to start!)


----------



## NellieRae

apple, that sucks about your PGP - I haven't had anything like this. If there is somewhere you can swim, I'd race there pain or not! :haha: But prenatal yoga should be fine - just start easy and don't expect yourself to be able to do everything right away. It doesn't take too long before you can keep up. I never took yoga in my life til I was 18 weeks pregnant, but now I love it. It all takes more energy with a bigger belly, but is worth it to me.


----------



## MamaBear518

Glad to hear your okay DHime :) Water has become my best friend since this heat wave has hit NY. Only negative about it, is it kicks up my potty breaks to about 5 in 15 minutes lol. Glad we have central air, too. Hard to believe I only have 8 weeks left until LO is here :D And my birthing classes start tonite too! I'm super excited to finally start them and see what everything is about. I have decided to do a water birth or at least try for one, only because I want a natural birth, no medicine no nothing, and I'm most comfortable in the water. I think I was a fish or something in my past life bc I would live in the ocean if I could. That and everything I've ever seen/been told from other moms is that you seem to contract a little faster and easier if your body is relaxed which is something that water does naturally......so I'm praying that when the day comes, everything goes the way it should.


----------



## puppycat

Yeh i feel your pain Apple, i had it with my daughter too so it started much earlier this time :(

Just been making red, white and blue paper chains for our street party Monday


----------



## jmandrews

apple_20 said:


> yeah its been unseasonably hot here too.
> 
> Just been to the midwives and she thinks it sounds like I have pelvic girdle pain (PGP) because im getting pain in my groin when getting up etc. boo.
> anyone else seem to have this? she suggested swimming and yoga for me. (never done yoga and not sure this is the time to start!)

I have this same pain too!!! i was just looking it up online earlier. It is so painful. I haven't seen my Dr. to ask her about it. I don't like swimming haha so maybe yoga for me. :)


----------



## TTCinBC

I've had this since earlier on in my pregnancy. It's really no fun at all! 


So I've been looking for a Doula in my area, and it's seeming like they are all booked up already! Seems to be lots of women having babies the same time as me. 

I wish I had thought of a Doula much earlier in my pregnancy, but oh well, what can you do. Will just keep trying and see if I can find one. I just don't think my area has too many is the problem. Because I just don't think I will be trying for a vbac if I don't have the support of a Doula. I need someone on my side of things. Because I have a feeling I will have lots of people trying to push the c-section on me.


----------



## jmandrews

MamaBear518 said:


> Glad to hear your okay DHime :) Water has become my best friend since this heat wave has hit NY. Only negative about it, is it kicks up my potty breaks to about 5 in 15 minutes lol. Glad we have central air, too. Hard to believe I only have 8 weeks left until LO is here :D And my birthing classes start tonite too! I'm super excited to finally start them and see what everything is about. I have decided to do a water birth or at least try for one, only because I want a natural birth, no medicine no nothing, and I'm most comfortable in the water. I think I was a fish or something in my past life bc I would live in the ocean if I could. That and everything I've ever seen/been told from other moms is that you seem to contract a little faster and easier if your body is relaxed which is something that water does naturally......so I'm praying that when the day comes, everything goes the way it should.

I start my birthing classes today too! I am so excited!


----------



## DHime

Funny thing. I just called for a class and got in for a class that starts today.

strange though. I am getting abdominal cramps again today. I am so not liking this. I have drank so much water (waaahhhh) today.


----------



## apple_20

So it seems quite a common thing then. It makes me feel like an old woman when it hurts to get up. I'm going to try swimming again this week. But I'll be back at work next week so unless I go at a weekend when it's packed i doubt I'll have the energy to swim.

Sorry to hear the cramps are back do you think it's bh?

I can't wait for classes but mine arent till I'm 35/36 weeks!


----------



## TTCinBC

I've actually decided not to do the classes this time around. I feel like I got everything I could from them the first time around. It was nice though, since when I took them it was my first pregnancy so I really didn't know what to expect. Mind you, my birth went so off track from what I thought it'd be like, lol 

I've been thinking more of prenatal Yoga this time. Need to get my butt into gear lol


----------



## jmandrews

I think Baby E has moved head down. I think it happened today when I was at work. I felt crazy movement all of a sudden that last a long time. It was different than usual movements I have felt. I also have bad groin pain. It hurts especially when i get up from sitting or laying down. It feels like I pulled a muscle. Anyone else felt this? I really hope she has moved head down. It gives me some hope that I will have a vaginal birth.


----------



## Torz

Hello ladies,

Just wanted to post my 29 week pictures taken monday

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/7f4bdb95.jpg

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/ece3804c.jpg

Bump was measuring 2 weeks behind when i last visited MW last week, hoping its grown some.

Off to MW drop in this afternoon, yesterday & today baby dosent seem to be moving much & i'm getting a little worried. Hope its just a growth spert.


----------



## jmandrews

aww cute bump!!! i wouldnt worry :) you look great!


----------



## KozmikKitten

You look great Torz! I asked hubby if I could put on a bikini to get some sun and he laughed at me! Then looked at me like I was crazy. :)


----------



## apple_20

Very cute bump loving it.

Sounds like baby could have turned as when head engages I hear you get pelvic pain. Unfortunately you can also get this when lo is breech. Where are your kicks now?


----------



## TTCinBC

Is anyone else here using a Doula? And have you had issues with your DH/OH getting used to the idea?

Mine's being a bit of a pain about it as he thinks having a Doula will take away from his role in everything. What he doesn't seem to understand is, I've decided I won't try a vbac without a Doula and if he keeps kicking up dirt about having one, then we'll just end up with a c-section and his role will have been completely taken away. He's agreed to meet with her next week, so all I can do is hope he comes around.


----------



## DHime

I am planning to use 2 midwives. A doula would be nice tho.
very nice bump pics btw!


----------



## puppycat

Here's my bump :)
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0017edit.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jmandrews

I think baby E has moved head down. Can anyone tell in these pictures if i am looking a little lower? The first picture is from last Friday at 31 weeks and the second picture (in the multi colored pants) is from last night at 31 weeks 4 days.
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4









31 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jmandrews

reposting the pics because one is sideways... oops
 



Attached Files:







31 weeks1.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 1









31 weeks.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, it does look like baby changed positions jmandrews.

I wish my little guys would drop down or better yet, flip. He's still breech and it's veerry uncomfortable because he sits super high. I can't really sit straight up and down it hurts. Been trying to sit on my birthing ball more to help encourage him to flip. So here's hoping!


I wasn't able to use a midwife due to my history, or at least it was just easier to stay with a doctor in my clinic. So hoping a Doula will help me through this birth with as little intervention as possible


----------



## apple_20

Jmandrews looks like baby's dropped!

Ttcinbc- I feel your pain my lo is breech but he seems like he likes being low (my poor bladder) gonna try the ball too. Hope they flip! Mw says don't worry until 36 weeks but you can't help but worry.


----------



## kat82

Hi ladies :) Some fab pictures of bumps on here :D 

Well I went to my midwife yesterday and she said my baby has turned head down which I am thrilled about and hope he stays like that!! As I stupidly went to a physic a few weeks ago who has petrified me with saying I am going to be in longer labour with this baby (my 2nd) and he will be breech and I will need assistance with the delivery ??? C Section!!!! O and to look out for pre- eclampsia = lovley!!!!

I have not had a easy pregnancy with sever hyperemisis and now very painful SPD so was kinda hoping for a straight forward birth!!

A quick question to everyone who is around the same time as me, has anyone experienced period like pain?? possible braxton hicks or things stretching some more :/

Just cannot wait for my beautiful lil bundle to be here, any time after 36 weeks would be nice :D X x X


----------



## TTCinBC

I don't know about the period like pain, but I have been getting braxton hicks for sure. Last night I actually got my first one laying down. Usually I get them while I'm up and doing stuff and then need to sit down to rest. So that was a bit odd. 

Are you concerned about the period like pains? If you are, give you doctor or MW a ring and see what they say. The things the psychic said would definitely freak me out too. But I'm a worrier as well.

Apple-definitely cant help but worry about them being breech. I know it's still early, but I'd feel a lot better if he'd just do what he's supposed to do :rofl: I'm just hoping he's flipped by my next scan at 33 weeks. Will ease a lot of my worries as I can't have a vbac if he stays breeched


----------



## apple_20

i know i keep telling him to stop being such a lazy baby. he isnt a very active baby anyway which is what makes me think he wont bother turning. i really hope you get your vbac, i don't remember if you said, why did you have a c-section before?


----------



## TTCinBC

Mine's not really lazy, not in comparison to how my DD was anyways! She was the laziest I've ever seen! I used to have to poke and prod my tummy to get her to move and make sure she was okay! lol 

I had the c-section because my BP was rising and I had some protein in my urine, so they tried to induce me for 3 loooonnng weeks and by the time they got me to 1 1/2 cms where they admitted me and broke my waters and put me on the oxytocin drip, her heart rate would dip with every mild contraction and my OB wanted to get her out. The cord was around her neck on the last ultrasound. She was actually 4 days late by the time she was out ironically. The pediatrician said she was 2 weeks early due to the vernix cover still on her. So whooo knows. That could be why none of the inductions worked, she just wasnt ready. But I'm now considered a failure to progress. Makes yah feel great when they say that! lol


----------



## apple_20

that would annoy me too. sorry you had to go through that. has it made you afraid of c-section or is it just you would like to have a natural birth?


----------



## MamaBear518

So birthing class was very interesting to say the least. We got to watch "the video" with the birth and everything and let me tell you........wow. I've watched A Baby Story and all that stuff where they show you almost everything, but once they actually showed the birth and crowning....wow. Next week we get the tour of the birth wing and everything so it should be fun.


----------



## CarliCareBear

MamaBear518 said:


> So birthing class was very interesting to say the least. We got to watch "the video" with the birth and everything and let me tell you........wow. I've watched A Baby Story and all that stuff where they show you almost everything, but once they actually showed the birth and crowning....wow. Next week we get the tour of the birth wing and everything so it should be fun.

yeah, the actual crowning part is by far the worst and most cringe worthy. my hubby's friend gave him one word of advice when he found out we were expecting, "don't look". after seeing a full video of it all i am still not over it... not sure if i even will be before bubs comes! :haha:


----------



## TTCinBC

apple_20 said:


> that would annoy me too. sorry you had to go through that. has it made you afraid of c-section or is it just you would like to have a natural birth?

I don't necessarily have a fear of another c-section. I just really don't want one. I want to experience natural child birth because I feel like I've missed out on something. But unfortunately I won't get to ever now. I'm having a repeat c-section. We saw our doctor this morning and when I had my u/s last week they got some more info on my scar and it's thinner then normal. Which would explain why it's tender and why I get some pains here and there. If it wasn't for that, I'd be full ahead for the vbac. I'm definitely sad, but there's just not much I can do about it. It's what's best I guess. That's how my DH is feeling. 

Sigh...but it doesn't matter how he gets here as long as he gets here. That's what I've been telling myself since out appointment this morning


----------



## DHime

Is it just me or does every doc say the opposite of the other? I mean, can't they just agree and stop confusing us? 

I know it is safe to say that if you have a baby that does everything when they should, then they are are an exception. By far, I have learned that even in utero, our chidren confound and suprise us always. This is something that never ebds of course. Each one is so distictly different so you just never know.

I wouldn't put allot of credence in what some physic says. (even though it is very tempting to see what could be)There is power to sugguestion so don't let it worry you. Keep thinking positive and good things will happen. Besides, A physic told my mom she would die in a crash at 32. She is 56 now and has no crashes of any kind. Save your money for diapers. lol


----------



## Torz

I've got to say that this pregnancy is SOOO totally different to my last, even down to the movements & the feel of the movements. 

I went to the MW drop in clinic at my sure start centre on wednesday as i hadnt felt baby move much for two days. I had felt some but i went 12 hours without feeling any one day. Just as i was ready to phone ANAU the little monkey moved. I just felt like i should get checked out so went up. Baby sounded fine in there but she sent me to ANAU to get monitored for a little while for a bit of reasurance. 

Ended up having a scan as my fundal height has measured behind. Unfortulately i had no money so couldnt get a picture :( but baby looks great & was moving lodes in there, i just cant feel it much. baby is very much curled up in there & is measuring great for the dates. I'm feeling much more reassured about things. Spent another hour been monitored before going home & everything been fine.

Thinking that baby must have just been having a growth day or two as today its not stopped moving & it feels like all elbows & knees. The movements still dont feel like they did with my son tho, he really did kick the hell out of me & made my belly ripple & move lodes & i dont see much of that from this baby.

I'm still on team :yellow: but still feeling pritty :pink: right now. I'll be very suprised if its :blue:


----------



## jmandrews

For all the July Mommies to be :) we can all officially say we are due next month!!! yay! so excited!


----------



## apple_20

Oh I'm so nearly a July mummy (edd 1st august). 

Been doing more shopping today and purchased angel care monitor, swaddle pods and black put blinds. And there is still more to get!

Are people here planning to swaddle or use sleeping bags or sheets?


----------



## apple_20

TTCinBC said:


> apple_20 said:
> 
> 
> that would annoy me too. sorry you had to go through that. has it made you afraid of c-section or is it just you would like to have a natural birth?
> 
> I don't necessarily have a fear of another c-section. I just really don't want one. I want to experience natural child birth because I feel like I've missed out on something. But unfortunately I won't get to ever now. I'm having a repeat c-section. We saw our doctor this morning and when I had my u/s last week they got some more info on my scar and it's thinner then normal. Which would explain why it's tender and why I get some pains here and there. If it wasn't for that, I'd be full ahead for the vbac. I'm definitely sad, but there's just not much I can do about it. It's what's best I guess. That's how my DH is feeling.
> 
> Sigh...but it doesn't matter how he gets here as long as he gets here. That's what I've been telling myself since out appointment this morningClick to expand...

I'm sorry to hear this :( all we can do is the best for baby I suppose. Though I expect that doesn't help when your feeling disappointed. Hugs x


----------



## DHime

TTCnBC - Sorry to hear about the csection. I wish you could have had a vbac. As long as you are both safe and healthy right?

Apple - Swaddler here!

AFM - Going shopping for crib and furniture with MIL tomorrow. FX she is ready to spend money


----------



## KozmikKitten

I plan to swaddle and hope my boy likes it! :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Thanks ladies, I'm feeling better about our decision to have the c-section. Maybe because it was OUR choice and it wasn't something that was taken away from us. 

I might actually be a July mommy now. I guess it just depends when my OB schedules my c-section. I'll be 38 weeks on July 27th, sooo who knows for now! 

It's weird because I had just assumed I would have an August baby, but that could all change now! lol


----------



## jmandrews

haha aw you most def. could have a July baby :) Maybe you will have your baby on my EDD :) 
I think she is going to come on July 17th. I keep having dreams that I go into labor... lol not quite ready for that yet.


----------



## Bug222

Apple- swaddling for us!


----------



## apple_20

Dhime- finally furniture shopping! How it goes well.

I hear swaddling cab really help them sleep for longer, fingers crossed it does. I'm planning on getting a sleeping bag too just incase.


----------



## TTCinBC

I swaddled my DD. I just used her receiving blankets and regular blankets. They seemed to work well. I've been given a few actual swaddling blankets this time, so will give those a go and see how he likes them! 

I have to admit, I'm also kind of hoping that this baby likes soothers like my DD did. I wasn't sure about soothers before I had my DD, but then it was a life saver and I hope this one likes them too. My niece never liked them and I remember my SIL wishing she did lol


----------



## Torz

I'm not sure about swaddling. I dont ever remember doing it with my DS tho i know the MW did in the hospital when he had mucus on the chest. I think i didnt bother with DS because i didnt know how. 

To any of you ladies that already have a LO, are you buying a new pram or re-using one's from previous LO's???

I'm unsure what to do right now, i dont like my obaby zezu, its big, bulky, heavy & a pain to get in the boot of my car. But its the only place my DS will nap & he's still needing a nap right now. Also, its a pramette so i can change it from pram to pushchair with the click of a button so if DS wants to get in i can change it for him & put baby in the sling. I really want the babystyle oyster tho & it would be nice to get this baby at least 1 new item.


----------



## puppycat

I'm convinced this one will arrive in July :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Torz said:


> I'm not sure about swaddling. I dont ever remember doing it with my DS tho i know the MW did in the hospital when he had mucus on the chest. I think i didnt bother with DS because i didnt know how.
> 
> To any of you ladies that already have a LO, are you buying a new pram or re-using one's from previous LO's???
> 
> I'm unsure what to do right now, i dont like my obaby zezu, its big, bulky, heavy & a pain to get in the boot of my car. But its the only place my DS will nap & he's still needing a nap right now. Also, its a pramette so i can change it from pram to pushchair with the click of a button so if DS wants to get in i can change it for him & put baby in the sling. I really want the babystyle oyster tho & it would be nice to get this baby at least 1 new item.


My DD will be 4 1/2 when LO arrives and we've been struggling with this one. She doesn't really use it much anymore. We will bring it when we do certain things like fairs and stuff, just in case she gets tired of walking. I want a new one though because the one I have is a pain in the butt when it comes to anything that isn't smooth pavement. I'm wanting the Graco Jogging stroller. So what we've decided to do is, I'm going to use the one we have for this summer as I don't think we will be using it a lot now that I'm having a c-section and will take longer to recover and then fall creeps up fast. We're going to buy the new one in the late winter early spring and keep the other one for those "just in case" times.


----------



## puppycat

We've got the Babystyle Oyster from last time around so i'm thinking we'll just buy a toddler step for the back and use it again. The majority of it is pink though so i might need to perform a little stitching job on it if we have a boy :haha:


----------



## buttons1

We are reusing our pram from last time then will prob get a new lightweight buggy when she is older. 

How is everyone doing? I have a growth scan a week on Tuesday as I am measuring small apparently, I think she is ok though as she is very active.


----------



## wantingagirl

For some reason I havent been invited to birthing class to be honest I dont think I would go, Cant rely on someone watching the little one every week and wouldnt get home on time from my eldest getting back from school. 

Sorry for the contractions glad everythings ok the cramps could be BH or growing pains? 

Heres my 34 week bump.

Im in nesting mode too need to get everything done and we only moved from england to scotland 6 weeks ago and willl go mad if its not all done soon lol 

I cant tell if my little girl has dropped or not, seemed more noticeable with my 1st I have a MW appt a week weds so Im sure they will tell me. My tummy feels so tight all night tho feels like Im going to explode lol Im also feeling quite strong movements feet bum etc which is fab but sore at times xx
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apple_20

buttons1 said:


> We are reusing our pram from last time then will prob get a new lightweight buggy when she is older.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I have a growth scan a week on Tuesday as I am measuring small apparently, I think she is ok though as she is very active.

Good luck with the scan, I assume that's the measurement the mw takes that's behind? I wouldn't worry tooyxh as they aren't that accurate. At least you get to see baby again!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, fundal height is definitely not accurate. Im only 30 weeks and my tummy is at 36 weeks and baby is only 6 days ahead lol 

Ive been nesting for a little while, but ive also been off work for 6 weeks now so lots of time on my hands. Spent time yesterday cleaning and sorting ALOT yesterday. Got sooo much done and very happy about it. Now just need to get babys stuff ready and we're all set, ut trying to pace myself to give me something to do from now until he's here lol


----------



## buttons1

Yeah fundal height is measuring small. It is an inaccurate measurement and doesn't help that iv not seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy. Gonna ask at scan to double check sex as I keep getting worried that she is going to come out a he.


----------



## TTCinBC

buttons1 said:


> Yeah fundal height is measuring small. It is an inaccurate measurement and doesn't help that iv not seen the same midwife twice this pregnancy. Gonna ask at scan to double check sex as I keep getting worried that she is going to come out a he.

lol I did the same thing. I wanted to make sure and double check. He gave us a veeery clear view this time around. I have to have growth scans every month til he's here, so 2 more booked. I don't mind, get to see him more then normal!


----------



## jmandrews

Made a trip to the E.R. this morning. I became super light headed, hot, shakey, and nauseas to the point where I thought I was going to pass out and had to sit on the floor. DH took me to the E.R. The nurse said I looked very pale and when they asked me simple questions I couldnt think to answer them. After 3 hours there getting blood/urine tests and being pumped full of fluid I am feeling much much better. Found out I have a UTI... so I am starting antibiotics. Dr. Wants me to take it easy for a couple of days and get some rest. Everlee was feeling just fine, she was kicking and squirming around the whole time. Love my baby girl. I'm glad she is ok.


----------



## apple_20

jmandrews said:


> Made a trip to the E.R. this morning. I became super light headed, hot, shakey, and nauseas to the point where I thought I was going to pass out and had to sit on the floor. DH took me to the E.R. The nurse said I looked very pale and when they asked me simple questions I couldnt think to answer them. After 3 hours there getting blood/urine tests and being pumped full of fluid I am feeling much much better. Found out I have a UTI... so I am starting antibiotics. Dr. Wants me to take it easy for a couple of days and get some rest. Everlee was feeling just fine, she was kicking and squirming around the whole time. Love my baby girl. I'm glad she is ok.

oh no that sounds horrible. i never knew a uti could make you feel that bad. i hoe you feel better soon. take it easy x


----------



## DHime

jmandrews - wow. I am glad you are okay though. The LO too.
Isn't it weird how our bodies no longer handle things the same way


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks ladies... yeah it is crazy. Not sure if the UTI caused it, but I am glad they caught my UTI. :) i am so ready to be full term its not even funny


----------



## MamaBear518

That's so scary!! I'm glad you and your LO are okay and that the infection didn't reach her!! I've had UTI's before getting pregnant and have just randomly passed out, had my mom rush me to the ER and come to find out it was a UTI gone to my kidneys. I guess they aren't something to mess with especially if you don't treat them fairly quick. 

On an awesome note, we found an apartment today. Its absolutely gorgeous, Lilie's room is going to be massive, and we get to move in ASAP! I feel like this HUGE weight has been lifted off my shoulders, and I'm just so excited to finally be getting out of this house and the situations that come with it. I can't wait to finally start the nursery and start painting and finally be able to call this place our home :D


----------



## DHime

mamabear - congrats. be sure to post pics

afm - i a, cleared of previa but have a new issue. too much amniotic fluid. Part of the reason i dont feel allot of kicks.


----------



## TTCinBC

How will that affect things for delivery?


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks everyone :) I am feeling much better...

Last week I was asked if I wanted to have another 3D ultrasound done by the study I have been volunteering in and of course I said yes. So yesterday I was able to see my baby girl one last time before her big arrival :) She is head down! woo hoo! weighs about 4 lbs 11oz and is measuring 2 days ahead of schedule. She is so beautiful and perfect. I can't wait to meet her and kiss her pretty lips for the first time.
 



Attached Files:







babyE1.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 1









babyE2.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1









babyE3.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 1









babyE4.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## apple_20

Beautiful pictures x


----------



## DHime

absolutely georgeous pics.

I am not sure how delivery will be affected. It's really weird since I passed my glucose with flying colors and my bp is low. Those are the factors that normally cause this. :shrug:
It does cause them yet another reason to keep me comming back to the specialist. lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oy, I just spent 6-7 hours in the emerg at the hospital. I've been having heart palpilations A LOT today. At some points it would be so bad I could hardly feel like I was catching my breath and my chest was heavy. Anyways, spent a long time there, they did every freaking test I think they could have done, blood gas(O2 levels) urine, x-ray of my chest, ultrasound of my legs(blood clots) blood tests and non-stress test for baby and of course regular blood work all to find out...I'm anemic! lol I understand they had to rule everything out, but geezzz. lol 

So need to up my iron intake. What a looong day. I'm totally exhausted and off to bed shortly and will hopefully sleep all night. Mind you, I'm still getting the palpitations and shortness of breath, but nothing like what it was like earlier, so for that I'm thankful.

Worst part of it all was when they were trying to put my IV in. I don't have very good veins for IVs and it the nurse finally got it on the 3rd try. So the back of my hands are sore and a bit bruised and she end up putting the IV in my forearm.


----------



## puppycat

Blood gases? GAH! *runs*

I thought it'd be something simple but isn't it amazing how one little thing can make you feel so bad?

Glad you're all sorted x


----------



## jmandrews

aw glad you are ok and it wasn't anything more serious. I am anemic too :( Its amazing how much better you feel after taking iron supplements.


----------



## TTCinBC

You've had blood gases done Puppy? That feaking needle hurts!!! And right into an artery just makes it all the worse! 

Thanks jmandrews, i guess being anemic would explain why Ive been SO tired lately. I just figured it was pregnancy in general, but didnt realize i shouldnt be as tired as i am. My doctor will talk to me on tgursday and let me know what i need to be taking.


----------



## puppycat

TTCinBC said:


> You've had blood gases done Puppy? That feaking needle hurts!!! And right into an artery just makes it all the worse!
> 
> Thanks jmandrews, i guess being anemic would explain why Ive been SO tired lately. I just figured it was pregnancy in general, but didnt realize i shouldnt be as tired as i am. My doctor will talk to me on tgursday and let me know what i need to be taking.

Yup, I was 7 weeks pregnant and went in Christmas Eve with much the same symptoms as you but BAD chest pain. The Doctor tried once and failed, asked to try again but I was literally climbing the walls. It hurt so freaking bad - give me labour any day!!

They never got to the bottom of my chest pain etc and I was back in 3 weeks after that too :shrug:


----------



## DHime

I went to my regular ob for my regular apt on Thurs. Fould I am anemic also. I didn't even realize I was tired. gotta go buy iron supliments. yay more pills
looking forward to feeling improvements. 

I heard it is normal in the third tri to become anemic


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh that's horrible Puppy! Glad nothing ever happens from it and it's seemed to just go away?

I have to say that them putting in an IV is far worse for me. Mostly because an IV usually consists of them failing a few times before they finally get it so I end up sore and bruised from the attempts lol


----------



## puppycat

Ugh! IV's are horrid too I agree. I had plenty with the Hyperemesis and subsequent rehydration, plus I've had more blood tests than I care to remember in the last 7 months!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, I heard it's normal too. But it set off my sever heart palpitations and troubles breathing because of them. So am already eating more foods with iron in them.


----------



## apple_20

On the iron tablets too. Haven't noticed difference really! Apart from not getting dizzy really.


----------



## TTCinBC

See and here I was just ignoring most of these symptoms because I just figured it was normal pregnancy stuff lol

Oh well, things are okay now and I'm doing good today, so very thankful for that.

On a side note, our hospital built a new wing onto itself and it opened about a year or so ago I think, and they put the maternity in it. Anyways, I have to say...I don't like it. The other one I realize was older and out of date and small, but I actually liked how small it was. There was some consistancy to it. Nurses station at the entrance, labor rooms down the one side and recovery and nursery down the other. Now with the new one, you labor, deliver and recover and port partum all in the same room, I don't think I even saw where the nurses station is, and definitely have NO clue where the common/family room is. I guess it really doesn't matter, but for some odd reason, it bothers me! lol


----------



## bounceyboo

hi, havent been on here in ages hope you all are doing well n babies too! im due a little boy the 24th my due date has changed by a day so a day closer to baby lol!loving being pregnant and all of his movements!cant wait to meet our baby! :)


----------



## DHime

puppy - any chance it was esophogial spasms?


----------



## puppycat

I think it may have been due to a lack of potassium, it was never confirmed but when i looked into it i had low levels, they gave me a supplment too


----------



## TTCinBC

Anyone else having a hard time sleeping due to the heat? 
We've yet to turn our central air on because we've been getting so much rain lately, but today was beautiful..and humid. So its been humid all night too. Had to go track down the fan and its bugging DH so im now on the couch with it because i wouldnt give it up lol


----------



## wantingagirl

When we had the proper good heat here through the day for a fortight I really struggled to sleep at night and hubby keeps on complaining that hes freezing but my answer 'Im Pregnant' :haha: Hes lucky I didnt buy a massive fan this time as had to get rid of the last one. Its not hot now but Im still having trouble sleeping tossing and turning all night as pain in my pelvis is quite uncomfortable now.

How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## KozmikKitten

I'm having trouble sleeping in general due to being uncomfortable. I've got pain in my bump/hips/knees even with pillows everywhere!


----------



## TTCinBC

Yea, ive got the pain too. Ive been taking tylenol before bed when its really bad. seems to help me sleep a bit better. 

Was sooo nice to sleep with the fan! Lol


----------



## puppycat

Yup, sleep is a luxury these days


----------



## Bug222

sleep? what is that? lol


----------



## TTCinBC

lol Bug...I guess we're just being prepared for LO's arrival.


----------



## jmandrews

I have been having horrible hot flashes and on top of that it has been so incredibly hot here. Its been toping out at about 90 degrees F. Very unusually hot for where I live during this time of year. I really hope July isn't worse. I need a swimming pool haha Luckily we have our air conditioning on so I have been pretty comfortable at night but uncomfortable due to back pain and leg cramps. :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

jmandrews, I have told DH that I might have to invest in a plastic kiddy pool :haha::haha:


----------



## staceypole20

Hi im due August 3rd 2012 :)


----------



## buttons1

I had my growth scan today all was perfect and as it should be. Got them to double check she is a little girl which she is so I'm excited to start decorating her room now


----------



## jmandrews

haha a plastic swimming pool would be so nice!

aawww thats great new buttons... have fun decorating!


----------



## DHime

Welcome Stacey!

Yeah the heat is rough. It's about 93 here in south FL. I am also looking longingly at the beach and want to go swimming so bad.
And yes.... sleep? Please........ more like night time naps. lol


----------



## TTCinBC

I want a kiddie pool too!!! We have a pool we could set up, the bigger ones. But problem is our yard doesnt have a flat spot big enough for it so DH needs to build a platform for it and i just dont know of he'll have time to do that. So now i want a kiddie pool to just lay in! Problem is, i think my 4 yr old DD would expect me to share lol


----------



## staceypole20

thank you


----------



## DHime

MMM Kiddie pool. I was in toys r us yesterday and they were only $10. so tempting except I have nowhere to put it. No backyard in an appartment. lol I would have to share and I don't wanna.

LO was so quiet yesterday that I got worried. Then I went to the CB Class and started the relaxation techniques.... He decided to have a workout making me laugh when I was supposed to be relaxing. The teacher said I have to learn to ignore it when doing the excercises. I laughed at that too. lol


----------



## TTCinBC

:rofl: ignore it. Too funny. Little hard to ignore when somethings beating on the inside of you lol

I find it hard to ignore my little guy when he really gets going these days. Whatever position he's laying in gives him full contact with my kidney's and he's been kicking the one like it's a soccer ball! Will actually make me yell out ow! lol


----------



## DHime

Mine seems to be concentrating on my right side lowest rib. 

I think baby is giving payback for the easy first 2 tri's. The 3rd is a killer. Last night I was busy getting a dress ready for a wedding this weekend. (dyed it blue since it was white and I don't want to offend anyone) Anyway, got to bed at midnight. Up at 1:15, 2:30 (with chest fire), 3:20, 4:25, 5:30, 6:45... Fell asleep easily though. I think I am getting hemroids too. Not liking the last trimester dude. Good thing is DH gets to really feel kicks and stuff now.


----------



## bounceyboo

oh they arent fun at all i have them for a few wks now i think im gonna have to get the doctor to remove them r something,the glamour of pregnancy huh?:haha: my little guy love the kick my right lower ribs too n ive im lying in a position he does like he'll keep kicking me til i move lol!
oh had his hand on my bump last night in bed n baby was doing his kicks n rolls oh thinks baby didnt like him havin his hand there told him not to be so silly lol men!


----------



## apple_20

It may sound odd but I wish baby would kick my ribs! Seems he's still breech, eek turn baby turn!


----------



## puppycat

I won't know where baby is until 34 weeks - don't have another appt til then. I think the 6 weeks between 28 and 34 week appts is a bit much tbh!


----------



## TTCinBC

I dont think mine will turn. Be nice if he would. Relieve some of the pressure of his head in my ribs, but im having the c-section, so guess it doesnt matter in that regards if he turns lol

He will kick me when he doesnt like how im laying either lol

And 6 weeks is outragous puppy! I see mine every 2 weeks now since 28 weeks and at 36 weeks i go every week.


----------



## puppycat

I know right! It's such a long time to me. She has said if I want to go in between I can but then I just feel bad when I know I shouldn't until 34 weeks.


----------



## TTCinBC

Is that long of a wait normal though? Or was there a reason your appointments have such a huge gap?


----------



## puppycat

It's normal for your second time round, they tend to see the first timers more and just leave you wait if you've done it before :(


----------



## TTCinBC

Well that's kind of silly! Just because it's your second doesn't mean something can't or won't go wrong. I guess though you can request the visit in the middle. Do you have to wait a long while after your 34 week visit too?


----------



## puppycat

I'm not sure, I think from there its every 2 weeks


----------



## TTCinBC

So Ive been given 2 possible dates for my c-section. Makes me really happy to have a better idea of when it is. They have given the hospital either Aug 3rd ot Aug 6th. Just need to wait and hear back from the hospital as to which one. Thing is...the 6th is a stat holiday here in BC, so I cant see them booking it for that day. So unless the 3rd is packed full, it should be the 3rd!


----------



## puppycat

Eek! That's even less time to wait!


----------



## DHime

Wow.
Part of me wishes I knew when it was gonna happen for me. My HR dept keeps nagging me about when I am leaving. Ummmm when I go into labor! Then they ask, when will that be? (this is a woman who has had 2 kids btw if you can beleive it) It's as though they just want me to schedule it. Um, not going there people unless it was a life or death issue.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, 7 weeks left for me! 

That would irritate me if my employer kept asking me that! All they wanted to know from me, since im on sick leave is, when my mat leave is going to start.


----------



## jmandrews

apple_20 said:


> It may sound odd but I wish baby would kick my ribs! Seems he's still breech, eek turn baby turn!

Everlee has never kicked me in the ribs and she is head down. I think she is too low to kick me that high. haha so i am happy I never had to feel that pain in my ribs. :happydance:


----------



## DHime

JMA - Lucky you. I am envious. My little guy has has a foot there for 2 days. I wonder if he is stuck.... Either way he is long. I hope that is where his weight is. His dad is 6ft 4 so who knows. lol
The prospect of labor is becoming more and more real.


----------



## struth

Isn't it just! I've been really chilled out about labour but I have to admit that in the last week or so that the anxiety has been kicking in a little. Oh well, it has to happen and we will all get through it! Nothing we can do about it now! He he!!


----------



## puppycat

Tell me about it. Major anxiety about labour now! Lol x


----------



## apple_20

It's getting like that for me too. Seven weeks and I'll either have a baby, be having a baby or willing him to hurry out!


----------



## NellieRae

I'm glad its not just me starting to worry about the labor & childbirth around the corner!

Dhime, with a DH that tall, its very likely your little guy could be, too. I have a friend who has a 6 month old baby girl like that. Mom is short, but DH is super tall, and their baby is a long lean one, with her little legs dangling out of most of her clothes. 

Puppy, I agree that it doesn't make sense for so long to pass between appts....being pregnant once before doesn't provide immunity from complications for life. Crazy! Don't feel bad if you want to ask for an appt in the middle there - if only to pee in a cup, check your bp & your little one's heartbeat. :flower:


----------



## TTCinBC

I don't know if I'm having a lot of anxiety about the birth. I was having more when I thought I was going to be trying a vbac just because it's so risky, but now that I'm having the section, I just feel like...Ok, this is what's happening and that's that. I'm of course still worried about any complications because hey! It IS major surgery which ever way you look at it. I think I'm most anxious about the recovery to be honest. I'm starting to remember the pain those first few weeks! I'm just going to will myself to heal quicker this time, lol


----------



## DHime

I guess it is true... no way out of the pain for any of us. I am hoping top just ignore it till it hits. I am a total panicker so I am sure it will be interesting.

Anyone else having issues with the bump?
Mine is hard as a rock most of the time and it's weirding me out. 
Plus it is so sore...


----------



## TTCinBC

Mines been sore on and off the last week or two. I just figured it's because my skin is stretched to it's max(or atleast that's how it feels) and my uterus is stretching it even more then it is now. So I will get hard sore spots sometimes. Honestly feels like I should have a bruise there, lol 

Sometimes I wonder if it's baby with a knee or elbow pushing out, but I can't quite tell.


----------



## Bug222

my bump is super sore.. there is one spot over my ribs when baby constantly presses against.. I keep expecting to wake up in the morning to find a huge bruise there!!!


----------



## jmandrews

My belly is also sore. Its from all the stretching... My feet and ankles officially started swelling today... They are huge!
I also had my Maternity pictures taken today. It was so much fun!


----------



## TTCinBC

I've been pretty lucky with the swelling this time around. And I'm super grateful for that because last time it was bad! lol


----------



## DHime

where would u go for pg pics?
Oh I gotta do that!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh i cant wait for ours! We're having a photographer in town here do ours mat pictures. She does beautiful work and im so excited. We're doing ours on july 7th. I'll be 35 weeks then. Hoping they turn out good. We have our DD being part of them too


----------



## jmandrews

DHime said:


> where would u go for pg pics?
> Oh I gotta do that!

You should look online for photographer around your area. I actually work for photographers so I was able to have mine done for free! :happydance: i recommend having them done!


----------



## DHime

neat.

I have no idea how I am gonna keep working 10 hour days for the next 2 month. Not sure I can. Just so tired and achey...


----------



## apple_20

I know the feeling, only 3 and a half weeks left for me but it's getting hard. Had my mws yesterday and baby is still stubbornly breech.


----------



## buttons1

Can't believe we are going to start getting Sumer sunbeam babies in a matter of weeks


----------



## TTCinBC

Ohh i think Bug is having hers a bit sooner then a couple weeks! So its all starting soon!


----------



## Bug222

hee hee.. yup... 8 days!!!! Ahhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Torz

Feeling a little like i wasnt listend to yesterday. I went to MW drop in clinic at my surestart centre as for the past few days the soles of my feet & palms of my hands have been itching like crazy. 

My MW was off sick & another MW from a nearby area was covering. I told her that my hands & feet were itching like mad & she said, your feet are swelled?? Which they arnt at all. She has then started doing all the normal checks, BP, FH etc. Then she started asking about movements which i dont get a great deal of & saying i'm measuring small. She decided to send me to ANAU to get monitored for movements & when i tried to mention the itchy hands & feet again she kinda just ignored me. I thought that i would mention it to the MW's in ANAU instead & they might but once i got there & mentioned it to them they said they couldnt do anything about that & that they could only monitor me. 

I feel like the problems i went to see MW for were just completely disregarded & now i dont know what to do. I really want to see my MW, we have a good relationship & i know she will listen but i dont know how long she is going to be off sick for. What would you ladies do???


----------



## puppycat

Make a GP appt maybe? They can organise a blood test x


----------



## kat82

Torz, does your maternity hospital not have a advice line you could call or a drop in service. Im really lucky as the hosptial im goin to has a maternity emergency room that you can just call into whenever.

I know what you mean tho about not being listened to. I had a hospital app on Tuesday and told the Dr that I am having lots of pains lower down that keep getting stronger and are coming and going, I am also feeling lots of pressure and getting shooting pains up my nunu (tmi), also that it hurts when baby moves lower down there, and she just totally disregarded anything I said! This is my 2nd baby and the only time I felt like this with my DS was when I was full term & still it wasnt this uncomfortable/painful!! When examing me she listened to babys HR for all of 5 secs if that, which I dnt think it was the babys HR she listened to, then marked down in my paper work his pulse rate which is obviuosly not accurate!!!! she didnt even feel for what position the baby was in so she could of been placing the sonic aid on his bum for all she knew!!!! Iv also been having bad headaches and have a blood spot on my eyeball which has appeared since havin these headaches, she didnt even do my BP or test my urine!! Total waste of time going!! Iv managed to get hold of my community midwife and have a app with her tomorrow, so hopefully after that I will feel a bit better, at least she examines me properly!!! 

I hope you get your problems sorted out soon, I would do what puppycat says and see your GP if you get no look with the midwife or your maternity hospital. x


----------



## lolalei3

Torz that sucks, do they know when she will be back at work?

Kat you should definitely mention the spot on your eye at the app

Bug yay not long now!

So been following the post just not posting, it's crazy how close we all are now! We really need to keep this thread going after we have our babies to give/ get advice would be really handy.

As for me bub has gone head down and is playing hackey sack with my ribs! Felt her hiccup for the first time last night, OH felt her too and said 'I wonder if blokes would be able to handle this stuff happening to them!' hehehe i said i doubt it!:haha: 
AND we have a first and middle name finally 'Jenna Joy':happydance:


----------



## jmandrews

Torz said:


> Feeling a little like i wasnt listend to yesterday. I went to MW drop in clinic at my surestart centre as for the past few days the soles of my feet & palms of my hands have been itching like crazy.
> 
> My MW was off sick & another MW from a nearby area was covering. I told her that my hands & feet were itching like mad & she said, your feet are swelled?? Which they arnt at all. She has then started doing all the normal checks, BP, FH etc. Then she started asking about movements which i dont get a great deal of & saying i'm measuring small. She decided to send me to ANAU to get monitored for movements & when i tried to mention the itchy hands & feet again she kinda just ignored me. I thought that i would mention it to the MW's in ANAU instead & they might but once i got there & mentioned it to them they said they couldnt do anything about that & that they could only monitor me.
> 
> I feel like the problems i went to see MW for were just completely disregarded & now i dont know what to do. I really want to see my MW, we have a good relationship & i know she will listen but i dont know how long she is going to be off sick for. What would you ladies do???


I can't believe they didn't listen to you. That can be very serious. That is a sign of a Liver disorder and I can't think of the name of it right now. My cousin had it and had to deliver at 36 weeks for the safety of the baby. Her symptoms started at 31/32 weeks. So thats what it sounds like to me. I would keep asking and tell them that you are very concerned.You need to have bloods done to see. Keep me updated on what you find out.


----------



## BrittasticTX

My little bundle has hiccups ALL... THE... TIME!! I wonder if he is as annoyed by them as I am?? :)

I had my growth scan yesterday. He is looking good, a little small which is surprising, my family has a history of 10 pound babies! (no complaints, I would much rather push out 7!) I can't believe how close we're getting, I'm mildly freaking out...


----------



## TTCinBC

lolalei3 said:


> Torz that sucks, do they know when she will be back at work?
> 
> Kat you should definitely mention the spot on your eye at the app
> 
> Bug yay not long now!
> 
> So been following the post just not posting, it's crazy how close we all are now! We really need to keep this thread going after we have our babies to give/ get advice would be really handy.
> 
> As for me bub has gone head down and is playing hackey sack with my ribs! Felt her hiccup for the first time last night, OH felt her too and said 'I wonder if blokes would be able to handle this stuff happening to them!' hehehe i said i doubt it!:haha:
> AND we have a first and middle name finally 'Jenna Joy':happydance:

My DH and I were actually talking the other day about how if men had to carry and give birth all families would be one kid families and our population would be a lot less! Lol
Made me chuckle as he fully agreed! He said he'd try it once but based on what ive been going through, once would be enough for him! Lol


----------



## puppycat

Mine has hiccups all the time lately too! I was starting to worry! lol


----------



## TTCinBC

My DD got them all the time. I felt them almost every day from 8 months on with her. I started feeling hiccupa with this guy just last week and he's only had them once maybe twice. It was something i wqs waiting for becauee it was something i just loved from being lregnant last time!


----------



## lolalei3

My LO had them again last night for hours! Really hope this doesn't mean she will have reflux or something!:shrug:


----------



## TTCinBC

No, i dont think that its a sign of reflux. My dd had them like crazy and she had no reflux when she was born. actually, she rarely ever spit up to be honest! Lol


----------



## puppycat

Have hiccups here right now! Get them a lot!


----------



## TTCinBC

Had another growth scan today. Baby has turned head down...which is great, but I'm still not feeling much relief from it, I'm actually getting cramps from his head down there, lol
He's measuring at 6lbs already! I can't believe how big he's measuring! I guess I'm kinda glad he'll be a c-section because I imagine he'll be about 10lbs at this rate when he's born!


----------



## jmandrews

aw sounds like you have a very healthy baby growing in there :) 

I feel as if i have been pregnant forever! I am ready to meet my baby girl!


----------



## HenleysMummy

dont know if your still doing this but im due on august the 17th with a little boy :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## puppycat

HenleysMummy said:


> dont know if your still doing this but im due on august the 17th with a little boy :blue: :cloud9:

All updated :)

Has been a bit quiet in here lately. I think relaity is setting in that we have days left until the Sunbeams start their official arrivals!


----------



## puppycat

puppycat said:


> I won't know where baby is until 34 weeks - don't have another appt til then. I think the 6 weeks between 28 and 34 week appts is a bit much tbh!

So I have my 34 wk MW appt on Tuesday and my consultant appt on Wednesday, lol. Like buses huh!


----------



## HenleysMummy

puppycat said:


> All updated :)
> 
> Has been a bit quiet in here lately. I think relaity is setting in that we have days left until the Sunbeams start their official arrivals!

thankyou! yes, i have 7 weeks tomorrow! soo excited :) x


----------



## puppycat

I can't wait to find out what flavour I'm cooking!


----------



## buttons1

Bug was due her section today hope it's gone well. We should have our first sunbeam baby now


----------



## jmandrews

Yeah i keep checking to see if Bug has been on :) I can't wait!

I have 4 weeks or less left!!! I can not wait! I have everything ready to go. Now the wait is on :happydance:


----------



## KozmikKitten

It has been slow around here....cant wait til the babies start coming! Hopefully Bug is doing well!


----------



## TTCinBC

She had her baby this morning, but no news yet as to what baby is. Still waiting to hear from her.


----------



## apple_20

I'm so excited for her! I'm ready for mine now. Going in for an amnio today they will scan him so we'll see if in all his wiggling he's turned around! X


----------



## TTCinBC

Im happy to say that Bug has had her LO safe and sound. Absolutly beautiful! But I will let her share her news about what baby is and all that jazz. It could be a few days though as she's in hospital for a few more days yet and her phone doesnt like BnB half the time.

But just so excited and happy that her and her LO are safe and sound!


----------



## TTCinBC

Why are you having the amnio Apple? Sorry if thats something you've written and I missed. 


Had my doctors appointment today and the little guy is measuring 2 weeks ahead. His femur and head are in the normal range of 50th-90th percentile but his tummy is measuring in the 90th percentile...would explain the 6lbs weight measurement at only 33w1day(day of scan). I start going for non stress tests this coming week and still waiting to hear on the c-section date. Just glad he seems to be healthy..while very chubby!


----------



## Torz

puppycat said:


> I can't wait to find out what flavour I'm cooking!

I'm so excited to find out what sex baby is too, i'm not ready for the pregnancy to end but the suspense is killing me. I never felt this way when i was pregnant with Alfie even tho i soo wanted a boy so badly. I think this time its because i have had a strong feeling of bubs been :pink: & i really want to know now & i want my parents to know whether their 9th grandchild is a boy or girl (they have 1 granddaughter).



TTCinBC said:


> She had her baby this morning, but no news yet as to what baby is. Still waiting to hear from her.

How exciting, the first summer sunbeam, hope they are both doing well, cant wait to see a picture :)


----------



## jmandrews

Aw Torz hope you are having a little girl :) I was so excited when I found out I was having a girl! This is my parents 7th grandchild, but there first "biological granddaughter". My brother has a step daughter, but Everlee will technically be the first. 

36 Weeks today!!!! I hope the next time they check me there has been some chance :)


----------



## lolalei3

Not long now ladies! can't wait to meet our babies!:happydance:
Has anyone got any advice on how to help back pain? my bump is so big it's really putting a lot of strain on my middle back area


----------



## apple_20

Amnio was because they gave me a 1 in 95 chance of baby having downs and I want to know before his birth. Everything went fine, have the day off work to chill. Baby is measuring 5 lbs 4 oz I'm worried that his femur length as it's down in the 5th percentile all the other measurements were above 40th. 

Baby Is still breech and I have an appointment to talk through options.


----------



## jmandrews

Has anyone else had dull menstrual type pain? It's not BH because I have those often and they aren't the same.


----------



## TTCinBC

I've had some, but it's been just in my lower part of my uterus. Doctor said for me it's because baby is now head down and snuggling his head in. But your further along then me and if they are your whole tummy, I'd give your doctor a call. Is your stomach tightening when it gets crampy?


----------



## jmandrews

Yea she's been head down for awhile now, but it could be her moving farther down. No my tummy isn't tightening so I don't think it's contractions. I go to my OB on Tuesday so I'll ask then :)


----------



## TTCinBC

Do you feel like your can breath more? lol If you can, baby is probably moving lower into you pelvis.


----------



## DHime

Hey ladies! Sorry I have been away! My water broke on June 21st after I got home from work. They tried to stop the labor but 12 Hours later I gave birth to a beautiful 3lb 7oz boy. 
I hemorrhaged and almost died and little Tristan had to have surgery to be able to eat. His esophagus was not attached to his stomach. I just got out of ICU yesterday and my DH brought me a laptop.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh boy DHime, im glad your on the mend. I hope your baby recovers from surgery quickly!


----------



## Torz

DHime said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I have been away! My water broke on June 21st after I got home from work. They tried to stop the labor but 12 Hours later I gave birth to a beautiful 3lb 7oz boy.
> I hemorrhaged and almost died and little Tristan had to have surgery to be able to eat. His esophagus was not attached to his stomach. I just got out of ICU yesterday and my DH brought me a laptop.

Congratulations, i hope you both recover quickly xx


----------



## puppycat

DHime said:


> Hey ladies! Sorry I have been away! My water broke on June 21st after I got home from work. They tried to stop the labor but 12 Hours later I gave birth to a beautiful 3lb 7oz boy.
> I hemorrhaged and almost died and little Tristan had to have surgery to be able to eat. His esophagus was not attached to his stomach. I just got out of ICU yesterday and my DH brought me a laptop.

Congrats hun - if you let me know his date/time of birth I'll update the front :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime! I'm glad you updated. 
Congrats on your lil guy! Sounds like you both are fighters! Get well soon!


----------



## buttons1

Dhime congrats I hope you both recover well after your ordeal


----------



## apple_20

Congrats on your little boy, he was obviously in a rush to meet you! he may well be the first baby to make an appearance. I hope you are both recovering well x


----------



## DHime

here is a video if you ladies want to see the little guy
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2809984029162&notif_t=video_comment


----------



## buttons1

Video doesn't work for me hun


----------



## TTCinBC

Didnt work for me either


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations DHime. Hope you and the little man are doing well x


----------



## puppycat

Nor me :(


----------



## jmandrews

Oh wow DHime i am so glad that you and baby are ok. Hope you recover quickly. Can't wait to see pics of you sweet baby boy.


----------



## jmandrews

Just got back from the Dr. :) Great news! Everlee is weighing about 6 lbs, measuring at 37 weeks, I am 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. YAY progress!


----------



## TTCinBC

That's awesome news jmandrews!! Not long left now and she'll be here!


----------



## jmandrews

:) thanks! I hope I don't go passed my due date!


----------



## struth

DHime - congrats honey. I hope that you are both doing well and that you recovery quickly :hugs:

Jm - that is great news! I have my 34 week appointment tomorrow. At 31 weeks, he was head down and 2/5 engaged so I'm hoping he has stayed there and not popped out again!

I thought something might have been happening last night - I got really back cramps in my back and low down in my belly. An hour later, I was sick and had a very loose bowel movement. Turns out I just have a stomach bug!!! It is funny looking back but for a few minutes I did wonder whether this was it!! Ha ha!


----------



## TTCinBC

Ekkk, just found out when we're having our baby boy!! August 3rd he will be here!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

wow congrats on a great appt jmandrews! :)

welcome to team blue TTC! :thumbup:

Cant wait to see what my MD says at my appt on Thurs. :happydance: I hope something is happening!


----------



## TTCinBC

KozmikKitten said:


> wow congrats on a great appt jmandrews! :)
> 
> welcome to team blue TTC! :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see what my MD says at my appt on Thurs. :happydance: I hope something is happening!

Oh thanks, bit we've known he's a boy for a while. Lol should have explained more i guess. Im having a planned c-section and we've been waiting to hear when and they called this morning to tell us that we'll be going in on August 3rd. So very excited to know when he will be here!


----------



## puppycat

TTC :happydance:

Had my 34wk appt today. Baby's head down and all is well. Have my home birth talk 2wks tomorrow!


----------



## KozmikKitten

TTCinBC said:


> KozmikKitten said:
> 
> 
> wow congrats on a great appt jmandrews! :)
> 
> welcome to team blue TTC! :thumbup:
> 
> Cant wait to see what my MD says at my appt on Thurs. :happydance: I hope something is happening!
> 
> Oh thanks, bit we've known he's a boy for a while. Lol should have explained more i guess. Im having a planned c-section and we've been waiting to hear when and they called this morning to tell us that we'll be going in on August 3rd. So very excited to know when he will be here!Click to expand...

:winkwink: I just read your post too fast! :) I did think to myself, wow over 34 weeks and just finding out team blue? :flower:


----------



## DHime

Just got home from the hospital - have been there since the 22nd. Little tristan is still there and will be for at least a month. I hope no one else has to go thru this.
I saw his surgery site today. They practically cut him in half to do it. Poor baby. Learned today that he has a heart murmur and 1 kidney.
To top it off, my dad had a heart attack and is now in icu and my mil just attacked my fil with a broken bottle. FIL on the way to the hosp and mil on the way to jail.
Really?!!!!
Anything else gonna happen?


----------



## TTCinBC

I'm so sorry your having to go through this DHime. Definitely don't wish it on anyone. 

I hope your baby's surgery went well, and as for the murmur, it could close up on it's own as he grows. 

So sorry about your dad, I hope he's okay...and as for your MIL and FIL...all I can do is shake my head. I hope it all turns out okay so everyone! 


:hugs:


----------



## puppycat

Wow DHime. I'm so sorry. It all happens at the same time huh?


----------



## buttons1

Had my 34 weeks appointment today all seemed ok. Still measuring a bit small at 33cm and showed ++ glucose in urine - knew I shouldn't have had sugar on my corn flakes and an apple juice this morning. She said if glucose shows at next appointment I'll need to do a gtt but I think I would refuse it at this stage as my next appointment is 2 days off 37 weeks so I'll be full term then so don't see how much help it is finding out then plus in the next breathe she's saying I'm measuring small


----------



## jmandrews

aw DHime I am so sorry you are going through all this. You know everyone has crazies in their families and it sucks because when something goes wrong it seems like everything around you is falling apart. I hope your Dad is ok, that is so scary for you. Just try to stay focused on your precious baby boy. Although he is in the hospital he is in great hands and will be home with you soon. Try to stay focused on the positive. You created a beautiful baby boy and just brought him into the world for the first time. Your life is forever changed and you will have many smiles and laughs along the way. You always have us girls to vent to whenever you need it. Hang in there... You can only go up from here.


----------



## Bug222

Congratulations on your little guy DHime. I am so sorry you are going through all of this :hugs:

Sorry it has taken me so long to get back here to update.. it is amazing how quickly the hours in the day go by!!! Iain Kenneth was born at 9:32am on June 28th via planned c-section. Everything went smoothly during the surgery. Iain is just a little guy, weighing 5lbs, 15oz. I had some post-op complications with my BP and an allergic reaction to the adhesive on the sterile drapes. Recovery has been pretty good. My BP is still up so I have been started on labetalol to try and bring it down. We are so in love with our little guy. Mummyhood is amazing!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0100.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 7









Canada.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0154.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TTCinBC

I just love thatast picture of him! He's so teeny tiny!


----------



## KozmikKitten

great pics bug! thanks for sharing and congrats!!

hang in there dhime..things can only go up from here! enjoy that lil one as best you can!


----------



## puppycat

Awwww our first Sunbeam :cloud9:


----------



## Torz

Congratulations Bug, your little boy is soo cute & looks so tiny. Glad your enjoying motherhood, its the best ever. get used to the days flying by because they dont seem to slow down ever lol.

had my 34 week MW appointment yesterday. Baby is not yet engaged & dont i know it, i've not been able to breath for weeks now, s/he is defo head down tho which is a reliefe. Tested + for protine in urine which MW has sent off for testing. I spoke to her about visiting the drop in clinic & the MW not listning to me about my itchy hands & feet & the ANAU not listning also. She was not very happy at all that they just brushed me off like that when the symptoms i described are quite serious & a simple blood test could have stopped me worrying sooner. She has now sent a blood sample off so i should know more tomorrow whether i have OC or not. Fingers crossed its not or thats my home water birth out of the window :(


----------



## apple_20

Aw bug what a beautiful baby! Can't believe how close it's getting for everyone.


----------



## kat82

Congratulations to the new mummys :) DHime just concentrate on ur lil man and your recovery. Hopefully your special little boy will be home with you soon x

Bug your little boy is gorgeous well done you and I hope you are feeling better soon x

Well iv had a eventful week!!! I was taken into hospital last weekend because I had started bleeding...?? plug?? thankfully all is fine :) Seen my renal consultant a OB and M/W this week all are concerned as I have quite a bit of protein and blood in my urine!! My BP has been fine, no swelling jus a few headaches and going a bit funny. They said its usually rare for someone to develop pre-eclamsia in second pregancy if they didnt have in their first. Which leaves the possibility that my kidneys are starting to play up!! I had kidney failure after my DS which was caused with the severe sickness through out the pregnancy. My sickness has been worse this time. This last week I honestly dnt know what my baby has been feeding off, as I only manage to keep food in for 30-40 mins before it comes flying back out :( I honestly feel my baby would be best fed out here than in there!!! My MW has said his head is fixed in my pelvis quite low but not engaged!! I live on my ball and keep telling my lil bean that he is to feel free to come out now haha. Would like my body to feel some kind of normality again. 

Sorry for the long winded moan, but no one else seems to understand :0 xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

hey kat, keep up the good work! that baby will take whatever s/he wants to keep cookin! 

Had my 36 wk appt yesterday...MD says the lil guy is VERY comfortable in there and not looking like theres a chance in heck he's coming early! LOL But, I did get another ultrasound because she couldnt quite feel if he was head down or not. So I got to see him again, and he is head down, so thats good news too! 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## DHime

Bug - he is so beautiful!


----------



## jmandrews

Kat- not much longer for you! hope baby comes soon to give you relief. Hope you are feeling better.

Kozmi- haha my Dr. told me that i have a few weeks left, but I honestly don't know how. I am completely out of room in there. She is head down and as of tuesday I am 1cm 50% effaced. I hope that she comes soon so that my twin sister can come home to see her. I need to have her within the next two weeks for that to be possible. I am going to ask on Tuesday if she will strip my membranes. so Fingers crossed!

yay full term today!!! woo hoo watermelon!!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

jmandrews said:


> yay full term today!!! woo hoo watermelon!!!

:happydance: Happy full term day!


----------



## apple_20

Had my consultation they are going to try and turn him on Thursday. I'm very nervous though I know it's the only chance I have to avoid c-section. It's a tough choice


----------



## DHime

Apple - FX for you sweetie


----------



## apple_20

thanks DHime beautiful pic- how is he doing?


----------



## NellieRae

Apple, I hope we hear good news from you after your ECV attempt on Thurs! Its a really tough decision for sure. :flower:

I'm heading in that direction too, though its a little early for me to be able to try it (and I'm undecided on that.) Meanwhile, its a life of being on all fours & upside down, burning incense at my toes and trips to the chiropractor.....I swear every time she's active and I switch to a better "turning" position, she stops moving. :wacko:


----------



## apple_20

Nellierae- i do that too, i reckon he's comfy where he is as he has always been like that.


----------



## TTCinBC

I had read that if you put something warm near your pelvic area and then something like a bag of frozen veggies(wrapped up of course!) on the top of your tummy, it's supposed to encourage them to flip around. Not sure if you ladies have tried that yet?


Hope your LO is doing okay DHime


----------



## NellieRae

Yes, I realize that everything I'm trying might not work at all. I think she's always been comfy sitting on my bladder, too. One of my friends IRL is about to go in for her c-section this week b/c her baby is stubbornly frank breech at 39 weeks. :( She tried everything, too except a version. Our tiny little people already have wills of their own! 

I'm not ready yet to give up my natural/birth center/water birth scenario, though - yet.


----------



## TTCinBC

I definitely wouldn't give up yet either! You've still got a good few weeks left to try and get him to turn for you. Here's to hoping he decides it's more comfy head down soon!


----------



## DHime

He's doing good. I go to the hospital and read to him at least once a day. Hard to do while juggling a 3 hour pumping schedule. Somewhere in there is sleep but I may as well forget that. lol
He got a feeding tube yesterday. So far his surgery to fix his esophagus has worked. They expect the heart murmur to correct itself with time. Not much they can do about him having 1 kidney but I am glad he has that 1. 
After my OB ignored me when I told her something was wrong and just said that I was just paranoid, I was understandably angry when I learned I was right. My old OB called me after I missed my recent appt. I told her the only way I would ever go back there would be to kick her ass. When she asked why, I reminded her of our last appt and that her negligence nearly cost me my life and the life of my son. Little Tristan isn't out of the woods yet either. She has tried to call me 3 times since then though I refuse to answer the phone. I know it won't take much for me to really go beat her bonny little ass from here to texas and all it would take is a simple argument.


----------



## TTCinBC

I would be furious with that OB too. Definitely don't blame you for being harsh with her. Hopefully she will stop being thinking pregnant women are paranoid when they say something is wrong. As a doctor she should live by the Better safe then sorry philosophy. 
Sounds like she might be worried about a mal practice lawsuit or something. I don't know how it works where you are. 

I'm glad to hear he's getting stronger as the days go by. And your right, one kidney is definitely better then none. So glad to hear his surgery seems to have worked. Have they said anything about when he *might* be able to go home?


----------



## apple_20

I'm glad things are looking up for him, your doing well keeping up with the pumping! I can't imagine how pissed off you must be with that doctor, she needs to back off and let someone else take over your care.


----------



## DHime

yeah. I hope she does back off. 
Good news today - the breathing tube came out today, they doubled his milk intake, and he graduated to a regular incubator.
All great news!

How is everyone today?


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh thats awesome news Dhime! I hope he keeps up like this and can go home with you soon

Todays been a tough day. Its quite hot outside and only went out for maaaybe an hour if that, and still ended up feeling like crap. Better after a nap,but back to feeling like crap. Not sick, just not myself.


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime - great news on that little fighter of yours! Cant wait to hear all of his successes over the next days! 

AFM, found out DH's family (about 8 people) are coming for the weekend. :shock: They wont all be staying with us but they will be in and out of the house and some will stay here. So, I've been trying to get as much cleaning done as possible in the evenings after working all day! I'm sure it will be worth it to see everyone, but its exhausting in the meantime!


----------



## apple_20

Great news dhime! 

My last day at work today I'm glad to be finished with getting up early etc but I know that will only be for a few weeks until lo arrives! Ecv tomorrow, I'm very nervous x


----------



## apple_20

Oo and I'm full term today!


----------



## KozmikKitten

apple_20 said:


> Oo and I'm full term today!

Happy full term buddy! :happydance:


----------



## DHime

I got to hold him today!
omg it felt so good! I was fighting tears in the pic but its all i got. lol


----------



## jmandrews

aww DHime that is so precious! so glad you were finally able to hold your baby boy. I can't imagine how you felt. So glad he is doing well. He is a little fighter. :)

congrats on making it full term ladies!

Me nothing new just waiting waiting... waiting! I am 1.5cm and 50% effaced. I am so ready for her. I can't wait to have her in my arms.


----------



## apple_20

Wow dhime what a moment! He looks so sweet! It's all steps towards taking him home x 

Woken up this morning with a weird feeling that baby may have turned, o really want this to be true so it could be wishful thinking :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime, that picture is precious! Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## jmandrews

apple you might be right because I knew when my baby turned :) Fingers Crossed!


----------



## TTCinBC

I had a feeling when baby went head down too. I had pressure and shooting pains in my pelvic area. I now think he has turned back the other way :dohh: Good thing it doesn't matter for me, lol 


Beautiful picture DHime!! I love it!


----------



## apple_20

Nope it was wishful thinking. Ecv hurt alot and it didn't work I had to get her to stop after a few mins. Cesarean for me, booked In for the 25th x


----------



## buttons1

sorry it didn't work apple.


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh im sorry apple. Are they going to double check to see if baby flips head down before you go in for the c-section? 


Been to my doctor and my BP is going up. Same week as with my DDs pregnancy and everything. Went for blood work, hoping its okay and i will just be monitored. Baby has indeed flipped head up and is no where near my pelvis. she couldnt feel him when she did a cervix check lol


----------



## TTCinBC

double post


----------



## CarliCareBear

dhime, that picture is so precious! i am so glad you are both fighting and staying strong. i can only imagine how hard this all is for you. :hugs:
apple, i'm sorry it didn't work for you- i hope the very best for your c section.

i finally got out of the hospital today after fighting another blood infection. they had to cut my port out due to the infection so now i am relying on sublingual and liquid meds and peripheral IV's for fluids every few days to deal with my hyperemesis.

i won't lie, i am feeling absolutely awful- but the good news is doctors have decided it's best to induce me early and have given me a date! i will be getting an amino on the 26th of July and if babies lungs are ready i will be induced on the 27th. it will be so hard getting through the next few weeks but at least i know I'm close!

hope you all are hanging in there, we will be meeting our little ones so soon!


----------



## NellieRae

Carli, that's great that you've got light at the end of the tunnel - and you're right its coming up fast! Sounds like its been tough going for you. 

Apple, I'm so sorry to hear that the EVC didn't work. :( You tried & did everything you could. I know that chances of a baby turning spontaneously decrease after 36 weeks, but some still do! :hugs2: Its still possible. And if not, there might be a good reason for it that you wouldn't know til later.


----------



## DHime

fx for all those in breech. 
carli - hang in there.

his blood gasses were not good today so it was a step backward this time. They told me there would be bad days as well as good so I hope this is as bad as it gets. Blood gases measure how well his lungs and kidneys are working. But i did get to hold him again. He cried and broke my heart when it was time to go.

On another note, I was back in the hosp today as I have an infection now in my bladder from the cathider. They are worried that I may also have an infection in my uterus but they aren't sure about that part since everything is still very swollen. I am again on antibiotics again. Good thingy is my hemoglobin level is up to 8.6 so the anemia is slowly getting better.


----------



## jmandrews

aw all that matter is baby gets here as safely as possible. Hang in there it will all be worth it in the end.

DHime... thinking of you. Hope today is a better day. Get well soon!

38 weeks today!!!! hoping she comes soon but if not only 2 weeks to go! woo hoo! I am so excited!


----------



## apple_20

thanks everyone, im feeling much more up beat today having a date i can work towards and it feels more real. 

carlicarebear- sounds like your having a really rough time but now you have date too and you can see the end in sight. hope your feeling better soon.

DHime- i hope he's gases are better tomorrow, ive never been through it myself but i always hear with a baby in ncu there are good and bad days. 

I know i keep saying it but i cant believe how far we have come from when this thread started! and everyone's pregnancy has been so different. chins up everyone we are on the home straight!


----------



## Leeandemma88

37+6 today :yahoo:

Midwife informed us today that there has been no growth over the past 2 weeks which is a bit of a concern to us but she said not to worry, she wants me in again this friday. Fingers crossed.

Anybody going to be giving birth at Bolton hospital?

Emma 
xxx


----------



## DHime

good news today. His blood gasses are back up and they have increased his food intake.
An up day.
I hope everyone is hanging in there.


----------



## TTCinBC

That's great news DHime! Glad to hear today has been a good day!

I have to agree that having a booked c-section took a lot of my anxiety away and knowing when the end date is, feels nice. 

Leeandemma- I hope everything is okay on friday! 
Had my blood work yesterday and didn't hear anything back from my doctor by the end of the day so assumed all was well, but have gotten a call from them today(which I missed) that I need to come in monday morning. So obviously something has come back on my blood work as I already had an appointment for thursday, but they dont want to wait until then to see me. I had the blood work done because my blood pressure has gone up and I've been getting headaches and dizziness and spots in my vision. I had boarder line pre-e with my DD, so they've been cautious. Anywho, hoping it's nothing major, but have to spend my weekend worrying now! Booo!


----------



## apple_20

Good news dhime! 
Leeandemma if she doesnt sound too concerned try not to be (easier said) I'm sure they will tell you more at the next appointment. Never been to bolton!
Ttcinbc- I hope it's not pre e but if it is at least you've made it to a safe stage to have your baby now.

I've just realised how much stuff I still have to do before he gets here!


----------



## puppycat

What's your bp been TTC?


----------



## TTCinBC

My reading was 127/133/88 and the other one she took at the appointment was 122/86. Doesn't sound too bad if you consider the fact that normal for me this pregnancy has been about 122/77 or 122/80. But combined with the onset of headaches, dizziness and an increase in spots in my vision, it had her concerned enough to have my blood work repeated. 

Anyways, I'm hopeful it's just something to monitor and we'll be okay to get through until my c-section date.


----------



## puppycat

It's quite scary really because it doesn't really sound that worrying from that but it shows in your bloods. Tempted to request bloods too because although my bp has come down to 125/71 i have my headache back and had spots this morning, keep losing my balance like my head just goes iyswim.


----------



## Bug222

puppycat- yes def request to have it done.. better to be careful! My BP issues came up so suddenly and the only symptoms of anything being different were the headaches and dizziness.


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, ask for bloods and a protein to creatinine ratio done on your urine. But specifically that type of test on the urine. My doctor was very specific and its' the same I had to have done with my last pregnancy. I've been getting worse, it comes out of no where. And I totally understand the balance issues. It's not like it's really balance per say, but more like Im swimming in my head and things are just off..big time.


----------



## puppycat

Got a 'telephone consultation' booked for this morning after waiting half an hr to get through to the Dr. So useful!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, there was protein present or elevated? When they did the protein to creatinine ratio. Not too cleanr how its reported, but that with my higher BP is pre-eclampsia. Anyways, she had me do repeat blood work today and its now a standing order :dohh: at my OB's request. 
Well even if it is something, he is here in 2 weeks and 3 days now! So just going to rest lots. 

Our maternity photo's are ready! Going to go pick them up, I cant wait!


----------



## Torz

Not heard anything from the hospital or MW re my blood work so i'm taking this as a good sign that i dont have OC. Got 36 week MW apt tomorrow so will be asking just to make sure.

Has my sisters wedding this weekend in north yorkshire. I was soo nervous that i was going to go in to labour over the weekend & the fact i started loosing my plug on the saturday morning & getting bad cramps obviously didnt help matters lol. I didnt loose my plug untill early labour with DS so i really did think it was happening that morning, something my sister has been joking about for months.

I've been loosing little bits of plug since & baby keeps engaging & didengaging, i dont think its going to be long. i just hope i can get past next monday 23rd as its my DS 2nd birthday & i'll be 37 weeks then & im hoping for a home birth.


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone.
i you are all feeling better today, seems there are lots of complications/ worries now we are getting near. 'keep your eyes on thee prize' and i cant wait for some more birth announcements.

as for me- 7 DAYS!! no i haven't been watching the ring, my c-section is in one week and its so surreal and exciting!


----------



## DHime

hang in there ladies! I know you will all be so happy to have your LO's.
AFM - I now have strep b in my bladder and mild pneumonia. really. Why can't I get a break...


----------



## TTCinBC

Wow, 7 days! Thats creeping up quickly! I have 16 days until my section. Its getting so close!

Im actually starting to feel a bit sad about it being over as I dont know if we will be having anymore after this. DH doesnt really want to, especially now that we have a little girl and boy. So its just kinda sad because it's a chapter of my life that is probably over :( no more babies. Anyone else feeling down? 

Im sorry your sick DHime. I hope it all goes away quickly. How is your LO doing?


----------



## DHime

He is doing well today. Wish I could go see him. DH is going to go though. He is on room air today and not desaturating. FX he stays that way. He is on his way to 5 lbs. I am so proud of how much he is fighting. Something we have in common since he was born. we have both not stopped fighting for our lives.


----------



## Torz

TTCinBC said:


> Wow, 7 days! Thats creeping up quickly! I have 16 days until my section. Its getting so close!
> 
> Im actually starting to feel a bit sad about it being over as I dont know if we will be having anymore after this. DH doesnt really want to, especially now that we have a little girl and boy. So its just kinda sad because it's a chapter of my life that is probably over :( no more babies. Anyone else feeling down?
> 
> Im sorry your sick DHime. I hope it all goes away quickly. How is your LO doing?

I'm feeling sad that its almost over too, i love been pregnant & i know that in a few short weeks its going to be over. Dont get me wrong, i'm excited for the baby to be here, & i've been wanting to know what sex baby is for a long time now but i just want pregnancy to last a little longer. Altho me & OH havnt actually discussed it, he has dropped hints that the house we currently live in isnt big enough for more than two children. I dont know if he wants any more, i know i do, i do not feel like i have finished having children just yet. I'm scared to bring it up with him jut incase he says no more, i'd feel devistated. I dont want to actually say this is the last pregnancy i'm going to have.

I know that baby isnt going to be long now, i've been loosing bits of plug since saturday, i've been getting back pain & period cramps & after seeing the MW today, baby is 3/5 engaged. My DS came at 38+6 & when i asked what the posibility that this baby would come before EDD was, she said highly likely. I'm just hoping i can atleast get through July & past everyones birthdays this month, especially my DS & OH's birthday lol. I especially want to get past 37 weeks so i can have my home birth.



DHime said:


> He is doing well today. Wish I could go see him. DH is going to go though. He is on room air today and not desaturating. FX he stays that way. He is on his way to 5 lbs. I am so proud of how much he is fighting. Something we have in common since he was born. we have both not stopped fighting for our lives.

I really hope you both have a speedy recovery, I cant imagine what you are going through right now love, i'm praying for you all xxx


----------



## jmandrews

Hey everyone.... so last night I was only able to sleep 2 hours I was having BH contractions every 10 min. and I was itching all over my body. It was horrible and still is. I waited until morning to call my Dr. They are having me come in tomorrow morning to draw blood. I have to wait because I have to fast for 8 hours before. She thinks I have pupps rash or the more dangerous liver disorder. Either way my body itches from head to toe. Especially my hands, feet, and belly. I am taking benadryl, but it makes me feel so drugged and I'm not sure how many more days I can go feeling like this. I am hoping i get some relief soon. Good news is I went to the bathroom this afternoon and noticed Ive started to lose my plug yay. I am praying that I go into active labor soon!


----------



## kat82

I hate false labour :( its sooo frustrating!! was getting regular pains yesterday...scrubbed the house from top to bottom and now they have eased off :''( 

Just a quick question, wondering if anyone knows what this is..... when I sit down on the loo for a pee (sorry TMI) I feel like a pop or something drop??? I went midwife yesterday and she said most of his head is in my pelvis now so I dnt know if this is it? x


----------



## Torz

Wow, i'm seriously nesting. Just spent 2 hours cleaning the bathroom (its still not quite done) cleaning the most random things in there & scrubbing things frantically. I never went through this with DS, i so hope thins dosent mean labour is imminent. I'm really made up with a cold pritty bad, hardly had any sleep because of it, i dont think i can go through labour in this state :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

Torz, I was cleaning like a crazy woman last night too! I cleaned my car, the laundry room, the spare bedroom, the basement family room, and the kitchen. Then did a load of laundry and loaded the dishwasher...hmm...wish I had that much energy all the time! 
GL with your cold though! I would welcome labor at this point!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Hi ladies, sounds like you are all busy and bodies are getting ready for the bubba's.

I have also been cleaning, dusting etc and at 4am this morning I thought it might be it. But pains stopped by 6am. I'm not ready yet :dohh:


----------



## DHime

Hang in there ladies. You are all in the home stretch and far enough along that you should have very few if any complications.
I hope the cold goes away before labor starts though. that would totally suck. 
The cleaning is a good sign though for all of you. I wish I could have gotten that far. My house is still a disaster. Poor DH is having to do everything right now.


----------



## jmandrews

haha i wish i could clean like you all. I want to but im exhausted. I did a lot of cleaning last week. Good Luck ladies!


----------



## puppycat

I'm in too much pain to clean! I'm 4/5 engaged and have a baby's head sitting right on my SPD ridden hips! Its all i can do to keep up with my toddler!


----------



## Torz

jmandrews said:


> haha i wish i could clean like you all. I want to but im exhausted. I did a lot of cleaning last week. Good Luck ladies!

Oh i'm still exhausted & i dont really WANT to clean but its my DS 2nd birthday on monday & we are having a part for him Sunday so i know i have to clean before then. Its just once i start i just cant stop & i end up cleaning literally everything, turfing cupboards out the lot lol. I just hope that after Monday when I've wiped round after the party & sorted DS toys & gifts out, i can sit & relax before baby comes.


----------



## jmandrews

Hey! So I am in the hospital right now being induced! I will keep you all posted! Yay!


----------



## TTCinBC

jmandrews said:


> Hey! So I am in the hospital right now being induced! I will keep you all posted! Yay!

Good Luck!!!


----------



## puppycat

Eek! Good luck!!


----------



## DHime

FX for you sweetie! I hope everything goes well. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hope everythings going well jmandrews! :)


----------



## apple_20

good luck with the induction!

been to the consultant today to get the paperwork sorted for my c-section. i was waitng for over 2 hours for the appointment sometimes the nhs fails miserably! anyway that's done now apart from some bloods on Monday. it feels very real now and Im trying to stay focused on baby rather than spinal injections etc!

anyone else ready to pop?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Apple. 

Anytime from Monday I am ready. Just need to finish our sons room first lol


----------



## TTCinBC

I was ready to pop a few weeks ago! Lol 
Baby now has his arm or shoulder in the one bottom corner of my uterus and when i went to get out of bed today im pretty sure i squished him! It hurt sooooo bad! I had to get DH to double check there was nothing wrong with my incision and that it didny rip open. Poot baby, so squished for room that his mommy is now squishing him. I think he is going to be on the longer side. DD was 21 inches, so i imagin the same or a bit more this time.


----------



## jmandrews

Everlee Rowe is here!!!! born 7/20/2012 at 1:02pm, 7 lbs 1oz, 19.5in :baby: pushed for 17 min! total induction time was 9 hours.:happydance: she is perfect and so beautiful!!!
ill post more details later.
 



Attached Files:







376870_10100736721605998_1148067232_n.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## TTCinBC

She's so sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Perfect baby girl! congrats!!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats!

Starting to get jealous of all the baby arrivals. I'm so fed up now. Continual heartburn starting to hurt


----------



## Bug222

Yay congrats JM!!!!


----------



## NellieRae

:yipee: JM! Congrats & so glad to hear everything went well. She is so precious!


----------



## buttons1

Congrats jm. 

Full term for me today on the final straight now


----------



## KozmikKitten

Happy full-term day puppy and buttons!


----------



## apple_20

congratulations JM what a sweetie. 

last weekend of freedom for me! i should be doing something more exciting but i need to get this assignment written before he arrives Wednesday.

what are people packing in their bags for entertainment whilst at hospital?


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

She's beautiful. Congratulations x

Apple - last time I was so tired and equally amazed and busy with the baby that I didn't need anything to occupy me. I was discharged at 7:30pm.

If I have to go in this time I won't take anything as I'm sure something on my iPhone will entertain me x


----------



## apple_20

Emz1982_in_uk said:


> She's beautiful. Congratulations x
> 
> Apple - last time I was so tired and equally amazed and busy with the baby that I didn't need anything to occupy me. I was discharged at 7:30pm.
> 
> If I have to go in this time I won't take anything as I'm sure something on my iPhone will entertain me x

ah you see im in at 7.30 am and my c-section is 'at some point in the day' so i was thinking ill be a mixtures of excited, anxious, bored and hungry!


----------



## JaniceT

Hi!! I have a change in my dates. My EDD was supposed to be on Aug 8th but I will be in for my C-Sec this coming Monday, 23rd July.
My twins have reached full term at 37 weeks and will be 37w5d on Monday 
It's incredibly painful with my SPD / pelvic girdle pains. Can't really walk much or move.
Wishing everyone a safe and happy delivery!


----------



## TTCinBC

Apple, im brining my laptop as there is free wi-fi in our hospital. I was there for 3 1/2 days last time and did get a tad bored sometimes. I had the TV to help. 
But yea, besides the laptop, im not really brining anything else for entertainment. 
As for snacks...just whatever you like to snack on. But honestly, stick to stuff that will help loosen the bowels up. You will thank yourself later! Lol


----------



## KozmikKitten

I've got a few magazines packed, and I'll bring my Kindle for reading books. If DH thinks of it, he might bring his laptop. Theres TV in the hospital room here so that will be helpful too. I have group B strep so I'll need to go to the hospital right away, so entertainment will be needed I'm sure!


----------



## TTCinBC

I had thought about some books, but Im struggling as it is now to get through a book atm. Which isnt normal for me, so i doubt I will read while in there. Something easy and mind numbing when im so exhausted is easier for me lol

I was having some mild contractions this morning and early afternoon. I managed to have 2 naps today and it seems to have helped them. I could tell it wasnt labor, but I suppose my body is trying to do what its supposed to do. I just hope it holds out until the 3rd when my c-section is booked for


----------



## DHime

jm - shes so beautiful! congrats!


----------



## DHime

kozi - be sure they test your LO imediately for the strep.
I have group B strep too and it is the reason I am in the pickle I am in now.
please be careful.


----------



## KozmikKitten

DHime said:


> kozi - be sure they test your LO imediately for the strep.
> I have group B strep too and it is the reason I am in the pickle I am in now.
> please be careful.

Of course as soon as I heard the results I went on Dr Google and got totally freaked out. I hate how my Dr's office just makes it sound like no big deal. I will be trying to discuss it with my Dr on Fri at my next appt. I wanted to talk about it at this weeks appt but I had a fill-in Dr and she was a snob who didnt have any extra time for my questions.


----------



## DHime

Kozi - I hate that. I tried to get my doc to test me for anything. I knew something was wrong but didn't make it to the strep test. they don't do it before 36 weeks. Of course docs will play it down but I wish I had known I had it. Just get your iron up since strep can increase your chances of hemmoraging too. 
The things we learn by experience....

Heck I am going back to the hospital today for the pneumonia and they will likely admit me. I have been cleaning the house and taking a LONG shower before going since I won't likely get to really bathe while there. 

Word to the wise... be sure to bring deodorant. you get a little ripe after 2 days. lol


----------



## apple_20

JaniceT said:


> Hi!! I have a change in my dates. My EDD was supposed to be on Aug 8th but I will be in for my C-Sec this coming Monday, 23rd July.
> My twins have reached full term at 37 weeks and will be 37w5d on Monday
> It's incredibly painful with my SPD / pelvic girdle pains. Can't really walk much or move.
> Wishing everyone a safe and happy delivery!

good luck with your c-section cant wait to see your twins!


----------



## CarliCareBear

Thanks for the advice dhime. I also have the groupB strep which freaked me out a bit after researching it, but they will automatically be giving me antibiotics when I go into labor so I hope that will be enough. It does make me nervous though, sorry you have had to go through complications from it. :nope:


----------



## DHime

hope everyone is well today.
FX for those in the hospital or in their perspective birthing places.


----------



## jmandrews

Thanks so much everyone! I am excited to hear more baby announcements coming up. It was the most amazing day of my life. She is perfect. We are home now. I finally am able to get on here and get caught up.


----------



## apple_20

My baby is coming tomorrow aaaaahhh.


----------



## DHime

gl apple


----------



## apple_20

Thanks.

Just had some bad news as a close friend has had a missed miscarriage confirmed today :( just back from the hospital with her. It's such horrible news and bad timing :(


----------



## puppycat

Oh I'd love to know when I was going to have my baby!

Be nice to go into hospital just for a break from a toddler and husband, lol


----------



## buttons1

Good luck apple


----------



## BrittasticTX

I haven't been on here in so long, so exciting to see all the new babies!! Dhime, you're little fighter, and you, are in my prayers! And gl tomorrow Apple!!

At my 35 week appt, my doc told me that he expected the baby to come around 38 weeks, said my cervix was softening and he could feel the head down there. I have my 37 week appt in a couple of hours, and I am very anxious to find out if there's been any change! I *TMI* starting pooping normally for the first time in MONTHS yesterday, have been having more painful BH, and today I'm feeling a bit crampy. We are scheduled to close on our new house and move on the 3rd, the logical side of me wants him to stay in until then, but the physical side of me is ready to evict!!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck tomorrow Apple! 

I am generally an uncomfortable mess right now. My body cant decide if its coming or going these days. Its just generally sore. And my belly...it hurts a lot these days. 

Sorry for the moan!


----------



## KozmikKitten

GL Apple! sorry to hear about your friends mmc. Theres a lot of support on the PAL boards on here. You could direct her that way if she's up for it!

39 wks tomorrow and I am SO ready for this baby!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Good luck Apple x


----------



## Torz

GL Apple, soo sorry to hear about your friend, how far along was she??

Its been a mad hetic weekend. Had a BBQ for DS on sunday so had all the shopping & prep on saturday to do & then the BBQ on sunday. Really worked hard this time making sure all the prep was done the day before & with keeping on top of things on the day after i had a hell of a lot of tidying up to do after DS 1st birthday.

DS was up early the next day for his birthday & we had to do 2 sittings with present opening, once before OH went to work & then when he got home. DS went out with his grandad while i went to my mum for a few hours. I think all that hard work & not resting has caused the SPD. Had it a little with DS but from earlier on, thought i'd got away with it this time but maybe not. Spent quit a bit of time sitting yesterday & when i woke this morning i didnt feel any pain down the front of my hips so thought the pain was just a one off.

Had serious nesting issues today. Had OH get all the baby stuff down from the loft that was in there last night. I started by putting a load of clothes (not babys) in washing this morning & i've just gone mad doing load after load of washing. Doing things like all the bedding even our quilt & pillows, the washing machine hasnt been off all day, i'm suprised its not smoking lol. I've also been cleaning out & rearanging cupboards, cleaning sides & floors & sorting DS's toys, i never went through this nesting thing with DS. By 5pm my hips started hurting again :( think its a case of i'm doing too much but i just have this urge to clean (soo not me at all).

Think i've started having the clear out too (sorry tmi), i never had this till early labour last time. It started yesterday which really made me panic as i really didnt want the baby to come on DS's birthday. Thankfully baby didnt lol.

Really really hoping i can get till next wednesday before baby comes x


----------



## apple_20

Thanks for the best wishes everyone. I'm leaving in an hour. See you on the other side of mummyhood x


----------



## jmandrews

Good luck apple! U will have ur precious baby in ur arms soon!


----------



## TTCinBC

Good luck apple! you should have baby by now and i hope its all gone amazing! 

I on the other hand have been admitted to hospital to monitor my blood pressure. It was high this morning at my OB appointment so he just wants me watched for 24 hours. Hoping it cooperates so i can go home tomorrow.


----------



## Cingraa

Good luck Apple, sorry to hear about your friend. :( Such a horrible thing to go through, hope she's ok.

Congratulations to everybody who's already had their precious arrival! Lots of very busy mummies, can't believe how quickly the time has gone. 

How is everybody doing? These last weeks are dragging! Hope all the little ones are settling in well and that the mummies and daddies aren't struggling too much with the sleepless nights! 

Dhime, how is your little man doing? 

Looking forward to hearing more news from everyone 
xx


----------



## DHime

JMANDREWS - I am so sorry. I don't think I congratulated you. I am very happy for you. She is just beautiful.
CINGRA - he is doing well. ripped out his own feeding tube the other day. I guess he is ready to feed like a normal baby. lol He is up to 5 lbs now and has another month to go in NICU. He has more good days than bad. I am hoping to bring him home at the end of August. FX

Meanwhile GL to everyone enroute to momdom.


----------



## KozmikKitten

dhime, happy to hear an update! cant wait to hear your going home! 

I had some weird pains last night that turned into nothing! Bummer! Oh well, guess I'll have to be patient a little longer! Appt today. Hopefully they at least tell me he's on the way out!


----------



## Bug222

DHime- glad to hear Tristan is making good progress!! Yay 5lbs already!!!!


----------



## DHime

congrats bug! i totally missed your arrival! he is so cute!


----------



## lolalei3

Any news from Apple? hope all went well

DHime thats great Tristan is 5lbs! way to go little man!

Bug can't believe your bub is 4weeks old already!!

as for me 36weeks and doing well, little JJ is in the right position locked and loaded:haha: have tackled most of the things we need, nursery done and off to get pram and carseat on monday. so just waiting now...:coffee:


----------



## apple_20

Hi everyone sorry I tool so long to update you.

Baby alistair was born by c section at 5.05 Pm he weighed 7lb 4. I was worried I wouldn't get my section that day as they had so many emergencies I was waiting for 10 hours. I am very glad u didn't let them put the catheter in at 7am! The operation went well and wasn't painful even the spinal was fine. The recovery is hard couldn't get up until the next day but it seems to improve each day. We got to go home yesterday afternoon and I'm loving being in familiar surroundings. Breast feeding is hard bit I'm perseverering and my milk is starting to come in. He's very sleepy baby the hardest is getting him to latch as he falls asleep or gets frustrated. 

I haven't read up on posts whole I'm away but will soon. Hope you are all well. X


----------



## BrittasticTX

Congratulations Apple! And Dhime, 5 pounds is a big landmark!!

Today is our 5 year anniversary! We are going to eat at my favorite overpriced restaurant, and then to the theater! Only a week away from moving into our house, I'm begging bubs to STAY IN THERE until then!!


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Apple!

Can't believe we have so many Sunbeams arriving!


----------



## TTCinBC

Congratulations Apple! Tickle his feet if he tries to sleep while BF. Thats what a nurse told me to do eith my DD. Hope your recovery goes smoothly!
I hopr i dont have the wait you had. They've indicated i will be the first one of the day. 
Only 6 more days for us!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Apple x


----------



## Cingraa

Congrats Apple, hope you are enjoying your new bundle! How are the two of you doing? Good luck with the BFing, I'm sure you'll both be fine with a little practise :)

DHime, so glad to hear Tristen is doing so well, 5lb is great! What a clever little man and mummy, lots of love to both of you!

Sprout is due tomorrow and I've just lost my mucus plug! Had a little bit of (tmi) brownish streak in it and was kind of off colour yellowish all through, I know it could still be ages away but really hoping she follows in her dad's footsteps and arrives on her due day! :D Will keep you all posted!


----------



## puppycat

Very exciting Cingra! Anymore news??


----------



## apple_20

Thanks everyone I tried tickling his feet it works for a bit he just gets so sleepy! I'm absolutely in love with him. Milk came in! And I'm so proud that he's getting better at latching :)

Dhime sounds like baby is doing really well congratulations on 5lb. Everyone must be getting excited about their upcoming arrivals, I cant explain how different life is now!


----------



## Torz

Congratulations Apple, hope you recover quick hun x

The MW showed me to stroak Alfie cheak from his mouth to his neck (the flow that the milk goes) to get him to start sucking again, that worked for me. Also if baby falls asleep while on the breast i found slowly pulling away would get him to start sucking again. Good luck hun, it does start to get easier. I think sometimes that they are so sleepy & recovering after birth that they dont want to do anything but sleep. 

I'm really hoping & praying baby doesnt come today, its my OH's birthday & would have been my brother-in-laws birthday today also. My B-I-L unfortunatley killed himself on new years day this year, i just want to keep this day for my OH & B-I-L & not have to add this babys day to the mix.

My sister threw a huge BBQ for my B-I-L last night & i had the most awful pressure down below in my pelvis. My sister who's had 4 kids said it sounds like babys head is really engaged & ready to come out. I've woke up this morning & the pain & pressure has gone so i'm hoping baby stays in for a few more days atleast. I'm thinking next weekend would be a nice weekend for baby to come lol. not long now tho :)


----------



## Cingraa

Pains set in properly around 3/4am and have woken me every hour since. They're around 10 minutes apart on average but again am putting it down to a practise run until I have something definite to go on...have the whole family on standby and excited, just gotta see if Sprout fancies today as her day!

How are all of you lovelies doing this morning? Any more news?

Xx


----------



## puppycat

Good luck Cingra!!!

Nothing here :(


----------



## apple_20

Sounds promising cingra. 
I'll try that too torz I hope baby stays for another day. 

Going by my ticker I should still be massively pregnant I'll need to sort a new one soon.


----------



## Cingraa

The pains have eased off in regularity but really upped in intensity, not sure what this means. :shrug: 

I managed to fall asleep around 4 after not having much for a half hour or so but was woken up just now (5ish) with a really strong one in my back and tummy. When I go to the toilet there is more pink blood smears rather than brown now so I'm guessing this is deffo the start of the real thing but could still have ages til we're going properly, aaah! 

My bump has really 'dropped' now too, it almost looks saggy if that's possible!

Good luck keeping those bubbas in girlies really hope it works out well for you and you get to enjoy your weekend!


----------



## TTCinBC

Definitely sounds like the start of labour for you. Good luck!


----------



## puppycat

:dust: labour dust. Walk around and stay active where possible hun, that'll bring it on :)


----------



## kat82

Oooo wish labour would kick in :( I went midwife on wednesday and she managed to do a sweep. I was 2cm dilated and been getting tons of pressure and pain and keep losing bits of plug but nothing definate happening :(. Good luck to everyone when D day arrives :D xx


----------



## jmandrews

Looks like we will have a few new arrivals soon!!! Can't wait to see everyone's updates :) 
My computer has crashed so I am forced to update on my phone. As soon as I can I will get on my DH's computer and post pics of Everlee :) she is 10 days old today! It's hard to believe. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## TTCinBC

4 more days for me! Freaking out a little bit more each day! Lol


----------



## DHime

WOW... everyone has been busy. GL to all.
congrats apple! I am totally envious that your milk came in. I am still fighting for drops


----------



## Torz

I really thought 'this was it' last night. I woke up after 2 hours sleep needing to pee soo bad. Got back in bed & had excruciating back ache, painful braxton hicks & the most awsome pressure down there, it felt like my waters were about to break. The only thing that made me think that it was a false alarm was the baby was going crazy moving about in there. 

Just one more day to get through, i really want an August baby. While i was laying awake in pain last night it made me realise i still have things to buy for my home birth, i think a trip to asda is in order today!


----------



## apple_20

I'm sorry to hear that dhime i think it was because I had lots of skin to skin and just kept offering boobs. I know you wouldn't have had it that easy though.

I'm feeling much more normal today though I do wonder how I would feel without the pain killers!


----------



## TTCinBC

What painkillers are you taking Apple? 

They only gave me tylenol 3's and ibprophen supp in the hospital. Then just the T3's at home i think. Maybe the odd pbprophen pill here and there..


----------



## apple_20

Paracetamol Plus something for the swelling. Working well though.


----------



## TTCinBC

So basically the same as what i will get. The ibprophen was for the swelling/inflamation and the tylenol for the pain. Did you get sutures, staples? Ive also heard someone said their doctor used surgical glue. I had sutures last time and its the same OB, so im wondering if it will be the same. I started healing faster once the sutures were out. Im getting a little anxious about the surgery friday. Excited to sre my baby, but not so much about the pain lol


----------



## apple_20

I had staples which they took out on day five what a relief! the pain during surgery was non existent apart from anesthetic stinging. it was no where near as bad as I had imagined.


----------



## buttons1

bleuh feeling crappy today :( started feeling excited with it now being August and all turned rubbish after seeing midwife. They were running late so we ended up being there for 2 hours my toddler was climbing the walls by the end which made it stressful. As I has strep B last pregnancy which they found after delivery I have asked several different midwives this time if there is anything I need to do and if there are any implications of it this time, they have all said not to worry and not said anymore about it. Last time I raised concerns again as i know it can be very dangerous if the newborn catches it and still nothing was explained or looked into, however this time a different midwife again said it should be looked into and has sent a urine sample off to be tested. It makes me really cross that I have been ignored and no body has done anything until now when I am due in 10 days. Also I had a trace of glucose in my urine for the third time so mw is pushing for me to have a glucose tolerance test I said what is the point when i have so little time left but she said i should really have it as if it turned out i did have it then the baby might have been getting extra glucose through the cord so when it is cut at birth they may get ill as they may have difficulty maintaining their blood glucose levels so they need to know if i do have it even if there is no time to do anything about it in pregnancy as it'll put me at high risk and they will need to keep a closer eye on baby. So am booked in tomo morning at 8.45 and 10.45 I can't blooming eat or drink from midnight tonight until 11 tomo. Thursday morning is the only time my DD is in nursery so what was going to be a nice peaceful child free morning is not taken up with that grrr


----------



## apple_20

Oh no buttons it sucks that you can't eat 
.with strep b I believe testing earlier could have been pointless as it can come and go. At least now the results will be accurate. X


----------



## buttons1

I know that it can be present one minute and not the next I'm just cross that it has been totally ignored even when I have bought it up. Also I know the precaution for it is iv antibiotics during labour 4 hours before delivery but my previous labour was only an hour and a half from start to finish so I had bought this up too and it has been making me really anxious


----------



## puppycat

It's not fair for them to ignore your fears because anxiety is not good for you or baby and strep B is definitely not something to just shrug off!

It makes me so mad in this day and age that you have to pretty much chase your own care lest you be treated like a number, in and out of appointments and ignored.


----------



## buttons1

I know exactly what you mean puppy half the time i go to my appointments and they say so what are you here for today, it shouldn't be my place to tell them how many weeks i am and what i need doing that week etc i had this with my anti d appointment it made me so cross i was like look at your computer screen and see for yourself


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations to all the new mummies.

My pink bump arrived at 40+1 on 29th July weighing 7lbs 10ozs. Her name is River and she is perfect.

I didn't get my homebirth as baby had other ideas. I had a really positive induction experience. Birth story is up in appropriate section x


----------



## buttons1

big congrats emz


----------



## DHime

Emz - CONGRATS! There is a birth experience area? Gonna have to look for that. I am still trying to find someplace for premie support.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey everyone! Just caught up on all the news here. Congrats to all the new moms! 

My lil man decided to make an early appearance and was born on July 29 at 5:18 a.m. via c-section after a 23 hour "unproductive labor." He was 6lb 15 oz 20.75" long and a full head of dark hair. His name is Gavin Edward and he is adorable! He does have some medical concerns and was transfered to Childrens Hospital. He is being followed by a hemetologist due to having low blood platelets and also has low blood sugars. He is 4 days old and has only had a tiny bit of formula so far. Today they are going to start him on a continuous tube feeding. He did get a TINY bit through a bottle today and he LOVED it but was super MAD when he realized that was all he was going to get! His personality is so funny and his facial expressions are priceless! Cant wait to hear about more Sunbeams being born!


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

DHime said:


> Emz - CONGRATS! There is a birth experience area? Gonna have to look for that. I am still trying to find someplace for premie support.

Tristan is gorgeous. There is a preemie forum here hun if you've not already found it :flower:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/premature-babies/


----------



## Emz1982_in_uk

Congratulations Kozmi x


----------



## TTCinBC

Well, tomorrow is the big day for us. Our c-section is booked for tomorrow morning at 8am. We have to be there for 6:15am. Had a total freak out/meltdown today. Just not coping i guess. My DD also has a UTI anf was crying and it was heart wrentching.

Feel better now. DH took care of DD and my mom came over to help out. Im sure I will cry once or twice more before baby is here tomorrow. 

Well, i will update when I can. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## DHime

Kozi - congrats dear!

TTCinBC - FX for you too!


----------



## TTCinBC

We had our chunky little guy this morning at 8:50am via planned c-section. He weighted 10lbs 8ozs! 22 3/4 inches long. He was crying before his bosy was even fully delivered. He stared peeing as soon as he hit the air and peed on one of the nurses! Lol

He has been amazing. Right now he has been attatched to the breast for a while. Doesnt want to give it up lol


----------



## apple_20

Congrats to emz and kosmikitten welcom to mummyhood!
Dhime what georgeous new pic!

Ttcinbc good luck you will be fine. One week on and you'll feel 100 times better 

As for me went to mw yesterday he has regained nearly all his weight yay!
Also he is now registered as official-he shores throughthis!


----------



## apple_20

Oops crossedposts massive congrats! That's exactly like my lo peeing on mw and screaming! It's great that he's already attached keep it up! Wow what a big boy!


----------



## apple_20

here is a pic of my little boy when we were just about to leave hospital- can you believe those clothes are newborn?!
 



Attached Files:







outfit home.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## TTCinBC

So cute Apple!! Im wondering if anything i brought my LO will fot him lol


----------



## apple_20

Of course did you buy alot of newborn? I have mainly 0-3 and he can wear them they are just a little baggy. I hope you get some wear out of them at least. What have you named your baby?


----------



## TTCinBC

Yep, his name is Dean Lucas.


----------



## jmandrews

Oh wow congrats on all the new arrivals!!! Good to hear that all the mama's and babies are doing well.

My little Everlee is 15 days old now! I can't believe it. BF has come easy and she's gained all her weight back plus some. She was 7 lbs 1 oz at birth, went down to 6 lbs 8oz, and now is 7 lbs 8oz :)


----------



## apple_20

Lovely name ttcinbc. Jm- wow time flies how is tour lo at night?


----------



## DHime

TTC - congrats! can't wait to see a pic! Love that he peed right off. I got peed on yesterday was suprisingly not grossed out. Dean is great name btw.

Apple - love your pic too! how adorable!

Kozi - how is your LO?

Jmandrews - Yes it flies very fast.

AFM - They got the pathology back from my placenta. The official cause of my early delivery, Retained placenta, hemoraging, and pain prior to labor was an acute placental infection. It is normally caused by to multiple internal exams but I only had 2 internal ultrasounds. (who knows) Anyway my body basically kicked the baby out before the infection could spread to him.
Oh and Tristan is up to 5lbs 11 oz! Newborn stuff is still big on him but at least he is almost out of the preemie sizes.
FX for all those still baking!


----------



## TTCinBC

Thats great news about his weight DHime! He wont be long now! When does he get to go home? 

Its amazing what out bodys know to do. Protecting baby before he/she can get sick. 
Was there anything that could have been done to keep baby in longer had it been caught?


----------



## DHime

Tey could have put me on antibiotics. That would have fixed it right up. No set date but we are hoping for late this month


----------



## BrittasticTX

Congratulation to all of the new mommies and beautiful babies! And Dhime, I'm so happy every time I read that your little man is growing and gaining weight :)

We are moved into the new house, though far from settled! Put the crib together last night, I am taking my finals today, everything on my "I hope I get this done before baby comes!" list is checked off, just waiting for his arrival! Every day I have some new symptom that makes me think labor is just hours away, and every day I'm wrong! My doctor had me convinced that baby was coming at 38 weeks, now here I am 8 days later still waiting! :coffee: The good news is only 2 more 12 hours shifts at work before I am officially on maternity leave. I feel like I wouldn't mind staying pregnant for another 2 weeks, as long as I don't have to work anymore


----------



## Cingraa

Just a super quick update, Sprout is here and she is absolutely amazing, 8 days old already! Full story to follow, can't wait to hear everybody's updates and give the details of my amazing miracle's arrival. So, so happy at the moment, hope all of you ladies and bubbakins are well! Xxx


----------



## puppycat

Congrats Cingra!!

I'm still pregnant :coffee:


----------



## apple_20

Congrats cingra x

Britt wow you've been busy, hope you've nothing planned for after baby is here as there is no time for anything really!


----------



## CarliCareBear

congrats cingra and a huge congrats to all you new momma's out there and those of you reaching your due dates. I ended up having my LO on July 28th by c section, she weighed 6lbs 11oz and was 19 1/2 inches long.

my pregnancy was awful but she is absolutely perfect and so so worth it. :cloud9:
wanted to say a big thanks to everyone who supported me through all of this, you girls are amazing and i couldn't have done it without you!


----------



## apple_20

wow carli sooo cute. congrats on your little girl. I'm loving seeing all these avatars turning into baby pictures!


----------



## jmandrews

I am finally on a computer and not my phone! so here is a little about my labor/delivery. As you all know I was itching all over and it was miserable. There was no visible rash. My Dr. had me come in to have bloods done to see if I had the liver disorder (cany't remember what its called) My cousin had it so I thought I might. Any way I had that done on Thursday July 19th in the morning. The itching was still horrible and later that afternoon i talk to the nurse of my Dr. She gave me the option of going ahead and having and induction or waiting for the results of my blood test. If I chose to wait and the blood test came back negative then I would have had to wait until my appt the following Tuesday to figure out what to do. Instead of waiting and being miserable I went ahead with the induction. She told me to come in at 6pm that night to start the induction. I was running around like crazy trying to gather everything to go to the hospital. Once we arrived they started me on cervidill (a tiny little looking pill that is placed near the cervix to start softening it. They would give me that every 4 hours until 6am when they would start pitocin. After they place the cervidill twice my contraction were getting stronger and closer together. I was in a lot of pain. I wanted to get some sleep but i didn't want the epidural yet. They gave me morphine first. I am normally very sensitive to medicines so I thought I would fall right to sleep. It didn't take any pain away. So then they gave me a sleeping pill. Again nothing worked. At about 2 am I couldn't take the pain anymore. I had been clinching the arm of the bed for a few hours. Finally I asked for the epidural. Once it was placed I fell right to sleep. At one point in the night I had several nurses come into my room. They told me baby's HR had dropped and so they stopped giving me cervidill and put oxygen on me for the rest of the night. I was so drugged and exhausted I didn't really understand what was going on. Eventually the nurse came in and removed the oxygen mask. By 6am I was up and wide awake and feeling good. They started pitocin. I hadn't dilated at all through the night. I was still at 2 to 3cm. At 8am my Dr. came in and broke my water. By 10am I was dilated to 5 or 6cm. My DH called our family to let them know to start heading to the hospital. By 11:45 my family arrived. My Dr. was going to come in at 12pm to check me. She had let my nurse know she was running a few min behind. Around this time I told my nurse I was feeling pressure like I had to go poop. She told me she would go ahead and check me before my Dr. came. She checked me and to my surprise she told me I was at 10! I immediately started crying. I was so excited I couldn't control my emotions. She then called my DH over to see the head. I was like you can see the head! haha First thing I asked was if she had hair and my DH said Yes! My family came in to see us before I started pushing. I started crying again... haha I was a mess. My Dr. came in and had me do a few practice pushes to see how I would do. My DH held one leg and my twin sister held the other. My Dr. told me to stop pushing because she was right there and they had to set up for delivery. I could hardly keep myself from pushing. Once all set up I began pushing. After pushing for only 17 min. Everlee Rowe was born at July 20th at 1:02pm, 7lbs 1oz, 19.5in. I was very lucky I didn't tear and i healed very fast. It was the most amazing experience of my life. Our hospital stay was wonderful. We were there for 3 days total. She weighed 6lbs 8oz when we left. BF has gone well. She latched on immediately. As of last Thursday she weighed 7lbs 5oz. She is a happy growing baby. She also will go 3 to 4 hours between feedings at night. I hope she keeps that up until she is able to sleep through the entire night. I am attaching a few pictures. I can't wait to hear about more arrivals. Glad everyone is doing well.
 



Attached Files:







Everlee0.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 5









Everlee1.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4









Everlee4.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









Everlee7.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5









Everlee6.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## apple_20

Aww lovely pictures. Love the expressions babies pull don't you?


----------



## DHime

cingra - congrats
jm - simply beautiful. i am so happy for you.
carly - congrats. she so cute!


----------



## NellieRae

I love seeing everyone's adorable baby pictures! So many of us are moms now - Congratulations to everyone with their little ones! 

Puppy, I'm with you - still pregnant. Trying to enjoy the little moments of peace & privacy I have for the time being. :coffee:


----------



## Torz

I sware this baby/body just wants to tease me! Woke up at 2.30am to go to the loo, got back in bed & started getting strong pains & tightnings from back to front radiating through my hips. i was even using the contraction app on my phone to time the pains & they were roughly every 4 minutes or so.I really thought it was it! I went down stairs after an hour or so as i was fidigeting in bed & disturbing OH (didnt want to wake him till i was doubly sure it was happening). I got down stairs & after half an hour everything grind to a halt. So disapointed, i really thought i was going to meet my baby today. 

I'm happy to still be pregnant, i'm trying to enjoy every last day i can of this pregnancy & enjoy the time it just been me & OH & DS & i did say i wanted to get past my EDD this time. But its just so disheartning to keep going through all this pain, be kept awake, loose sleep & then it all go away!


----------



## buttons1

I feel like that torz there has been a few evenings this week when iv started getting tightenings and sharp pains down below iv said a couple of times this could be it and then I go to bed and then nothing and am right as rain again in the morning. She is such a tease I didn't get anything like this with my dd1 I'm due Tomo and have resigned to the fact that I will prob be over due now. This week has flown by though so the days aren't dragging too much yet


----------



## apple_20

im sorry to hear your LO are tricking you two. it must be hard because you cant get the sleep you need :( still it wont be long a matter of days...


----------



## lolalei3

Congratulations to all the new mummas! Love seeing the pics of all the beautiful bubs! 

I'm still waiting here too, wow these last few weeks really drag on! Getting a bit impatient now! My back is definitely done being pregnant and is protesting with some pretty severe pain, hurry up baby! :)


----------



## buttons1

So it's my due date today and I'm still pregnant don't think baby will be coming today so will prob be going over due. My dd was 3 days late I can cope with that just really hope I'm not still pregnant this time next week. Can't wait to meet our new little lady


----------



## DHime

hang in there ladies.

AFM = my LO graduated level 2 of the NICU since he now takes bottles. one step closer to home. we bought a stroller and car seat yesterday and realized they sold us the wrong bar to attach the car seat to the stroller. no biggy except it is a 2 hr trip to this stroe. lol


----------



## puppycat

NellieRae said:


> I love seeing everyone's adorable baby pictures! So many of us are moms now - Congratulations to everyone with their little ones!
> 
> Puppy, I'm with you - still pregnant. Trying to enjoy the little moments of peace & privacy I have for the time being. :coffee:

Sorry chick i had my rainbow on the 9th! Has been pretty crazy so have had difficulty updating all the threads on bnb but he's so worth it!

Hope you overdue ladies pop soon. I hated the wait!

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j369/puppycat72/IMAG1702.jpg


----------



## buttons1

I had my little girl in the early hours of this morning after a crazy half an hour labour


----------



## puppycat

buttons1 said:


> I had my little girl in the early hours of this morning after a crazy half an hour labour

:saywhat: lol

Details!??


----------



## bunda

Buttons: half hour labour?!?!?! Holy Moly! How do you even get your head around what's happening? You'll have to elaborate.


Puppycat: oh he looks so GRUMPY! hahah but beautiful. I hope he gets into the groove of things quickly. He has so much to get used to and so much to learn. The crazy will settle down, I'm sure. He's lovely.


----------



## buttons1

It was crazy and very intense. My labour was an hour and a half with dd1 so I expected it to be quicker. My waters broke got in car at 2.30 pains started every couple of minutes got to hospital at 2.50 and pains were then every minute and she was born 8 mins later


----------



## BrittasticTX

Congrats Buttons and Puppycat!! I'm so jealous! lol

Well, today is my due date. Baby is super active but no sign of him coming out any time soon. The doctor convinced me to schedule an induction for Thursday, since at my last appointment I wasn't dilated at all and hadn't made any change from the previous weeks. He is just starting off with cervidil, and he thinks it will take a couple of days for that to thin out my stubborn cervix. I am hoping and praying I can have him naturally before then, but in the end I just want a health little boy.

Any tips to get labor going??


----------



## jmandrews

CONGRATS PUPPY AND BUTTONS!!!

wow that is a very very fast labor and delivery! haha lucky you!

Can't wait to see more photos!

Good luck to the mama's still waiting!


----------



## BrittasticTX

I think my water might be leaking?!? I took a bath earlier and *TMI* had really wet panties after I got dressed, I thought maybe I just got a lot of water up in there? Put on a panty liner, and the "dripping" has continued, clear odorless water-like fluid. When I sat down on the toilet a minute ago I heard water splashing in and I KNOW I didn't pee! I read that I should lay down for an hour to let the baby's head move out of the way, and see if there is more of a "gush" when I get up, so that's the plan right now...

*Please let this be it!!*


----------



## apple_20

congrats buttons and puppycat!

thought id share my bump and pp bump pics

so its 38 weeks, 6 days pp and 12 days pp
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0124.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0125.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0142.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0









IMAG0147.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## DHime

Britastic - might be it! sure does sound like it! FX for you.

apple - nice shrinkage!

AFM - My LO has made another move toward coming home. got the iv in his heart out yesterday. he still has bad reflux but they r hoping to control it with meds.


----------



## apple_20

DHime thanks- i can see my toes!
congrats on one more step towards getting your baby home, its going to be such an exciting and emotional day for you.

any news britastic?


----------



## Torz

Congrats to all who have had their babys & labour dust to all who are still waiting.

I had my baby this morning at 1.10am, very fast home water birth, delivered by my sister as the midwifes didnt make it in time. Had a little baby boy, 6lb 10oz at 40+2, no name as yet as i was convinced i was having a girl lol.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v102/SpookyAngel/2DACE1AB-8136-4B2B-AE25-5671674F4430-47493-000021BC3DEBDC5C.jpg


----------



## apple_20

Wow torz congrats on your little man sounds like a great birth even if mw didn't make it! X


----------



## jmandrews

Congrats Torz! he is beautiful!


----------



## DHime

congrats! Sounds like an amazing half hour. Was it more painful with a shorter labor?

AFM - 
My LO was able to latch on! Gonna do another session tomorrow. Also, it looks like he will come home Wednesday!!!!! We are nervous, happy, scared, overwhelmed, excited, and just plain terrified all at the same time.


----------



## Torz

I cant say whether it was more painful or not really. I had pethadine & gas & air during the birth of DS1 & the pethadine made me forget alot of the birth & pain. I cant even say that a water birth is any less painful it just made it easier to stay in the position that i felt most comfy.

One thing i do know from this labour is that you dont always feel the contractions in the stomach area. My OH phoned labour & delivery ward at 10.45pm & when i had spoken to them they told me that because i was only feeling pain in my back & hips & not my stomach then i wasnt in established labour. I got told to take two paracetamol & have a bath which i did later on & to phone them back when i was feeling pain over the whole of my stomach. Well that never happened, the pain & intensity just increased in my back & hips, mainly my hips.


----------



## apple_20

YAY DHime that's ace news!


----------



## lolalei3

I had my baby girl too! after a loong labour, gas and air. Worth every minute tho! Congrats everyone!


----------



## apple_20

Congrats very cute in that hat!


----------



## Bug222

Congrats Torz and Lolalei!!!!!!!


----------



## coastgirl

I had my little boy on 10th August by emergency c section for placental abruption called Rory James, It was a very frightening time and I was so scared I would lose him. My husbands cousin had a stillborn last autumn for this reason. Fortunately our boy was fine, and I was ok although lost a lot of blood and they found some problems inside such as adhesions and endometriosis and my left ovary, tube and bowel are stuck together. The spinal didnt fully work and I felt the pain of the adhesions in my left side, the anaesthetist offered to put me to sleep but I refused as our son had been born and I didnt want to miss a thing............so they doped me up instead. Was all quite traumatic and when I feel tearful its because I think of what happened and how lucky I am to have our son with us.

I hope everyone else has had their babies safely and enjoying little bundles of delight.
xxx


----------



## apple_20

coastgirl how stressful for you. im glad your little boy is okay. i hope your recovery is smooth x


----------



## KozmikKitten

congrats on your baby coastgirl! I'm glad you both are ok and hoping for a good recovery for you!


----------



## twickywabbit

Had my baby girl on the 18th!!!


Here is my story...it was pretty bad but we are both a-okay!!! :cloud9:
My Birth Story


A day old <3 :
https://i.imgur.com/5csAS.jpg


----------



## apple_20

Wow twicky what a scary story. But a perfect ending. I hope you are being well looked after x


----------



## CarliCareBear

so sorry your birth was so traumatic twicky. wow, so intense! i am so so glad you both made it out alive. please take extra good care of yourself and congrats- she is so darling.


----------



## DHime

wow twicky! I feel your pain. They had to rip mine out as well. It was more painful than the whole birth. totally worth it though. I also hemoraged and refused blood transfusions. (for me it was a religious thing)
Just make sure you rest as much as possible. Blood loss causes your immune system to stop working properly. You can get very sick very easily and wind up back in the hosp. before you know it. It takes about a month to grow it back completely so take it easy.
Btw... she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## jmandrews

wow beautiful babies! Congrats on the new arrivals. glad everyone is healthy and doing ok. Hope you all have a speedy recovery. 

Everlee is One month old! I can't believe it! She changes everyday. She is now staring at me and studying my face. She smiles more often now (i think its gas though) haha it must make her happy to relieve herself. She has been great just slept in her nursery for the first time last night. Its amazing how much love I feel for her. I am excited for whats to come. Here are some pictures from her newborn session we did when she was one week old.
 



Attached Files:







599249_10100771439286488_1529051029_n.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 5









580025_10100771447964098_95388231_n.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 5









547080_10100771448258508_1470534810_n.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 5









526083_10100771450953108_2015266707_n.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 4









562041_10100771450169678_2124066488_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lolalei3

anyone else having troubles with breastfeeding? ive had to supplement with formula and express as she was loosing too much weight, shes still latching but have to use a nipple shield! all so overwhelming i feel so alone!


----------



## apple_20

Yes I am now exclusively pumping as my let downwas too fast and he wouldpull away after a few mins. It was taking hours to feed h for 15 mins. I'm much less stressed now though pumping is hard work. Have you got a health visitor to talk to?


----------



## DHime

I am (After 2 months of trying to pump something...anything out of my girls. drops only. But you know, I did my best. At first I felt like I failed at one more part of the mommy adventure. But now I am feeling much better about it. DH put a stop to my obcessive pumping.

GOOD NEWS! Tristan came home yesterday! My first night was rough but I know tonight will be worse. He is asleep now so I am gonna go rest while I can!
Congrats to all!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats DHime in getting your little man home finally! So excited for you and your family!


----------



## NellieRae

:hi: ladies! Just dropping in to say our little girl arrived a bit early on August 15! Congrats to everyone who's delivered - they're popping everywhere now! 

As much as we'd like to think that breastfeeding troubles will pass us by, it really does take some work. You're not the only one having trouble. :hugs: I wish there was an easy solution, but it seems the only thing that helps is time & trial & error. Its so hard because nourishing them is the most important thing right now.


----------



## apple_20

Dhime that's fantastic news!
Congrats nellie! Beautiful bubs! X


----------



## DHime

nellie! congrats! she is soooo cute!

AFM - 
Tristan's homecoming was short lived. To make a long story short, he choked on spit up and stopped breathing entirely. It was only seconds but we had to shake him and massage him to get him breathing again. That was one of the most terrifying moments I have ever had. (worse than the tower of terror at disney & I had a panic attack on that thing) Anyway they are now doing tests upon test that involve tubes, iv's and lots of needles. There is nothing worse than your own baby looking into your eyes as they cry from such pain. It really broke my heart till I yelled at the docs to please stop. I was crying as bad as he was. today was better but still hard especially since we finally got good bonding time over the 3 days he was home. I just hope more surgery isn't need. he has been thru so much already. i am choosing to look at the bright side and get some sleep and go buy things I didn't realize I really did need. Needless to say my belated baby shower was canceled for the 3rd time due to a hurricane which I had to take Tristan out in to get to the hospital. Did someone jinx my family or what?!


----------



## apple_20

Aw dhime it's heartbreaking that you and your little guy are going through this. I hope he feels better soon x


----------



## DHime

Wow it has gotten quiet here.

I thought you ladies might like this quote that I posted on another page:

&#8220;Through the blur, I wondered if I was alone or if other parents felt the same way I did - that everything involving our children was painful in some way. The emotions, whether they were joy, sorrow, love or pride, were so deep and sharp that in the end they left you raw, exposed and yes, in pain. The human heart was not designed to beat outside the human body and yet, each child represented just that - a parent's heart bared, beating forever outside its chest.&#8221;
&#8213; Debra Ginsberg

AFM - Still no baby at home. They are starting him on a special medication for his reflux. It is really bad as he refluxes every few minutes. Pretty nasty stuff with a black box warning from the FDA. HYad to go buy a bunch of special wedges he has to use since he must be elevated at all times.
My apt is spotless, the pets are all clean, laundry is done, shopping is done.... running out of things to do. Also I have a 7 ft hole in my bathroom wall. I pipe burst and caused a bunch of damage.
I am beginning to wonder if the motherhood experience is just completely abnormal for me. I just want 1 part of this to be normal so I can say I didn't miss out on everything. I guess I will just get to be a different kind of mommy. No less special though.

I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## TTCinBC

I hope he is able to go home with you soon DHime. Im really sorry its been so tough. But yes, no less special! Sometimes LOs teach us things we needed to learn. 

I love that Quote! Its definitely true in every way. Thanks for sharing it. 

It had gotten very quiet in here. Ive been silently reading most threads as I generally too tired from chasing a 4 yr old and caring for a newborn. We just had him weighed today. He is 4 weeks old today and now weighs 12.10lbs. He was 11.5lbs last wednesday! And the lowest he got was on day 3 at 9.6lbs. So breastfeeding is going really well, which is a relief as i had a terrible time BFing with my DD. So this is absolutely wonderful for me ad i felt i lost out on something last time. Especially since i didnt even have a normal birth.


----------



## Bug222

Oh DHime I am so sorry things are so difficult for you. :hugs:


----------



## apple_20

My bubba just hit the 10lb Mark he's 5 weeks born 7lb4 :)


----------



## DHime

wow
i totally get that ttc. not 1 thing about my little man or the whole experience has been normal.
oddly he is working on 7lbs now


----------



## puppycat

Sorry to hear your little dude is still not home DHime


----------



## lolalei3

Dhime that really puts my breastfeeding troubles into perspective! I really hope little Tristan is in your arms at home very soon :hugs:


----------



## CarliCareBear

DHime I would consider not only not less special but more special, as you have fought so hard and weathered so much to be a mother. you and Tristan will get through this together and I think it will bring you closer and bond you forever in a different way than the average moms experience. Lots of hugs and vibes sent your way! Xx


----------



## DHime

Carlybear - what a cute pic! Thanks and I hope that is true.

AFM - Tristan came home on Sunday and is already back in PICU due to his reflux and a bad reaction to the meds. They beleive he may be having seizures now. (sigh) Not sure why I was suprised. I broke down in tears when the doc said "I was really hoping you wouldn't be back". It wasn't what he said but how he said it. with genuine, honest sadness in his voice. Just like when the vet says they have to put your dog down. I couldn't even look at him after that and took about an hour to stop crying.


----------



## MamaBear518

Its been such a long time ladies!!! I hate not having internet, but finally we moved to a place where we do have it so now I can get back in the loop!! 

CONGRATS!!! To all the ladies that have had their babies!!! From what I've seen so far they're all GORGEOUS!! I finally had my Lilie Bean on July 27th at 11:56pm after 17 hours of labor. She was 9lb 2oz 22.5 inches long and in perfect health. We dealth with meniconium during labor and after but all is well. 

SO HAPPY for everyone!! Motherhood has changed me completely, I can't imagine not having my Lilie <3


----------



## DHime

Mamabear - she is so cute!!!!!
Wow Marie - FX for you. 
Lilosmom - Hang in there.
Jaz - Please don't wait and make your doc test you for ANY infections asap. Any infections can cause premature labor. (look at me for case and point) If you feel something isn't right then you are probably right. Either way, don't risk it. :hug:

AFM - DH is doing well and taking things in stride. He goes to school in the day time and work at night so I am on my own when it comes to baby care unless it is a weekend day.

They have changed DS's meds and his formula. Turns out he is allergic to milk too. :cry: Man that new stuff smells bad! It's like a dogs ass. 
Hopefully the little guy will come home tomorrow. I told them not to even think about releasing him until they are sure he will be okay and not wind up right back in a few days.
Also, I know it may be repeatative but I can say I have never been so tired in my whole life but I love every minute of it. It is amazing how fast you fall in love with them once you get to really bond. I love to burp him on my shoulder so I can feel his breath in my ear and he likes to give me slobber kisses on my cheek while rooting. I love to hold him on my chest so I can smell him. I just hate putting him down. There is that wonderful 10 minutes of absolute cuteness between the time he wakes up and the time he gets demanding from hunger. I still won't let anyone else hold him unless they are a nurse or my DH. :haha:

you girls hanging on?


----------



## TTCinBC

Aww that sounds so wonderful Dhime. I'm glad your enjoying him the best you can! I love those slobber kisses when my little guy is rooting around for a breast. 

I hope your guy is able to come home for good really soon. I totally understand wanting them to be sure he is okay to come home so he doesn't have to go right back. That would be emotionally draining, him being back and forth all the time. Your doing so well!


----------



## apple_20

DH what a lovely new pic! my fingers are crossed for him coming home for good. i love all those cuddles too, even when hes keeping me up all night i love them!


----------



## DHime

I am trying to hang on here. He has to have surgery now. I cried for about an hour meeting with the surgeon. I wish I could go in his place...


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh no dhime. Im so sorry. My SIL feels the same way when my niece has to have open heart. It has to be sooo hard as a mom. Big huge hugs! 

Will this surgery make it more likely that once he is home, he will stay home?


----------



## DHime

TTC - It should but he will still be VERY closely monitored by the surgeons etc...
They want to stop his reflux altogether. It is gona take time and he will have a gi tube for feeding for a while


----------



## KozmikKitten

Good luck to your lil one for the surgery DHime and for you as mom! I hope everything goes smooth and we are all here for you! Thinking of you!


----------



## apple_20

Bless him how soon is the surgery? I'll be thinking of you both x


----------



## puppycat

Hope all goes well x


----------



## BrittasticTX

I haven't been on in so long! I love seeing all of the precious babies! 

Dhime, you and Tristan are in my prayers, you are a strong woman with a full heart!

My little man Kade was born on August 16. My waters started leaking on the 14th, but it was so light and sporadic that I convinced myself it was just discharge. On the 15th it started gushing so I went in to the hospital. I was hoping I would go into labor naturally but due to the risk of infection at that point they had to induce. I was on Pitocin and start to finish 15 hours of labor. I was worried with a long labor I wouldn't be able to do it without drugs, but I was. Having a natural birth was an AMAZING experience, I am so glad I decided to do it! Kade was 6 lb 10 oz and 19 3/4 inches long. He looks JUST LIKE his daddy! I will get some pictures on here soon! 

Congratulations to all of the new mommies!


----------



## DHime

Congrats Britt! I am with you on natural without the drugs. I would so do it again


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Britt!

DHime any update on your LO?


----------



## DHime

well his surgery was today. he is resting now with tylenol and morphine at intervals. I am happy he came thru. now is the part where he recovers and we find out if it was worth all this. Oh God please let it have worked..... I can't bear much more of this. he is 3 months old now and I have had him at home for only 6 days total. I broke down multiple times the last 48 hours. Starting to wish I still smoked. or that the hospital had a bar. lol


----------



## TTCinBC

Oh hun, i bet this is so hard on you guys. You've been so strong! I hope everything works out and the surgery did what it should and that he can come home soon. How long is recovery for that surgery?


----------



## DHime

so far so good. recovery is as needed.Might be 3 days and might be longer. He will have the tube for at least a year. right now he just writhes in pain here and there. even on morphine.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Stay strong DHime! You've been so strong the last three months. Your strength for him will pay off when you get to take him home for good! I'm glad to hear he is recovering from the surgery.


----------



## apple_20

Hope the recovery is still on track dh?


----------



## DHime

yeah everything is progressing. he is taking 20 ml's per hour now. He will have to have a nurse at home. yay for help!


----------



## apple_20

Glad to hear it. :) some help will be good especially with feeding.

Im still up every 2 hours at night. Every hour after 3ish soo tired!


----------



## puppycat

Yeh Samuel sleeps til 3 and then is pretty much every hour, yawn.

Dhime so glad your little one is fighting, i bet you'll be glad when you can safely take him home xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the update DHime...we are all here thinking about you and your family!

I hear you on the sleep...my son has slept 6 hours in a row, once, and it was when he spent the night with gramma! UGH!
He is up every hour after 3 as well...I wonder what is up with that? Seems like a pattern.


----------



## TTCinBC

Mine sleeps for about a 4-5 1/2 hoir block and then he will be awake every 2 hours after that. 

Glad to hear he's recovering well Dhime! And thats good you'll have some help at home. It will mkae the transition a bit easier!


----------



## DHime

isn't it funny that they only sleep a long time when someone else is watching. then they can't understand why you needed a break. 
Tristan cried for 3 hours straight this afternoon. my hubbie got home and I handed the LO to him. he was asleep instantly. go figure....

Yes LO is home now. just still recovering. I am now used to the tube. still grody but I can do it
how is everyone?


----------



## Bug222

that is so great he is home!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## KozmikKitten

So happy he's home DHime!

OH and I are currently struggling with parenting. Gavin has regressed in sleep and contentment. He screams and screams and we cannot figure out why. He was up every hour last night. We just dont know what to do! I am starting to wonder if he has stomach problems because it seems as though he is in pain a lot of the time, especially at night. Its like he is so gassy he wakes up in pain.


----------



## apple_20

Yay for your little one being home dhime!

Sleep hasnt much improved here but got him to a roughly 3 hour feed schedule which is making days easier as he was a serious snacker! I'm hoping when his gas is better he'll sleep for longer. I know the feeling kosmikitten his gas can be awful have you tried gripe water? I also find a bath helps when he's really in pain.


----------



## TTCinBC

So glad to hear he is home with you and your dh Dhime!


----------



## DHime

Thanks TTC - Goodness that is a cute chubby wubby face! Makes you wanna pinch some cheeks!


----------



## TTCinBC

lol Thanks! Yes, he's definitely a little chunker. He's a booby monster for sure. We have his 2 month baby check tomorrow. So we'll see how much he weighs now. He was 14.1lbs just over 2 weeks ago(at 6 weeks). So we'll see!


----------



## BrittasticTX

For the gassy babies, try out a happitummi (happitummi.com, or a little cheaper on Amazon)

Its not a miracle worker, but it does sooth my baby and calm him, sometimes even puts him to sleep!


----------



## MamaBear518

So glad to hear that your LO is finally home with you Dhime!! Hopefully he's there to stay and you guys can finally get some normalcy and start a happy life together with your babe :)


----------



## lolalei3

Great news Dhime!

Kosmic have you looked into silent reflux? that was the trouble with our bub and we switched to a reflux formula and use infacol and gripe water before every feed, also the Avent bottles with the anti colic rings help, definitely feel your pain it's so hard when they cry and there is nothing you can do, breaks my heart sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBear518

I love those Avent bottles! I find the Playtex Airflow ones work great too. They have these funky bottoms that you screw on and they have a bunch of little holes in it that make it so just about no air gets into your LO and just about no bubbles too when you mix the formula or whatever :)


----------



## KozmikKitten

I use the airvent bottles and like them!

Fun news on my end...baby Gavin rolled over from tummy to back yesterday! I thought it was a fluke but he did it again today, immediately when I put him on his tummy. He was too tired to do it again though! :) I even got it on video his first time! DH was so happy I caught it on video!


----------



## puppycat

Growing too fast Kozmik!!

Samuel had a stint in hospital with a UTI and a virus at the same time, worried mummy no end :(


----------



## KozmikKitten

Not much going on here anymore! 

Puppy, sorry about the lil guys problems! I hope they are sorted out by now and he's on his way to recovery!


----------



## Mummytojack1

Hi all. I found out yesterday via a hpt that I'm pregnant :) I did an online calculation that predicted my 2nd baby would be due 7th July xx


----------

